# Playstation 4 [a million in one!]



## Velocity (Aug 21, 2013)

You know the drill. Did Sony just win E3 or what? 

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Aug 21, 2013)

MrCinos said:


> I'll wait for an imminent slim version (PS4)



not gonna get this anytime soon, the parts are off the shelves and the console is already smaller than the ps3 slim


----------



## Alicia (Aug 21, 2013)

Slim version should fix any hardware malfunctions.


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 21, 2013)

I'm gonna trade in some stuff to GameStop at 60% extra this week and see what's left after paying off GTA5. If there's enough left I'll probably just preorder the PS4.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Aug 21, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> Slim version should fix any hardware malfunctions.



assuming there's any.

again, not gonna get a revision anytime soon.


----------



## Alicia (Aug 21, 2013)

I'm getting PS4 Slim once FFXV and KH3 are out


----------



## MrCinos (Aug 21, 2013)

> again, not gonna get a revision anytime soon.



Well, that should be obvious that it'd take quite a while. 

I'd buy PS4 before slim version comes out only if there will be new Tales game released in English and another one announced. Or if somebody properly revives Suikoden/Grandia series, but this, sadly, wouldn't happen.


----------



## Magnificent (Aug 21, 2013)

The PS4 is already slim enough though. I know that with Sony a new slim design is bound to happen, but is it really worth a few years wait for a few inches off? Arguments such as waiting for your anticipated games to release or sticking with PS3 for now because it also has an amazing line up, those are good reasons to wait for the PS4.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Aug 21, 2013)

MrCinos said:


> Well, that should be obvious that it'd take quite a while.



well, you did say "imminent".


----------



## Alicia (Aug 21, 2013)

well all Playstation slim redesigns are sexier  (except for the PS3 super slim)


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Aug 21, 2013)

this is mad stupid tho, talking about a possible revision that likely won't be out in less than 2-3  years time

personally, this gen has dragged for way too long, i can't wait to jump in on next gen as soon as possible


----------



## Alicia (Aug 21, 2013)

yes well, I can wait for another few years now that I've got my gaming PC 

wait a minute, at least be grateful that I still want a PS4 and didn't become a PC elitist


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Aug 21, 2013)

why should i be thankful? i don't work for sony

eh, i find pc elitists hilarious, mostly because i couldn't care less about pc gaming, but the "master race" ramblings are amusing, pc gamers are funny


----------



## Alicia (Aug 21, 2013)

shaddap


----------



## MrCinos (Aug 21, 2013)

When I finally return back to home I'd have plenty of games I missed out during 9+ months of living in another country (including PS3 ones), not to mention that I'm primarily a PC gamer and has a lot of backlog there as well. So waiting for a slim version of PS4 is one of my least important reasons for not buying PS4 in its first years. I bought PS3 quite late as well.

So far only FF XV piqued my interest in PS4 line up. Still, I might cave in earlier when some other JRPGs will be announced.


----------



## Reyes (Aug 21, 2013)

Sony confirmed the Order 1886 will be released in 2014.


----------



## deathgod (Aug 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by Darth
> 12 gb ps3 for 200 dollars?





> Originally Posted by Kyokkai
> 
> How exactly is that a pricecut? That's like the smallest Hard drive I've seen or heard of in a ps3. (what 8gb)
> WTF o-o I remember when I got my slim it had a 250 gig HDD, who the hell even makes 12gb HDD's this day in age?
> ...



I think it's 12 GB flash storage. I'd assume you can add a HDD/SSD to it for expansion.

Are there any direct feeds to the trailers and announcements? Missed the livestream and saw some on GT, but the camera cuts really killed it for me


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 21, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> eh, i find pc elitists hilarious, mostly because i couldn't care less about pc gaming, but the "master race" ramblings are amusing, pc gamers are funny



PC gamers have had "next gen" graphics for years now, and it's amusing to watch console peasants squabble about graphics. 

Not only that, but due to increasingly similar architecture and rising dev costs, most worthwhile console games are also getting PC releases except for games that Sony and Microsoft pay out the nose to keep exclusive. 

Also, online multiplayer is almost always free unless you're playing an MMO, you can customize and switch out your parts however you want, etc. The PC can do anything a console can, and better, except for exclusives and incredible convenience. Compared to building a rig, it's a lot easier to just plug in a power cord and HDMI cable and start playing. And usually cheaper, too.


----------



## Violent by Design (Aug 21, 2013)

console vs pc kombat!!!


----------



## God Movement (Aug 21, 2013)

only reason i haven't got a gaming pc yet is because i like playing games with my mates, there and then, not only online. you can't get the guys over and gather around the desktop, backs hunched over the mouse and keyboard taking turns


----------



## Violent by Design (Aug 21, 2013)

hm...i play games on my friends pc all the time. just has a pc hooked up to the TV, the screen im using right now is a TV. really no difference.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 21, 2013)

hmm yeah i suppose you could do that


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 21, 2013)

*Fumito Ueda on The Last Guardian: Knack and Puppeteer have priority at Japan Studio*

And what about The Last Guardian, an ambitious game that's been subject to rumors of cancellation and/or a "hiatus" as recently as this June? "It's under earnest development," Ueda said. "However, SCE Japan Studio, who's working on The Last Guardian, also has titles like Puppeteer and Knack, and those are only the ones currently announced. Those are taking priority right now."


----------



## Violent by Design (Aug 21, 2013)

The Last Guardian ...rip

If it does come out, it should still come out on the PS3, it would be a beautiful way to send the console off  (even though it wouldn't be all that smart)


----------



## Violent by Design (Aug 21, 2013)

Wait a second, Puppeteer should be done by now . The release date is in like 2 weeks.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Aug 21, 2013)

I think I'll just get Killzone and Knack for my PS4. Watch Dogs comes out a few days later so I'll get that too. Bored of CoD and I'm not really sold on BF4 yet.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Aug 21, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> PC gamers have had "next gen" graphics for years now, and it's amusing to watch console peasants squabble about graphics.
> 
> Not only that, but due to increasingly similar architecture and rising dev costs, most worthwhile console games are also getting PC releases except for games that Sony and Microsoft pay out the nose to keep exclusive.
> 
> Also, online multiplayer is almost always free unless you're playing an MMO, you can customize and switch out your parts however you want, etc. The PC can do anything a console can, and better, except for exclusives and incredible convenience. Compared to building a rig, it's a lot easier to just plug in a power cord and HDMI cable and start playing. And usually cheaper, too.



see, pc gamers

always funny


----------



## Nep Nep (Aug 21, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> see, pc gamers
> 
> always funny



Are you joking? What's funny about that?


----------



## Alicia (Aug 21, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> PC gamers have had "next gen" graphics for years now, and it's amusing to watch console peasants squabble about graphics.
> 
> Not only that, but due to increasingly similar architecture and rising dev costs, most worthwhile console games are also getting PC releases except for games that Sony and Microsoft pay out the nose to keep exclusive.
> 
> Also, online multiplayer is almost always free unless you're playing an MMO, you can customize and switch out your parts however you want, etc. The PC can do anything a console can, and better, except for exclusives and incredible convenience. Compared to building a rig, it's a lot easier to just plug in a power cord and HDMI cable and start playing. And usually cheaper, too.


building a rig is actually not that hard either. As long as you do your homework and ask for advice around tech forums, you can put together the pieces like a Lego set. I just built mine over a week ago and did it in less than 2 hours including OS installation. 


God Movement said:


> only reason i haven't got a gaming pc yet is because i like playing games with my mates, there and then, not only online. you can't get the guys over and gather around the desktop, backs hunched over the mouse and keyboard taking turns



There's always controllers you know. xBox controllers work on a windows PC. 
And you can even plug your rig into your TV and use it as a console instead if you really want to. Steam big picture is actually a couch UI.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Aug 21, 2013)

Kyokkai said:


> Are you joking? What's funny about that?



that he felt the need to go on rambling regarding stuff that's common knowledge

the usage of "console peasants" and lastly, doing so while quoting someone who couldn't care less about any of it or pc gaming altogether


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 21, 2013)

I plan to keep my fat backwards compatible ps3. The only problem is that I will have 4 HDMI devices (WiiU, PS3, Direct TV DVR reciever, PS4) and only 3 ports. I wonder if their are any good HDMI splitters


----------



## Alicia (Aug 21, 2013)

^Another solution: get an xbone and plug your DVR into it


----------



## Magnificent (Aug 21, 2013)

InFamous, Driveclub, Watch Dogs and Call of Duty for me.



Violent By Design said:


> The Last Guardian ...rip
> 
> If it does come out, it should still come out on the PS3, it would be a beautiful way to send the console off  (even though it wouldn't be all that smart)



The Last of Us is the game that handled the farewell part for the PS3. There is still new games, but I doubt any of them will be on level with TLOU.


----------



## Violent by Design (Aug 21, 2013)

Magnificent said:


> InFamous, Driveclub, Watch Dogs and Call of Duty for me.
> 
> 
> 
> The Last of Us is the game that handled the farewell part for the PS3. There is still new games, but I doubt any of them will be on level with TLOU.




PS3 is still going strong after The Last of Us. I mean Grand Theft Auto V, Grand Turismo 6 and Metal Gear Solid 5 are all still coming out for the PS3.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 21, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> ^Another solution: get an xbone and plug your DVR into it



Given the price of the xbone, I'll save $50-75 by going with the splitter


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 21, 2013)

>says he doesn't care
>keeps talking about it




(If you haven't realized it by now, I've been messing with you lol)


----------



## Alicia (Aug 21, 2013)

Kira Yamato said:


> Given the price of the xbone, I'll save $50-75 by going with the splitter



But you can haz haxx voice and gesture commands with 
kinect 2 out of teh box L00LZ


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 21, 2013)

I'll be buying myself a new tv, I didn't wanna get a huge one but anything smaller than 46 inches only has 1 or 2 HDMI ports. I need 4.


----------



## Alicia (Aug 21, 2013)

I have a 22" TV, currently using as my PC monitor, but I have my PS3 hooked up as well. It's mounted on a monitor arm right on my desk, you know, like in those exquisite corporate offices


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 21, 2013)

I'm perfectly fine with my 37inch HDMI TV. It's approaching 2 years (as of November) but it does the job well. Just wish there was at least one more HDMI port


----------



## Magnificent (Aug 21, 2013)

Shall I brag with my 55" LED?




Violent By Design said:


> PS3 is still going strong after The Last of Us. I mean Grand Theft Auto V, Grand Turismo 6 and Metal Gear Solid 5 are all still coming out for the PS3.





Magnificent said:


> InFamous, Driveclub, Watch Dogs and Call of Duty for me.
> 
> 
> 
> The Last of Us is the game that handled the farewell part for the PS3. *There is still new games, but I doubt any of them will be on level with TLOU.*


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Aug 21, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> >says he doesn't care
> >keeps talking about it
> 
> 
> ...



>says pc gamers are funny
>laughs when proven right
>replies when questioned why laughing

=/= caring



(s'all good, i find it amusing)


----------



## bigduo209 (Aug 21, 2013)

At first I was hesitant on Knack, but now I'm starting some of the gameplay possibilities...

[youtube]FcHfHwRMqMk[/youtube]

The button combos are simple, but there's some potential variety in the placement of certain items that grant extra powers.

Could be a good all-ages game, if there's still more to it than what they've shown so far.


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 21, 2013)

I have a $500 budget for my new tv, anyone have some recommendations?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 21, 2013)

*Sony?s PS4 Rollout Prioritizes U.S. Market *


> By Daisuke Wakabayashi
> 
> Sony Corp.6758.TO -1.81% plans to launch the next PlayStation 4 in North America on Nov. 15?likely marking the first time that Sony will sell the console in the U.S. market first, ahead of Japan. It is a departure from tradition and a subtle sign of shifting priorities for the Japanese company.
> 
> ...


----------



## God Movement (Aug 21, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> I have a $500 budget for my new tv, anyone have some recommendations?



buy another ps4 instead


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 21, 2013)

God Movement said:


> buy another ps4 instead



Stop reading my mind 

One for my bedroom and the other for the living room


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 21, 2013)

Two PS4s is silly.


----------



## Reyes (Aug 21, 2013)

3 is just right


----------



## Reyes (Aug 22, 2013)

Order 1886 details 


> - Team wanted to make the environment believable as possible while adding their own twist to real places
> - Neo-Victorian London will seem familiar to everyone, but advances in technology will take center stage in many ways as you navigate the city
> - Ex: advent of electricity throughout the city, well before its time
> - Electric street lights replace gas lamps
> ...


----------



## Nep Nep (Aug 22, 2013)

I'm going to be so broke after this. I have to buy a PS4, a game, and a tv.. My old ass tv isn't gonna cut it.. It was one of those large but still old TV's with AV input XD 

My dad has his big screen in the living room but I'm moving out soon so yeah.


----------



## TylerDurden (Aug 22, 2013)

The new Infamous game just made this console a deal.

I hope i will have gotten bored of GTA 5 by the time this console is out


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 22, 2013)

Order 1886 sounds bitchin'.


----------



## αshɘs (Aug 22, 2013)

Guerilla jumping on that 60fps train


----------



## steveht93 (Aug 22, 2013)

So what did I miss? Did Sony announce legend of dragoon 2?


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Aug 22, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> I have a $500 budget for my new tv, anyone have some recommendations?



Ifi ts for gaming and it'll be a dark room.  You have a few options.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 22, 2013)

Kira Yamato said:


> I'm perfectly fine with my 37inch HDMI TV. It's approaching 2 years (as of November) but it does the job well. Just wish there was at least one more HDMI port



I have a 22inch HD TV and I am fine.. It is doing wonder with my WiiU. I have a 42inch on the living room, maybe future TV for my PS4. Before that I have to see games that I care about. The PS4 launch has titles that I can get for the WiiU for now so I can wait. First party titles so far, meh. No thanks..


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Aug 22, 2013)

New Destiny Vidoc


----------



## Reyes (Aug 22, 2013)

Order 1886 Conversation


----------



## MrCinos (Aug 22, 2013)

Magnificent said:


> InFamous, Driveclub, Watch Dogs and Call of Duty for me.
> 
> 
> 
> The Last of Us is the game that handled the farewell part for the PS3. There is still new games, but I doubt any of them will be on level with TLOU.


What about Persona 5 (at least within JRPG genre)?


----------



## Alicia (Aug 22, 2013)

GTA V biatch


----------



## Bushido Brown (Aug 22, 2013)

With mine craft coming to the PlayStation, it put the final nail p in the coffin for me, so sad I was Xbox all the way until I heard things about the Xbox one. I'm going to miss the better dashboard and achievement points I hate the trophy system on ps3


----------



## Enclave (Aug 22, 2013)

You do know the trophy system has a point system as a part of it right?


----------



## Bushido Brown (Aug 22, 2013)

When I get thropys on ps3 I never see a score like I do on xbox


----------



## Alicia (Aug 22, 2013)

If a tree falls in a forest, and no one hears it, it doesn't mean it doesn't make a sound, dumbass.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Aug 22, 2013)




----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 22, 2013)

*GameStop forecasting "largest console launch in history *



> GameStop is expecting to see the "largest console launch in history" this holiday season, CEO Paul Raines said today during a post-earnings financial call.
> 
> The retailer saw sales fall for its latest quarter, noting sales have been negatively impacted by consumers holding out until new consoles arrive later in the year.
> 
> ...










Bushido Brown said:


> When I get thropys on ps3 I never see a score like I do on xbox



you are butthurt because you cant get the platinum trophies so people see you as a low achiever wile in the Xbox you can spread your scores around whit not getting 1000. 

if you have 1000 bronze trophies but 0 Platinums you are trash if you are a trophies hunter.


----------



## Enclave (Aug 22, 2013)

Bushido Brown said:


> When I get thropys on ps3 I never see a score like I do on xbox





Linkdarkside, how about instead of belittling him you actually help him?  He is annoyed Sony doesn't have a gamerscore so link him to what will give him his gamerscore.


----------



## αshɘs (Aug 22, 2013)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tUY6qXiLFXA[/youtube]


----------



## Alicia (Aug 22, 2013)

Who the fuck even cares about gamerscore besides mainstream COD hipsters and trophywhores?


----------



## Enclave (Aug 22, 2013)

αshɘs said:


> [youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tUY6qXiLFXA[/youtube]



Jetlag is a bitch.  Just a few weeks ago I went from the West Coast of Canada to London UK and I was just destroyed by jetlag.  Took me 4 days to fully adjust.  Every time I thought I did?  I found myself taking a "nap" that lasted 5 or 6 hours and then still being tired when it hit 1am or so and sleeping another 6 hours.


----------



## Nep Nep (Aug 22, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> Who the fuck even cares about gamerscore besides mainstream COD hipsters and trophywhores?



I never even try to actively gain trophies, I give no fucks about them and I stopped caring about scores of any kind after Atari ;P


----------



## Enclave (Aug 22, 2013)

Kyokkai said:


> I never even try to actively gain trophies, I give no fucks about them and I stopped caring about scores of any kind after Atari ;P



Same, in fact the instant we got the ability to hide trophy notifications on the PS3 I did so.  That doesn't change the fact that some people like them so you shouldn't just belittle them for it.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 22, 2013)

i don't even know how to access PS3 trophies for viewing and my 360 score was pretty sad  but i didnt care before this gen and i dont care now


----------



## Jon Snow (Aug 22, 2013)

Gotta admit

my slight OCD likes to see 100% w/ platinum. Sometimes DLC trophies are hard and shit too but dat 100%

Far from 100%'ing everything though. But I do have some of the hardest trophies in the business and to have proof of that accomplishment, is fucking great.


----------



## Nep Nep (Aug 22, 2013)

Enclave said:


> Same, in fact the instant we got the ability to hide trophy notifications on the PS3 I did so.  That doesn't change the fact that some people like them so you shouldn't just belittle them for it.



I made no belittling comments, I simply gave my opinion on the matter.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 22, 2013)

I noticed that Amazon rolled out their e-mails to customers that pre-ordered the PS4. Just got mines with the release date up date to my order*s*.


----------



## Reyes (Aug 22, 2013)

How long till TGS?


----------



## Reyes (Aug 22, 2013)

Also Gamestop said current PS4 pre-orders are at 1.5 million

Xbone is at 700k


----------



## God Movement (Aug 22, 2013)

It's up to 700k for the Bone? Impressive seeing how much they fucked up to be honest.


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 22, 2013)

The power of Xbox fans is powerful.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 22, 2013)

actually even tho M$ fucked up with the X1, I have to say their games are calling me. Killers Instinct looks awesome, Titanfall is exciting and dat Forza.  I am not getting it but if it was at the same prince as the PS4 for sure I would jump on it.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 22, 2013)

Their launch line up really isn't any better than Sony's but opinions are going to be opinions.


----------



## Reyes (Aug 22, 2013)

Yeah I have to agree with Movement.

Not really interested in KI, but I wish I could get PvsZGW and Titanfall on Next-Gen tech


----------



## Reyes (Aug 22, 2013)

Without getting a Xbone


----------



## God Movement (Aug 22, 2013)

You were right the first time, you want it on NEXT GEN tech, something the Bone is not


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 22, 2013)

KI looks ok until today, the live streams showed how good the game is in motion.. I was impressed by it


----------



## Reyes (Aug 22, 2013)

Your right Movement 

It also helps I'm not really into fighting games.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 22, 2013)

Killer instinct feels like garbage and it only has 8 characters

Xbox has the better games at launch I feel(still its only one or two), but Sony has the better package

Now isnt the time to get one of these consoles.

TitanFall is running on the Source Engine.


Its the Call of Duty people.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 22, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> *Killer instinct feels like garbage and it only has 8 characters*
> 
> Xbox has the better games at launch I feel(still its only one or two), but Sony has the better package
> 
> Now isnt the time to get one of these consoles.



I disagree... did you watch the game in action today? eye opener. I don't like the way the game is going to be release but it is better than nothing


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 22, 2013)

No I had some TLC with it.

I dont like it lmao


----------



## Magnificent (Aug 22, 2013)

In the long run I see Sony bringing a nice package of exclusives, just like they did in every generation. Xbox may have a slight lead now, but I expect them to milk their franchises beyond control like they do with Halo. When I looked at the top exclusives list for both consoles Xbox barely has anything other than Halo, Forza, Gears of War and Fable.


----------



## Violent by Design (Aug 22, 2013)

Magnificent said:


> In the long run I see Sony bringing a nice package of exclusives, just like they did in every generation. Xbox may have a slight lead now, but I expect them to milk their franchises beyond control like they do with Halo. When I looked at the top exclusives list for both consoles Xbox barely has anything other than Halo, Forza, Gears of War and Fable.



Microsoft has gotten a lot of studios, seems like they're going to be making new ips. Wouldn't surprise me if they had a decent amount of exclusives this time around.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 22, 2013)

Magnificent said:


> In the long run I see Sony bringing a nice package of exclusives, just like they did in every generation. Xbox may have a slight lead now, but I expect them to milk their franchises beyond control like they do with Halo. When I looked at the top exclusives list for both consoles Xbox barely has anything other than Halo, Forza, Gears of War and Fable.



They have Crimson Dragon and they're still funding Remedy which is why Quantum Break exists. They're pretty decent at the moment but they showed more momentum since Sony is keeping it kinda quiet as far as exclusives are concerned, regardless of the bland launch line up. Dead Rising 3 switched around the shitty E3 presentation and it's actually looking pretty great so far but it's Capcom, it's going to be ported eventually.

Ryse looks boring as fuck and I'm not into fighting games so Killer Instinct is meh, plus the sickly thin content is a mood killer.


----------



## Magnificent (Aug 23, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> Microsoft has gotten a lot of studios, seems like they're going to be making new ips. Wouldn't surprise me if they had a decent amount of exclusives this time around.



Only time will tell. Though history has taught us a lot. I hope it also taught Microsoft the same thing because if I had more Gears of War or Halo shoved down my throat, I'm passing on Xbox One.

Though one could argue that with all the 180's in their policies, why would they stop at bringing new interesting exclusives? They do seem to listen to complaints after all. Again I emphasize, only time will tell.




Deathbringerpt said:


> They have Crimson Dragon and they're still funding Remedy which is why Quantum Break exists. They're pretty decent at the moment but they showed more momentum since Sony is keeping it kinda quiet as far as exclusives are concerned, regardless of the bland launch line up.



Once in a blue moon we see some nice additions like Blue Dragon or Alan Wake, but it's mostly the bland overdone titles for the most part that dominate. 



> Dead Rising 3 switched around the shitty E3 presentation and it's actually looking pretty great so far but it's Capcom, it's going to be ported eventually.
> 
> Ryse looks boring as fuck and I'm not into fighting games so Killer Instinct is meh, plus the sickly thin content is a mood killer.



Both of those games interest me actually. I'm also a huge fighter fan so Killer Instinct does grab my attention to some point.

Though they are not console sellers, especially as you mentioned, Dead Rising 3 is more likely to be a timed exclusive rather than a full one, and so does Titanfall. Killer Instinct also doesn't look good from my perspective as a fighter because it only has 8 characters or so I've heard.

Now looking at Sony's line up

*InFamous Second Son* Looks like a change from Cole and his electric powers. Change can be good, as I disagree a lot with milking franchises. A new story begins, it just happens to have the same name as a previous game really.

*Knack* feels like a PS1 kinda game that takes a break from all the shooters and just bring back the fundamental of games, plain ass fun. It's no Crash Bandicoot, but it's still good looking.

The other games aren't really eye catchy. I will end up buying them anyway to expand my PS4 library. Driveclub to me now looks like a racer but the only catch here is GRAFIX!!, Killzone another shooter down my throat. Etc.

TLDR, Xbox has a better line up for now, but soon they will either port to PS4 or just flat out die after numerous milking, at least in my expectations.


----------



## Alicia (Aug 23, 2013)

FFXV and KH3 people


----------



## Magnificent (Aug 23, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> FFXV and KH3 people



Those aren't exclusives.


----------



## Alicia (Aug 23, 2013)

Doesn't matter 

FFXV and KH3 with PS4 makes 520 bucks

FFXV and KH3 with xBox One makes 620 bucks


----------



## Ninian (Aug 23, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> Doesn't matter
> 
> FFXV and KH3 with PS4 makes 520 bucks
> 
> FFXV and KH3 with xBox One makes 620 bucks



.Ah, true...​


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 23, 2013)

IGN should wait until games are out before making stupid headlines 

"Unfinished game looks unfinished news at 11!"


----------



## Magnificent (Aug 23, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> Doesn't matter
> 
> FFXV and KH3 with PS4 makes 520 bucks
> 
> FFXV and KH3 with xBox One makes 620 bucks



Ah but you see monsieur, with that extra 100 bucks maybe you get to swing the key blade with the Kinect, not some buttons on the controller.


----------



## Nep Nep (Aug 23, 2013)

Magnificent said:


> Ah but you see monsieur, with that extra 100 bucks maybe you get to swing the key blade with the Kinect, not some buttons on the controller.



If it was exclusive to XBOX I wouldn't doubt it but seeing as it's not... I doubt it ;P 

Since when do multi platform games take advantage of one consoles features?


----------



## Magnificent (Aug 24, 2013)

Kyokkai said:


> If it was exclusive to XBOX I wouldn't doubt it but seeing as it's not... I doubt it ;P
> 
> Since when do multi platform games take advantage of one consoles features?



Between PS3 and Xbox they have roughly the same controller and features. But look at the Wii, Some ports used the motion gesture feature to compensate the lack of buttons. I remember CoD where you have to aim with the Wiimote laser instead of having a right analog stick.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Aug 24, 2013)

anyone watched the shadowfall 6 minutes multiplayer video? Looks great


----------



## Nep Nep (Aug 24, 2013)

Magnificent said:


> Between PS3 and Xbox they have roughly the same controller and features. But look at the Wii, Some ports used the motion gesture feature to compensate the lack of buttons. I remember CoD where you have to aim with the Wiimote laser instead of having a right analog stick.



That particular case is something that they have to do really since it lacks the stick for it. 

You could expect less graphically intense titles to possibly end up on the Wii with adjustments to suit them cause their control is vastly different. 

However now I think there may be less multi plats able to make it to the Wii this generation due to it's lack of jumping in it's tech. Regardless the point is, I've never seen a multi platform add an extra feature for a console unless it required it.


----------



## Enclave (Aug 24, 2013)

Magnificent said:


> Ah but you see monsieur, with that extra 100 bucks maybe you get to swing the key blade with the Kinect, not some buttons on the controller.



You've convinced me, PS4 for certain for me then!


----------



## Alicia (Aug 24, 2013)

Magnificent said:


> Ah but you see monsieur, with that extra 100 bucks maybe you get to swing the key blade with the Kinect, not some buttons on the controller.



Then we all end up like star wars kid:

[YOUTUBE]HPPj6viIBmU[/YOUTUBE]

I'd rather mash my buttons thanks


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 24, 2013)

Can't wait.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 24, 2013)

*HOLY FUCKING SHIT*

Have you SEEN Resogun!?


----------



## Nep Nep (Aug 25, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> *HOLY FUCKING SHIT*
> 
> Have you SEEN Resogun!?



So many pretty explosions 8D


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 25, 2013)

I dont really see anything I havent seen before lmao


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 25, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> *HOLY FUCKING SHIT*
> 
> Have you SEEN Resogun!?



i never liked those type of games.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 25, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> *HOLY FUCKING SHIT*
> 
> Have you SEEN Resogun!?



My first impression is that it looks cool but also that it has far too much shit happening on screen.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 25, 2013)

That's the point, its to show off the particle effects 



St NightRazr said:


> I dont really see anything I havent seen before lmao



Its a low budget side scroller, what are you expecting


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 25, 2013)

^ I like Shin'ens shmups?

Oh btw do you have Kokuga?


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Aug 25, 2013)

Kyokkai said:


> That particular case is something that they have to do really since it lacks the stick for it.
> 
> You could expect less graphically intense titles to possibly end up on the Wii with adjustments to suit them cause their control is vastly different.
> 
> However now I think there may be less multi plats able to make it to the Wii this generation due to it's lack of jumping in it's tech. Regardless the point is, I've never seen a multi platform add an extra feature for a console unless it required it.



Splinter Cell on the Wii U and any ubisoft game on the wii u or wii.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 25, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> ^ I like Shin'ens shmups?
> 
> Oh btw do you have Kokuga?



no i dont


----------



## Nep Nep (Aug 25, 2013)

thinkingaboutlife said:


> Splinter Cell on the Wii U and any ubisoft game on the wii u or wii.



What do you mean, that Splinter cell and Ubisoft games were given features for the WII that were NOT required?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 25, 2013)

SplinterCells gamepad features feel like an extension of the game's world so it meshes well


----------



## Nep Nep (Aug 25, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> SplinterCells gamepad features feel like an extension of the game's world so it meshes well



I see. Well I guess it's possible they might try to make multi plats have kinect functionality. 

*shrugs*


----------



## Alicia (Aug 25, 2013)

Gamepad functionality > Kinect functionality.


----------



## Reyes (Aug 26, 2013)

When is TGS?


----------



## Kael Hyun (Aug 26, 2013)

Zidane said:


> When is TGS?



Sept. 19th. PAX Prime is earlier starting Aug. 30th


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 26, 2013)

Can't wait for September 9th and TGS


----------



## Reyes (Aug 26, 2013)

September 9th?


----------



## Nep Nep (Aug 26, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> Gamepad functionality > Kinect functionality.



That's a good point too. It's not necessary like it is when you adapt for a gamepad.


----------



## Taleran (Aug 27, 2013)

Got to play Drive Club at a convention over the weekend and while I am terrible at simulation racers I did it to hold that controller and MY FUCKING GOD I am prepared for that.

Also Killzone from Gamescom



Crazy Res footage



MY EYES THE NEXT GEN IS HERE.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 27, 2013)

explain to us how said controller felt

in detail if you will


----------



## soulnova (Aug 27, 2013)

Taleran said:


> Got to play Drive Club at a convention over the weekend and while I am terrible at simulation racers I did it to hold that controller and MY FUCKING GOD I am prepared for that.
> 
> Also Killzone from Gamescom
> 
> ...



I'm interested as well.


----------



## Takamura Bear (Aug 27, 2013)

Those Killzone graphics are looking ridiculous. 

I am dying to get my hands on the DualShock 4 controller to see how the trigger buttons truly "feel" when playing on a shooter.

Although having two thumbsticks so close together might feel a little alien to me since I'm so used to the 360 controller.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 27, 2013)

yeah i peeked at that hd video

honestly it looks even better than battlefield


----------



## Reyes (Aug 27, 2013)

Why can't I have the PS4 NOW?


----------



## Reyes (Aug 27, 2013)

I will have more money if I sell my WiiU


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 27, 2013)

You dont buy games on it lol^

Stop letting it collect dust like a wanker.

Actually you should get a new WiiU, its probably got too many particles in it. 

Call up Nintendo and have them assign your NNID to a new system


----------



## Nep Nep (Aug 27, 2013)

Zidane said:


> I will have more money if I sell my WiiU



Do it! Join the Darkside! We have cake, no cookies though we ran out of those.


----------



## Reyes (Aug 27, 2013)

I had 4 games on the WiiU but I gave 2 of them away to my nephews when they got one.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 27, 2013)

I already have my PS4 paid off, now to rebuy a Wii U(deluxe this time)  i wonder if amazon is selling them at discount prices..


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 27, 2013)

Amazon doesnt sell WiiU's


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 27, 2013)

Wii U comes first for me, PS4 will have to wait next year.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 27, 2013)

MY PS4 budget was set months ago. I pre-ordered the console on day 1 and the PS Eye shortly thereafter. I still haven't figured what games I want. 

I don't have any other WiiU games that I need to purchase this year. The next WiiU game I plan to buy will be Mario Kart 8 next spring. 

While waiting for the PS4 I'll keep myself busy with Fire Emblem, Shin Megami Tensei IV, Pokemon X/Y for 3DS.


----------



## bigduo209 (Aug 27, 2013)

Killzone SF dev says "1080p at 60fps"

[youtube]NNR2Lqdgkto[/youtube]

He says it at 3:13


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 27, 2013)

^ Yeah that was already confirmed. 1080p 60fps for Multi, 1080p 30 for single player




St NightRazr said:


> Amazon doesnt sell WiiU's



did you go on amazon? lol their factories dont sell them, that doesn't mean they dont have them on their site for sale


----------



## deathgod (Aug 27, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> ^ Yeah that was already confirmed. 1080p 60fps for Multi, 1080p 30 for single player
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why is single player at a lower frame rate? You'd think it would be the opposite.


----------



## lathia (Aug 27, 2013)

deathgod said:


> Why is single player at a lower frame rate? You'd think it would be the opposite.



Easy way to make a "so you can sign for PS+" joke. Only way to enjoy the "full" experience... lol. 

It does sound weird though. Dynamic overclocking on mah ps4 for multilayer-ed phases, Sony? Stahp


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 27, 2013)

deathgod said:


> Why is single player at a lower frame rate? You'd think it would be the opposite.



You need 30fps because there is generally a lot more going on with a large amount of CPU enemies, dynamically changing environments and huge set pieces for single player. For KZSF, they are aiming for 60 because the player count isn't that high(24) and the environments are essentially static. Its easier to implement in MP and you get less babies complaining about input lag because of 30fps as opposed to single player where your less concerned about going against other players competitively.

Its different from BF4 where your having a huge MP area with a large amount of enemies and destruction everywhere at once.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 27, 2013)

deathgod said:


> Why is single player at a lower frame rate? You'd think it would be the opposite.



You wouldn't think that at all, though. Single player has all the smokes and flares of an EPIK campaign which makes 60fps impossible while you want a multiplayer game to run as smoothly as possible, which is one of the main reasons why CoD multiplayer is so popular.


----------



## bigduo209 (Aug 27, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> ^ Yeah that was already confirmed. 1080p 60fps for Multi, 1080p 30 for single player.


Actually it wasn't, they've only confirmed they were "targeting" 60fps in the past. This is the first time they've actually guaranteed it.


----------



## Magnificent (Aug 28, 2013)

Guys I know I'm late but I just came back to the US. Everywhere I go seems to be out of PS4s to pre order (Amazon, Best Buy, GameStop, Walmart). Do any of you know any other place where the PS4 is available, not necessarily day 1, but not sometime crazy like in January.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 28, 2013)

bigduo209 said:


> Actually it wasn't, they've only confirmed they were "targeting" 60fps in the past. This is the first time they've actually guaranteed it.



as i said, gg already confirmed it


----------



## Nep Nep (Aug 28, 2013)

Magnificent said:


> Guys I know I'm late but I just came back to the US. Everywhere I go seems to be out of PS4s to pre order (Amazon, Best Buy, GameStop, Walmart). Do any of you know any other place where the PS4 is available, not necessarily day 1, but not sometime crazy like in January.



If that's the case looks like it'll just be me and my planned new desktop at the start of next gen. Probably gonna be like when the DS came out, there were NO FUCKING Nintendo DS systems anywhere!


----------



## bigduo209 (Aug 29, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> as i said, gg already confirmed it


LOL Okay! 



Magnificent said:


> Guys I know I'm late but I just came back to the US. Everywhere I go seems to be out of PS4s to pre order (Amazon, Best Buy, GameStop, Walmart). Do any of you know any other place where the PS4 is available, not necessarily day 1, but not sometime crazy like in January.


Target, K-Mart, and Toys"R"Us night have some in stock. I mean those are some least likely places gamers think of in terms buying new consoles.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Aug 29, 2013)

bigduo209 said:


> LOL Okay!
> 
> Target, K-Mart, and Toys"R"Us night have some in stock. I mean those are some least likely places gamers think of in terms buying new consoles.



walmart has bundles online


Also I find this freaking hilarious

Craigslist and Ebay
Already selling Ps4's for over $1000


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 29, 2013)

No one ever thinks of K-mart when they wanna get games....until the PS4 was announced. :/


----------



## bigduo209 (Aug 29, 2013)

Watch before it's taken down!
[youtube]hp7yua5-v9g[/youtube]


----------



## soulnova (Aug 29, 2013)

bigduo209 said:


> Watch before it's taken down!
> [youtube]hp7yua5-v9g[/youtube]



I can't watch youtube at work!  what is it?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 29, 2013)

*PlayStation 4 includes hUMA technology*



> There has been a lot of controversy about this matter in the last days, but we will try to clarify that Playstation 4 supports hUMA technology or at least it implements a first revision of it. We have to remember that AMD haven?t released products with hUMA technology yet, so it is difficult to compare with something in the market. Besides, no finished specifications are settled yet, therefore PS4 implementation may differ a bit with finished hUMA implementations.
> 
> But first of all, what is hUMA? hUMA is the acronym for Heterogeneous Uniform Memory Access. In the case of hUMA both processors no longer distinguish between the CPU and GPU memory areas. Maybe this picture could explain the concept in a easy way:
> 
> ...


----------



## deathgod (Aug 30, 2013)

Linkdarkside said:


> *PlayStation 4 includes hUMA technology*



I'm guessing this is just inner workings knowledge and won't have an impact on how games look and play compared to what we were already expecting?


----------



## Reyes (Aug 30, 2013)




----------



## Reyes (Aug 30, 2013)




----------



## Nep Nep (Aug 30, 2013)

deathgod said:


> I'm guessing this is just inner workings knowledge and won't have an impact on how games look and play compared to what we were already expecting?



Actually it sounds like memory use will be more efficient as well as faster. That seems to include textures and what not. 

So it may indeed have an impact on both how things look and play if I assessed that info right. 

It's hardly needed to know this though, look at the PS4 version of AC4 they've already implemented transparency for plants when hit by light as well as more realistic waves. 

What remains to be seen is if more developers will make use of the tech or not, otherwise it won't make a difference till the end of the generation like the PS3 but that doesn't seem to be the case.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 30, 2013)

Whatever advantages the PS4 has will be used by developers.

The entire point of making the PS4 easy to develop for by having familiar achitecture, is to make sure all devs can pull the full power out of the system and not just first parties who have the luxury of coding directly to the console's strengths like with PS3.

There is practically 0 barriers to making your code run better on PS4 as opposed to PS3. Whether that comes from performance or visuals makes no difference.


----------



## deathgod (Aug 30, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> Whatever advantages the PS4 has will be used by developers.
> 
> The entire point of making the PS4 easy to develop for by having familiar achitecture, is to make sure all devs can pull the full power out of the system and not just first parties who have the luxury of coding directly to the console's strengths like with PS3.
> 
> There is practically 0 barriers to making your code run better on PS4 as opposed to PS3. Whether that comes from performance or visuals makes no difference.



I'm hoping that's true of multiplatform games as well. I heard rumors that they'll just develop based on the specs of the weakest system to cut costs.

I'm more interested to see what they'll do in regards to making up the advantage Xbox one has with using its cloud for extra processing power and dedicated servers. Maybe announce they would provide something similar (at least in regards to ded. servers)?


----------



## Veggie (Aug 30, 2013)

Ah you beat me to it, Well it is a sweet deal and I might just get that one. I also hope they make a similar deal that includes Second Son or BF4, games that I would prefer to SF, though Killzone is also looking pretty sweet 


Man Sony just keeps shitting on Microsoft


----------



## Reyes (Aug 31, 2013)

> Moments ago, Adam Boyes introduced the latest addition to the Third Party Relations family at Playstation, a new group that I get to captain called Third Party Production. The Third Party Relations team at PlayStation is well known for developing solid relationships across this industry, and this new group will work closely with our publishing partners to bring their beloved IPs to some new places. This means you’ll see even more great games on PlayStation platforms, including new IP’s, ports, and localized products. In addition, our partners who are currently in production will have us as a resource to strengthen their development process, ensuring quality and consistency on all Third Party projects.
> I’m really excited for our team to explore new opportunities on behalf of PlayStation. Even though we’re brand new to PlayStation, we’ve got years of experience in this industry already under our belt. We already have a project underway, the recently announced PS Vita version of Borderlands 2. We are extremely excited to work with Iron Galaxy Studios on this project and I cannot wait to show and tell you more down the road.
> I will share more with you as our adventures continue and new games are made available. In the meantime, let me know in the comments what you want to see on PlayStation (PS3, PS4, PS Vita). Or contact me on Twitter through the ingenious and mesmerizing handle of @giocorsi — original I know, but man is it solid.


----------



## Reyes (Aug 31, 2013)

These guys need to bring Type-0 over here and the Tales games for Vita :33


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 31, 2013)

deathgod said:


> I'm hoping that's true of multiplatform games as well. I heard rumors that they'll just develop based on the specs of the weakest system to cut costs.



That's what happened this gen sure. But the huge difference is that PS4 and Xbox one's architecture are almost the exact same. This means that the same code takes minimal effort to port between the two. With the PS4's power advantage, even just plopping the XB1 version on PS4 without any effort would some yield performance differences right out of the gate with no tweaking necessarily necessary.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 31, 2013)

LOL at this Exclusive DLC stuff. Like really, people are ready to buy a console just because of DLC?


----------



## Nep Nep (Aug 31, 2013)

Khris said:


> LOL at this Exclusive DLC stuff. Like really, people are ready to buy a console just because of DLC?



Well if PS4 say had extra keyblades and what not in KH3 yeah I'd pick it over the XB1 version. 

If FFXV had some kind of extra quests or items yeah I'll pick it over the XB1 version. 

So yeah for the really awesome games that you want more of I'll pick a version that has more enticing extras.  

Like how the PC version of AC2 is cheaper and comes with sequence 12 and 13 already included.


----------



## bigduo209 (Aug 31, 2013)

*PAX: Double Fine Making DLC for PlayStation 4’s The Playroom*


I know people keep saying the camera is worthless, but I think at $59.99 it's a good enough option for video chat and voice recognition at the least. I may not get a PS4-Eye initially, but it might be something I buy at later time

Since Playeroom will get some developer created DLC games, it'll make a nice minor distraction gaming-wise.

*I don't hate Kinect, but it being a mandatory purchase sickens me. Well that, XBL Gold's paywall, and MS's overall policies makes the XB1 a no-go, but you get the idea.*


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 31, 2013)

The current generation exclusivity.

Exclusive DLC.


----------



## Nep Nep (Aug 31, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> The current generation exclusivity.
> 
> Exclusive DLC.



Not necessarily a bad thing, it could end up as a competition to make the best DLC if that happens we could possibly get some actual worthwhile DLC.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 31, 2013)

What competition?

The DLC gets made by the same development teams ....


----------



## Reyes (Sep 2, 2013)

> “Sure, I mean it’s the sort of thing we’re discussing. Now I’m not saying we’re going to do it, but one of the things I was pleased about yesterday is that we had the chance to really properly explain and demonstrate Remote Play. It was touched on at the New York event and it was touched upon at E3 but there was so much other stuff going on that it didn’t really get the time that I think it warranted. When I was crafting the script I made a real effort to carefully explain it with my little analogy of how it might all happen at home.”
> 
> “People have been intrigued by this, and there’s going to be a great deal of crossover between potential Vita owners and PS4 owners and we’re going to spent a lot of time reflecting on feedback. Clearly, finding ways for consumers to access both devices is a logical thing to do. Whether you put them together in a bundle, that’s one way of doing it – you might get a bit of a problem with the price, but there are a variety of ways and means to do that but it’s definitely something we’re talking about.”


----------



## αshɘs (Sep 3, 2013)




----------



## Veggie (Sep 3, 2013)

Not really interested in virtual gaming, I would have to be blown away by the simulation. And I just don't think we're there yet.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 3, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> The current generation exclusivity.
> 
> Exclusive DLC.



micro transactions are even worse.


----------



## Reyes (Sep 4, 2013)

Wonder what they will show in 5 days?


----------



## Reyes (Sep 5, 2013)




----------



## Reyes (Sep 7, 2013)

> It sounds like a beefy update on Yakuza Restoration is just a few days away.
> 
> According to producer Toshihiro Nagoshi, SEGA will have “super up-to-date” news to reveal on Monday.
> 
> ...


----------



## bigduo209 (Sep 7, 2013)

*PS4 mass production is happening (Leaked pictures on Chinese board) *



> Some one on a Chinese bbs (baidu via ) leaked these pictures. Can you feel it? itshappening.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...





It's so amazing that I couldn't find a gif to show my excitement!

So I'll just settle for Jessica's...


----------



## blakstealth (Sep 7, 2013)

Boxes. yay


----------



## Reyes (Sep 8, 2013)




----------



## αshɘs (Sep 8, 2013)




----------



## Furious George (Sep 8, 2013)

^Las' Gurgian!?!


----------



## αshɘs (Sep 8, 2013)

People on gaf say it's just probably the Asian release date for PS4 lol


----------



## Furious George (Sep 8, 2013)

.


----------



## Takamura Bear (Sep 8, 2013)

It's going to be a real shame if 'The Last Guardian' will never get to see the light of day. I'm not up to date with how the development process is going, but rarely do games that are in development for such long periods of time turn out for the better. 

At this point I would be happy with a game that doesn't quite live up to the ambitious hype behind it, but still has that special Team Ico spirit to it than a complete mess of a game.

Team Ico really are an underrated development team. I still can't get over having to kill those cute furry beasts in SOTC.


----------



## Reyes (Sep 9, 2013)

For the press conference:


----------



## Reyes (Sep 9, 2013)

New Vita colors and model

lighter, thinner and better battery life


----------



## Reyes (Sep 9, 2013)

Coming October 10!!


----------



## Gino (Sep 9, 2013)

LCD? tell me that's a mistranslation?


----------



## Reyes (Sep 9, 2013)

Wonder if we will get the new model over here this year?


----------



## Gino (Sep 9, 2013)

Superior God eater incoming


----------



## Reyes (Sep 9, 2013)

Wait why are they showing Soul Sacrifice?

New game in the series :33


----------



## Gino (Sep 9, 2013)

March 2014 release.


----------



## Reyes (Sep 9, 2013)

Oh wait, it's not a true sequel but it seems to be more of a expansion


----------



## Reyes (Sep 9, 2013)

People better buy this and support Inafune


----------



## Gino (Sep 9, 2013)

phantasy star 2 time


----------



## Reyes (Sep 9, 2013)

Never played Phantasy Star


----------



## Reyes (Sep 9, 2013)

Wait the games sold more digital than retail? 

Phantasy Star Nova


----------



## Reyes (Sep 9, 2013)

Wait Tri-Ace is developing this?


----------



## Gino (Sep 9, 2013)

Tri ace?!?!

Phantasy star nova?

Better release in us.


----------



## Reyes (Sep 9, 2013)

If SE comes out on stage they better reveal that release date for X HD


----------



## Reyes (Sep 9, 2013)

Or announce DQ 8 for it :33


----------



## Gino (Sep 9, 2013)

OH god the moe my eyes!!!!!!!!!


@Zidane Damn right


----------



## Reyes (Sep 9, 2013)

I need that shit on my Vita, although I guess I could stream it though Gaikai if it ever get's released on that service.


----------



## Reyes (Sep 9, 2013)

Though knowing SE that could take years


----------



## Reyes (Sep 9, 2013)

The new Vita is sexy to me :33


----------



## Reyes (Sep 9, 2013)

FF 10 

Still no release date


----------



## Gino (Sep 9, 2013)

Will be announced at a later release date.


----------



## Reyes (Sep 9, 2013)

When is TGS again?


----------



## Reyes (Sep 9, 2013)

Seriously SE fuck you


----------



## Gino (Sep 9, 2013)

Don't know 

lol akiba strip 2


----------



## Reyes (Sep 9, 2013)

Well PSVita time is over, now time for PS3.


----------



## Darth (Sep 9, 2013)

dude chill with the multiposts. You could have just put all of that in one post wtf.


----------



## Reyes (Sep 9, 2013)

They are talking about JOJO!!!


----------



## Reyes (Sep 9, 2013)

Looks like they are really skipping though the PS3 games.


----------



## Gino (Sep 9, 2013)

Yeah wanna play sengoku basara 4.


----------



## Gino (Sep 9, 2013)

Zzzzzz.....


----------



## Reyes (Sep 9, 2013)

February 22 2014 for PS4 in Japan?


----------



## Gino (Sep 9, 2013)

They just got fucked


----------



## Reyes (Sep 9, 2013)

Dang that's a long wait for them


----------



## Null (Sep 9, 2013)




----------



## Reyes (Sep 9, 2013)

Null get out


----------



## Gino (Sep 9, 2013)

^^

Jesus that translator!!Stahp


----------



## Null (Sep 9, 2013)

The translator is fucking terrible


----------



## Reyes (Sep 9, 2013)

Yeah this translator is terrible


----------



## Null (Sep 9, 2013)

Zidane said:


> Null get out



Make        me


----------



## Reyes (Sep 9, 2013)

Translator is worse than the fucking Camera man


----------



## Reyes (Sep 9, 2013)

Giving away Knack to all Japan PS4's.


----------



## Null (Sep 9, 2013)

...Is it over?


----------



## Reyes (Sep 9, 2013)

No not till 4 I think

If you have FFXIV on the PS3 you can play it on the PS4 for free when it launches


----------



## Null (Sep 9, 2013)

>REARM REBORN

My fucking sides


----------



## Gino (Sep 9, 2013)

Dat psycho break


----------



## Null (Sep 9, 2013)

Yakuza looks great


----------



## Reyes (Sep 9, 2013)

New Yakuza game

Yakuza Ishin

Cross play between PS3, PS Vita and PS4


----------



## Null (Sep 9, 2013)

>what kind of game is it

Chinese noodles.



Funniest conference of the year


----------



## Reyes (Sep 9, 2013)

Guilty Gear Trailer


----------



## Reyes (Sep 9, 2013)

Level 5 Uematsu game

Wonder Flick


----------



## Gino (Sep 9, 2013)

extremely underwhelmed


----------



## Null (Sep 9, 2013)

>From cupcum

 holy shit I'm dying


----------



## Gino (Sep 9, 2013)

Getting DMC4 vibes from DD trailer


----------



## LMJ (Sep 9, 2013)

What in the flying fuck is going on?


----------



## Gino (Sep 9, 2013)

Ps vita tv why????


----------



## Null (Sep 9, 2013)

Did sony just kill their handheld?


----------



## Gino (Sep 9, 2013)

I never knew japan had hipsters and dudebro's.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Sep 9, 2013)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OaVl1atbUDc[/youtube]


----------



## Kael Hyun (Sep 9, 2013)

Null said:


> Did sony just kill their handheld?



No what they just did was take a shit on Wii U.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Sep 9, 2013)

deep down could be such a huge title, that fight with the dragon looks glorious

shame its an online game, that's a buzzkill for me, but i think i will still get it, can't believe capcom are making exclusive to one platform games though

edit - nearly forgot dr3


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 9, 2013)

Kael Hyun said:


> No what they just did was take a shit on Wii U.



Nah what they just did was make their playing console gaming on the go crap viable to the mass consumer.

Now people dont need to buy Vita's to enjoy vita content. 

And stream their PS4 games to different TV's and the like


----------



## Null (Sep 9, 2013)

Now that I had time to think it over, this is a great idea on Sony's part

>ps vita tv sells like crazy
>Developers start making more games for the ps vita

Everybody's happy


----------



## Kael Hyun (Sep 9, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Nah what they just did was make their playing console gaming on the go crap viable to the mass consumer.
> 
> Now people dont need to buy Vita's to enjoy vita content.
> 
> And stream their PS4 games to different TV's and the like



Actually I need to make a correction: What they did was make the OUYA irrelevant.

Also apparently they released a video to help explain how all this integration works:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VWplhhktgqs#t=97[/YOUTUBE]
From the looks of it they're simplifying the old "Bring you console to your friends house" problem by making it light wight and incentive's dev's to make more Couch Co-Op games.


----------



## Gino (Sep 9, 2013)

This online only trend is really starting to piss me off.......


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 9, 2013)

The Vita news are..........................................................weird and stupid..

Vita TV sounds cool in some features. Around $100 bucks?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 9, 2013)

Vita TV would be great if it could multitask.

But it cant so its lame.

Lmao.

Good for tournaments I guess.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 9, 2013)

PS4 Japanese launch is February 22, 2014? oh wow...


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 9, 2013)

PS4 isn't launching in Japan until next year? Sony basically gave Nintendo the entire holiday season. 

And there's also a new Vita launching. Aside from being lighter and thinner, its main features are an LCD screen (which won't eventually burn out like the OLED screen), an extra hour of battery life and 1 GB of internal storage. There's also gonna be a 64 GB memory card for $100. Still too expensive, but it's better than the 32 GB memory card for $100.


----------



## Furious George (Sep 9, 2013)

I may get a PS Vita soon, simply because I'm just that paid these days. 

I'll see for myself if 3DS is really, like, a kajillion times better than it.


No US release date yet?


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 9, 2013)

Not that I know of.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 9, 2013)

OLED screen is not better than the LCD one? 1GB is not enough tho for me.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 9, 2013)

OLED has better quality than LCD, but OLED burns out after about 5 years iirc.

Also, Playstation Vita TV was announced.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 9, 2013)

And yes, I'm too lazy to go digging for the dead Vita thread.


----------



## Furious George (Sep 9, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> OLED has better quality than LCD, but OLED burns out after about 5 years iirc.
> 
> Also, Playstation Vita TV was announced.



What kind of screen does 3DS use? 

I can't say that I care about the PS Vita TV but its certainly shows more business savvy than the Wunderbook.


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 9, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> PS4 Japanese launch is February 22, 2014? oh wow...



It's saying if MS isn't entering here we might as well take our time and take market share in places where MS is actually going. It also says that Sony isn't worried about Nintendo, which could be a big mistake *if* Nintendo pulls of something big.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 9, 2013)

The 3DS uses LCD screens. However, the Vita's resolution is more than double the resolution of the 3DS screens.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 9, 2013)

Anyone else feels that Vita TV is a jab to Apple?


----------



## Vault (Sep 9, 2013)

Pass on Deep Down. 

Bring back Onimusha though Capcom


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 9, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]Sb6BVCfAxdU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Furious George (Sep 9, 2013)

^

I... what?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 9, 2013)

Lily Bergamo (by Suda51)


----------



## deathgod (Sep 9, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> OLED has better quality than LCD, but OLED burns out after about 5 years iirc.
> 
> Also, Playstation Vita TV was announced.



5 years is long enough for a handheld IMO. The change to LCD screens really kills it for me. I have an OLED in my GNex and an IPS LCD in my TF700. The TF700 looks great, but the biggest problem is that LCD "shine". It's really noticeable at night, or when you adjust the brightness. The whole screen brightens up and you lose a lot of black level, unlike the OLED, where th black areas stay black.

I don't know if this is the case with all LCD types (Super,IGZO,etc.)


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 9, 2013)

deathgod said:


> 5 years is long enough for a handheld IMO.



I don't like this kind of thinking. If I buy an electronic and take good care of it, I expect it to keep working like it should.


----------



## Canute87 (Sep 9, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> [YOUTUBE]Sb6BVCfAxdU[/YOUTUBE]



Using toilet paper to control a robot?

Ain't that some shit.


----------



## Vault (Sep 9, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> I don't like this kind of thinking. If I buy an electronic and take good care of it, I expect it to keep working like it should.



Agreed, that way of thinking is wrong.


----------



## Canute87 (Sep 9, 2013)

I didn't think people would actually accept five years to be enough for anything except a bad marriage. 

But when the industry standards change some people will eventually comply.


----------



## steveht93 (Sep 9, 2013)

Looks like Sony is rather confident that they are gonna beat Nintendo in Japan. Also there really isnt any worthy launch titled to satisfy the Japanese audience. 

A pretty meh conference but I really like the vita tv. 100$ only? Count me in. I like the feature for steaming ps4 games which means I don't have to hook/buy 2 ps4 for my other tv.


----------



## Nordstrom (Sep 9, 2013)

All I'm crossing my fingers for is that Vita TV is a better service than their online experience. If it is, then I'll want one eventually...


----------



## Reyes (Sep 9, 2013)

Deep Down looks so much better than it did with that second trailer.


----------



## Overwatch (Sep 9, 2013)




----------



## Darth (Sep 9, 2013)

that first tweet made me sad


----------



## LMJ (Sep 9, 2013)

hahahahah @ the 2nd tweet.


----------



## deathgod (Sep 9, 2013)

@death, vault, canute 

Unfortunately most electronics these days don't have very long lifecycles/support because of the rate tech evolves. I think 5 years is more than enough time for a handheld because there will inevitably be a better version released within that time frame. I'm not saying the handheld should just fall apart or stop working. If you take care of it, it should last longer. Meh, I guess 5 years just seems super long to me.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 9, 2013)

CEO Kaz Hirai is the best.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 9, 2013)

if one of those tv vitas come here, i guess ill actually have a reason to buy a vita


----------



## Reyes (Sep 9, 2013)

Am I the only one here that has a Vita?


----------



## SionBarsod (Sep 9, 2013)

Zidane said:


> Am I the only one here that has a Vita?



You're not alone. I have one too.


----------



## deathgod (Sep 9, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> if one of those tv vitas come here, i guess ill actually have a reason to buy a vita



why would you need to buy a vita? I thought the ps vita tv worked with a ps3/4 controller?


----------



## Gino (Sep 9, 2013)

Some people are fucking stupid when I say I have a problem with online only becoming a trend they instantly bring up counter strike,unreal tournament (even though these two had bots for sp people)or an mmo I'm talking about _*single player game*_s with  online only there is absolutely no point other than Drm. 

Not saying dd is sp but damn.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 9, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> Looks like Sony is rather confident that they are gonna beat Nintendo in Japan. Also there really isnt any worthy launch titled to satisfy the Japanese audience.



I don't see how you can derive anything like that from the situation. More like Sony realizes that all they've done with the PS4 is pander to westerners, so they're not even going to try to compete with the 3DS and WiiU. They're banking on Kingdom Hearts, Final Fantasy and other Japanese-oriented games keeping the PS3 and Vita relevant in Japan while they focus on making the PS4 a success in the west. 



Zidane said:


> Am I the only one here that has a Vita?



No, I have one too. The limited edition white one.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Sep 9, 2013)

I have a Vita too Best handheld ever IMHO


----------



## Gino (Sep 9, 2013)

vita has no gaymes.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 9, 2013)

Kael Hyun said:


> I have a Vita too Best handheld ever IMHO




Zidane fair warning,our arthritis ridden hands will lament those thumb sticks and rue their existence


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 9, 2013)

Probably won't get a Vita until the end of the year of early next year. I'll just borrow my sisters Vita and see if the PS4/Vita experience is worth getting a Vita of my own. 

In the mean time, I'll have my slew of 3DS games (fire Emblem, SMTIV, Pokemon X/Y) and PS4 to keep me busy for the rest of the year. I have no plans to buy anymore WiiU games until Mario Kart 8 comes out, so I'll probably get a Vita a month or two before that.

And I just bought a new Laptop today, so that will take a bite out of my gaming budget (hence, postponing my Vita purchase until next year)


----------



## Reyes (Sep 9, 2013)

Yoshida better be trolling


----------



## Reyes (Sep 9, 2013)

Especially with them having a conference at TGS they better show off new shit


----------



## LMJ (Sep 9, 2013)

ofc it is a lie, it was confirmed there would be some KH3/FFXV loving. That makes TGS godly by itself.


----------



## Reyes (Sep 9, 2013)

Hopefully the FFXV stuff is not behind closed doors this time.


----------



## steveht93 (Sep 10, 2013)

Microsoft comes to TGS and announcess exclusive content for kingdom hearts 3 and FFXV on Xbox one. And everybody losses his shit.


----------



## Gino (Sep 10, 2013)

old but accurate as fuck.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 10, 2013)

deathgod said:


> why would you need to buy a vita? I thought the ps vita tv worked with a ps3/4 controller?



If im not mistaken, this thing IS a vita  hence me buying a vita


----------



## steveht93 (Sep 10, 2013)

*PlayStation Vita TV Already Sold Out on Amazon Japan*



> Yesterday Sony Computer Entertainment surprised pretty much everyone by announcing the PlayStation Vita TV, that was almost immediately available for preorder in Japan. How did Japanese gamers react? Looks like they bought it in droves.
> 
> At the moment the Vita-powered microconsole is already sold out on Amazon Japan in both its incarnations (stand alone and value pack including a DualShock 3 controller and an 8 GB memory card).
> 
> Below you can check out a screencap of both offerings. If the initial impression is to be believed, looks like Sony has a winner here, at least in Japan. We’ll have to wait to see what the reaction in the west will be.






This thing could potentially save the vita. If this sells well this means more vita games will be made.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 10, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> *PlayStation Vita TV Already Sold Out on Amazon Japan*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That would require abandoning anything "special" the Vita hardware has, like the touchscreen, back touchpad, gyroscope, and whatever else. You already can't play Gravity Rush, LBP Vita, etc. with Vita TV.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 10, 2013)




----------



## Darth (Sep 10, 2013)

the fuck is a gflop and why does it matter?


----------



## steveht93 (Sep 10, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> That would require abandoning anything "special" the Vita hardware has, like the touchscreen, back touchpad, gyroscope, and whatever else. You already can't play Gravity Rush, LBP Vita, etc. with Vita TV.



I'm pretty sure they will do something about this if it sells very well.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 10, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> I'm pretty sure they will do something about this if it sells very well.



Like what, sell a Vita without a screen as a controller?


----------



## Nep Nep (Sep 10, 2013)

Darth said:


> the fuck is a gflop and why does it matter?



That's like asking why GHz in a CPU or MHz/GHz in a gpu matter. 

Flops is floating point operations per second, in English it's faster and faster in this case is better. 

Consoles are barebones PC's their specs are the most important thing about them when it comes to the progression of console video games. Indeed as long as the industry continues to favor consoles all the mainstream games are subject to console specs.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 10, 2013)

Bah this thing cant even play Tales games huh?

This thing will probably stay in Japan for a while.


----------



## Gino (Sep 10, 2013)

So I bet none of you fucks read the article I posted.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 10, 2013)

No it goes to an empty contACT US page


----------



## Gino (Sep 10, 2013)

NOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## steveht93 (Sep 10, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Like what, sell a Vita without a screen as a controller?



More like a special edition/patch that changes controls setting.


----------



## Nep Nep (Sep 10, 2013)

Gino said:


> So I bet none of you fucks read the article I posted.



I read it. I agree but what are we gonna do? I guess we need to start punching mother fuckers when they shell out money for bullshit.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 10, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> That would require abandoning anything "special" the Vita hardware has, like the touchscreen, back touchpad, gyroscope, and whatever else. You already can't play Gravity Rush, LBP Vita, etc. with Vita TV.



I'll remain cautious about Vita TV because i'd like to hope it will cause more than a sales spike, as selling out from Amazon sadly doesn't tell us if it's affect will be long-term or not. Especially since we'll have to wait longer after Japan's release.


----------



## Canute87 (Sep 10, 2013)

Kyokkai said:


> That's like asking why GHz in a CPU or MHz/GHz in a gpu matter.
> 
> Flops is floating point operations per second, in English it's faster and faster in this case is better.
> 
> Consoles are barebones PC's their specs are the most important thing about them when it comes to the progression of console video games. Indeed as long as the industry continues to favor consoles all the mainstream games are subject to console specs.



I think what he meant was why are people comparing specs of consoles?  That never determined which console gets supported or which one has the better games.

So it isn't really relevant information to know.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Sep 10, 2013)

...
the times they are a changing. back in my day your were lucky to get 3d graphics. now all this hoopla is all the rage with long cutscenes and easy game play disguised as 'innovative'. pfffftttt. back in my day if u had a puzzle to solve u did so through trial and error because the game wasn't so nice as to give u real hints. pffftttt.

ps4. don't make me laugh. u expect me to believe ps3 is old and out of date? this is like going from a blackberry to a smart phone. what is the damn point. leave it alone and be happy!


----------



## Gino (Sep 10, 2013)

I love the old geezer talk.


----------



## Nep Nep (Sep 10, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> I think what he meant was why are people comparing specs of consoles?  That never determined which console gets supported or which one has the better games.
> 
> So it isn't really relevant information to know.



Ah yes there's truth in that. Yet better capabilities can lead to a better end of life for the console. So it's not entirely irrelevant. 

Look at the PS3 and XBOX360. PS3 didn't start well but it did end respectably because it did push the tech. It did so in a sloppy manner that generation but it paid off once developers took advantage of it.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 10, 2013)

Kyokkai said:


> Ah yes there's truth in that. Yet better capabilities can lead to a better end of life for the console. So it's not entirely irrelevant.
> 
> Look at the PS3 and XBOX360. PS3 didn't start well but it did end respectably because it did push the tech. It did so in a sloppy manner that generation but it paid off once developers took advantage of it.



Only for the first party devs.


----------



## Nep Nep (Sep 10, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Only for the first party devs.



Ubisoft is already implementing some graphical enhancements in AC4 for PS4. 

It made sense last gen cause they had that confusing architecture, now they have a more standard one that's easy to develop for. 

Obviously last gen it also had to do with we don't want to do something capable of this on something here that's not capable but if Ubisoft is doing it I don't see why other developers won't give it a shot. 

Either way though it still leads to a better end of life.


----------



## rac585 (Sep 11, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> I think what he meant was why are people comparing specs of consoles?  That never determined which console gets supported or which one has the better games.
> 
> So it isn't really relevant information to know.



it's relevant if you have a large tv but that's about the only time it'll come into play. the beauty of console gaming is that the software is developed for your machine. so more or less it's going to run perfectly. so that point is fairly solid.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 11, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> I think what he meant was why are people comparing specs of consoles?  That never determined which console gets supported or which one has the better games.
> 
> So it isn't really relevant information to know.



Don't you usually make jabs at Nintendo for not making the 3DS and WiiU more powerful, and then blame the lack of power as to why there's a lack of (third party) games?

I mean, I agree with your statement. I'm just not sure if _you_ do.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 11, 2013)

Even in the console space, i guess there are people who care about getting the best experience  if your not into PC gaming, it can become a real shitstorm of console warriors. Either way though, don't really care about it. I'll be getting a PS4 and hopefully will be happy with my purchase


----------



## Canute87 (Sep 11, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Don't you usually make jabs at Nintendo for not making the 3DS and WiiU more powerful, and then blame the lack of power as to why there's a lack of (third party) games?
> 
> I mean, I agree with your statement. I'm just not sure if _you_ do.



My jabs at Nintendo involved more about what they sacrificed the power for rather than just making not more powerful consoles  I never agreed with the notion that a company should make powerful consoles that are sold at losses, I'll never see that as good business. 
I never saw 3D being all that important and when it initially failed and they had to drastically reduced to price and take pay cuts. Nintendo further proves the irrelevance of the 3D feature by  creating a whole new handheld that DOESN'T have the 3D.  Years back we found out that the 3D aspect could have not been implemented and the result would have been a more powerful handheld with better looking graphics or something with the same level of graphics but much cheaper.

The Wii U now as you already know has the issue with the controller.  For an entire year Nintendo has been unable to justify the controller for power. So far  It only serves as a simple convenience of not having to press pause  Is that really a better/just as good option than the capabilities of the PS4?  I'm sure you don't think so.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 11, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> I never agreed with the notion that a company should make powerful consoles that are sold at losses, I'll never see that as good business.
> 
> The Wii U now as you already know has the issue with the controller.  For an entire year Nintendo has been unable to justify the controller for power. So far  It only serves as a simple convenience of not having to press pause  Is that really a better/just as good option than the capabilities of the PS4?  I'm sure you don't think so.



It can potentially be good business in the long run if you're just trying to get your foot in the door. Then again, Microsoft has yet to profit from their gaming division, so yeah. 

The touch screen and off-tv play is extremely convenient. I would rather have Nintendo continue to do their own thing and offer new experiences and new ways to play than have them offer the exact same thing the PS4 and Xbox One already offer. We don't need three identical consoles in the market, it's already depressing how Sony is gradually becoming more and more "westernized". 

If I want the PS4 experience, I'm going to buy a PS4. If I want the Nintendo experience, I'm going to buy a WiiU.


----------



## Gino (Sep 11, 2013)

In the long run Nintendo will still be here they're the smartest of the big 3 WiiUPC3dsvita confirmed.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 11, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> My jabs at Nintendo involved more about what they sacrificed the power for rather than just making not more powerful consoles  I never agreed with the notion that a company should make powerful consoles that are sold at losses, I'll never see that as good business.
> I never saw 3D being all that important and when it initially failed and they had to drastically reduced to price and take pay cuts. Nintendo further proves the irrelevance of the 3D feature by  creating a whole new handheld that DOESN'T have the 3D.  Years back we found out that the 3D aspect could have not been implemented and the result would have been a more powerful handheld with better looking graphics or something with the same level of graphics but much cheaper.
> 
> The Wii U now as you already know has the issue with the controller.  For an entire year Nintendo has been unable to justify the controller for power. So far  It only serves as a simple convenience of not having to press pause  Is that really a better/just as good option than the capabilities of the PS4?  I'm sure you don't think so.



Dude, y'all need to stop focusing on the damn GamePad for the WiiU man, its not even the most expensive part of the machine.


----------



## Nep Nep (Sep 11, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> Even in the console space, i guess there are people who care about getting the best experience  if your not into PC gaming, it can become a real shitstorm of console warriors. Either way though, don't really care about it. I'll be getting a PS4 and hopefully will be happy with my purchase



Well I was a PC gamer first then a Nintendo gamer, then a Sony/Nintendo gamer. 

So indeed specs matter to me. The higher they push it the more I can expect from the console games that I do like.


----------



## bigduo209 (Sep 11, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> Looks like Sony is rather confident that they are gonna beat Nintendo in Japan. Also there really isnt any worthy launch titled to satisfy the Japanese audience.
> 
> A pretty meh conference but I really like the vita tv. 100$ only? Count me in. I like the feature for steaming ps4 games which means I don't have to hook/buy 2 ps4 for my other tv.



The Wii U isn't exactly on fire right now, and releasing a new Vita model along with Vita TV is being competitive towards the 3DS instead.

Not to mention Sony said they want to release the PS4 in Japan with some Japanese titles. That's why they're holding back on releasing it in February 2014, and it of course it gives them some production headway for having enough consoles in the Westerm markets (where MS is bigger competition).

See Sony's reasons for yourself:

*Sony’s Shuhei Yoshida Explains the Strategy Behind the Japanese PS4 Launch, PS Vita and PS Vita TV*




> Sony wanted to have an absolutely solid release for the PS4 in Japan instead of launching in a hurry.
> There was the risk to struggle in the Japanese market if there were  no strong Japanese titles ready for launch. With a release on February  the 22nd the console will be able to count on titles like _Yakuza: Ishin_,_ Dynasty Warriors 8: Xtreme Legends_ and the beta of _Final Fantasy XIV: A Realm Reborn_ right out of the shelves.
> Ideally Sony would have liked to launch in the same time frame as  the rest of the world, but the worry of shortages and the large number  of pre-orders exceeding expectations contributed to the decision of  launching in Japan at the beginning of next year.
> Yoshida-san expects to have 19 Launch titles in Japan between first and third party.
> ...


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 11, 2013)

Kyokkai said:


> Ubisoft is already implementing some graphical enhancements in AC4 for PS4.
> 
> It made sense last gen cause they had that confusing architecture, now they have a more standard one that's easy to develop for.
> 
> ...



Not really, these consoles are mid gen PC's right now. 

Consoles usually are usually have legs up on PC's at the point they're released then get outpaced


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Sep 11, 2013)

bigduo209 said:


> The Wii U isn't exactly on fire right now, and releasing a new Vita model along with Vita TV is being competitive towards the 3DS instead.
> 
> Not to mention Sony said they want to release the PS4 in Japan with some Japanese titles. That's why they're holding back on releasing it in February 2014, and it of course it gives them some production headway for having enough consoles in the Westerm markets (where MS is bigger competition).
> 
> ...



Yoshida-San


----------



## blakstealth (Sep 11, 2013)

So, I guess it's confirmed that you can't capture ps4 gameplay through HDMI. meh


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 12, 2013)

where is it confirmed?


----------



## steveht93 (Sep 12, 2013)

Why are people mentioning a peasent console like the wii u in the glorious ps4 thread?


----------



## Gino (Sep 12, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> Why are people mentioning a peasent console like the wii u in the glorious ps4 thread?



Don't be dat drone.


----------



## Reyes (Sep 12, 2013)

What day does TGS start?


----------



## Nep Nep (Sep 12, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Not really, these consoles are mid gen PC's right now.
> 
> Consoles usually are usually have legs up on PC's at the point they're released then get outpaced



What do you mean by consoles have legs up on PC? 

You can't be speaking power wise.


----------



## blakstealth (Sep 12, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> where is it confirmed?





;_;


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 12, 2013)

Kyokkai said:


> What do you mean by consoles have legs up on PC?
> 
> You can't be speaking power wise.



When the PS3 came out it was comparative to a high end pc that gen, but its a horribly unbalanced architecture.  360 as well

When the SNES/N64 came out they were able to do things that PC's couldnt that enhanced games.  PC's do alot these days through sheer processing grunt.

These next gen consoles are coming out already weaker than top end PC's ( which is fine really)


The only thing these consoles can do that PC's cant right now is their gpu/cpu duality sharing, which will mean we can have more complex in game physics and responses in games. ( This is kinda the reason the WiiU is "expensive" too, due to its compact nature.the other two consoles are X86 architecture,WiiU is PowerPC(which is what Nintendo has been using for years) However all the consoles are GPU focused,rather than CPU focused like they were last gen.)


----------



## Hagoromo Gitsune (Sep 12, 2013)

I've pre-ordered a PlayStation 4, myself. I am mainly getting a PlayStation 4 for its free online play, game trading function and Assassin's Creed 4, Metal Gear Solid 5, FFXIV: A Realm Reborn, Infamous: Second Son and Yakuza Ishin.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 12, 2013)

PS4's online is payed, the only thing that doesnt require online is F2P games,FXiV is available elsewhere, Isshin may not even get localized and game trading always existed... 

You may want to re-evaluate those motivations.


----------



## Nep Nep (Sep 12, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> When the PS3 came out it was comparative to a high end pc that gen, but its a horribly unbalanced architecture.  360 as well
> 
> When the SNES/N64 came out they were able to do things that PC's couldnt that enhanced games.  PC's do alot these days through sheer processing grunt.
> 
> ...



Yeah I remember that Nintendo back in the day was more able than a PC. 

Now I don't exactly remember the PC's out back when the PS3 came out but damn I find it hard to believe that it was comparable to a high end PC. According to articles however you seem to be right, at first they tend to overtake PC's. 

Anyways I'm not here to go PC master race or anything I'm getting the PS4 definitely.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 12, 2013)

If I was you I would go PC master race right now and run away from Sony.

Most people i know buy Sony consoles for 3rd party software (the Japanese ones) anyway.So only thing sony is going to get is what they lock down with money.

Cant lock down shit with money if you're building facilities and closing others to keep yourself in the black.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Sep 12, 2013)

Sony will be fine.  This Generation they will bring back the ps2 era I can feel it


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 12, 2013)

Hahahahahahahahahaha no. 

Gaming is going to go through a tempest reset in the near future . Its about to pull a Bionis,in 3 years you'll start to see it happen seriously, too much is about to go on right now that will be very disruptive.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Sep 12, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Hahahahahahahahahaha no.
> 
> Gaming is going to go through crash and build right now. Its about to pull a Bionis right now, in 3 years you'll start to see it happen seriously, too much is about to go on right now that will be very disruptive.



Pre Orders would say different.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 12, 2013)

When have pre-orders ever meant anything relevant?


----------



## Gino (Sep 12, 2013)

Audible Phonetics said:


> Sony will be fine.  This Generation they will bring back the ps2 era I can feel it



If they can actually do that I would be on board but I highly doubt it.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Sep 12, 2013)

blakstealth said:


> ;_;



it's not confirmed, in fact this is what yoshida said today



calm down, sony got this

capturing with media cards affects websites mostly so its not a big deal, hdcp is there to prevent recording of blueray movies and netflix and whatnot which the ps3 already has and people find work arounds

sony has confirmed over and over that you can upload to youtube with the share button, with yoshida's response today it looks like they are looking for a work around for third party mediacards gameplay capturing


*Spoiler*: _a good post on the subject from GAF_ 





> people can use the share button to upload vids on youtube, etc.
> 
> 
> the concern of the minority is that they will not be able to capture direct-feed footage of gameplay on their own, because of hdcp. now, obviously gaming media will gain access to debug units which will enable them to capture footage on their own (or in other forms) hence no one is complaining about capturing footage.
> ...


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 12, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> Why are people mentioning a peasent console like the wii u in the glorious ps4 thread?



A cute example of Dat FanDron'ing. 



> Sony will be fine. This Generation they will bring back the ps2 era I can feel it



Don't even count on it unless you want to set yourself up for disappointment, MS would have to get kicked out of the console market for that to work (or even sell lower than 20 million LD WW). And even if that happened, i'm not sure how the industry would react to going towards exclusive to a single platform once more with how budget crazy AAA console games have been getting these days, publishers probably prefer another multiplatform generation once again.


----------



## Nep Nep (Sep 12, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> If I was you I would go PC master race right now and run away from Sony.
> 
> Most people i know buy Sony consoles for 3rd party software (the Japanese ones) anyway.So only thing sony is going to get is what they lock down with money.
> 
> Cant lock down shit with money if you're building facilities and closing others to keep yourself in the black.



I didn't say I wasn't buying a PC too ;P I only want to play AC4 without their usual piss poor optimization as well as KH3/FFXV  

I'm already planning to spend 2k on a new PC soon.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 13, 2013)

Kyokkai said:


> I didn't say I wasn't buying a PC too ;P I only want to play AC4 without their usual piss poor optimization as well as KH3/FFXV
> 
> I'm already planning to spend 2k on a new PC soon.



Why waste money though? Square Enix is bleeding right now, they'll put that shit on anything that will make them money.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 13, 2013)

Don't bring that garbage in the PS4 thread. If you've got shit to fling, do it somewhere else. 

As for the HDMI encryption thing, Yosp didn't really confirm it. I'm thinking they do have a block but are working on a games only work around.


----------



## Gino (Sep 13, 2013)

What the hell are you talking about?


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Sep 13, 2013)

KH3, and FF15 are multiplatform right?


----------



## Gino (Sep 13, 2013)

yes........


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Sep 13, 2013)

Phew.. Almost thought o made a grave mistake. I want a PS4, but I can't afford it. Not until income tax time maybe.


----------



## Canute87 (Sep 13, 2013)

When he said multi-platform, He meant only for Xboxone and PS4.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Sep 13, 2013)

I know. I have a Xbox One payed off.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 13, 2013)

Also Kyokkai I should probably mention this to you now, but this generation more so than ever, you really should not buy a console for anything but exclusives, your talk of poor PC optimization is pretty much null this gen, because the result would be poorly optimized mess on 3 different platforms.

Ah the benefits/disadvantages of X86 hardware


----------



## Zaru (Sep 13, 2013)

Xbox One basically confirmed to hold back multiplats


----------



## MrCinos (Sep 13, 2013)

> PlayStation 4 is currently around 50 per cent faster than its rival Xbox One. Multiple high-level game development sources have described the difference in performance between the consoles as “significant” and “obvious.”


Yeah, this would suck for PS4 multiplatforms.


----------



## Canute87 (Sep 13, 2013)

Zaru said:


> Xbox One basically confirmed to hold back multiplats



Just like PS2 did.

Well at least you can look forward to the exclusives.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Sep 13, 2013)

Hmm is 50% correct? Thought it was 25%.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 13, 2013)

Gino said:


> What the hell are you talking about?



I was talking to Razr.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 13, 2013)

Zaru said:


> Xbox One basically confirmed to hold back multiplats



another article

*More Developers Confirm PS4 is "50% Faster" Than Xbox One *


----------



## Gino (Sep 13, 2013)

Zaru said:


> Xbox One basically confirmed to hold back multiplats


That article is everywhere


Inuhanyou said:


> I was talking to Razr.



Oh


----------



## Alicia (Sep 13, 2013)

funny how this gif still holds so much truth


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 13, 2013)

*PS4 is the Most Desired Gaming Item on Amazon Japan, Beats Monster Hunter 4, PS Vita TV Also Up There*


----------



## Nep Nep (Sep 13, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Also Kyokkai I should probably mention this to you now, but this generation more so than ever, you really should not buy a console for anything but exclusives, your talk of poor PC optimization is pretty much null this gen, because the result would be poorly optimized mess on 3 different platforms.
> 
> Ah the benefits/disadvantages of X86 hardware



Yes I've heard. I'm just skeptical with a few companies. 

The circumstances may have been different but I won't forget all the AC's and their annoying framerate problems. Save for the first game! 

All I'm saying is I'm going to be cautious. When I am assured that they are doing things right I'll make my choice. I haven't even pre-ordered either system. All the money I can muster is going to that desktop first.


----------



## The Weeknd (Sep 14, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> funny how this gif still holds so much truth



Holy shit


----------



## Reyes (Sep 14, 2013)

That Gif must always hold up


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 14, 2013)

i hope japan goes crazy over this device, that way, japanese games are assured


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 15, 2013)




----------



## Gino (Sep 15, 2013)

^^^.......


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 15, 2013)

antonia banadares could learn a lot from cerny


----------



## Vault (Sep 15, 2013)




----------



## Audible Phonetics (Sep 16, 2013)

Secure your pants my friends


----------



## Zaru (Sep 18, 2013)

Does anyone know:

When you have a PS+ subscription and "buy" free PS4 games when they're available in the collection, will they remain there even if you don't have a PS4 yet?

E.g. I keep my PS+ subscription for like 2 years before even buying a PS4, while picking free PS4 games every month through the online store (you don't need a console for that at all), will I then have all those games available and not just the ones that are at that time in the "instant game collection" ?


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Sep 18, 2013)

Zaru said:


> Does anyone know:
> 
> When you have a PS+ subscription and "buy" free PS4 games when they're available in the collection, will they remain there even if you don't have a PS4 yet?
> 
> E.g. I keep my PS+ subscription for like 2 years before even buying a PS4, while picking free PS4 games every month through the online store (you don't need a console for that at all), will I then have all those games available and not just the ones that are at that time in the "instant game collection" ?



No the games will not come over unfortunately.  Which will be reason to keep your ps3 if you plan on playing any ps3 games.  The only games that will come over are psp and vita titles and any PSN titles.  Any ps3 games though wont.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 18, 2013)

Nono I'm not talking about PS3 games coming over to PS4. I'm talking about PS4 games from PS+ staying in the library UNTIL I buy a PS4.
After all, you get free Vita games without even having a Vita.
My question is, will games "bought" (the act of buying for free being of importance here) in the online store stay available even if they fall out of the "Instant game collection" rotation?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 18, 2013)

they are tied to your account, not console. So yeah, if you have games tied to your PS+ account that are playable on PS4, they should show up there. Its the same as accessing it from the console.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Sep 18, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> they are tied to your account, not console. So yeah, if you have games tied to your PS+ account that are playable on PS4, they should show up there. Its the same as accessing it from the console.



I don't think the ps3 store will look the same as the ps4 store.  I could be wrong.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 18, 2013)

PS4 games only stay there as long as they are available


----------



## Zaru (Sep 18, 2013)

Is that a difference that they officially stated somewhere?


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Sep 18, 2013)

Zaru I don't think you can see the ps4 Library from PS3 PSN.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 18, 2013)

Ja.



So PS+ is only for the +1


----------



## Overwatch (Sep 18, 2013)

This fucking guy...


----------



## Zaru (Sep 18, 2013)

Audible Phonetics said:


> Zaru I don't think you can see the ps4 Library from PS3 PSN.



I mean the online store. I have a PS3 and PS Vita Game Library, but I don't even have a PS3 yet (delivered next week). They're all account bound and you can buy them in the online store regardless of whether you have a device or not.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Sep 18, 2013)

But what I am saying is that the PSN for PS4 will probably be different than the one for ps3.

but if you have ps+ u have access to all content across both PSN stores on ps3 and ps4


----------



## Darth (Sep 18, 2013)

If I had to guess I'd imagine all your content from the PSN you had on your PS3 should be accessible on your PS4. 

Then again that could just be wishful thinking.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 18, 2013)

Once again, they are tied to your account.  As long as you have a game tied to your account, it won't disappear. It won't disappear if you've stopped paying either, you just won't be able to play until you resub.


----------



## Reyes (Sep 18, 2013)




----------



## Reyes (Sep 18, 2013)

It's starting


----------



## αshɘs (Sep 19, 2013)

and



from 3:20:00


----------



## Zaru (Sep 19, 2013)

Deep down looks like a prettier D Souls game, not sure about the gameplay though


----------



## Rasengan with gatorade (Sep 19, 2013)

PS4 is something that humans should thank sony for making, who agree's?


----------



## C_Akutabi (Sep 19, 2013)

Zaru said:


> Deep down looks like a prettier D Souls game, not sure about the gameplay though



Same here



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## The World (Sep 19, 2013)

Is this real life?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=875yH2VCvok[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Furious George (Sep 19, 2013)

Yeah, Deep Down is definitely channeling the D Souls series. 

Looks pretty as hell (though maybe they can ease up on the haze), but does something about the way the enemies move seem sort of... mechanic to anyone else?


----------



## Veggie (Sep 19, 2013)

The World said:


> Is this real life?
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=875yH2VCvok[/YOUTUBE]



Omg is this running on PS4   
Is it a PS4 exclusive


----------



## Nuuskis (Sep 19, 2013)

Do you guys think if PS3 would be worth buying, if I would find it for cheap somewhere?


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Sep 19, 2013)

Sauron said:


> Do you guys think if PS3 would be worth buying, if I would find it for cheap somewhere?



Most def. there are a huge catalog of games to play.


----------



## dream (Sep 19, 2013)

The World said:


> Is this real life?
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=875yH2VCvok[/YOUTUBE]



Deep Down sure is a visual delight. 



Furious George said:


> Yeah, Deep Down is definitely channeling the D Souls series.
> 
> Looks pretty as hell (though maybe they can ease up on the haze), but does something about the way the enemies move seem sort of... mechanic to anyone else?



I did notice that some of the animations were off a bit but it wasn't too bad in my opinion.


----------



## Reyes (Sep 19, 2013)

Vegetto Leonhart said:


> Omg is this running on PS4
> Is it a *PS4 exclusive*



Yeah it's a PS4 exclusive.


----------



## Canute87 (Sep 19, 2013)

Audible Phonetics said:


> Most def. there are a huge catalog of games to play *that you won't be able to play on the PS4 because the system isn't backwards compatible.*




Just adding on a little more to help convince the man


----------



## blakstealth (Sep 19, 2013)

Looks like ps4 recording through HDMI is confirmed by Sony. sweeet

It just won't be available at launch. no biggee doe


----------



## Alicia (Sep 19, 2013)

Sauron said:


> Do you guys think if PS3 would be worth buying, if I would find it for cheap somewhere?



*enough of a reason to grab a PS3:*


----------



## The World (Sep 20, 2013)




----------



## Canute87 (Sep 20, 2013)

Would their OS still be 3.5?


----------



## dream (Sep 20, 2013)

Why is this even news?  Everyone and their mother should have known this shortly after the PS4 reveal.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 20, 2013)

Well yeah, that's why everyone was freaking out about it. Because before that, the common rumors were that PS4 was going with 4gb of ram.

Infact, we knew that a fairly long time ago, atleast a year and a half ago.

This is just IGN being IGN


----------



## Reyes (Sep 21, 2013)

Capcom revealed that Deep Down is a free to play game and that a beta will come to the PS4 near the arrival of the PS4 in Japan.


----------



## Veggie (Sep 21, 2013)

Well damn I would rather if it was a 60 dollar game so I don't have to worry about missing any content, unless capcom was dumb enough to put on some more on disc DLC of course 

I'm really excited for deep down but I don't like F2Ps


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 21, 2013)

Deep Down, we all knew it was going to be a piece of shit.


Spears, duhuhu,weird camura anglers, sllooowww combat...


----------



## Nep Nep (Sep 21, 2013)

Zidane said:


> Capcom revealed that Deep Down is a free to play game and that a beta will come to the PS4 near the arrival of the PS4 in Japan.



A F2P PS4 exclusive? Seems a waste not to make a PC version. That's where the F2P market works...


----------



## The World (Sep 21, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Deep Down, we all knew it was going to be a piece of shit.
> 
> 
> Spears, duhuhu,weird camura anglers, sllooowww combat...



What?


----------



## Gino (Sep 21, 2013)

Online only,f2p,Yep nothing can go wrong in capcom 
I trust.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 21, 2013)

Kyokkai said:


> A F2P PS4 exclusive? Seems a waste not to make a PC version. That's where the F2P market works...



it can work anywhere as long as there are no barriers. 99% of F2P games on PS4 are not behind the paywall, so really, its basically the same thing.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Sep 21, 2013)

So Deep Down has become a medieval fantasy version of Warframe by the sounds of things


----------



## Zaru (Sep 21, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> it can work anywhere as long as there are no barriers.



The barrier is owning a PS4 or in the same light a PC that could run such a game. For games with lower requirements like LoL, F2P provides a huge potential install base on PC, but something as graphics-intensive AND niche as Deep Down wouldn't move masses there. On the PS4 where there aren't a lot of games in the beginning, a lot of PS4 owners will probably at least try it.


----------



## Nep Nep (Sep 21, 2013)

Zaru said:


> The barrier is owning a PS4 or in the same light a PC that could run such a game. For games with lower requirements like LoL, F2P provides a huge potential install base on PC, but something as graphics-intensive AND niche as Deep Down wouldn't move masses there. On the PS4 where there aren't a lot of games in the beginning, a lot of PS4 owners will probably at least try it.



Ah yes.. I'm almost embarrassed to have missed that side of the situation.  

To be honest I'm a little turned off now that it's online only. I don't feel comfortable playing an MMORPG type game with a controller, can you imagine how disastrous the interface is going to be? Either that or they'll simplify everything to fit the few available buttons :l 

Very disappointing.


----------



## The World (Sep 21, 2013)

Might as well say that about Elder Scrolls Online 

Final Fantasy 11/14 made it work

It's not an MMORPG anyway


----------



## Enclave (Sep 21, 2013)

The World said:


> Might as well say that about Elder Scrolls Online
> 
> Final Fantasy 11/14 made it work
> 
> It's not an MMORPG anyway



FFXIV does indeed play very well with a controller.  I still prefer keyboard and mouse but controller is actually a viable option.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 21, 2013)

Hey guys, what happened to the hype about Unreal Engine 4? I've heard far less buzz about it after E3 was over. :/


----------



## dream (Sep 21, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> Hey guys, what happened to the hype about Unreal Engine 4? I've heard far less buzz about it after E3 was over. :/



A lack of new details/videos doesn't do much to keep buzz going.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 21, 2013)

Well yeah, but considering that we're getting the rest of the Next Gen consoles released this fall, i'd have expected them to at least say SOMETHING more about their Engine instead of being this silent about it.


----------



## Canute87 (Sep 21, 2013)

There are currently go games running the engine?


----------



## dream (Sep 21, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> There are currently go games running the engine?



UE4?  I don't believe so.


----------



## αshɘs (Sep 21, 2013)

I believe Daylight is going to be the first UE4 game and it's releasing next year

also, major publisher's will go with proprietary engines for next gen and Unity seems to be doing stronger and stronger


----------



## deathgod (Sep 21, 2013)

Deep down f2p? Nooooooooo!!!!!!! Here's hoping it doesn't follow the business model of games like Candy Crush, and instead is more like PvZ2 where you can play all you want and purchases are optional and not necessary for progress (at least from what I've read).


----------



## Enclave (Sep 21, 2013)

deathgod said:


> Deep down f2p? Nooooooooo!!!!!!! Here's hoping it doesn't follow the business model of games like Candy Crush, and instead is more like PvZ2 where you can play all you want and purchases are optional and not necessary for progress (at least from what I've read).



This is Capcom we're talking about.  The same company that has very recently said that due to poor financials that they'd be doing even MORE DLC than before.


----------



## Crowned Clown (Sep 22, 2013)

I am interested in the Assassin's Creed Future vibe that Deep Down is giving off so we will see. Curious how they will monetize this.

It is interesting seeing Sony really dive into F2P. They must have some analysis that the industry outside of PCs is moving towards that mindset.

What games are y'all getting at launch. I am getting BF4 and Watch Dogs. Will probably mess with Blacklight and Planetside 2 as well because of F2P


----------



## Canute87 (Sep 23, 2013)

αshɘs said:


> I believe Daylight is going to be the first UE4 game and it's releasing next year
> 
> also, major publisher's will go with proprietary engines for next gen and Unity seems to be doing stronger and stronger



Yeah a lot of developers seem to be working with their own engines and most will be doing cross gen titles so even if the unreal engine is used i'm guessing most will just stick with version 3 until some years till the PS4 momentum shoots of and there are enough consoles to generate some kind of profit.


----------



## αshɘs (Sep 24, 2013)

It's interesting that the day Valve start their planning to expand Steam onto other devices Sony says they want to to do the same with thing with Gaikai


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 24, 2013)

i wonder if they can coexist


----------



## Overwatch (Sep 24, 2013)

Can you stream games you already own on the PS3 or do you have to buy them all over again?


----------



## The World (Sep 24, 2013)

Overwatch said:


> Can you stream games you already own on the PS3 or do you have to buy them all over again?



This too I'm wondering


----------



## Zaru (Sep 24, 2013)

Overwatch said:


> Can you stream games you already own on the PS3 or do you have to buy them all over again?



They should at the very least do this for games that are tied to your PSN account, after all there's no doubt about you owning it already


----------



## αshɘs (Sep 24, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> i wonder if they can coexist



I don't see why not  I assume Sony only need to make a Gaikai app for Linux? And it's safe to say you can install anything on SteamOS even if it's not on Steam itself. Now is Steam going to be on PS4 in any shape or form... I know Origin and Uplay will.


----------



## deathgod (Sep 24, 2013)

Overwatch said:


> Can you stream games you already own on the PS3 or do you have to buy them all over again?



I'd be (pleasantly) surprised if they didn't make you buy them again. What would be nice is if you could put a ps3 game in the ps4 and then be able to stream that game from the gakai servers. 

What will probably happen is that it'll be a subscription service (maybe tied into(PS+) where you will be limited to streaming the games they have on the server.


----------



## teddy (Sep 24, 2013)

Vegetto Leonhart said:


> Well damn I would rather if it was a 60 dollar game so I don't have to worry about missing any content, unless capcom was dumb enough to put on some more *on disc DLC* of course
> 
> I'm really excited for deep down but I don't like F2Ps



The answer to everything


----------



## bigduo209 (Sep 24, 2013)

Dat Remote Play!


----------



## Reyes (Sep 24, 2013)

> To help you save on the first six expansion packs, we’re introducing the Killzone Shadow Fall Season Pass. For just $19.99, you will receive access to the following packs as they become available:
> 
> Online co-op expansion pack
> Focusing on team play and intense combat, the online co-op expansion pack adds a new co-operative game mode in which you and up to three online friends must survive against impossible odds. Fight waves upon waves of enemies in four new arena maps, featuring a unique leveling system and new unlocks.
> ...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 27, 2013)

*PlayStation 4 Bundle Contains Killzone, Camera, Second Controller*



> Sony has confirmed a PlayStation 4 bundle first leaked on Amazon France last month will be released in Europe.
> 
> The company's UK boss Fergal Gara told Eurogamer that the bundle, which contains a copy of Killzone: Shadow Fall, two DualShock 4 controllers and the PlayStation Camera along with the console, will cost ?499; the same price as Microsoft's Xbox One. A UK price has yet to be confirmed, though Gara asserted the bundle would be within ?10 of the Xbox Ones's UK price.
> 
> ...





I hope this deal comes to the U.S. in the sense that Amazon and other retailers will contact those who pre-ordered already (in order of when they pre-ordered) and ask them if they want to upgrade.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 28, 2013)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BpRSl8i_0fk[/youtube]

Looks really good even for off cam shots


----------



## Havoc (Sep 28, 2013)

Should I preorder this?

Let me know what to do.

TELL ME!


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 28, 2013)

if you have enough money to spend, like fps and are buying a ps4, i dont see why not


----------



## Havoc (Sep 28, 2013)

Will there be any games aside from the first couple months?


----------



## Gino (Sep 28, 2013)

That bandaras meme is the most creative one yet.


----------



## Overwatch (Sep 28, 2013)

Killzone has always seemed pretty meh to me, but Shadow Fall actually looks pretty cool. I like the fact that you're on your own this time.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 28, 2013)

There are people helping you out, but i dunno if they go on missions with you.


----------



## The Weeknd (Sep 28, 2013)

So many Youtubers are misinformed over these consoles.


----------



## dream (Sep 28, 2013)

TittyNipple said:


> So many Youtubers are misinformed over these consoles.



What are they saying now?  In any case, that isn't too surprising.  Youtube is overrun by idiots.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 28, 2013)

Saw the console in action today at a Con, the controller doesn't feel too different from the PS3 one which means I have no strong opinions one way or another

Knack looked pretty lackluster, like hardly even "next gen" for some reason except maybe the particle effects

On one stall, AC4 crashed hard and we could get out of the demo version with some weird controller combination to get the XMB and kill the game  Nice water though


----------



## Furious George (Sep 28, 2013)

Eh, Killzone has always been a series I was involved in with no real passion... I get them because they are not offensive to the senses and they are "there". 

I'll continue the trend with Shadow Fall. 

It was smart of them to make it a launch title not only because lots of FPS fans will buy the PS3 but because it forces all new PS4 owners into the series (its either this or Knack. ) and locks them into an online community that they won't be able to shake themselves out of. They'll have no choice but to buy all the expansion packs and sequels and spin-offs.


----------



## The Weeknd (Sep 28, 2013)

Dream said:


> What are they saying now?  In any case, that isn't too surprising.  Youtube is overrun by idiots.



WoodysGamerTag says the PS4 is unable to record.
WingsofRedemption says PS+ is 15$ a month.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 28, 2013)

both of those guys are MS slanted unfortunately  if you look at their past viewing histories


----------



## Nordstrom (Sep 28, 2013)

Microsoft better step up their game by offering a bundle too, otherwise, I might just turn the ship hard to port and go for the PS4 first, then get the XOne when more exclusives/specials appear.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Sep 28, 2013)

Sleipnyr said:


> Microsoft better step up their game by offering a bundle too, otherwise, I might just turn the ship hard to port and go for the PS4 first, then get the XOne when more exclusives/specials appear.



They have one for CoD: Dogs. 

There's also the assumption some of the XOne exclusives (Titanfall, etc) may be timed exclusives at best.


----------



## little nin (Sep 29, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZNhhNSAy-zo[/YOUTUBE] 

We got our hands on it this weekend, first thoughts really covering the controller.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 29, 2013)

*Sony's PS4 tops Xbox One as gamers' holiday choice: Reuters/Ipsos poll*




> By Malathi Nayak
> 
> SAN FRANCISCO (Reuters) - More U.S. shoppers prefer Sony Corp's upcoming PlayStation 4 than Microsoft Corp's Xbox One, according to a Reuters/Ipsos poll, as the industry's two leading videogame console makers prepare to do battle this holiday season.
> 
> ...




http://news.yahoo.com/sonys-ps4-tops-xbox-one-gamers-holiday-choice-130559763--finance.html


burn Xbox One ,burn.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 29, 2013)

Sounds good


----------



## The Weeknd (Sep 29, 2013)

Good, good


----------



## Reyes (Sep 29, 2013)

Just as it should be


----------



## Kagekatsu (Sep 29, 2013)

Do you think at this point, the XOne bashing is beating a dead horse?

.....

Nah, I didn't think so either.


----------



## Reyes (Sep 29, 2013)

It always funny to bash Xbone


----------



## A. Waltz (Sep 29, 2013)

I have a few questions about this baby:

It's not backwards compatible I believe. But can it still play DVDs and blu-ray?

K that's pretty much my only concern atm xD 


Also..can the ps3 play and save ps1 games? (I have a ps3 and I always heard it could but then I lost my ps1 games haha)


----------



## God Movement (Sep 29, 2013)

Zaru said:


> Saw the console in action today at a Con,* the controller doesn't feel too different from the PS3 one* which means I have no strong opinions one way or another



i'm going to assume it's your hands and not the controller


----------



## Reyes (Sep 29, 2013)

AznKuchikiChick said:


> I have a few questions about this baby:
> 
> It's not backwards compatible I believe. But can it still play DVDs and blu-ray?
> 
> ...



Yes it can play Blu-ray's and possible dvd's.

Yes PS3 can play and save ps1 games.


----------



## Darth (Sep 29, 2013)

I'm still a little bummed that I can't play ps3 games on the ps4.


----------



## Reyes (Sep 29, 2013)

Well not at first at least, Gaikai will allow people to play PS3 games on PS4 when it comes out.


----------



## Fate115 (Sep 29, 2013)

I'm sure this has been asked already but how many of you guys plan on getting the ps4 right away at launch? For me I actually plan on waiting at least 2yrs before I get mine. Mainly due to shortage on cash/needing to save and wanting the developers to work out the kinks plus a possible better bundle pack who knows not to mention more selection of games.


----------



## Veggie (Sep 29, 2013)

I originally plan to get it when Infamous Second Son releases but if there is a shortage then I can easily wait. I have a PC around the same specs(Radeon HD 7850) so I'll be fine with multiplat games. Maybe if naughty dog announces a must have game I would buy for that game. Uncharted 4 maybe? 

I like Killzone but is not exactly a seller for me, if I didn't have a PC I would really buy at launch with BF4 though.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 29, 2013)

Definitely going to wait. I got my 360 in 2009 and my PS3 like a week ago, I'm in no rush for a new console


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 29, 2013)

I'll get a PS4 when KH3 has a solid release date. I was originally planning on getting one in the Spring next year, but between the WiiU, 3DS, PS3, Vita, and me getting a Galaxy Note 3 next week, I really don't see the need to buy a PS4 until early 2015.

KH3 won't be out until 2015 (if we're lucky), I don't care about MGS5 yet because I'm still catching up on the series via the Legacy Collection on PS3, Deep Down sounds like it's gone to shit, I don't care about inFamous, my hype for FF15 died years ago, I could keep going.


----------



## Nightwish (Sep 29, 2013)

I plan on getting the PS4 at launch or a few days after. I got the PS1, PS2, and PS3 all on launch or a few days after it. This won't be any different.


----------



## Reyes (Sep 30, 2013)

Got my completely pre-order and plan on getting it first day 

To excited for it to wait.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 30, 2013)

I paid off my pre order a while back, just a matter of picking it up on launch day


----------



## dream (Sep 30, 2013)

I'll get a PS4 when a Zelda game comes out on it.


----------



## Reyes (Sep 30, 2013)

Get Battlefield 4 with the PS4 Inuhanyou, so I can own your ass online


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 30, 2013)

im getting shadowfall, drive club, resogun as well as watch dogs and BF4 on launch dey 

that'll hold me off until infamous i suppose


----------



## Reyes (Sep 30, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> im getting *shadowfall*, drive club, resogun as well as watch dogs and *BF4* on launch dey
> 
> that'll hold me off until infamous i suppose



Good


----------



## Canute87 (Sep 30, 2013)

Dream said:


> I'll get a PS4 when a Zelda game comes out on it.



So in about the next 10 years?


----------



## Gino (Sep 30, 2013)

I'm not getting a ps4 no time soon it has no games I'm interested in.


----------



## Capule (Sep 30, 2013)

getting my ps4 on launch day with Killzone. :33


----------



## Alicia (Sep 30, 2013)

I'm getting the slim hardware redesign. It should have very decent games by then.


----------



## Freechoice (Sep 30, 2013)

Sold my car today.

Pre-ordered a Ps4.

Step in the right direction I think.

The rest of the money is going towards pimping out my VH Valiant Charger. 

It costs $550 dollars here. Our dollar is 0.93 of a US dollar.

What the fuck.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 30, 2013)

Pre-ordered the PS4 the same day it was made available for pre-order. Pre-ordered the camera as well. Still haven't decided on any game yet. 

Besides, I have my 3DS games (Fire Emblem, SMT: IV and soon Pokemon X & Y) to keep me occupied in the mean time.


----------



## Freechoice (Sep 30, 2013)

I'm debating at to whether I should buy a 3DS only for Pokemon X and Y. No other DS games remotely interest me.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Sep 30, 2013)

Pre ordered first day at a gamestop.  I have Killzone and Watch Dogs pre ordered.


----------



## Veggie (Sep 30, 2013)

Zidane said:


> Well not at first at least, Gaikai will allow people to play PS3 games on PS4 when it comes out.



I bought The Last of Us digitally, will I he able to carry over my game to PS4 via Gaikai?


----------



## Furious George (Sep 30, 2013)

Not gonna pick up a PS4 until late next year, most likely. 

1). Cuz' the monies. I have a PS3, a 3DS, Wii U and will likely get a Vita. I can take a breath now. 

2). I want to avoid the no-doubt faulty first batch of the PS4s because I don't want any bricks in my life apart from the ones that make up my house.


----------



## Reyes (Sep 30, 2013)

Guerrilla Games are working on a new IP



> *“I can be true about it, yes. That’s definitely what’s happening right now. I can’t tell you what we’re thinking of but yes. As a studio we do want to branch out, and we have started work on a new IP, something completely different to Killzone. I don’t want to say anything about it right now, but as a studio we do want to keep it fresh.”*


----------



## Zaru (Sep 30, 2013)

Furious George said:


> 2). I want to avoid the no-doubt faulty first batch of the PS4s because I don't want any bricks in my life apart from the ones that make up my house.



Sad truth, later hardware revisions are simply better when it comes to noise, heat and failure rate (usually at least), so buying early is really a risky endeavour

Not to mention the gigantic harddrive difference between first PS3 versions and the current 500 GB Slim


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 30, 2013)

Dream said:


> I'll get a PS4 when a Zelda game comes out on it.



So never?


----------



## Yagura (Sep 30, 2013)

I'll get a PS4 when FF15 is out and doesn't suck.



Canute87 said:


> So in about the next 10 years?



This is neg worthy.


----------



## dream (Sep 30, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> So in about the next 10 years?



Yes.


----------



## Capule (Sep 30, 2013)

Zidane said:


> Guerrilla Games are working on a new IP



I just hope is good. I been a fan of Killzone since the very first one on the ps2.


----------



## Fate115 (Sep 30, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> *I'll get a PS4 when KH3 has a solid release date.* I was originally planning on getting one in the Spring next year, but between the WiiU, 3DS, PS3, Vita, and me getting a Galaxy Note 3 next week, I really don't see the need to buy a PS4 until early 2015.
> 
> KH3 won't be out until 2015 (if we're lucky), I don't care about MGS5 yet because I'm still catching up on the series via the Legacy Collection on PS3, Deep Down sounds like it's gone to shit, I don't care about inFamous, my hype for FF15 *died* years ago, I could keep going.



Same here good sir. I'm also planning on waiting for KH3 and the ever so popular and yet rage inducing (if only for the long ass wait) FFXV. So dude don't let that little bit of hope (if any left) completely die out for the game I'm sure it'll be worth it. 



What said:


> I'm debating at to whether I should buy a 3DS only for Pokemon X and Y. No other DS games remotely interest me.



Dude. Do it! If I had the money I'd so get myself Pokemon Y and a 3DS immediately if only for that game as well as smt. That damn commercial constantly taunts me daily .


----------



## steveht93 (Sep 30, 2013)

Kira Yamato said:


> Pre-ordered the PS4 the same day it was made available for pre-order. Pre-ordered the camera as well. Still haven't decided on any game yet.
> 
> Besides, I have my 3DS games (Fire Emblem, SMT: IV and soon Pokemon X & Y) to keep me occupied in the mean time.



I never thought Kira would order a playstation console on day one? Why is the ps4 any deferent? 

I'm very hyped about ps4 but this is my first year in college and I'm under some pressure so I will wait for a while. I got dota 2 to keep me occupied when I'm bored.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 30, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> I never thought Kira would order a playstation console on day one? Why is the ps4 any deferent?
> 
> I'm very hyped about ps4 but this is my first year in college and I'm under some pressure so I will wait for a while. I got dota 2 to keep me occupied when I'm bored.



Why not? I pre-ordered 360, Wii, WiiU and Gamecube all on their respective launch dates. 

I actually bought my PS3 used a couple months after it launched (fat, backwards compatible PS3). Wait, you're right, actually this will be the first Play-station system I buy new...and on Day 1 to boot!!  

PS1, PS2, PS3-Bought used/second hand
XBox- purchased used
N64-bought brand new, 1 year after it launched.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 30, 2013)

For red light of death and YLOD issues for both Xbox one and PS4, i doubt they are going to be issues to any degree. These systems are much more efficient and significantly less powerhungry than launch systems last time since they are going for lower powered parts put into APU's. In fact they are both comparable to the current slim versions of each console in terms of power draw. 

The PS4 has the same PSU as my PS3 slim that has served me well for several years. Your also not going to have disk drive issues either because the HDD in both systems is the thing that is going to be playing the games, not the disk drive.


----------



## Velocity (Sep 30, 2013)

I'm not getting a PS4 until inFamous is out, plus I need to get a 2TB HDD if games like Killzone are 50GB in size. Not even being able to hold ten games would really suck, y'know?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 30, 2013)

i wonder if they even though about that


----------



## lacey (Sep 30, 2013)

Furious George said:


> Not gonna pick up a PS4 until late next year, most likely.
> 
> 1). Cuz' the monies. I have a PS3, a 3DS, Wii U and will likely get a Vita. I can take a breath now.
> 
> 2). I want to avoid the no-doubt faulty first batch of the PS4s because I don't want any bricks in my life apart from the ones that make up my house.



Same here. I'd love to get a PS4 as soon as possible, but I'd rather wait for them to create new models that iron out the issues of the very first ones. 

That, and I have a PS3, and just got my hands on a 3DS. I want a Wii U as well, but I'll probably end up getting the PS4 first, so it'll be a while before I get anything new honestly.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Sep 30, 2013)

i want to buy a vita but i don't know if i should way for christmas deals


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 30, 2013)

im not gonna buy a vita till vita tv comes around


----------



## Reyes (Oct 1, 2013)

But then you can't play Gravity Rush


----------



## bigduo209 (Oct 3, 2013)

*This Is Why PS4 Controllers Have Symmetrical Analogs*



> Recent PlayStation 4 developments from the 2013 Tokyo Game Show seem to reinforcing Sony’s belief that regardless of the competition, they still have the strongest controller on, or coming to the market. The DualShock 4 is as integral to Sony’s marketing of their next generation tech as the console itself, and despite rumblings that the Xbox style of controller – with offset analog sticks – is the more favorable style among gamers and eSports enthusiasts, Sony believes the contrary, and are sticking with the traditional symmetric layout for their next-gen platform.
> 
> Hardware developers at Sony submit that after months of testing, they claim that parallel analog sticks are the recipe for success. In an interview with IGN at TGS, Mark Cerny of the Sony design team said “We made and tested a ridiculously broad style of controllers.” He continued , “and we would actually have people play games with them.” The final PS4 controller design which at its core is similar to the PS3′s was actually not set in stone until the final stages of development.
> 
> ...


----------



## dream (Oct 3, 2013)

Get out, Sony.  Offset analog sticks are better.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 3, 2013)

The deadzones for DS3 are the real issue, and i think those were improved for PS4. So for me it doesn't really matter. The Xbox controller is fine, but its not really that different. I'll take the sticks over a terrible D pad for fighters


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 3, 2013)

**We sent out prototypes to major FPS creators*

*Changed a console controller accordingly**

Fucking hilarious.


----------



## Furious George (Oct 3, 2013)

^Eh, whatever keeps you paid right?


----------



## Reyes (Oct 3, 2013)

Last Guardian Info:


> When asked if the game was still being developed in the building where the interview was taking place he confirmed:
> 
> * Yeah, in this building!*
> 
> ...


----------



## bigduo209 (Oct 3, 2013)

[youtube]q3JCvHML8FI[/youtube]


----------



## Ben Tennyson (Oct 3, 2013)

bigduo209 said:


> [youtube]q3JCvHML8FI[/youtube]



that game look terrible to me.


----------



## bigduo209 (Oct 3, 2013)

*Sony: We Won’t Publish Any Retail Cross Generation Titles for PS4 & PS3*



> While Sony is going to be publishing Cross Generation digital titles (_Hohokum_for example is on PS4 and PS3, as well as PS Vita), it appears as though they won’t be doing the same for retail titles, with Fergal Gara telling Edge:
> *Well, we as a first party publisher  aren’t bringing out any games for both platforms – all of the games  we’re bringing out are either for PlayStation Vita, PlayStation 3 or  PlayStation 4.*​So, despite future Sony published retail games staying to one console, third-party publishers are definitely going to be do it (_FIFA 14 _is a PSP/PS2/PS3/PS Vita/PS4 title), with Gara continuing:
> * So we want people to buy PS4 and actually demand for  PS4 is not really a concern at the moment. It’s managing the continued  performance of PS3 and keeping the messages clear and distinct so that  there’s no confusion. PS3 has got a much bigger catalogue of games, much  more appealingly priced, still fantastically capable, still does  Blu-Ray and all of those things. PS4 clearly offers a lot more  longevity, brand new experiences that push boundaries, a smaller  catalogue of games at first, but it’s more future proof. The ‘which  PlayStation is for me?’ question is an important one that we need to  articulate clearly.
> We expect that some markets come in harder and faster [with PS4]  and the UK is one of those, so it means we’ll exit a little more  quickly, but PS3 is certainly going to be around for several years to  come.​ *Looking ahead to the PS4, Gara is hoping they get better at releasing  more digital content in physical disc-based form, with him bringing up _Journey _as an example.
> Also, at least in the UK, you can expect the second PS4 shipment to be “within days” of launch on November 29th.








Ben Tennyson said:


> that game look terrible to me.


Either you viewed the video with careful observation and decided it wasn't your kind of game, or you have an incredibly short attention span that brought you to a rather limited conclusion,


----------



## Daxter (Oct 3, 2013)

Bleh, I don't care for FPS and it's kind of balls that everyone bends over backward to cater to FPS and its players so much, but regardless I love the symmetrical analog sticks on my PS3 controller. I wouldn't have it any other way, really.


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 4, 2013)

I didn't realize how much I hated the PS controller until I played with the other console controller. Might just wait to buy until an offset analog controller is made for the PS4/


----------



## Gino (Oct 4, 2013)

PS4 fps machine will equal no buy.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 4, 2013)

*Report: PS4 to outsell Xbox One this holiday*



> International Data Corporation says PlayStation 4's lower price point will help platform edge out Xbox One; console sales expected to grow in 2013 for the first time in four years.
> 
> The PlayStation 4 will outsell the Xbox One at release this holiday due to a "variety of factors" but most directly its price point, according to a new report from the International Data Corporation (IDC) released this week.
> 
> ...


----------



## dream (Oct 4, 2013)

I really hope that the PS4 trashes the Xbox One when it comes to sales.


----------



## Overwatch (Oct 4, 2013)

Dream said:


> I really hope that the PS4 trashes the Xbox One when it comes to sales.



Well, it's a hundred bucks cheaper and will be available in more countries, so it should have a pretty good head start.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 4, 2013)

Given the massive budgets of current titles, I reckon both consoles will be plagued with a lack of big "actual" next-gen titles in the first two years. The potential customer base is too small for AAA titles the likes of which we've seen 4+ years after the last gen came out


----------



## Daxter (Oct 4, 2013)

Dream said:


> I really hope that the PS4 trashes the Xbox One when it comes to sales.



Me too, and I think this gen is promising. Best console for real gamers who want good titles and good performance, by a company that hasn't royally screwed the fans just yet.  There's no reason it shouldn't do well.

The only thing that ever put me off was compulsory ps+ for online gaming, but even still I'm grabbing this bitch up.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Oct 4, 2013)

symmetric design > asymmetric design


----------



## bigduo209 (Oct 7, 2013)

*PlayStation 4 Trophy Unlocked And Trophies Screen Revealed (Offline
Mode*


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 8, 2013)

the ps4 will be mine...+_+


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 8, 2013)

bigduo209 said:


> *PlayStation 4 Trophy Unlocked And Trophies Screen Revealed (Offline
> Mode*



Just a screen shot? I was hoping for a bit more content


----------



## steveht93 (Oct 8, 2013)

This thing sold out in both France and Germany. I guess I have no hope if getting one on launch.


----------



## Reyes (Oct 8, 2013)

:33


----------



## dream (Oct 8, 2013)

Been a while since I've heard about the game, should be interesting to see what Gameinformer reveals.


----------



## Reyes (Oct 8, 2013)

> In concept since 2005
> 
> Trailer graphics are what you can expect it to look like in-game
> 
> ...



More Info :33


----------



## bigduo209 (Oct 8, 2013)

Kira Yamato said:


> Just a screen shot? I was hoping for a bit more content



[YOUTUBE]PTNAds1BPoI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## dream (Oct 8, 2013)

> Everything in the world is rendered with soft body physics
> Metal beams react for example to magnetic forces, bending and shifting in real time
> Incredible attention to detail: Lens flare catches light as you rotate the camera, oil lamps flash independently in an underground scene, light bouncing off every object provides uncanny realism, insane attention to material detail like wood, leather and cloth.
> 
> Clouds and particles of dust float around lamp flames, subtely settling down on the camera lense



The impressive visuals lover in me is greatly pleased by this.  Can't wait to see more trailers.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 8, 2013)

GREATNESS AWAITS!


----------



## bigduo209 (Oct 8, 2013)

Posting here since the PS thread is dead.

[youtube]UxgQ4l3xEMg[/youtube]


----------



## lacey (Oct 8, 2013)

bigduo209 said:


> Posting here since the PS thread is dead.
> 
> [youtube]UxgQ4l3xEMg[/youtube]



_This_ is what _I'm_ psyched for. Can't fucking wait.


----------



## Reyes (Oct 8, 2013)

We need a Ratchet and Clank Game on the PS4.


----------



## lacey (Oct 8, 2013)

Chances of one are fairly high. Into the Nexus is closing up the Future saga, and it wouldn't surprise me if it paves the way for the PS4 generation. 

Plus, they have the movie coming out in 2015, so I doubt they're done with the series.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 8, 2013)

I hope no more Ratchet and Clank. They are long due to just end. THey are simply meh now.


----------



## Reyes (Oct 8, 2013)




----------



## dream (Oct 8, 2013)

Given how high pre-orders have been something like this was bound to happen sooner or later.


----------



## Gabe (Oct 9, 2013)

I had preordered the ps4 on amazon but for some reason they canceled it. Sucks big time send them an email and no answer yet. Hope this BS gets fixed.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 9, 2013)

Sucks that pre-orders are being pushed back or sin some cases being cancelled altogether. Amazon better not mess with me, since I pre-ordered the system a couple of hours after it first became available.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Oct 9, 2013)

can't wait to see the order


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Oct 9, 2013)

> *THe ORder Info*
> In concept since 2005
> Trailer graphics are what you can expect it to look like in-game
> Everything in the world is rendered with soft body physics
> ...



I can't waitttttttttttttttttt


----------



## Vault (Oct 9, 2013)

Guys 

Killzone bundle or Watchdogs bundle?


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Oct 9, 2013)

Watch Dogs Bundle personally.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 9, 2013)

Vault said:


> Guys
> 
> Killzone bundle or Watchdogs bundle?



Those are completely different games. Killzone is your choice if you wanna start off the next gen with some good ol' shootan multiplayer matches for tens of hours.

Watchdogs is basically Ubisoft's attempt at a new Assassin's Creed-esque open world franchise, I bet.


----------



## Vault (Oct 9, 2013)

I decided on watch dogs. I can always get Killzone later I suppose.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 9, 2013)

Vault said:


> Guys
> 
> Killzone bundle or Watchdogs bundle?



Yes I just got an email giving me the choice of different bundles from Amazon.  So I have the same choice of the two

My Options:

Bundle 1: Killzone Bundle (Sony PlayStation 4 + Killzone Shadow Fall + 1 x Sony PlayStation DualShock 4) - ?389.00

Bundle2: Watch Dogs Bundle (Sony PlayStation 4 + Watch Dogs + 1 x Sony PlayStation DualShock 4) - ?389 .00

Bundle 3: Action Pack (Sony PlayStation 4 + Killzone Shadow Fall + Battlefield 4 + 1 x Sony PlayStation DualShock 4) - ?429.00

Bundle 4: Adrenalin Pack (Sony PlayStation 4 + Killzone Shadow Fall + Need For Speed: Rivals + 1 x Sony PlayStation DualShock 4) - ?429.00

Bundle 5: Gamer Pack (Sony PlayStation 4 + Killzone Shadow Fall + 2 x Sony PlayStation DualShock 4 +PS4 camera) - ?449.00

Bundle 6: FIFA Mega Pack (Sony PlayStation 4 + Killzone Shadow Fall + 2 x Sony PlayStation DualShock 4 + PS4 camera + FIFA 14) - ?489.00

No thanks, I'd like to keep my current pre-order for the solus Sony PlayStation 4 - ?349.00

Thinking I'll go with Watchdogs since I am not a heavy FPS fan especially console ones.


----------



## Reyes (Oct 9, 2013)

I wish the US would get that European Killzone bundle


----------



## dream (Oct 9, 2013)

The Order 1886 screenshots:

[sp]








[/sp]


----------



## Reyes (Oct 9, 2013)

It's so beautiful :33


----------



## Gino (Oct 9, 2013)

Meh..........


----------



## dream (Oct 9, 2013)

Gino said:


> Meh..........



Really?  The game by no means has the best visuals I've seen in a game but it still is impressive.


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 9, 2013)

crazymtf said:


> I hope no more Ratchet and Clank. They are long due to just end. THey are simply meh now.



YOU TAKE THAT BACK


----------



## lacey (Oct 9, 2013)

Dream said:


> The Order 1886 screenshots:
> 
> [sp]
> 
> ...



That's really pretty.


----------



## Gabe (Oct 9, 2013)

Kira Yamato said:


> Sucks that pre-orders are being pushed back or sin some cases being cancelled altogether. Amazon better not mess with me, since I pre-ordered the system a couple of hours after it first became available.



I did the same they said there was a glitch and my preorder was canceled and now they say nothing can be done. Sucks big time. I will have to wait for a while to get one it seems.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Oct 9, 2013)

The Order 1886 world seems interesting, i wonder if in the sequels we can go to different time periods and locations Assassin's Creed style.


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 9, 2013)

Is The Order 1886 a third person shooter?


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Oct 9, 2013)

Seems like it, apparently is also open world.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 9, 2013)

So the PS4 is being assembled at Foxconn by IT students who are forced to work there without any pay for uni credits

If your PS4 dies, you know why


----------



## dream (Oct 9, 2013)

the_notorious_Z.?. said:


> Seems like it, apparently is also open world.



I'm curious about the open world aspect especially with that setting.  Hopefully their will be fun and meaningful side-quests unlike the bland side-quests, with a few exceptions, in Skyrim. :33


----------



## Reyes (Oct 9, 2013)

Wait's it's a open world game? :sanji


----------



## dream (Oct 9, 2013)

Zidane said:


> Wait's it's a open world game? :sanji



I've heard differently before but ZE could have learned something new that contradicts previous statements.


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 9, 2013)

I wouldn't be surprised if it was in a sandbox.


----------



## sworder (Oct 9, 2013)

I read (mostly skimmed) the entire Gaf thread and there was no mention of open world. Seems unlikely as well

Some multiplayer would be nice tho


----------



## Kagekatsu (Oct 10, 2013)

There are a _lot_ of open world games coming out for the next generation.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Oct 10, 2013)

i don't thnk its open world, i expect it to be _"open linearity"_ kinda like the last of us, maybe bigger in scale


----------



## Sanger Zonvolt (Oct 10, 2013)

Dream said:


> The Order 1886 screenshots:
> 
> [sp]
> 
> ...



That brick wall.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Oct 10, 2013)

I was under the impression i had read somewhere it was open world, maybe it was some other game, in that case i apologize for giving you guys false hopes of a open world steam punk Victorian London.


----------



## Vault (Oct 10, 2013)

Galahad has such slick hair  

Demgraphics


----------



## dream (Oct 10, 2013)

Sanger Zonvolt said:


> That brick wall.



Dem next-gen graphics. 



the_notorious_Z.?. said:


> I was under the impression i had read somewhere it was open world, maybe it was some other game, in that case i apologize for giving you guys false hopes of a open world steam punk Victorian London.



It's understandable, with so much information about upcoming games being spread around a little mix-up is to be expected.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 10, 2013)

Dream said:


> Dem next-gen graphics.



Huh? That wall is flat from a non-front-angle. There are indie games with better walls.

Overall style of the game looks great though, let's hope the gameplay and game length aren't blunders


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 10, 2013)

those graphics looks amazing  they weren't kidding when they said all assets of the game including the character models were used for the trailer 

that trailer looked close to CG quality and the screenshots look the same


----------



## dream (Oct 10, 2013)

Zaru said:


> Huh? That wall is flat from a non-front-angle. There are indie games with better walls.



Huh, didn't notice that bit though I was speaking more about the overall visuals than just the wall.


----------



## steveht93 (Oct 10, 2013)

The order looks very good. Best looking ps4 title so far.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 10, 2013)

Zaru said:


> Huh? That wall is flat from a non-front-angle. There are indie games with better walls.
> 
> Overall style of the game looks great though, let's hope the gameplay and game length aren't blunders


Uhhhh what Indie game?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 10, 2013)

Any of you guys have a screen shot comparing current gen with next gen visuals? Plzzzzzzz?


----------



## Zaru (Oct 10, 2013)

crazymtf said:


> Uhhhh what Indie game?



Legend of Grimrock for one


----------



## 115 (Oct 10, 2013)

Until I see some actual gameplay from The Order, it's all smoke and mirrors to me. I have my eye on it but at the moment I more looking forward to The Division and Destiny. Next gen is only around a month away now, still can't decide what games I want first. 

I'm torn between Killzone, Watch_Dogs and Battlefield 4. Depends on what my friends are getting though as I'll be getting all three regardless at one time or another. Still haven't saved up enough for the console yet ffs.


----------



## Vault (Oct 10, 2013)

Got the Watch Dogs bundle but in hindsight i might have been foolish. Killzone is a solid enough launch title. Good thing i get that Drive Club for free doe and 2 indie titles. Definitely getting that Secret Poncho game


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 10, 2013)

I'd get Killzone over Watchdogs easy. Killzone seems like an underrated series and it's a legit next gen game. Watchdogs you can get anywhere. Tbh, I dont see the appeal to Watchdogs in general, just seems like another AAA open world game that prob won't be as fun as its premise suggests. The Division looked more interesting.

BF4 no chance...Battlefield is doodoo on console.


----------



## 115 (Oct 10, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> I'd get Killzone over Watchdogs easy. Killzone seems like an underrated series and it's a legit next gen game. Watchdogs you can get anywhere. Tbh, I dont see the appeal to Watchdogs in general, just seems like another AAA open world game that prob won't be as fun as its premise suggests. The Division looked more interesting.
> 
> BF4 no chance...Battlefield is doodoo on console.



Yeah that's what I was thinking. Killzone looks fantastic. Watch_Dogs I was looking forward to, until they revealed that the "multiplayer" would be a cat & mouse type thing rather than co-op free roaming, which sucks imo. 

As for Battlefield 4, I'll probably get it for console regardless, I enjoyed BC/BC2 and Battlefield 3 on console so it'll be a solid investment seeing as I'll likely enjoy it. Though the Battlefield 4 beta is meh, very bland.

Honestly I'd love to spend around ?400/500 on a decent PC but there isn't enough room for one and I wouldn't want a laptop for gaming, not to mention that all my friends (both irl and online) play on console. Shit it'd probably be easier to get a PC and a better investment but alas, the PS4 will do for me, at least for the time being.

I'll probably end up getting a better PC as well next year though, depending on if I find that I have the need for one or not.


----------



## dream (Oct 11, 2013)

Deep Down certainly is a visual treat.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 11, 2013)

I dunno. Im not really impressed with the graphics based on those screenshots. They all look like ps3 graphics to me. And thats coming from a sony fanboy.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 11, 2013)

Your referring to The order 1886? 

Uhh it may be because they are compressed screenshots. 

If we start getting to the point where people start saying CG quality models and environments look like PS3 graphics, i'll be worried that diminishing returns for people's eyesight is setting in pretty fast.

Then again, i know a lot of people who said Agni's Philosophy, Samaritan and Infiltrator all looked meh on super high end rigs that won't be mainstream for a while.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 11, 2013)

Because the environments just look like an upres standing still. With things in motion, unless the worlds feel like they're teeming with life, a lot of it will look similar to these people.

Thats why you got people going nuts over BF4, all they did was increase the scale.


----------



## Vault (Oct 11, 2013)

TerminaTHOR said:


> I dunno. Im not really impressed with the graphics based on those screenshots. They all look like ps3 graphics to me. And thats coming from a sony fanboy.



Are you kidding me? I shall await for you to provide a screenshot of a PS3 that looks like that.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 11, 2013)

TLOU? I mean the room looked similar too lol. Character model fidelity and lighting aside.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 11, 2013)

Dream said:


> Deep Down certainly is a visual treat.



Aside from overall improved image quality (resolution, AA, framerate, texture size), impressive particle effects are one of the big steps that are possible with the next gen. Some developers will come up with crazy applications of these possibilities.
Watch out for fire, fluids etc.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Oct 11, 2013)

Deep Down looks pretty neat, am more concerned about the words "Capcom and F2P" though.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 11, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> TLOU? I mean the room looked similar too lol. Character model fidelity and lighting aside.



And texture resolution...and actual rendering resolution...and polygon count, and particle effects  As well as soft body collision(check out the scan with the girl kneeling, her outfit is pooling on the floor instead of clipping through it)

With deep down as well, physics simulation. Check out that water monster comprised entirely out of physically correct liquid, that's some shit that would be impossible on the old consoles just from the way PS4 can use compute. Of course PS3 and 360 did manage to fake a lot of this stuff through clever tricks, but not everything.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 11, 2013)

All i wish for is just a comparison with the best PS3 games towards the most good-looking PS4 games coming out. I'm not saying the game looks unimpressive, but KH3's visuals gave me a more next gen impression imo.


----------



## Reyes (Oct 11, 2013)

Deep Down engine used to make Dragon Dogma 2...do it Capcom and you can have all my money :33


----------



## sworder (Oct 11, 2013)

That Deep Down gif shows PhysX level effects

We need more of those. I don't have a gaming PC but when I look the comparisons on youtube, they improve the atmosphere of the entire game significantly. Really hoping more developers add that sort of stuff to their games

Unfortunately Deep Down doesn't look that impressive gameplay-wise. Seems like just a way for Capcom to show off their amazing engine


----------



## Disaresta (Oct 11, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> I'm not saying the game looks unimpressive, but KH3's visuals gave me a more next gen impression imo.



For a series that has never been one to tote incredible graphics I feel like KH3 has had the best visuals for the next gen that I've seen so far. Which probably has to do with the Kingdom Shader.

Which to me sort of solidifies the point that art style > graphics. 

I mean just look at wind waker hd...


----------



## Crowned Clown (Oct 12, 2013)

They haven't shown anything that remotely looks that great for KH. We have a 5 second clip of gameplay and 5 seconds of CGI.

That FFXV gif looks better.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 12, 2013)

Zaru said:


> Legend of Grimrock for one



95% of that game is walls, the same walls haha. So meh, I'll take different looking places with walls that I'll barely look at than to games that have all walls and no real cool areas to explore (Grimrocks only real bad thing going for it0


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 12, 2013)

Crowned Clown said:


> They haven't shown anything that remotely looks that great for KH. We have a 5 second clip of gameplay and 5 seconds of CGI.
> 
> That FFXV gif looks better.



We don't have ANY gameplay for KH3. The only real time stuff was when sora was on the beach during the trailer. The twilight town stuff was CG. So yeah, there was virtually nothing shown to begin with


----------



## dream (Oct 13, 2013)

[youtube]G8UhrlEx8ho[/youtube]

Killzone: SF keeps on impressing me with how gorgeous it looks.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 13, 2013)

The joke is that early titles of a console, especially release date ones, tend to look nothing like those 3+ years into the generation. If you compare something like Kameo to Post-2010 360 titles, it's almost embarrassing. Even within the same series, you get jumps like in Uncharted from 1 to 2.


----------



## Freechoice (Oct 13, 2013)

Man... 

I was going to pre order one finally, but just found out it's sold out everywhere.

Next shipment sometime around February?


----------



## Jak N Blak (Oct 13, 2013)

I just realized that too. Oh shit. I wanted one for BF4!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Hopefully the stores in my country pre-ordered...they better had...


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 13, 2013)

i wouldent worry. Sony said that they were going to try and keep some held back for launch, to avoid the possibility that casual consumers don't go for xbox one in case there is a shortage of PS4's.

You'll hopefully find one as long as your quick on launch day.


----------



## Canute87 (Oct 13, 2013)

So i heard insominac died.  First is this true and second how?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 13, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> And texture resolution...and actual rendering resolution...and polygon count, and particle effects  As well as soft body collision(check out the scan with the girl kneeling, her outfit is pooling on the floor instead of clipping through it)
> 
> With deep down as well, physics simulation. Check out that water monster comprised entirely out of physically correct liquid, that's some shit that would be impossible on the old consoles just from the way PS4 can use compute. Of course PS3 and 360 did manage to fake a lot of this stuff through clever tricks, but not everything.



... _Wind Waker_ had particle effects(less I know) and soft body collision
You know. That lovely little gamecube game. 


Resogun looks ridiculous btw. Sensory Overload+ SHmup is not a good combo




Holy shit did I just see a PhysX comparison with deep down? Are you people serious?

Lol.Nividia needs to get rid of that crap. Way too much power required for what it does.

Did you see those system requirements on COD and AC4 using that shit? Ridiculous.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 13, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> We don't have ANY gameplay for KH3. *The only real time stuff was when sora was on the beach during the trailer.* The twilight town stuff was CG. So yeah, there was virtually nothing shown to begin with



Which looked more visually impressive than the current build of FFXV. 

(That's not to say XV doesn't look gorgeous, but from it's E3 presentation it was clearly still using assets built from the customized crystal tools engine with luminous lighting).


----------



## Reyes (Oct 14, 2013)

It's almost here


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 14, 2013)

Oh yes, the KH announcement.


----------



## Reyes (Oct 14, 2013)

Announcement is.....KH 3 for mobile device


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 14, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> Which looked more visually impressive than the current build of FFXV.
> 
> (That's not to say XV doesn't look gorgeous, but from it's E3 presentation it was clearly still using assets built from the customized crystal tools engine with luminous lighting).



pretty much.

Also, who's ready for that KH 2.5 announcement?  Will it be cross gen ps3 ps4? Or just PS3?  taking all bets


----------



## Reyes (Oct 14, 2013)

PS Vita version, please do it SE :33


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 14, 2013)

Your probably gonna be disappointed a tad


----------



## Reyes (Oct 14, 2013)

I know 

But a man can dream right


----------



## Furious George (Oct 14, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> So i heard insominac died.  First is this true and second how?



??? 

Haven't heard anything like that. 

As far as I know, Insomniac is now in a partnership with MS (most likely not permanent) and their first next-gen game _Sunset Overdrive_ is going to be an XOne exclusive. 

The latest Ratchet and Clank game is coming out in a few weeks, PS3 exclusive of course. 

.................... the closest thing I can think of relating to Insomniac and dying is that they took something of a heavy blow when _Fuse_ came out and bombed horribly.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 14, 2013)

Insomniac has never worked so many projects at once, they're really not dying at all. Although partnering with EA was one of the worst things they could have ever done, forcing them to make one of the most generic TPS, gritty shit and all when they started the project in their old fashioned, cartoonish comedy, way. And like George said, Ratchet and Clank is coming out.

If anything we'll be seeing more exclusive games at the beginning of the generation because of the rise of development costs and certain companies can't afford to gamble on giant hits (Hey again, Fuse). Capcom is already showing signs of dependency on outside publishers and exclusives now that we know they're not swimming in money anymore. Dead Rising for Xbone and Deep Down for No Games 4.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 14, 2013)

PS4 has far more games coming out than xbox one , how did this no games meme get so prevalent. AAA bullshit isn't all there is that counts


----------



## Gabe (Oct 14, 2013)

Dumb question but if I have a question if I order a ps4 from England will i be able to use it in the US. Are the connections similar?


----------



## bigduo209 (Oct 14, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> And texture resolution...and actual rendering resolution...and polygon count, and particle effects  As well as soft body collision(check out the scan with the girl kneeling, her outfit is pooling on the floor instead of clipping through it)
> 
> With deep down as well, physics simulation. Check out that water monster comprised entirely out of physically correct liquid, that's some shit that would be impossible on the old consoles just from the way PS4 can use compute. Of course PS3 and 360 did manage to fake a lot of this stuff through clever tricks, but not everything.





None of that really goes against the argument that visuals/graphics for gaming is reaching a point of diminishing returns. You said it yourself that a lot of those things can be faked on the PS3/360. It doesn't matter if those things are done completely done in realtime or not, it's mostly set-dressing at this point.

The real trick is taking a lot of those more advanced rendering/physics techniques and showing off more obvious uses outside of making aesthetic parts of a game look better. The technology advantages at this point are much more obvious to game developers and enthusiasts, but not that much different to the average person.

What it will come down to is demonstrating the actual gaming applications. Better AI that has be much more realistic in terms of mimicking good/bad human behavior for tactical reasons, along with how destructible and interactive objects/environments factor into gameplay decisions.

You can make trees/plant-life look and bend more realistically, or have brick walls with high-res textures, but if doesn't mean much of anything if you can't destroy that plant-life or chip/blow-apart those brick walls depending on the weapons you use.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 14, 2013)

You are correct sir. Which is why GPU compute on PS4 becomes so important. You can take a game, give it good graphics, and then use the rest of the graphics layer to pile on compute functions that will actually affect how the game world interacts with the player. 

Cerny correctly guessed that graphics are not going to do enough to sell the games of the future, your gonna have to bring out things that actually people can do and say "wow that's awesome".

Hence my comparisons to Deep Down and Order 1886. The things those games are doing are not simply visual window dressing, but things that have a tangle effect on the game world and how you play.

Even Dice's destruction engine doesn't operate on soft body physics. Their engine even for running on super high end PC's is just a more elaborate version of what Black was doing on PS2. Like you shoot something and its predefined to blow up in a certain way. Everything is very limited and you can't interact with things the game says no to.


----------



## sworder (Oct 14, 2013)

Gabe said:


> Dumb question but if I have a question if I order a ps4 from England will i be able to use it in the US. Are the connections similar?



PS3s need both - a power converter and an adapter plug. No info on PS4 yet if they require a converter, but if they do then make sure you find a decent one


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 14, 2013)




----------



## Zaru (Oct 14, 2013)

That first Deep Down gif seriously puts render movies from just a few years ago to shame


----------



## dream (Oct 14, 2013)

[sp=Current-gen][/sp]

[sp=PS4][/sp]


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 14, 2013)

Eeeeeh, not offense but I've seen better looking PS4 games than that tbh.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 14, 2013)

At least PS4 games should finally leave the era of upscaling/aliasing artifacts behind and actually provide consistant visual fidelity

I mean, with all the power of the PS4, going for true 1080p and slapping some low-cost AA on the rendered image shouldn't be too much to ask.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 14, 2013)

for being a multiplatform cross gen launch title, i cant say NBA2K14 is bad looking


----------



## Reyes (Oct 14, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s0d9d-cdxhk&feature=youtu.be[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Reyes (Oct 15, 2013)

> Today I will give a small introduction on the beings with special powers known as “Ravens”.
> 
> “Ravens” are “Watarigarasu” (Japanese word for Raven), and they appear in Norse mythology as a motif of two feathers governing over “thought” and “memory.”
> 
> ...



New Deep Down trailer coming soon


----------



## Reyes (Oct 15, 2013)




----------



## Reyes (Oct 15, 2013)




----------



## bigduo209 (Oct 15, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> You are correct sir. Which is why GPU compute on PS4 becomes so important. You can take a game, give it good graphics, and then use the rest of the graphics layer to pile on compute functions that will actually affect how the game world interacts with the player.
> 
> Cerny correctly guessed that graphics are not going to do enough to sell the games of the future, your gonna have to bring out things that actually people can do and say "wow that's awesome".
> 
> ...





I see Deep Down is trying, but I don't think what they've shown so far is quite there. The flames and the charred ground is cool, but how does that play into things from a gameplay standpoint?

We've the seen the tornado stuff affect the flames dragons spew out, but will it do something interesting like suck in the flames to make the attack stronger? Does it make the attack weaker because Dragons might be immune to it's own flames? Nothing so far clearly shows that.

The time freeze power might be the only real grey area for this. All the cool special effects going-on being frozen in that space might require the kind of processing power that maybe can't be done with current-gen consoles. But that's assuming there's no way to dial down the effects being rendered, or lower the texture resolution to replicate a similar method on older consoles.

But I fully understand that only the developers' knowledge and intent on how they handle this stuff is theirs' only. I mean who else knows really what kind of conditions it would take to pull-off early next-gen console feats on current-gen consoles?

And The Order 1886? I don't think me or anyone outside that studio should speak on that until we actually see the game in action.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 15, 2013)

Soft body physics are going to effect the world. That's just how it is. That's what they are meant to do, and that's why the developers claim the entire world is comprised of them. Its no subtle thing


----------



## ice77 (Oct 15, 2013)

*It will be interesting so see how more powerful this PS4 will be once it comes out. Will any graphical changes will be visible? *


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 15, 2013)

Graphical changes? Like what?


----------



## ice77 (Oct 15, 2013)

*Like better graphics, more details and so on? Or did we hit the wall with that one? *


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 15, 2013)

We'll have to see. Personally in terms of third party games, its gonna be a noticeable difference in performance, resolution, AA and things like that between the two consoles atleast.


----------



## ice77 (Oct 15, 2013)

*Yeah but not that noticeable compared to from PS2 graphics and PS3 ones right? *


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 15, 2013)

you mean the differences between xbox and ps4 or ps3 to ps4? Your wording is off


----------



## ice77 (Oct 15, 2013)

*No PS3 to PS4. That's what I meant. 

XBox is another story since 360 was far less powerful compared to PS3. *


----------



## deathgod (Oct 15, 2013)

ice77 said:


> *Like better graphics, more details and so on? Or did we hit the wall with that one? *



I don't think we will hit a wall until video game graphics become indistinguishable from real life or a movie.

I'm hoping for a big leap on the PS4 over the PS3. I don't want to have to ask the question "Is this on PS3 or PS4?".


----------



## Gino (Oct 15, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]41kfTAwuNkQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Reyes (Oct 15, 2013)

One month left


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 15, 2013)

ice77 said:


> *It will be interesting so see how more powerful this PS4 will be once it comes out. Will any graphical changes will be visible? *



Of course, there's already a huge difference. I don't get where this rumor came from that we've maxed out in terms of graphics.

People said the same shit when the 7th gen consoles came out. Looking back at it, who in their right mind can't tell the difference between ps2 and ps3 graphics?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 15, 2013)

So apparently PS4's were overheating at the Sony event, receiving the "red line of death".

This generation is completely topsy turvy, Sony and Microsoft completely switched around and did what the other did. Black is white and right is left, man.


----------



## Reyes (Oct 15, 2013)




----------



## crazymtf (Oct 15, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> So apparently PS4's were overheating at the Sony event, receiving the "red line of death".
> 
> This generation is completely topsy turvy, Sony and Microsoft completely switched around and did what the other did. Black is white and right is left, man.



It is an electronic. Anything could happened. Just because it was overheating at the event doesn't really mean shit. A lot of time the way they set up the system is putting it in small tight spaces or closed off with very little air and leaving it on 10+ hours easily. So meh, doesn't mean much.


----------



## Canute87 (Oct 15, 2013)

But WITH ALL THOSE VENTS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zaru (Oct 15, 2013)

What is WRONG with these people? Getting so serious and insulting over consoles...


----------



## Gino (Oct 15, 2013)

Good thing I don't understand how to use twitter.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 15, 2013)

Zaru said:


> What is WRONG with these people? Getting so serious and insulting over consoles...



Almost poetic.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 15, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> So apparently PS4's were overheating at the Sony event, receiving the "red line of death".
> 
> This generation is completely topsy turvy, Sony and Microsoft completely switched around and did what the other did. Black is white and right is left, man.



That isn't good....


----------



## Canute87 (Oct 15, 2013)

I wonder what kazhirai has to say bout this


----------



## sworder (Oct 15, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> So apparently PS4's were overheating at the Sony event, receiving the "red line of death".
> 
> This generation is completely topsy turvy, Sony and Microsoft completely switched around and did what the other did. Black is white and right is left, man.



You clearly looked at the picture and didn't read the text

?The security case was opened and in two seconds the error message was removed and the light had returned to its normal colour.?


----------



## Gino (Oct 15, 2013)

I long for the days when you bought one damn console and and it lasted you the whole generation.Fix that shit Sony asap.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 15, 2013)

When PS4 units overheat in average living or generally well ventilated climates, then we can start worrying. It could also be that the temperature limit is set quite low for whatever reason - lots of devices "shut off" like that when they think things are getting too hot.

Would suck for Sony if it turns out to be a problem. You'd think that companies do stress tests to find such issues beforehand...


----------



## Canute87 (Oct 15, 2013)

Gino said:


> I long for the days when you bought one damn console and and it lasted you the whole generation.Fix that shit Sony asap.



It's not just consoles but everything in general doesn't last long.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 15, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> So apparently PS4's were overheating at the Sony event, receiving the "red line of death".
> 
> This generation is completely topsy turvy, Sony and Microsoft completely switched around and did what the other did. Black is white and right is left, man.



The problem is people don't use context these days in the era of terrible soundbites to cause clicks. 

That picture is from an event in spain where people intentionally left a ps4 in a sealed plastic case with no ventilation in order to see what would happen if it overheated. That red line came up because the PS4 automatically went into standby mode when it got too hot. Its safeguard, as the PS4 resumes power as soon as cooler ventilation is restored.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 15, 2013)

So basically they are showing how they will avoid the RROD by implementing safety features that will allow the ps4 to cooldown without damaging the system.

I think this is actually a good addition to the console.  Which if it took 10 hours to reach in an heavily enclosed area would mean that out in the open in most homes it will not be an issue anyway unless you can't get away from your console for one reason or another.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 15, 2013)

Basically. Between this and Microsoft's apparently testing to make sure Xbone can stay powered on for a long time, there is virtually no reason to believe in major hardware failure for these new units. They are both well ventilated, have saftey mechanism's even in the very unlikely chance something happend, and on top of all that, they are not made with high powered heat outputting components to begin with. Neither of these consoles will output over 160w at the start of their life cycles, they are essentially slim versions coming at the start.


----------



## ice77 (Oct 15, 2013)

deathgod said:


> I don't think we will hit a wall until video game graphics become indistinguishable from real life or a movie.
> 
> I'm hoping for a big leap on the PS4 over the PS3. I don't want to have to ask the question "Is this on PS3 or PS4?".



*I heard there was this graphic engine in development that will indeed make leaps into almost reality state of playing...need to check out more info about that. 

Also same here. I want to see it soon. *


Zidane said:


> One month left



*Soon.*



Violent By Design said:


> Of course, there's already a huge difference. I don't get where this rumor came from that we've maxed out in terms of graphics.
> 
> People said the same shit when the 7th gen consoles came out. Looking back at it, who in their right mind can't tell the difference between ps2 and ps3 graphics?



*Nobody said we have but it would be nice to see some heavy graphical changes in a gameplay on some game soon. Dunno if I missed it but footage I seen doesn't show that much. 

Also one could immediately see the difference between ps2 and 3 graphics but will this really be the case now also? *


Zaru said:


> What is WRONG with these people? Getting so serious and insulting over consoles...



*Fanboism taken to seriously per usual. *



Gino said:


> I long for the days when you bought one damn console and and it lasted you the whole generation.Fix that shit Sony asap.



*Good ol days right? But none of them where really that powerful if compared to today's consoles and the upcoming ones. *


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Oct 16, 2013)

We are 29 days from Glory men!


----------



## dream (Oct 16, 2013)

A super annoying video of the PS4's interface:

[youtube]hgXWrJOwu68[/youtube]


----------



## Darth (Oct 16, 2013)

Dream said:


> A super annoying video of the PS4's interface:
> 
> [youtube]hgXWrJOwu68[/youtube]



sadly, couldn't get through the first 30 seconds.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 16, 2013)

*Is PS4 Launch Game DriveClub Delayed To 2014?*

Has one of the PlayStation 4's big launch exclusives has been pushed back to next year? Rumors are swirling that DriveClub has been delayed to 2014, but Sony won't comment on the matter.P

A website called The Same Coin sparked the rumor earlier today, claiming they'd heard from "an anonymous source" that Sony's big racing game, originally slated for release alongside the PS4 on November 15, has been bumped to next spring. "Treat this as 100% rumour for now," they wrote. "Hopefully it will turn out to be false."P

While I hadn't heard of this website before today, a person familiar with goings-on at Sony told me today that the report is true.P

To add some fuel to this rumor fire, today in San Francisco, Sony is holding an event to show off their PS4 games. Although DriveClub was originally part of the lineup, a Sony rep told me this afternoon that it has been removed due to a "scheduling conflict."P

When I asked if the game has been delayed, the Sony rep said they don't comment on rumors and speculation.P

DriveClub design director Paul Rustchynsky wrote on Twitter today that he doesn't have "any new information on DRIVECLUB to share."P

At E3 in June, Sony promised that their PlayStation Plus membership program will include access to a free beta of DriveClub, among other benefits. If DriveClub is indeed delayed, Sony may need to find a way to replace that offer.1P

These rumors come a day after the delay of Watch Dogs, the sci-fi open world game that was also originally set to launch alongside next-gen consoles this November. Maybe something's in the water this week. We'll keep you updated as we hear more.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 16, 2013)

Those delays aren't gonna be fun for Bundle deals and PS+
Sony will have to use some of their war chest to make up for it


----------



## deathgod (Oct 16, 2013)

^ I saw that on Kotaku yesterday. I'm kinda glad that they're taking the time to polish the game and iron out the bugs instead of trying to meet a deadline. Ditto with Watch Dogs. 

@Dream 

that UI is supposedly from a dev kit PS4 and will not be what the final PS4 UI looks like


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 16, 2013)

I dunno if its true or not, but we'll see. Personally i could see it being true cause we haven't seen any PVP driving at all for that game, and on top of that they wanted to implement dynamic weather as well as try to push it up to 60fps. Your not gonna do all that at launch.

So yeah, if its true, would not be surprised. Hope its not though because i would love to try it day 1 on PS+


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 16, 2013)

I was looking forward to playing Drive Club at launch. I wonder what PS+ will give us instead?


----------



## Reyes (Oct 16, 2013)

Let's wait and see if it will be delayed or not guys.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 16, 2013)

A couple of Sony insider on gaf are saying that it is true.


----------



## dream (Oct 16, 2013)

> Hard to believe we’re less than a month away from PS4’s launch on November 15th. Exciting! If you just can’t wait to get your hands on a system, I’ve got good news. Starting today, we’re rolling out PS4 demo kiosks to stores nationwide. The initial wave of PS4 demo units will appear in select Sony Stores, with thousands more added to various retail locations, such as GameStop, Best Buy, Target, and Walmart — among others in the coming weeks.
> 
> To find the PS4 demo kiosk nearest you, click the link below. And remember, if you don’t see one nearby, just check back later to see if any have been added to stores in your hometown.
> 
> Once you find a kiosk, you’ll be able to sample upcoming PS4 games like Knack, Octodad: Dadliest Catch, FIFA 14, Contrast, Super Motherload, and Pinball Arcade. Keep an eye out for the kiosk at a store near you, and have fun playing!



Link to find a Sony store with the demo kiosks: 

No store within 20 miles from my house.


----------



## Reyes (Oct 16, 2013)

I need to find one of those demo kiosks NOW


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 17, 2013)

Dream said:


> Link to find a Sony store with the demo kiosks:
> 
> No store within 20 miles from my house.



I'll end up doing the same thing I do with every other new console and wait until it comes out rather than getting a sneak peak. 

Well, at least it's nice knowing there's a demo kiosk available close by at the mall I usually go to.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 17, 2013)

Kira Yamato said:


> I was looking forward to playing Drive Club at launch. I wonder what PS+ will give us instead?



I would actually laugh if it turned out a sudden release of the latest Gran Turismo instead if drive club were to be delayed.


----------



## shyakugaun (Oct 17, 2013)

I Played the PS4 at the Mall Yesterday, the controller feels PERFECT


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 17, 2013)

Dat controller looks sweet.


----------



## shyakugaun (Oct 17, 2013)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Dat controller looks sweet.



When you get your hands on it, you'll instantly feel what i mean, it feels like it was designed with hands and finger placement in mind, the triggers >>>>>>>>>. the  DS3 triggers. My only problem i kind of noticed, is the ps home button is a little low on the controller, too close to the analog sticks. But still everything else is perfect


----------



## Reyes (Oct 17, 2013)

What games did you play?


----------



## αshɘs (Oct 17, 2013)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WgSL54NAT5Q[/youtube]


----------



## dream (Oct 17, 2013)

shyakugaun said:


> I Played the PS4 at the Mall Yesterday, the controller feels PERFECT



What games did you get to test?


----------



## shyakugaun (Oct 17, 2013)

Ugh repost for New Page


----------



## shyakugaun (Oct 17, 2013)

Zidane said:


> What games did you play?





Dream said:


> What games did you get to test?




I played, Fifa 14, Knack, and Octodad. Fifa 14 looks a bit better than current gen, its hard to notice right away, but if you look at the characters as they move you can see the graphical improvements, and it was clearly running in a crispy 1080p.



Knack, impressed me the most, i saw a few youtube clips of the game and really wrote it off as a bargain bin game, but my god, in person, the animation is beautiful, looks like some pixar stuff during Cutscenes, in game very impressive as well. I'm definitely considering giving Knack a chance.



Octodad was a weird game, tbh i didnt play much of it, but the graphics were nice, obviously 1080p as well. They also had this video of Driveclub running in the store, raw gameplay, LOOKS absolutely stunning, was sooo disappointed it wasn't Playable, Killzone wasn't either. 


*Spoiler*: __ 








But yea im very hyped to get my ps4 in 3 weeks now


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 17, 2013)

lol


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 17, 2013)

PS4 teardown coming tommorow, hardware O_O O_O O_O

and also, where the replacable harddrive goes


----------



## Reyes (Oct 17, 2013)

Diablo 3 Expansion is coming to PS4 too...if anyone cares.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 17, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nDRQKGNktiI[/YOUTUBE]

Is this the same occasion where it overheated or another? I don't even know.


----------



## dream (Oct 17, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nDRQKGNktiI[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Is this the same occasion where it overheated or another? I don't even know.



Seems like it.  Gamekyo says that the PS4 was placed in a closed box.



> The PS4 was actually placed in a box under the TV. There was heat going out from the box, but the PS4 seemed to be OK.





The heating issue is perfectly understandable given that bit of info.


----------



## Reyes (Oct 17, 2013)




----------



## Reyes (Oct 17, 2013)




----------



## DeathScream (Oct 17, 2013)

well PS4 is for wusses in Bananabrasil, Sony managed fuck up everything again



MASTER RACE! and Xbone won the war there for now


----------



## dream (Oct 17, 2013)

Well, part of the absurd cost is certainly due to the inflation and taxes in Brazil.  Surprised that the Xbox One is cheaper though I suppose that taxes were more lenient on the Xbox One.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 18, 2013)

You cant really help the taxes and inflation in these kinds of countries. I know in a few places the taxes on regular games consoles went to insane levels, to the point where a lot of the people were simply trying to import from Amazon US just because it would not make any sense to do it from their home countries.


----------



## DeathScream (Oct 18, 2013)

meanwhile


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 18, 2013)

hah, i guess brazil aint too happy.


----------



## Reyes (Oct 18, 2013)

Killzone Shadow Fall looks so good :33


----------



## Slice (Oct 18, 2013)

shyakugaun said:


> I Played the PS4 at the Mall Yesterday, the controller feels PERFECT



Is it _noticeably _bigger then the previous gamepads they had?
Worst thing about the PS - for me - has always been this terribly small controller.



Just saw the article about the console prices in Brazil. Thats insane, who will pay this much for a gaming console?


----------



## Yagura (Oct 18, 2013)




----------



## Zaru (Oct 18, 2013)

Has anyone coined the term Delaystation 4 yet?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 18, 2013)

Yagura said:


>



Okay, do I *now* have permission to start speculating what the hell PS+ plans to do with their first title offering? 

*Edit:*

Contrast? Resogun? 

WTH?


----------



## Vault (Oct 18, 2013)

Lol wtf, seriously what are the launch titles really looking like now?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 18, 2013)

2 thousand.

2 thousand dollars.

2 thousand fucking dollars.

In the shitstain hole that is Brazil. I...I don't even have words.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 18, 2013)

DriveClub officially got delayed


----------



## DeathScream (Oct 18, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> 2 thousand.
> 
> 2 thousand dollars.
> 
> ...



-Corrupt government who loves russia(president its a freakin ewok communist)
-There's no left and right wing, its all mixed up for money.
-Microsoft its freakin old there, also the X360 and the Xbone are build there so is 100% brazillian and more cheaper
-Sony loves to screw up Brazil
-Brazillians love Sega, Wii had good sells there because of the sega collections

i fear that BGS will be become a freakin bloodbath if sony doesn't explain WHY?


----------



## Furious George (Oct 18, 2013)

Brazilian women are ungodly sexy and they all live in Brazil and not here. 

The way I see it, Brazil has to be pay for that in some way.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 18, 2013)

Furious George said:


> Brazilian women are ungodly sexy and they all live in Brazil and not here.



Not all of them George, not all of them. You have to swim through an ocean of skanky, dirty ugly bitches to start finding the hot ones. The place is fucking huge.


----------



## Furious George (Oct 18, 2013)

Well, the stereotype is that Brazilian girls are ungodly sexy and I don't see why that would be wrong. Portugal boy. 

And delaying DriveClub... I don't care about racing but... what the hell, Sony?


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Oct 18, 2013)

Nearly ?1,200 for a single PS4 in Brazil?

Holy fucking shit! 

I'm not going to whine about some stupid tax in UK anymore now.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 18, 2013)

Yeah its a shame. But we should remember that the prices for the current gen consoles didn't drop in brazil for a long time and are still not really technically worth the price in Brazil.


----------



## lacey (Oct 18, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> 2 thousand.
> 
> 2 thousand dollars.
> 
> ...



I am so, so sorry. :/


----------



## sworder (Oct 18, 2013)

Kira Yamato said:


> Contrast? Resogun?
> 
> WTH?



Resogun will be fun, Stardust was surprisingly so

Shame about Drive Club but I wasn't impressed. Did you guys see the new NFS gameplay? I haven't purchased a NFS since Most Wanted (2005) but looks more fun than anything I've seen from DC or Forza

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1EVlf7hj6sE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kagekatsu (Oct 18, 2013)

Don't see why the delays are a problem, just means there will be more games down the line and they won't be overpacked at launch.

God help Sony though if Shadow Fall gets delayed.


----------



## Gino (Oct 18, 2013)

2,000 Brazilian Real=920.00 USD HOLY FRUCKING SHIT.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 19, 2013)

Who cares about Brazil. Dem people should just focus on UFC.


----------



## Reyes (Oct 19, 2013)




----------



## bigduo209 (Oct 20, 2013)

sworder said:


> Resogun will be fun, Stardust was surprisingly so
> 
> Shame about Drive Club but I wasn't impressed. Did you guys see the new NFS gameplay? I haven't purchased a NFS since Most Wanted (2005) but looks more fun than anything I've seen from DC or Forza
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1EVlf7hj6sE[/YOUTUB]



I was really hoping they were going to do another Motorstorm for PS4. That game would be great if the vehicles in it had more weight, improved damage models, and the tracks/circuits were more dynamic.

I know Evolution wanted to do something different, but DriveClub doesn't have any obvious differential to standout from other racing games (aside from being PS4-only). 

They could've added the social online integration to any other kind of racer, but this game their making is more of a tech demo with some extra options thrown-in.


----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 20, 2013)




----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 20, 2013)

I see a bunch of boring games on that list.

On both sides.


----------



## Enclave (Oct 20, 2013)

That list has absolutely nothing to do with quality of the games, that's not the point of it.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 20, 2013)

the PS3 side was way more games i actually own and play than the 360 side. A majority of those 360 exclusives are just garbage kinect games as well. I can say with 100% certainty that a majority of the games i have on PS3 are exclusive and actual core games to boot 

i hope sony can follow that list up with the PS4 in the future..


You can say that MS ran out of steam in 2010 and was just relying on third party games the whole time, and you wouldn't really be wrong about it  Out of that whole list, i only own Reach(didn't like 4) and gear of war 3. I might buy horizon when it hits 10 bucks tho


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 20, 2013)

Enclave said:


> That list has absolutely nothing to do with quality of the games, that's not the point of it.



That list is also incomplete on the Xbox 360 side. And motion games exclusives shouldn't even be considered in the first place. Who gives a shit outside the casual market?



Inuhanyou said:


> You can say that MS ran out of steam in 2010 and was just relying on third party games the whole time, and you wouldn't really be wrong about it  Out of that whole list, i only own Reach(didn't like 4) and gear of war 3. I might buy horizon when it hits 10 bucks tho



I buy multiplatform for 360 and exclusives for PS3 (Except Mortal Kombat so I could play with Kratos). I don't have that many games for the PS3 since there's not a lot of exclusives I want there. Dragon's Crown is killing plenty of my time lately though.


----------



## Enclave (Oct 20, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> That list is also incomplete on the Xbox 360 side. And motion games exclusives shouldn't even be considered in the first place. Who gives a shit outside the casual market?



What the list is showing is not only does the PS3 have more exclusives being released but also it shows the ridiculous importance that Microsoft is placing on shit Kinect gaming while Sony keeps getting exclusives of proper controller games rather than motion games.


----------



## Reyes (Oct 20, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I buy multiplatform for 360 and exclusives for PS3 (Except Mortal Kombat so I could play with Kratos). I don't have that many games for the PS3 since there's not a lot of exclusives I want there. *Dragon's Crown* is killing plenty of my time lately though.



I really need to get back too that


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 20, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I buy multiplatform for 360 and exclusives for PS3 (Except Mortal Kombat so I could play with Kratos). I don't have that many games for the PS3 since there's not a lot of exclusives I want there. Dragon's Crown is killing plenty of my time lately though.



yeah same, that was my general trend as well(although i have a shitload of exclusives for PS3). However with PS4 all of my multiplatform gaming will be going to PS4 as well as its exclusive library so that's even better


----------



## Reyes (Oct 21, 2013)




----------



## Tony Lou (Oct 21, 2013)

It's too early to buy a next gen console. 

When their games start coming out regularly, then I will get a PS4.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 21, 2013)

its a catch 22 the wii u is going through right now. no software no support, no support no software

an install base is important, im gonna try and support sony and nintendo the best i can this gen, for the sake of the success of games coming out later


----------



## Reyes (Oct 21, 2013)




----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Oct 21, 2013)

DeathScream said:


> -Corrupt government who loves russia(president its a freakin ewok communist)


----------



## Reyes (Oct 21, 2013)




----------



## steveht93 (Oct 21, 2013)

^what a great video. God I miss the old ps1 days.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 21, 2013)

ps1 was a great system. Holy shit bros you have no idea


----------



## SionBarsod (Oct 21, 2013)

The legendary start up sound. It was glorious.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 21, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> ps1 was a great system. Holy shit bros you have no idea



I really don't. And I'll never be able to experience it because playing old games during their generation and over a decade later are two very different things


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Oct 21, 2013)

Still gives me the chills after all this years.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ekqYhP8PhMg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## dream (Oct 21, 2013)

> PS4's BRL price is R$ 858.00.
> That's $394.85 in USD. (cheaper than NA)



Look at them taxes.


----------



## Reyes (Oct 21, 2013)

PS4 Cross Game chat can support 8 players.


----------



## 115 (Oct 22, 2013)

Zidane said:


> PS4 Cross Game chat can support 8 players.



Good good. There's no need to support more than 8 players for Party Chat. It's a nightmare having 8 people simultaneously talking to each other as it is.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 22, 2013)

I was 7 when i got my first ps1.  such great memories


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 22, 2013)

The drawback of doing bundle pre-orders.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Oct 22, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> I doubt people are going to care that much about paparappa.
> 
> Some of the games found their way in sequels for the PS2.
> 
> ...



Sounds like you had a terrible childhood. It's not about how the franchises are doing these days. It's about the memories. Like getting a demo disc from Pizza Hut, beating Crash Bandicoot with your friends, or having a Twisted Metal party.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 22, 2013)

so what games are you guys going to get at Launch? because man what a weak line up. Probably worst than the WiiU one.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 22, 2013)

I have yet to play an Indie game in my life.  Not even on the WiiU which the support of Indie games is just amazing.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Oct 22, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> I have yet to play an Indie game in my life.  Not even on the WiiU which the support of Indie games is just amazing.



Give it a shot. You don't know what you're missing. Some of the best games out there are made by indie studios. They might be shorter experiences but they have complete creative control over their games so you don't find corporate mandated crap like tacked on MP.


----------



## dream (Oct 22, 2013)

115 said:


> Good good. There's no need to support more than 8 players for Party Chat. It's a nightmare having 8 people simultaneously talking to each other as it is.



I disagree...back when I used to used Teamspeak with a clan I used to play with I never had a problem with talking to 16+ users at the same time.  Certainly at times it was a bit heretic but for the most part it was a downright fun experience.  Eight is a decent number but more would be highly welcome.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 22, 2013)

Dream said:


> Certainly at times it was a bit heretic


----------



## Vault (Oct 22, 2013)

Haha heretic, that's hilarious


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 22, 2013)

*TARGET reverses controversial decision to cancel Watch Dog Bundle pre-orders...plus Free Money!*


----------



## Tony Lou (Oct 22, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> Yeah its a shame. But we should remember that the prices for the current gen consoles didn't drop in brazil for a long time and are still not really technically worth the price in Brazil.



The answer is simple... taxes.

Demonic taxes.


----------



## Reyes (Oct 22, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JzyibMjn7YE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gunners (Oct 22, 2013)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> Sounds like you had a terrible childhood. It's not about how the franchises are doing these days. It's about the memories. Like getting a demo disc from Pizza Hut, beating Crash Bandicoot with your friends, or having a Twisted Metal party.



When life was simple.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 22, 2013)

Luiz said:


> The answer is simple... taxes.
> 
> Demonic taxes.



well yeah, brazil as insane tariff markups on practically everything except those things that have deals with the government there.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 22, 2013)

Zidane said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JzyibMjn7YE[/YOUTUBE]



That reminds me that I still need to play ANY killzone game at all before eventually buying Shadowfall
Otherwise I probably won't appreciate the setting/world as much


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 22, 2013)

I don't like the Killzone series. The control is so robotic for a FPS. meh. no thanks, it is all about gameplay not pretty graphic for me


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 22, 2013)

Yep Killzone is an FPS all right  i'll be picking it up day 1


----------



## Reyes (Oct 22, 2013)

> “We have read thousands of your comments and heard your frustration loud and clear about the PlayStation 4 retail price of R$3,999 in Brazil. We want to emphasize that it isn’t in the interest of Sony Computer Entertainment America to sell PS4 units at this high retail price, as it’s not good for our gamers and it’s not good for the PlayStation brand.
> “We have always maintained an open and honest dialogue with PlayStation Nation in Brazil, we want to be fully transparent as to what makes up this price, so gamers can be fully informed and make their own conclusion. There is a lot of confusion and inaccurate information spreading online about Brazil’s import tax policies online and the PlayStation 4 retail price, so we’d like to set the record straight: of the R$3,999 gamers pay, 63% of the retail price goes to offset the various taxes that are applied in the process of importation.”
> 
> - Sony statement


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 22, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> The control is so robotic for a FPS.



Well, it's a console exclusive fps, after all.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 22, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Well, it's a console exclusive fps, after all.



your point is that? has to be different? 

sorry I am lost.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 22, 2013)

DAT DETAIL

Watching the uncompressed gamersyde footage on your TV(i put the file on my ps3) is way better than watching it on a small ass laptop monitor. Eye opening, truly the best looking console game i've ever seen and its a launch title to boot


----------



## bigduo209 (Oct 22, 2013)

I like this DS3/DS4 comparison gif, it shows the ergonomic changes better than any other pictures I've seen.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 22, 2013)

bigduo209 said:


> I like this DS3/DS4 comparison gif, it shows the ergonomic changes better than any other pictures I've seen.



this is nice.....


----------



## Kagekatsu (Oct 22, 2013)

Zidane said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JzyibMjn7YE[/YOUTUBE]



And yet no SP campaign where we can play as the Helghast


----------



## Byrd (Oct 22, 2013)

I just want my 64 player BF4 thats all


----------



## Reyes (Oct 22, 2013)

I might get Warframe depending on the cost.


----------



## SionBarsod (Oct 22, 2013)

Zidane said:


> I might get Warframe depending on the cost.



I think it's supposed to be free.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Oct 23, 2013)

Zidane said:


> I might get Warframe depending on the cost.



Its a F2P game except for Micro Transactions you could pay nothing at all. Also I'm gonna get it ASAP... Shit I just realized my load will be full with Resogun, BF4, AC4, and Warframe.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Oct 23, 2013)

I've heard some good things about Warframe, though what I really want is Planetside 2


----------



## Tempproxy (Oct 23, 2013)

Will be getting my ps4 in mid January just before infamous second son drops.


----------



## TylerDurden (Oct 23, 2013)

Tempproxy said:


> Will be getting my ps4 in mid January just before infamous second son drops.



I will do this as well. There are still a couple of great games left to play on current-gen and nowadays i don't have a lot of time for games so they make take a while to finish. Probably till the end of the year.

But a PS4 + Infamous : Second Sons budle is a must-buy to me.

Great Contribution to the thread btw Inuhanyou.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Oct 23, 2013)

I am def getting war frame.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Oct 23, 2013)

*The Order New Screens.*

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 23, 2013)

Warframe was pretty fun game. I played it for about a week on PC.


----------



## Reyes (Oct 23, 2013)

Do you guys know if Planetside 2 is any good?


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Oct 23, 2013)

Zidane said:


> Do you guys know if Planetside 2 is any good?



I heard its really good.  PC reviews on it are high.



Some tout it as the best F2P game ever made. 

The graphics for the PS4 will be equivalent to a PC running on High-ultra


----------



## Reyes (Oct 23, 2013)

Audible Phonetics said:


> I heard its really good.  PC reviews on it are high.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good....good


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 23, 2013)

I hated Planetside 2 so much.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 23, 2013)

1886..holy shit O_O


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 23, 2013)

Someone tell me what in hell is going on with CoD:Ghost? 

this is the PS4 version


----------



## bigduo209 (Oct 23, 2013)

VentureBeat/ GamesBeat is doing a full rundown (Part 1 to Part 4) on the DS4's changes.

* Article Samples:

*


> The two analog control sticks may arguably be the most important  components on a console input device. For most games, your thumbs rarely  leave them, and without them, you literally can’t get anywhere. Here’s  what’s changed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





There's more about controller prototypes, analog-stick deadzones, trigger pressure, and other stuff...


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 23, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> Someone tell me what in hell is going on with CoD:Ghost?
> 
> this is the PS4 version



I can tell you right now. Ghosts is going to look ugly as sin no matter how high you crank up the resolution, and no matter how high the texture quality is. You could be running it at 120fps with cross fire 290x's and it would still look like shit.

The underlying engine and technology that powers it is the problem, and it all comes back to the yearly nature of the series. Nobody can work on engine tech because they are too busy working on the next game to come out. Small things will be worked on, but they are not major changes to the core engine. its been the same since MW1 6 years ago, and unfortunately seems to be the case going into next gen.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 23, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> I can tell you right now. Ghosts is going to look ugly as sin no matter how high you crank up the resolution, and no matter how high the texture quality is. You could be running it at 120fps with cross fire 290x's and it would still look like shit.
> 
> The underlying engine and technology that powers it is the problem, and it all comes back to the yearly nature of the series. Nobody can work on engine tech because they are too busy working on the next game to come out. Small things will be worked on, but they are not major changes to the core engine. its been the same since MW1 6 years ago, and unfortunately seems to be the case going into next gen.



didn't they say is a new engine tho? and yet looks like an enhace version from the old one 

Cod:BO looks better than Ghost. I am not a graphic dude and I can fucking tell.. Jesus


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 23, 2013)

They define "new engine" as the new iteration of their old engine. Which is clever PR for saying they did some small things and named it something different so its a different engine.


----------



## Reyes (Oct 24, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jQvggeBG-KE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 24, 2013)

Resident Evil creator on the Xbox One and PS4.


----------



## dream (Oct 24, 2013)

Are Mikami and Keiji that that ignorant or just plain out lying?


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Oct 24, 2013)




----------



## Gabe (Oct 24, 2013)

Finally found a ps4 to preorder. The battlefield bundle became available for a bit and I got it. Les see if amazon does not mess it up again


----------



## Disaresta (Oct 24, 2013)

ps4 comes out exactly on my pay day. Day one purchase so tempting...


----------



## Reyes (Oct 24, 2013)

Do it man


----------



## Nep Nep (Oct 24, 2013)

Dream said:


> Are Mikami and Keiji that that ignorant or just plain out lying?



I noticed that all they really said is that it won't impact the way you make a game but that's not the issue this gen. 

They somewhat skirted around the actual in depth technical differences. Anyone with eyes can see that on paper it seems the PS4 has a decent amount more of power in it's processor and GPU.   

XBOX1 seems to be lacking in the memory department in not just RAM but with it's GPU as well, that's going to be way more important than their miniscule CPU speed boost.   

Honestly they're either darting around answering the question solidly or they are unconcerned with the actual specs and just care about how difficult making a game on either console is.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 24, 2013)

id say they are skirting around the issue, because getting the xbox one versions up to parity with ps4 is gonna be impossible because of the straight power difference. The fact that they need to optmize the shit out of the xbox version just to get anywhere close to acceptable is just ridiculous in my opinion. MS dropped the ball and another reason why i am not on their side this gen


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 24, 2013)

The xbox one requires more tinkering and the API's on the PS4 are simply better


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 25, 2013)

*PS4 interest ahead of Xbox One by 2 to 1 margin in pre-launch study *



> A new online shopper study commissioned by digital intelligence firm Compete found that pre-launch interest in Sony's PlayStation 4 is surpassing that of the Xbox One by a 2 to 1 margin.
> 
> The study, conducted by Millward Brown Digital, took place between June and September. Specific methodology details were not provided.
> 
> ...


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 25, 2013)

Bwahahaha.....excellent


----------



## Zaru (Oct 25, 2013)

And that's... in the USA?

As far as I know, Sony is doing better in Europe this gen, which means the USA are an Xbox stronghold. If the tides are swayed like this even in Microsoft's homeland....


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 25, 2013)

Brazil will save Microsoft


----------



## Zaru (Oct 25, 2013)

Brazil's gaming market is pretty damn big now which is why Sony might start producing there to reduce the price disadvantage... we'll see how that goes


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 25, 2013)

apparently PS4 reviews will be out within the next two weeks  OMG


----------



## Reyes (Oct 25, 2013)




----------



## soulnova (Oct 25, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Brazil will save Microsoft



How will be the prices of the xbone on Brazil? Surely not as bad as the Ps4's?

This reminds me of the time Spain and Portugal tried to divide themselves the world. Everything past certain meridian would be of Spain while the other side was Portugal's right to explore and conquer the New World. As it happens... that pretty much only included Brazil.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 25, 2013)

soulnova said:


> How will be the prices of the xbone on Brazil? Surely not as bad as the Ps4's?



I think it was about half of the PS4

Which is still fucking expensive


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 25, 2013)

soulnova said:


> This reminds me of the time Spain and Portugal tried to divide themselves the world. Everything past certain meridian would be of Spain while the other side was Portugal's right to explore and conquer the New World. As it happens... that pretty much only included Brazil.



Truly, mankind is cursed with the nature of subversion to its very end.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 25, 2013)

Im guessing they are crunching to get it out in time. i guess its reasonable for having to have it out before black friday.


----------



## Reyes (Oct 25, 2013)

Guess so :-/


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 27, 2013)

Ps4 games are not region locked same as the ps3 right?

Hot damn i wonder how much the ps4 will it cost here in saudi


----------



## Deathgun (Oct 27, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HZz1PBgj9HA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Reyes (Oct 27, 2013)




----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 28, 2013)

HDD Sizes are gonna grow pretty big


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 28, 2013)

Seems like they are having some OS issues


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 28, 2013)

source for that?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 28, 2013)

Nothing I can tell you. 

But Ninja Will Tell You.

Im not even going to get into why the game requirements are getting ridiculous on PC either

He's incorrect about somethings here but... overall... yeah... issues...NDA's...the works....


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 28, 2013)

So you dont have a source  

I dont doubt they are crunching on getting the OS up to speed in time. Neither company is probably done 100%, but wanted to get out before black friday.

But that should not have any bearing on anything really


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 28, 2013)

Nope the Ninja removed the link.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 28, 2013)

who is "the ninja"?


----------



## Vault (Oct 28, 2013)

Good thing the HDD of the PS4 is easily changeable.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 28, 2013)

Thankfully, yes, but that's extra money to spend.

Also, it would be amazing if they had built in support for SSD/HDD Hybrids.


----------



## The World (Oct 28, 2013)

Yeah I changed my 80gb PS3 to a 320gb HDD as soon as I got it


----------



## Ninian (Oct 28, 2013)

Vault said:


> Good thing the HDD of the PS4 is easily changeable.




..Thankfully.​


----------



## Max Thunder (Oct 29, 2013)

Video for Graphic Comparison of BF4 between Xbox One and PS4 

This guy's comment summarises it pretty well:



> (Responding to someone saying that Xbox's graphics were more vivid) And by "vivid" you mean high contrast, right? Hight contrast does not equal crisp or vivid. It tends to deteriorate the overall image quality a bit.
> Notice how all detail is lost in the shadows on the XBO version. While the PS4 version preserves more detail in shaded areas in a similar fashion to the PC version. Same with bright areas that are just way too bright on Xbox.
> 
> ...
> ...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 29, 2013)

For those pre-ordering NBA 2K14, I noticed that Amazon doesn't offer street delivery date. PS4, PS4 Eye and KillZone estimated delivery date shows November 15th by 8:00pm while NBA2K14 shows November 18th. Should I order it in person from a store like gamestop or hope that Amazon delivers it earlier than the estimate?


----------



## Max Thunder (Oct 29, 2013)

I'd say it depends on how much and how early you want it, you can never really trust delivery time estimates because it has a margin of error of a few days. While picking it up yourself guarantees you the game on that day.


----------



## Jeefus (Oct 29, 2013)

I'm being lazy, and don't want to read through 29 pages, but what has the general consensus been about how many people will buy a ps4 once it's released?


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Oct 29, 2013)

Jeefus said:


> I'm being lazy, and don't want to read through 29 pages, but what has the general consensus been about how many people will buy a ps4 once it's released?



Think the Ratio currently is 2:1 in ps4 favor


----------



## deathgod (Oct 29, 2013)

Max Thunder said:


> Video for Graphic Comparison of BF4 between Xbox One and PS4
> 
> This guy's comment summarises it pretty well:



From the pic, the PS4 version is too dark and some of the details are lost (Like in the black guys face). Both look good but the PS4 could use be sharper and brighter. I've noticed this on current gen consoles as well where one is brighter than the other.


----------



## Max Thunder (Oct 29, 2013)

deathgod said:


> From the pic, the PS4 version is too dark and some of the details are lost (Like in the black guys face). Both look good but the PS4 could use be sharper and brighter. I've noticed this on current gen consoles as well where one is brighter than the other.



I'd advise you to go look at the picture again with more attention and then at your comment.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 29, 2013)

apparently the campaign is about 4 Hours.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 29, 2013)

Battlefield didn't even have a campaign until Bad Company, did it? It's shoehorned in because CoD has one too. The money's worth lies in the multiplayer.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 29, 2013)

would not be surprised. 

Dice are garbage at storylines.



deathgod said:


> From the pic, the PS4 version is too dark and some of the details are lost (Like in the black guys face). Both look good but the PS4 could use be sharper and brighter. I've noticed this on current gen consoles as well where one is brighter than the other.



Look again, you have them switched around


----------



## Reyes (Oct 29, 2013)

> GameStop is Already Selling a PS4 Game Starting Today




...


----------



## dream (Oct 29, 2013)

A bit weird but it's plausible.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 29, 2013)

I was thinking of going to Gamestop this Saturday to pre-order NBA2k14 and buy an extra PS4 controller, but I may have to alter my plans


----------



## Max Thunder (Oct 29, 2013)

Is there some kind of benefit to buying the controller now or do they just people just want to have a feel of it?


I want to get one now but does anyone in the UK know if GAME are selling them already? They're kind of strict with their release dates.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 29, 2013)

you can use it for some ps3 games


----------



## deathgod (Oct 29, 2013)

@Inu and Max, 

Man it really makes a differnce what you view them on. I read your comments and looked at the pic again (on my tab) and was like wtf are you guys saying they look the same PS4 is darker will less detail. Then I looked at it on my laptop and it's reversed. WTF! My tablets screen is way better than my laptop so it was shocking to see this. Now I need to go back and watch those comparison vids again....


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 29, 2013)

Selling the controller early is brilliant


----------



## Nep Nep (Oct 29, 2013)

I love that DS4... I'd buy it just to stare at it.. Doesn't it work on PC too? I might just get it for that, I'd prefer it to my RumblePad 2.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 29, 2013)

The DS4 works on

- PS4 (duh)
- PS3 (but not with all games)
- PC (still in the early stages though, you need to map it to a 360 controller for best support anyway)
- Xbox 360 (no, seriously )


----------



## Reyes (Oct 29, 2013)

> iGR has now been informed that Sony has lifted ALL street dates from their PS4 accessories and launch software. It’s been confirmed to us that PS4 launch titles like Assassin’s Creed IV: Black Flag and Battlefield 4 will be available November 12th. Three days prior to the launch of the console. There’s even talk that the SCEJ launch title Knack may be showing up ahead of schedule.
> 
> This information comes from a reliable source within GameStop. When referring to PS4 games being available for purchase pre-launch, the source stated, “It’s great for us, because we’re now looking at one dedicated console line on November 15th.”


----------



## Zaru (Oct 29, 2013)

Is that a mental strategy?

"Oh boy, I can buy PS4 stuff NOW already?"


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 29, 2013)

Lifting street dates seems like a fine idea to me. It allows those with restricted schedules to


----------



## Lurko (Oct 29, 2013)

Can the ps4 play ps3 games like gt5 because that's a dealbreaker.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 29, 2013)

through gaikai i guess..but that's it.


----------



## Lurko (Oct 29, 2013)

Can you elaborate more on whatever that is because I have no idea.


----------



## Reyes (Oct 29, 2013)

> Target Offering 'Buy 2, Get 1 Free' Deal During PS4 Launch Week


----------



## Disaresta (Oct 30, 2013)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> Can the ps4 play ps3 games like gt5 because that's a dealbreaker.



only next gen system with backwards compatibility is wiiu so.......


----------



## Shirker (Oct 30, 2013)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> Can you elaborate more on whatever that is because I have no idea.



Gaikai is some cloud based game streaming service, and PS4 may be implementing it as a roundabout method for backwards compatibility.

From what I gathered from the posts here a few months back, actual backwards compatibility (that is, just poppin' the disk in) is either really, really hard or impossible because the PS3 architecture was fuggin' bananas, so emulating PS3 games on the PS4 would be more trouble than it's worth.

Inuhanyo can give you a more in-depth explanation, he's pretty well versed in this kinda stuff.


----------



## Disaresta (Oct 30, 2013)

still wondering how all that cloud stuff is going to work. streaming my ps3 library would be swell.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 30, 2013)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> Can you elaborate more on whatever that is because I have no idea.



gaikai is essentially a game networking server that will host many Playstation games. The goal is to stream those games from the server into your ps4 through the network. Like netflix but with games.

Sony has said that this is how they plan to support PS3 BC in the future, along with the possibility of PS1 and PS2 streaming if it proves successful


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 30, 2013)

Damn, I'll hold off pre-ordering any games if that's the case.


----------



## Disaresta (Oct 30, 2013)

more disappointment for me in korea


----------



## Arsecynic (Oct 30, 2013)

Really Sony? For realzies?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 30, 2013)

^ Luckily that only has to do with the share button and not external capture devices which will be supported post launch.

Apparently DLNA is gone for PS4, as well as CD's and even playing MP3's.

Unfortunately, i think SPE and SME is trying to fuck over SCE.


----------



## bigduo209 (Oct 30, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> ^ Luckily that only has to do with the share button and not external capture devices which will be supported post launch.
> 
> *Apparently DLNA is gone for PS4, as well as CD's and even playing MP3's*.
> 
> Unfortunately, i think SPE and SME is trying to fuck over SCE.



That is where I draw the line, I have no reason to buy one unless the PS4 can roughly do what my PS3 is capable of. Same goes for no YouTube sharing and choosing when/where to record gameplay footage.

Better looking/running games is great and all, but paying $400 or more for using this console isn't worth such restrictions.

Hopefully enough criticism will influence Sony enough to change this via future firmware updates.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 30, 2013)

Nobody's trying to fuck anyone over.

Except Sony is with Microsoft  by breaking Street date


----------



## Zaru (Oct 30, 2013)

How many people used the PS3 for all that media stuff though? Playing DVDs/Blu-rays I can understand, but everything else seems niche somehow...


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 30, 2013)

that's no excuse for removing features. If they can't give a good explanation, there's no reason for it to be gone.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 30, 2013)

bigduo209 said:


> That is where I draw the line, I have no reason to buy one unless the PS4 can roughly do what my PS3 is capable of. Same goes for no YouTube sharing and choosing when/where to record gameplay footage.
> 
> Better looking/running games is great and all, but paying $400 or more for using this console isn't worth such restrictions.
> 
> Hopefully enough criticism will influence Sony enough to change this via future firmware updates.



Technically i agree. But again, this only applies to the OS share feature, not the external capture devices 99 percent of people are going to be using.

And again, i have a Wii u even though it has no media features besides netflix. Even so, there needs to be a campaign asking shu about this kind of thing. Atleast give back MP3's, i dont want to use your music service.

I cant really sign off on taking features out without a good reason for it, i was the same with AV output even though i dealt with it.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Oct 30, 2013)

just looked at the official ps4 FAQ, so many horrible decisions

wtf sony?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 30, 2013)

I think this might be called "having the other shoe drop".  15 days before launch no less. fix this shit sony so i can feel good about giving you my money


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Oct 30, 2013)

my next gen hype died with that FAQ, fuck outta here

I'm not buying one until they fix all that shit, I'm not about to drop all that money into a console that will have less use than my ps3


----------



## Shirker (Oct 30, 2013)

Zaru said:


> How many people used the PS3 for all that media stuff though? Playing DVDs/Blu-rays I can understand, but everything else seems niche somehow...



No mp3s/CDs means no implementation of in-game play of custom soundtracks, which I was always a huuuge fan of.

It being removed kinda saddens me.


----------



## Reyes (Oct 30, 2013)

I haven't read the FAQ yet, but what's the big issues?


----------



## Spirit King (Oct 30, 2013)

Man Sony removing MP3's and DLNA's in order to sell a subscription service is some grade A bullshit good god. If this sort of trend continues this is going to be an awful gen. 

If there isn't a change in that overall direction will be just fine with my Gaming PC.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Oct 30, 2013)

I feel betrayed man, i feel floored, this is the equivalent of walking in on your girl getting a train ran on by every dude you ever hated

the disconnect between these companies and their potential customers is incredible

subscription to listen to music? WHAT? and from their limited library

AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAGAGAGAHAHAHAH


----------



## Darth (Oct 30, 2013)

Shirker said:


> No mp3s/CDs *means no implementation of in-game play of custom soundtracks*, which I was always a huuuge fan of.
> 
> It being removed kinda saddens me.



man this makes me so sad.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 30, 2013)

we need another DRM type groundswell. let em know people arent happy having this known 2 weeks before the system launches


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 30, 2013)

Shirker said:


> No mp3s/CDs means no implementation of in-game play of custom soundtracks, which I was always a huuuge fan of.
> 
> It being removed kinda saddens me.



tbf, custom soundtracks werent available for ps3 either. But atleast you could still play your own music


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Oct 30, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> tbf, custom soundtracks werent available for ps3 either. But atleast you could still play your own music



You're wrong. Some games supported custom playlists.

Sony fucked up,  I hope they see people aren't on board with this and rectify it asap.

Also, uploading to youtube should be made available asap, who the fuck cares about uploading gameplay footage to facebook?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 30, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> You're wrong. Some games supported custom playlists.



It was not an OS level application. Hence, no it wasn't natively supported.


----------



## Lurko (Oct 30, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> gaikai is essentially a game networking server that will host many Playstation games. The goal is to stream those games from the server into your ps4 through the network. Like netflix but with games.
> 
> Sony has said that this is how they plan to support PS3 BC in the future, along with the possibility of PS1 and PS2 streaming if it proves successful



So I'll be able to stre gt5 and AO for sixty each ontp the ps4?


----------



## Shirker (Oct 30, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> tbf, custom soundtracks werent available for ps3 either. But atleast you could still play your own music



True. Whether or not it could be added was up to whether or not the developer would support it in their game, right? It wasn't like the Xbox, where you could just stick music anywhere.

That said, this removal doesn't fair well at all for developers implementing it in their games anymore. And even if they do, like you said, I can't use the music I own. This means 70% of the music I use for that kinda thing is gone now, or at least it will be if Sony can't get this issue resolved.


----------



## Spirit King (Oct 30, 2013)

This thing doesn't even play MP3's, there's toasters that can play MP3's Practically any entertainment device designed from 2000 onwards can play MP3. What kind of colossal screw up is this. I understand Sony wants to push it's service but come on son.


----------



## Darth (Oct 30, 2013)

introducing this 2 weeks before the console's launch was hella scumbag.


----------



## Deathgun (Oct 30, 2013)

This won't stop me from buying (I didn't really play music on the PS, used other devices for that)

But that's low Sony....


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 30, 2013)

I want to say this loud and clear Sony;

TAKING OUT FEATURES DOES NOT ENDEAR PEOPLE TO YOUR PLATFORM.

YOU NEED TO GIVE PEOPLE A REASON TO INVEST IN YOUR ECOSYSTEM.

YOU KNOW MORE THAN ANYONE THAT CONSOLES ARE UNDER FIRE. YOU SHOULD KNOW BETTER THAN TO GIVE PEOPLE LESS OF A REASON TO GO FOR A CONSOLE OVER A PC.

I am a console only person saying this. Seriously Sony. Fix this shit quickly. I know you can patch it because DNLA was originally patched into the PS3 firmware after launch. Just do it and get all the bad shit out of the way so people can go back to anticipating games on your platform. This is exactly like Microsoft's garbage removal of features in place of locking down their ecosystem without a good reason. Your better than this. Customer good will is always going to be more valuable to your platform than trying to get people to jump through hoops just to enjoy your product.

If SCE really is being strongarmed, Shu needs to fight back and hard


----------



## bigduo209 (Oct 30, 2013)

I guess they weren't lying about the PS4 not being afford to fail.

They are locking down any other way enjoy media that doesn't apply their services, I'm sure the same thing for MP3s applies to video formats too.

Also the BR and DVD Disc internet-check/activation-disc deal sounds like a way to circumvent any royalty fees associated with including the functionality upfront. I'm sure not paying any royalties also goes double for other formats after eliminating media playback as well.

The "No external HDD support" sounded like it applies to external HDDs in general, not just the ability to install games on them.


----------



## Spirit King (Oct 30, 2013)

Shu replied saying he's going to tell the dev team about our concerns. The good news they heard, the bad news is they were in fact trying to screw us over (not people didn't figure this out).


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 30, 2013)

So what's the big deal that i'm hearing so far? Can someone fill me in???


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 30, 2013)

Yes well, hopefully someone there listens. Its more annoying because SCE's messaging has been almost pixel perfect up until today with this garbage information coming out. 

I want to play my own music. I want to stream my media from my PC. I want the basic multimedia features i had on PS3. Its not hard.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 30, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> So what's the big deal that i'm hearing so far? Can someone fill me in???



Apparently you cant play MP3's on your PS4. You also cant stream media from your PC like DNLA does for PS3. Also apparently to play any sort of music on your PS4 you need to sign up to Sony's Music unlimited service and buy it through that.


----------



## The World (Oct 30, 2013)

Sony flip flopping and fucking up?

I knew I should have seen this coming?

PS4 was too good to be true


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Oct 30, 2013)

Well, to be honest, we, deaf gamers, wouldn't be bothered too much by what FAQ said about the music, MP3. etc, for obvious reason.

I'm still intending to get PS4 just for pure gaming experience, we don't give any fuck for audio, something like that. :

No big deal.


----------



## Vault (Oct 30, 2013)

The PS4 is like the Lamborghini sesto elemento. Stripped down to the bone only capable of what it was intended in the purest form


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 30, 2013)

Welp, atleast we can still say "PS4 is better at providing media functions than the Wii U is"? 

Bah, hopefully they fix it.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Oct 30, 2013)

do something about it yoshida, you guys had a good thing going on, don't fumble it so close to launch

at least promise we're gonna get these features in the future


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 30, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> Apparently you cant play MP3's on your PS4. You also cant stream media from your PC like DNLA does for PS3. Also apparently to play any sort of music on your PS4 you need to sign up to Sony's Music unlimited service and buy it through that.



Blegh, lame. Looks like waiting for 2014 will pay off after all.


----------



## Canute87 (Oct 30, 2013)

They can always implement it eventually what are people going to do afterwards besides comply?


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Oct 30, 2013)

Not being able to change your PSN ID and not being able to customize the user interface are things that are bothering me too


----------



## Reyes (Oct 30, 2013)

These missing features don't really bother me so I will still be getting the system day one, but I hope they changes this for those that do care.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 30, 2013)

With the PS4, that will put me at 4 HDMI devices connected to a television with 3 HDMI ports. Is a HDMI splitter/switch a good idea?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 30, 2013)

i'm glad sony has someone like yosp at the helm of SCE, he can respond quickly to get our concerns out. That has calmed me down somewhat. Just patch it in quickly as possible after launch


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 30, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> Welp, atleast we can still say "PS4 is better at providing media functions than the Wii U is"?
> 
> Bah, hopefully they fix it.



And there it is.

That's false.(Until Sony gets all their shit together)

I can also crack the wiiU to play blu-rays if need be. 

Why does everyone feel the need to shit on the console?

The last time you got a console that focused on gaming and gaming alone, it was the gamecube. Wii to a lesser extent.

Except you could play music on it


----------



## Gino (Oct 30, 2013)

WiiU/PC next gen.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 30, 2013)

>WiiU
>Next gen


----------



## Reyes (Oct 30, 2013)

Gino said:


> WiiU/PC next gen.



:skullknight


----------



## Gino (Oct 30, 2013)

Zaru said:


> >WiiU
> >Next gen


Problem?


Zidane said:


> :skullknight


----------



## Reyes (Oct 30, 2013)

Gino said:


>


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 30, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> And there it is.
> 
> That's false.(Until Sony gets all their shit together)
> 
> ...



Lighten up. Its a joke, even though i know you get super defensive about Wii U and Nintendo.


----------



## Takamura Bear (Oct 30, 2013)

Regarding all these features that won't be included in the PS4, do you think it's possible that Sony will include them later down the line if they get enough backlash from people because of this?

I mean, I don't know how big of a deal it is to some of you guys on here, but would this be something that basically seals the deal for you on getting a PS4 or not?


----------



## Reyes (Oct 30, 2013)

St NightRazr just loves that Wii U


----------



## Reyes (Oct 30, 2013)

Takamura Bear said:


> Regarding all these features that won't be included in the PS4, do you think it's possible that Sony will include them later down the line if they get enough backlash from people because of this?
> 
> I mean, I don't know how big of a deal it is to some of you guys on here, but would this be something that basically seals the deal for you on not getting a PS4 or not?



It's totally not a deal breaking for me, since I never used those features to my knowledge.

It also helps I paid off my PS4 already


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 30, 2013)

Never really used the multimedia features much on the PS3 or the 360. It was a hassle having to either find video formats for the anime series I watch or even worse....having to convert them myself. For those who do make use of that feature I can see why they aren't thrilled about it, but it really isn't the end of the world.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 30, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> Lighten up. Its a joke, even though i know you get super defensive about Wii U and Nintendo.



I know. I wouldnt have said anything if you hadnt been with that weird ass attitude lately.


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 30, 2013)

I don't need the multimedia features on the PS4, I listen to all of my music and watch all of my movies/anime/videos on my phone/laptop.


----------



## Nep Nep (Oct 30, 2013)

Takamura Bear said:


> Regarding all these features that won't be included in the PS4, do you think it's possible that Sony will include them later down the line if they get enough backlash from people because of this?
> 
> I mean, I don't know how big of a deal it is to some of you guys on here, but would this be something that basically seals the deal for you on getting a PS4 or not?



If it plays games I don't care. I have a laptop for everything else, that incidentally does everything else infinitely better AND it's portable.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 30, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> I know. I wouldnt have said anything if you hadnt been with that weird ass attitude lately.



there is no attitude my friend, no attitude at all


----------



## dream (Oct 30, 2013)

All the features that won't be included are worthless to me so I couldn't care less.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 30, 2013)

No you've been infected with the Stigma's


----------



## Shirker (Oct 30, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> I don't need the multimedia features on the PS4, I listen to all of my music and watch all of my movies/anime/videos on my phone/laptop.



It's the principle, brah! I can't finish if I can't play my own music in my vidja gaems! 
/endgrossjokethatwasn'tfunnythefirsttime

You have to admit, neglecting to tell us something like that until just now is poor form. Not to mention, while the feature is a pretty small one, that's the thing; why the heck did such a small feature just up and disappear?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 31, 2013)

the PS4 is a console for gamers.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 31, 2013)

That's doesn't mean we should only be able to play games on it 

But yeah, im guessing its Sony Music Entertainment and Sony Film Entertainment trying to get a cut of that Sony Computer Entertainment money. Hopefully Yosp can go back and convince Kaz to get them to STFU.


----------



## Reyes (Oct 31, 2013)

Less than 20 days away


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 31, 2013)

It seemed so far away in febuary, hard to believe the new generation is almost here


----------



## Reyes (Oct 31, 2013)

I actually bought the DS4 early just to try it out


----------



## Reyes (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## Shirker (Oct 31, 2013)

Zidane said:


> I actually bought the DS4 early just to try it out



YOU CAN DO THAT?!

How is it, btw?


----------



## Reyes (Oct 31, 2013)

Yeah you can do that, Gamestop for some reason is selling some PS4 stuff early.

You can also get Killzone Shadow Fall early but it's useless without a PS4 

Any way been enjoying it so far, still a bit weird to aim though. But that's mostly likely because I'm so use to aiming with the DS3 joysticks. Want to try a FPS with it and see how that goes. L2 and R2 are a lot better, wish the controller came with a charger though.


----------



## Reyes (Oct 31, 2013)

It's a bit weird that the home button won't work with the PS3


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 31, 2013)

Zidane said:


> Yeah you can do that, Gamestop for some reason is selling some PS4 stuff early.
> 
> You can also get Killzone Shadow Fall early but it's useless without a PS4
> 
> Any way been enjoying it so far, still a bit weird to aim though. But that's mostly likely because I'm so use to aiming with the DS3 joysticks. Want to try a FPS with it and see how that goes. L2 and R2 are a lot better, wish the controller came with a charger though.




Sony's trying to 1 up Microsoft so they broke streetdate


----------



## Reyes (Oct 31, 2013)

Apprently Killzone comes with a 7 day free trial of PSN Plus.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 31, 2013)

Rad.Sony's making good moves with that


----------



## Lace (Oct 31, 2013)

Less than a month away


----------



## Xiammes (Oct 31, 2013)

The no media server is a deal breaker for me, oh well I keep enjoying my ps3 till something amazing happens on next gen consoles or they go for cheap.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Oct 31, 2013)

hopefully they'll announce changes/reversals soon


----------



## Xiammes (Oct 31, 2013)

Watch this be one huge publicity stunt to show how Sony listens to the fans, the feature was probably never gone.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 31, 2013)

Sony has tons of hardware and software that can handle media playback and management, how hard can it be to include that?


----------



## Xiammes (Oct 31, 2013)

You can use the Media server on the ps3, Sony was either trying to get people to use its crappy music/video program or they were doing this as some sort of publicity stunt.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Oct 31, 2013)

Xiammes said:


> Watch this be one huge publicity stunt to show how Sony listens to the fans, the feature was probably never gone.



that's silly, they were already riding the goodwill wave, doubt they'd risk alienating possible thousands of potential customers with a needless publicity stunt

inu's theory that sony's other branches pressurised SCE into taking this route is more plausible, specially since this article happened to come out today as well:


----------



## Xiammes (Oct 31, 2013)

I just find it funny they dropped this information a few weeks behind the consoles launch.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Oct 31, 2013)

Zaru said:


> Sony has tons of hardware and software that can handle media playback and management, how hard can it be to include that?



Wouldn't surprise me at all if this was all media stunt.


----------



## Spirit King (Oct 31, 2013)

Audible Phonetics said:


> Wouldn't surprise me at all if this was all media stunt.



Nah they just really want you to buy Music Unlimited as their promotion shows.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 31, 2013)

If Shu can properly explain how important this feature is, i'm sure it'll get reinstated. Just say "its imperative for the future success of our platform". Boom.

Not as simple as that, but still.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Oct 31, 2013)

Sony is doomed
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-24753856


> Sony slashes full-year profit forecast by 40%
> The newly launched the new Xperia Z ultra waterproof smartphone Sony has launched new models in an attempt to boost its share of the smartphone market
> 
> 
> Japanese electronic giant Sony has slashed its full-year profit forecast by 40% as it continues to struggle


----------



## Zaru (Oct 31, 2013)

Supposedly Sony makes most of its profit with insurance business now? But the gaming department isn't very profitable for Microsoft either so the continued existence of the Microsoft/Sony factions isn't even remotely guaranteed

Nintendo will just outlive them lol


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 31, 2013)

Yes, we know Sony the company is doing bad. I just feel bad SCE is stuck along for the ride


----------



## Reyes (Oct 31, 2013)

Yeah for the most part the game division of Sony is doing fine.

It's Sony's other divisions that are hurting them, like TV and Smartphones. 

Also their movie division had 2 flops this year(After-Earth and White House Down)


----------



## Reyes (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Oct 31, 2013)

The Amazing Spider-Man will rescue their movie division next year...


----------



## Reyes (Oct 31, 2013)

The next James Bond movie should also help


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 31, 2013)

Since when did Sony have anything to do with MGM?


----------



## Reyes (Oct 31, 2013)

When MGM was first making Skyfall they didn't have enough money to fully fund a new movie, Sony made a deal with them to help them bring future Bond films to theaters.

So while MGM owns the Bond rights as of right now Sony is still helping them.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 31, 2013)

How long will that deal last?


----------



## Reyes (Oct 31, 2013)

According to this article the deal will end with the next Bond movie, though I wouldn't be surprised if Sony trys too see if they can extend the deal.


----------



## soulnova (Oct 31, 2013)

Zaru said:


> Supposedly Sony makes most of its profit with insurance business now? But the gaming department isn't very profitable for Microsoft either so the continued existence of the Microsoft/Sony factions isn't even remotely guaranteed
> 
> *Nintendo will just outlive them lol*



  Weeks before the release of PS4 and Xbone, they release Pokemon X/Y. A friendly reminder that they still own your soul.... good, good.


----------



## Sotei (Oct 31, 2013)

My extra DS4 controller arrived yesterday from Amazon. It feels pretty damn awesome, I think SONY knocked it out with the changes. The analog sticks are especially awesome now, the DS3's sticks are too slippery to me, I always had to adjust my thumbs as they felt like they were slipping off. 

Can't wait!

WiiU + PS4= I'm all set!


----------



## bigduo209 (Oct 31, 2013)

Spirit King said:


> Saw this on Neogaf lol. They really going to town on this.



Yep, an insult to my consumer intelligence.

The sad part is this outrage over the missing media features will probably not scare enough people away from the console. They revealed the downsides so close to launch, and the people saying "I don't use this feature for ??? reasons" are being too complacent to even care or understand the criticism being brought-up in the first place.

I want the PS4 to succeed, but for the right reasons. Yoshida noting our concerns is one thing, but doing something tangible about it is another.

But yeah, stuff like this is why I wouldn't buy something at launch.


----------



## Sotei (Oct 31, 2013)

bigduo209 said:


> Yep, an insult to my consumer intelligence.
> 
> The sad part is this outrage over the missing media features will probably not scare enough people away from the console. They revealed the downsides so close to launch, and the people saying "I don't use this feature for ??? reasons" are being too complacent to even care or understand the criticism being brought-up in the first place.
> 
> ...




So, the right reasons would be... music and movies... not games?

Don't get me wrong I can sympathize with people who used those features and now won't be able to. I never use my PS3 or 360 for anything outside of gaming. Movie/Music playback has never been a factor for me in a game console.

Hopefully they'll patch it in for those people who do use those features, as for me, I can't miss or care about something I've never or will never use.


----------



## Mei Lin (Oct 31, 2013)

I am moving to a new flat, I am buying a new tv. What tv would be good and compatible with Ps4?


----------



## Vault (Oct 31, 2013)

Buy a Samsung LED


----------



## Max Thunder (Oct 31, 2013)

I know this is not the Vita thread but I'm really considering buying a Vita like, tomorrow, also because of it's functionality with the PS4.

But in terms of games is it worth actually buying a Ps Vita would you say? I've made some research into some of the games out for it but they had bad reviews in general, I'm an avid fan of RPGs specially JRPGs and only a couple had decent reviews. So, would you say buying a Vita is worth it and are there any games you'd recommend?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 31, 2013)

Honestly I think the LCD model is way better than the OLED model 

Vita has some worthwhile titles, but there are a lot of ports. And indie games.
I'd say its worth it if you want to play handheld version of console games (some are really crappy,) old playstation games and some other shit.

But I'd wait a year to get one


----------



## Vault (Oct 31, 2013)

LCDs have the gas problem waste of money.


----------



## Gunners (Oct 31, 2013)

I don't think LCD's have gas, they're plasma tvs? To be honest I never paid much attention to that shit.


----------



## Vault (Oct 31, 2013)

Oh shit it's plasma.


----------



## Id (Oct 31, 2013)

Mei Lin said:


> I am moving to a new flat, I am buying a new tv. What tv would be good and compatible with Ps4?



TC-PVT60 by Panasonic.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 31, 2013)

Max Thunder said:


> I know this is not the Vita thread but I'm really considering buying a Vita like, tomorrow, also because of it's functionality with the PS4.
> 
> But in terms of games is it worth actually buying a Ps Vita would you say? I've made some research into some of the games out for it but they had bad reviews in general, I'm an avid fan of RPGs specially JRPGs and only a couple had decent reviews. So, would you say buying a Vita is worth it and are there any games you'd recommend?



Vita has a pretty good library now. Im personally waiting for vitatv to come out to buy one. But Persona 4 Golden is the primer jrpg on the device


----------



## Reyes (Nov 1, 2013)




----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 1, 2013)

in addition to that, MLB is being revealed on the 4th and Epic apparently is cosying up to Sony real tight


----------



## TylerDurden (Nov 1, 2013)

Vault said:


> Buy a Samsung LED



This. Been using its 55' type for a year and it's fantastic. Good suggestion Vault.


----------



## TylerDurden (Nov 1, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> Vita has a pretty good library now. *Im personally waiting for vitatv* to come out to buy one. But Persona 4 Golden is the primer jrpg on the device




So am i that shit is cheap as fuck i can buy it with my allowance but i heard it could only play a limited amount of Vita games but can it play stuff like Killzone, Uncharted, or dat Persona though?


----------



## TylerDurden (Nov 1, 2013)

Any idea when The Order : 1886 will come out?


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Nov 1, 2013)

Max Thunder said:


> I know this is not the Vita thread but I'm really considering buying a Vita like, tomorrow, also because of it's functionality with the PS4.



funny enough i've been flirting with buying a vita this entire week, my only problem is will i actually play it, as in will i have the time

most of my free time is spent on the internet or home console, i'm finding it hard to picture a scenario in which i actually sit down with a handheld and that's the main reason i haven't bought a ds and pokemon neither

but every time i look at a vita i just want to buy it


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Nov 1, 2013)

Vita is appealing to me when the wife wants the TV but doesn't want me to leave the room either.  I can just play on the Vita on the couch all my ps4 games.


----------



## steveht93 (Nov 1, 2013)

Cod in ps4--->native 1080p

Cod on xbone---->720 up scaled to 1080


GG wp


----------



## Reyes (Nov 1, 2013)

TylerDurden said:


> Any idea when The Order : 1886 will come out?



The game is confirmed for 2014.


----------



## Reyes (Nov 1, 2013)




----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 1, 2013)

*Best Buy PS4 and Xbox One Midnight Launches Detailed*​


> With the U.S. launches of PlayStation 4 and Xbox One just two and three weeks away, respectively, Best Buy has offered up some details on how it will be handling midnight launches at its retail stores.
> 
> If you pre-ordered either system, you do not need to attend a midnight opening in order to get your system, games, and accessories; pre-orders will be held for eight days following launch. If your order is not picked up during that window, though, it will be canceled. Whether you pre-ordered in-store or through BestBuy.com and chose in-store pickup, your pre-order is only good for the store you selected -- it will do you no good if you go to a different store.
> 
> ...


----------



## Max Thunder (Nov 1, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> funny enough i've been flirting with buying a vita this entire week, my only problem is will i actually play it, as in will i have the time
> 
> most of my free time is spent on the internet or home console, i'm finding it hard to picture a scenario in which i actually sit down with a handheld and that's the main reason i haven't bought a ds and pokemon neither
> 
> but every time i look at a vita i just want to buy it



That's the thing I commute to London every day so I'm inside a train at least 3 hours everyday, 1:30 each way so I actually think I'd find myself playing it alot


----------



## Xiammes (Nov 2, 2013)

> *Will PS4 support media servers or DLNA support in order to stream videos or movies from a home PC?*
> 
> 
> The PS4 system does not support client functionality* for media servers.
> *We appreciate your feedback and are exploring possibilities.



The faq has been updated, looks like the back lash was big enough.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 2, 2013)

WiiU has games now? Really? Is this real life?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 2, 2013)

> Concerned about utilizing Sony?s PS4/PS Vita Remote Play if your wifi connection is down, well a new finding from PlaystationLifestyle suggests you are still in good hands. According to Sony?s living breathing Playstation wikipedia of all thing BEYOND on the PS4 front, Shuhei Yoshida has added some comfort on the idea:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Reyes (Nov 2, 2013)

Fortnite for PS4?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 2, 2013)

Pre-ordered 2k14  and bought my extra controller this morning. 



The waiting game can now start.


----------



## Id (Nov 2, 2013)

Id said:


> TC-PVT60 by Panasonic.



And Yes, my suggestion is a Plasma set.

Far as I know, Plasma>>LCD/LED in terms of Picture/Film Quality.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 2, 2013)

Jesus you guys are buying 60$ controllers?


----------



## Zaru (Nov 2, 2013)

I can understand that investment if you're into splitscreen/local coop, otherwise it does seem kinda pointless


----------



## Nep Nep (Nov 2, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Jesus you guys are buying 60$ controllers?



PS3 ones were 60 bucks as well. 

Dunno what the PS2 ones were at the start, I know they were about 25-30 when I got one.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 2, 2013)

Spending 60$ on a PS3 controller= all my lol's


----------



## 115 (Nov 2, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Spending 60$ on a PS3 controller= all my lol's



This is nothing new. Controllers have costed around $60 for both consoles for a long time.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 2, 2013)

You're complaining? It's 60 EURO here, that's over 80$.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 2, 2013)

Zaru said:


> I can understand that investment if you're into splitscreen/local coop, otherwise it does seem kinda pointless



I like having tournaments and gaming sessions with my friends at my home, so the extra controller (much like the PS3 controllers) will get plenty of use.


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 2, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Jesus you guys are buying 60$ controllers?



Well, that is how much they go for on retail. Was the same thing last gen. Controllers are not cheap.


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 2, 2013)

I wonder what a fully flesh out DMC would be like with next gen graphics going at 60fps (I mean white haired Dante style hopefully of DMC3)


----------



## Takahashi (Nov 3, 2013)

Haven't really been keeping up with the next-gen consoles.  All of my friends are going Xbox, and I'm a sucker for shooters, and Xbox will almost certainly win out in that area.

But I'm finding myself bored of a lot of games lately.  There's really just not enough interesting ideas out there.  Naturally I'm looking at indie games, but christ, you might as well just rename all of them to "artistic puzzle platformer" and be done with it.   Not that I have a problem with old-school, but games of the Fez, and Journey variety, which everyone and their grandmother seems to love, are completely unappealing to me.  Something like a Bushido Blade is far more my style.

So, is there anything promising on the horizon for innovation (that's actually fun), or at least uncommon elements on next-gen consoles?


----------



## Xiammes (Nov 3, 2013)

Knack looks interesting.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 3, 2013)

what's your referring to is the "casualization of the marketplace"  essentially, everything has to appeal to the common lowest denominator and if its the least bit novel its either not going to be greenlighted by a publisher or made because nobody wants to spend any money on AA productions any more. If it doesn't eleventy billion dollars its a waste of money


----------



## Reyes (Nov 3, 2013)

Xiammes said:


> Knack looks interesting.



In Cerny we trust


----------



## Disaresta (Nov 3, 2013)

honestly I want less pretty games and more big games out of this generation. the eye candy is great but can we move past the 10 hour games now?


----------



## Nep Nep (Nov 3, 2013)

Disaresta said:


> honestly I want less pretty games and more big games out of this generation. the eye candy is great but can we move past the 10 hour games now?



Seriously fuck that shit. The developers don't even have an excuse. Make it pretty and good or just make it good. 

Don't give me short ass campaigns with no replayability in sight and everything compromised for graphical fidelity. Charging dollars for short ass games is unforgivable.


----------



## Disaresta (Nov 3, 2013)

Kyokkai said:


> Seriously fuck that shit. The developers don't even have an excuse. Make it pretty and good or just make it good.
> 
> Don't give me short ass campaigns with no replayability in sight and everything compromised for graphical fidelity. Charging dollars for short ass games is unforgivable.



Might as well just drop the game prices down to those of a movie at the rate some were going. 

I'm looking t you beyond and last of us


----------



## Xiammes (Nov 3, 2013)

I don't know why you are bitching about game length, games are undoubtedly getting longer each generation. Old Resident Evil games were 3-4 hour games, and 8bit and 16bit games can be completed in a few hours. Even Call of Duty games offer longer campaigns.


----------



## Kishido (Nov 3, 2013)

Feature Trailer



Latin America TV ad



Legendary ElTorro gif


----------



## Disaresta (Nov 3, 2013)

Xiammes said:


> I don't know why you are bitching about game length, games are undoubtedly getting longer each generation. Old Resident Evil games were 3-4 hour games, and 8bit and 16bit games can be completed in a few hours. Even Call of Duty games offer longer campaigns.



worst comparisons have really never been made.  But if you think its excusable that games from last gen were all relatively longer than games from this gen then thats your purgative. I dont enjoy settling for mediocrity though, particularly that which has been forced on us by "AAA" games. The only "AAA" game worth a single squirt off piss we've gotten recently is GTA 5


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Nov 3, 2013)

Disaresta said:


> I'm looking t you last of us



no                          .


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Nov 3, 2013)

Disaresta said:


> The only "AAA" game worth a single squirt off piss we've gotten recently is GTA 5



you need to stop posting.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 3, 2013)

Xiammes said:


> I don't know why you are bitching about game length, games are undoubtedly getting longer each generation.



Having been a PC gamer for most of my life, I remember it was just over 10 years ago when games under 20 hours were considered "short". So "undoubtably getting longer" sounds strange...


----------



## Disaresta (Nov 3, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> you need to stop posting.



someone is upset


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Nov 3, 2013)

Nah                .


----------



## Xiammes (Nov 3, 2013)

Zaru said:


> Having been a PC gamer for most of my life, I remember it was just over 10 years ago when games under 20 hours were considered "short". So "undoubtably getting longer" sounds strange...



I've been a bit mixed between console and PC gamer, but games have been getting longer, at least to me. I guess it depends on the type of games you play, when I was younger they felt so short to me.


----------



## Disaresta (Nov 3, 2013)

Xiammes said:


> I've been a bit mixed between console and PC gamer, but games have been getting longer, at least to me. I guess it depends on the type of games you play, when I was younger they felt so short to me.



I think my problem is that I was so spoiled with the mass of lengthy jrpgs that came out last gen that most of the games this gen just feel far to easy to complete. Luckily the ps3 has seen a surge of these titles being released but the fact that they remain niche while 5 hour long games sell like hot cakes takes all of the piss out of me.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 3, 2013)

Xiammes said:


> I've been a bit mixed between console and PC gamer, but games have been getting longer, at least to me. I guess it depends on the type of games you play, when I was younger they felt so short to me.



Although I did play different games back then (mostly RTS, sports and rpg which are longer in general), I tested my memory and looked at some very old reviews for Max Payne 1 in 2001, which seems to last in average over 10 hours:



> A tad on the short side (under 20 hours), which I could overlook if some multiplayer support was included





> There are some issues with Max Payne, though (I guess nothing is ever perfect). First of all, it is way too short. Let me emphasize: IT IS WAY TOO DAMN SHORT.





> coupled with its short play time





> Even if MP is a little short





> While it only takes about ten hours to complete Max Payne



It goes on like this. Expectations of a singleplayer game's length (particularly shooters) were DEFINITELY different back then.


----------



## Disaresta (Nov 3, 2013)

Zaru said:


> Although I did play different games back then (mostly RTS, sports and rpg which are longer in general), I tested my memory and looked at some very old reviews for Max Payne 1 in 2001, which seems to last in average over 10 hours:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gone are the days when simple gameplay could carry a game. Now its all about resolution and FPS. It's all jargon for garbage imo. I'm excited as all hell for the ps4 and the ps3 has been great, but I'd like to know why the best gaming experience I've had can be found on the 3ds of all places. Where the games generally last much longer than the ones found on consoles. Something is backwards here.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 3, 2013)

Handheld games in general have to be convincing in gameplay more than graphics - because the graphics on a handheld are gonna fall behind consoles by default.

I also spent 30-50 hours on my DS games, so while I only have around 15 or so, they all had a close to "1€ per game hour" ratio even at the original price and WITHOUT replaying excessively. It's pretty much impossible to get that much with a story focussed singleplayer game on consoles nowadays.


----------



## Gino (Nov 3, 2013)

Xiammes said:


> I don't know why you are bitching about game length, games are undoubtedly getting longer each generation.


----------



## Xiammes (Nov 3, 2013)

Disaresta said:


> I think my problem is that I was so spoiled with the mass of lengthy jrpgs that came out last gen that most of the games this gen just feel far to easy to complete. Luckily the ps3 has seen a surge of these titles being released but the fact that they remain niche while 5 hour long games sell like hot cakes takes all of the piss out of me.



The opposite for me, when I was younger I hardly had any jrpg's to play other then final fantasy's. Besides those final fantasy games, the longest games I ever had besides my point and click adventure games were Pokemon and the Legend of Zelda games and I could beat all those games in less then 12 hours.

Only starting this gen have I been able to play all of these massive games, I had gotten over 60 hours playing DAO and Mass Effect games, 80 hour playthroughs of Fallout, 30 hours on my demons souls and dark soul playthroughs and many more games. This isn't counting my visual novel games that take 50+ hours.


----------



## Tempproxy (Nov 3, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> no                          .



Lol that's what I thought as well, the campaign mode on that was pretty solid and felt long. Don't know the exact time but I took my time with this bad boy. In regards to Beyond that was just a fucking joke in regards to length it was fucking pathetic, they said it was longer than heavy rain but it felt shorter.


----------



## deathgod (Nov 3, 2013)

Any word on Sony enabling external HDD support later on? Just saw a report on Kotaku that all PS4 games will have to be installed onto the HDD, so Killzone and Ghosts will be almost 100GB! I don't think they make HDD's of that size above 2TB and as a person who's had several 2-3TB HDDs crash last month alone, I'm not comfortable potentially losing all that info. They need to have eternal HDD support just because of the sheer volume of game install sizes.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 3, 2013)

can USBs still be used to store saves?


----------



## Reyes (Nov 3, 2013)

You would have to look at the FAQ to learn, or ask Yoshida on twitter


----------



## deathgod (Nov 3, 2013)

Zidane said:


> You would have to look at the FAQ to learn, or ask Yoshida on twitter



I think the FAQ said they weren't supported currently, but I was hoping Sony might've rethought that considering the info that has come out about game install sizes. They're discussing the DNLA issue and I think the lack of eternal HDD support is an even bigger issue, so I thought someone might've brought it up to them. I don't use twitter or I would spam Yoshida about it.


----------



## Disaresta (Nov 3, 2013)

I heard they are planning to fix the external HDD and lack of usb, and mp3 support in a future patch hopefully close to launch.


----------



## Veggie (Nov 3, 2013)

Disaresta said:


> Might as well just drop the game prices down to those of a movie at the rate some were going.
> 
> I'm looking t you beyond and *last of us*





Xiammes said:


> Knack looks interesting.



I think the Knack bundle is sold out on amazon


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 4, 2013)

deathgod said:


> Any word on Sony enabling external HDD support later on? Just saw a report on Kotaku that all PS4 games will have to be installed onto the HDD, so Killzone and Ghosts will be almost 100GB! I don't think they make HDD's of that size above 2TB and as a person who's had several 2-3TB HDDs crash last month alone, I'm not comfortable potentially losing all that info. They need to have eternal HDD support just because of the sheer volume of game install sizes.



You are mistaken. No PS4 games will be above 50gb by default.

As for external support, who knows, but i doubt it.

I dont know why installing games to the HDD is a surprise, you have to do the same thing with Xbox One. The Blu ray drive is literally incapable of reading the data fast enough from games to even be feasible


----------



## The World (Nov 4, 2013)

I love it 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pDqea9cWOn4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bergelmir (Nov 4, 2013)

deathgod said:


> Any word on Sony enabling external HDD support later on? *Just saw a report on Kotaku that all PS4 games will have to be installed onto the HDD*, so Killzone and Ghosts will be almost 100GB! I don't think they make HDD's of that size above 2TB and as a person who's had several 2-3TB HDDs crash last month alone, I'm not comfortable potentially losing all that info. They need to have eternal HDD support just because of the sheer volume of game install sizes.



I've been out of the loop on the next-gen consoles. So does this mean that PS4 won't be reading from the discs at all? The discs are just for a one time install?


----------



## The World (Nov 4, 2013)

All PS3 games install on the HDD as well, no?


----------



## Disaresta (Nov 4, 2013)

The way I've heard some people explain it the instal is some kind of temporary thing, and once you've finished playing the game and take it out the data is uninstalled. Likely a byproduct of sony's original intent to instigate the same DRM policies as microsoft. Despite their claim to the contrary. But that's shitty speculation and ign tard speak so take it with a grain of salt.


----------



## Bergelmir (Nov 4, 2013)

Disaresta said:


> The way I've heard some people explain it the instal is some kind of temporary thing, and once you've finished playing the game and take it out the data is uninstalled. Likely a byproduct of sony's original intent to instigate the same DRM policies as microsoft. Despite their claim to the contrary. But that's shitty speculation and ign tard speak so take it with a grain of salt.



So if I'm reading that right: after the initial install, the disc isn't needed unless you've uninstalled the game and want to install it again, right?

Hummm. I don't really like that, if the games are going to be so big. And its probably going to be a headache for guys who buy a lot of games.

Should be interesting to see how this works out, though. Could be great.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 4, 2013)

Disaresta said:


> The way I've heard some people explain it the instal is some kind of temporary thing, and once you've finished playing the game and take it out the data is uninstalled. Likely a byproduct of sony's original intent to instigate the same DRM policies as microsoft. Despite their claim to the contrary. But that's shitty speculation and ign tard speak so take it with a grain of salt.



Doesnt have anything to do with DRM. The 6x BR drive is too slow to read the amount of data necessary for streaming directly from disk. Hence all games need to be installed automatically. You have to manage the data yourself,, and delete the data based on what your not using at the time. Its a terrible system, but it seems they could not think of any other thing to do at launch. My solution? Swap out the HDD for a bigger one. Im getting a 2tb drive with my PS4, so i wont have to worry about those installs for a long time.


----------



## Disaresta (Nov 4, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> Doesnt have anything to do with DRM. *The 6x BR drive is too slow to read the amount of data necessary for streaming directly from disk.* Hence all games need to be installed automatically. You have to manage the data yourself,, and delete the data based on what your not using at the time. Its a terrible system, but it seems they could not think of any other thing to do at launch. My solution? Swap out the HDD for a bigger one. Im getting a 2tb drive with my PS4, so i wont have to worry about those installs for a long time.



That makes a lot more sense then anything I've heard so far. I heard that the install automatically goes away once you stop playing though, so say you have 500gb free and the games takes 50 when your playing it you'll drop down to 450gb free, then when your done playing and take the disk out you'll go back to 500gb free without you manually having to uninstall to free space every time.

Which seems like less of a headache to me but also sounds unrealistic and to good to be true.


----------



## Tempproxy (Nov 4, 2013)

Disaresta said:


> That makes a lot more sense then anything I've heard so far. I heard that the install automatically goes away once you stop playing though, so say you have 500gb free and the games takes 50 when your playing it you'll drop down to 450gb free, then when your done playing and take the disk out you'll go back to 500gb free without you manually having to uninstall to free space every time.
> 
> Which seems like less of a headache to me *but also sounds unrealistic and to good to be true*.



That's because the Ps4 has it's on AI.


----------



## Disaresta (Nov 4, 2013)

Tempproxy said:


> That's because the Ps4 has it's on AI.



god bless the magic of shit I dont understand


----------



## Canute87 (Nov 4, 2013)

A disc only for the purpose of installing.  Makes me wonder what's the point of having these big games.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 4, 2013)

Hurray for waiting hours to actually play the game after we put the disc in.


----------



## The World (Nov 4, 2013)

It should never take hours


unless it's Killzone


----------



## sworder (Nov 4, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> Im getting a 2tb drive with my PS4, so i wont have to worry about those installs for a long time.



Good luck finding one. There are none


----------



## deathgod (Nov 4, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> You are mistaken. No PS4 games will be above 50gb by default.
> 
> As for external support, who knows, but i doubt it.
> 
> I dont know why installing games to the HDD is a surprise, you have to do the same thing with Xbox One. The Blu ray drive is literally incapable of reading the data fast enough from games to even be feasible



I think you meant Kotaku is mistaken, because I never am:ignoramus



The back of the box for Ghosts states a min install of 49GB, and killzone is 45 GB so technically its not 50 but it might as well be. 

 I honestly don't see all the data being cleared away (if any) once a game is exited because wouldn't all that constant writing to the disk deteriorate the HDDs performance and life span?

External drives are great because you can (presumably) use higher capacity drives (4TB) or hybrid drives to get better performance/space, and if one of those drives crashes its not a big deal to replace it. You can also justjust carry the drive to a friends house and play your games without having to install your data on their PS4.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 4, 2013)

sworder said:


> Good luck finding one. There are none



There are plenty, you just gotta know where to look.


----------



## The World (Nov 4, 2013)

sworder said:


> Good luck finding one. There are none



You must live in a cave


----------



## Takamura Bear (Nov 4, 2013)

Blockbuster store refunds PS4 pre-order after megaphone protest: 


They offered him ?450 worth of CDs, DVDs and Blu-rays instead. He didn't take their offer.


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 4, 2013)

Damn blockbuster are really in the shit again.  It's about time they realised that if they can't keep up with market trends then they should just give it up and go home instead of spending ANOTHER spell in administration.


----------



## Gunners (Nov 4, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Hurray for waiting hours to actually play the game after we put the disc in.



The loading time is actually what deters me from playing games nowadays. Ignoring the install time, I genuinely cannot be bothered to wait for a few minutes after a put in the game. It is unacceptable.

And seeing Blockbuster is saddening, crushed by fast internet connections, should have invested their money in a project like netflix.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 4, 2013)

Gunners said:


> The loading time is actually what deters me from playing games nowadays. Ignoring the install time, I genuinely cannot be bothered to wait for a few minutes after a put in the game. It is unacceptable.



Maybe it's because I install everything, but aside from the initial load in gta v, I don't remember this being a problem

Especially not compared to the abysmal loading times I experienced on PC in the past


----------



## Shirker (Nov 4, 2013)

Last of Us had a pretty crazy initial load too. Somewhere around 3 to 5 minutes.


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 4, 2013)

Gunners said:


> The loading time is actually what deters me from playing games nowadays. Ignoring the install time, I genuinely cannot be bothered to wait for a few minutes after a put in the game. It is unacceptable.



Now I am going to show my age a bit here, but just be glad you were never around when games were loaded by cassette.  They could take up to thirty minutes and any major movement in the house could cause you needing to start over.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Nov 4, 2013)

i'm not worried about the installs, 500gb should hold at least 9-12 games

i usually delete games after i beat them, so my hdd will likely only hold 6 games i play regularly at a time anyway


----------



## Xiammes (Nov 4, 2013)

I have been running into memory space problems on my pstriple, to lazy and poor to buy a new HDD. As long as every game isn't 50gb, the intial 500gb hdd should last awhile.


----------



## sworder (Nov 4, 2013)

The World said:


> You must live in a cave



You must not read well 

"desktop hard drive"
"3.5 inches"

that shit don't fit


----------



## Shirker (Nov 4, 2013)

Neither do you. 2.5 2TB drives exist...

And even if they didn't Inu wasn't talking about shoving the drive inside the PS4.


----------



## sworder (Nov 4, 2013)

Ok, then look for one. Don't sit here and say they exist but then not show me

All the 2TB 2.5 HDDs I've found do not fit in a laptop. Either there is a disclaimer saying so or there is a review saying so, as I read one in Amazon

And if you won't fit it inside the PS4 then what do you want it for? PS4 doesn't accept external HDDs


----------



## Shirker (Nov 4, 2013)

sworder said:


> Ok, then look for one. Don't sit here and say they exist but then not show me
> 
> All the 2TB 2.5 HDDs I've found do not fit in a laptop. Either there is a disclaimer saying so or there is a review saying so, as I read one in Amazon



That doesn't change the fact that they exist, but eh, good point. *shrugs*
Did some reading up on the HD situation regarding the PS4. I concede.


----------



## deathgod (Nov 4, 2013)

sworder said:


> You must not read well
> 
> "desktop hard drive"
> "3.5 inches"
> ...




There ya go.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 5, 2013)

The downlods from disk to drive wont be that long. I think KZ dev said KZSF is going to take about 2 minutes tops.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 5, 2013)

deathgod said:


> There ya go.



His issue is that most of those drive probably won't fit into the PS4.

Because when designing the casing for a 2.5 drive, it's important to make sure that they don't work in the very machine that they were initially built for, apparently.


----------



## sworder (Nov 5, 2013)

deathgod said:


> There ya go.



Look at the disclaimers



> These drives are 15mm high, and will not fit into laptops/notebooks



PS4 HDDs are 9.5mm not 15mm. They're all desktop HDDs.

Seriously there are no 2 TB HDDs for laptops/PS4


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Nov 5, 2013)

gorgeous:



:33


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 5, 2013)

I hope the ps4 slim will use an ssd.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 5, 2013)

Imagine replacing the 500GB drive with a 512GB SSD


----------



## Reyes (Nov 5, 2013)




----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 5, 2013)

It seem CoD Ghost runs like garbage on the PS4. People on GAF are not happy.   framerate  is terrible


----------



## Kael Hyun (Nov 5, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> It seem CoD Ghost runs like garbage on the PS4. People on GAF are not happy.   framerate  is terrible



What do they expect CoD is shit anyway...


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 5, 2013)

Kael Hyun said:


> What do they expect CoD is shit anyway...



because those are the same people who made a big deal about Ghost running at 1080p  on PS4 and 720 on X1.

And in the end is about how the game runs.

Probably was a rushed product for both next gent console.

Edit: Fixed typo. I was typing two different things in different forums,.


----------



## The World (Nov 5, 2013)

Zaru said:


> Imagine replacing the 500GB drive with a 512GB SSD



Can we finally use SSD on the PS4?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 5, 2013)

it runs like hot garbage and is optimized poorly on both PC, next gen and current gen from what i'm hearing. It seems the janitors at IW are now running around with their heads cut off because they took on too many SKU's while trying to prepare for a new gen and make a game all at the same time. That's even before you get to the question of if the game is good or not.

Ironically the Wii U version is probably the most balanced one quality wise, because Treyarch is porting that version, not IW.

Its just ridiculous that a game like this claims to need 6gb of ram and still runs at sub 40fps at 1080p with no AA on a 7870.

I guess it does say something tho, that even with all the problems ps4 version still manages to get to 1080p. Very easy to develop for indeed


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 5, 2013)

Do they even run worse than BlOps2 Wii U version?


----------



## Shirker (Nov 5, 2013)

Pretty weird to see a CoD game with lukewarm responses. Also, I found this interesting.



> "Ghosts is a step backwards from 2012's Black Ops 2 -- and the weakest game in the series since 2009's Modern Warfare 2."



I'm no CoD player, but MW2 was weak? How strange; are the games' quality inversely proportional to how good the trailer is? Because the trailers for Ghost and MW2 were siiiick~.


----------



## Reyes (Nov 5, 2013)

Looks like I will skip this one.

I was thinking about getting this today for my birthday but so many mixed reviews turned me off of it.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 5, 2013)

yeah unless your buying it for wii u or 360, id say avoid avoid avoid

Ill see if Treyarch can pick up the slack next year


----------



## Gino (Nov 5, 2013)

lol fps.........


----------



## dream (Nov 5, 2013)

Shirker said:


> I'm no CoD player, but MW2 was weak? How strange; are the games' quality inversely proportional to how good the trailer is? Because the trailers for Ghost and MW2 were siiiick~.



All COD games are weak compared to COD4 on the PC.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 5, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> it runs like hot garbage and is optimized poorly on both PC, next gen and current gen from what i'm hearing. It seems the janitors at IW are now running around with their heads cut off because they took on too many SKU's while trying to prepare for a new gen and make a game all at the same time. That's even before you get to the question of if the game is good or not.
> 
> Ironically the Wii U version is probably the most balanced one quality wise, because Treyarch is porting that version, not IW.
> 
> ...



I am reading some many good things about the WiiU version in MP. I am so happy that I got it.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 5, 2013)

Dream said:


> All COD games are weak compared to COD4 on the PC.



Really? I've heard some pretty decent things about BlOps2.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 5, 2013)

Wow the WiiU version is running real nice. Better than BO2.  I did like how BO2 ran on the WiiU. Now I am going to test MP


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 5, 2013)

Wii U is now the one with the best ports. Need for Speed Most Wanted U, COD Ghosts, Batman Origins, Deus Ex...what's next?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 5, 2013)

Watch Dogs... lol


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 5, 2013)

if it had launched at its original date its possible i guess...but now that its been delayed, i think they'll be able to get all versions ready in time


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 5, 2013)

Imran Khan ‏@imranzomg 
It's funny that, after how world-ending Call of Duty's resolution difference was, it turns out Infinity Ward are just shitty programmers.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 5, 2013)

it is funny, but what the resolution difference for CODghosts also says, is that the performance advantage between the two consoles is there even with incompetent coders where they can still work off of a much higher resolution by default on PS4. That's a significant revelation from this.


----------



## Nordstrom (Nov 5, 2013)

I've decided to leave the Xbone behind and buy a Sony for this generation, mainly because it comes earlier and I want to be among the people saying "FIRST".

I'll still buy the Xbone... but I'll wait until it's been properly run in...


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 5, 2013)

well im glad there are people joining the superior side 

But yeah, im never planning on an X1, PS4 for most multiplats and first parties, and Wii U for some multiplats and first party will do me fine


----------



## Irishwonder (Nov 6, 2013)

I'm looking forward to my X1 (I'll never give up my HALO!  Too many fun experiences)  But I will admit that I'm a little jealous of your guys Infamous Second Sons and the Order.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 6, 2013)

welp, glad to hear it  maybe one day you'll become a dual owner


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 6, 2013)

I feel like I'm the only one interested in Crimson Dragon and Quantum Break around here. But then again I'm not in a hurry to buy any next gen console, with any luck, they'll eventually make a version with a less ridiculous price.

Second son looks gewd but I'm still just a lukewarm fan of Infamous and Last Order completely missed me. I'm really expecting something big out of Santa Monica's next project though.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Nov 6, 2013)

^last order?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 6, 2013)

i guess he means the order 1886


----------



## Nep Nep (Nov 6, 2013)

Irishwonder said:


> I'm looking forward to my X1 (I'll never give up my HALO!  Too many fun experiences)  But I will admit that I'm a little jealous of your guys Infamous Second Sons and the Order.



It always just reminded me of Quake 3 with prettier graphics. Incidentally I still play Q3, still a crap ton of people that do. 

At least I can say that much about Halo, CoD on the other hand reminds me of a stripped down Quake.


----------



## Gabe (Nov 6, 2013)

One more week for it to be released


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 7, 2013)

its not too far away now


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 7, 2013)

Gabe said:


> One more week for it to be released



Yep, made I have launch day off from work. I plan to enjoy that weekend.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 7, 2013)

*Killzone Mega Bundle 2 week delay in EU? Germany and Finland named already by website*


----------



## Zaru (Nov 7, 2013)

BLUNDER OF THE CENTURY


----------



## Takamura Bear (Nov 7, 2013)

Damn, the inside of the PS4 looks tidy as hell. 



Pure hardware porn.


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 7, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I feel like I'm the only one interested in Crimson Dragon and Quantum Break around here. But then again I'm not in a hurry to buy any next gen console, with any luck, they'll eventually make a version with a less ridiculous price.
> 
> Second son looks gewd but I'm still just a lukewarm fan of Infamous and Last Order completely missed me. I'm really expecting something big out of Santa Monica's next project though.



The more I read about Crimson Dragon the more interested I become. If it's as good as Panzer Dragoon Orta, then it will be a nice exclusive to start the X1, though it won't sell any consoles or probably gain a lot of e-respect in video game circles. Niche title.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 7, 2013)

I'm getting a PS4 sometime next year, new. I'll get an Xbox One whenever it gets a good price slash and enough exclusives. I don't wanna be a launch guinea pig this year.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 7, 2013)

I want a PS4 next year too. All depend of what kind of games I see on it. Do not care about the launch line up right now.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Nov 7, 2013)

so erm, bought a vita today, great piece of hardware it is, i'm surprised

having a blast with killzone mercenary, going to buy persona and maybe soul sacrifice in the next couple of weeks


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 7, 2013)

Cant wait for my PS4 next week. Hopefully i dont get shanked walking out of the parking lot with it in hand


----------



## TylerDurden (Nov 7, 2013)

Yea in the scheme of things getting the console next year is a more calm-headed decision. At least i should get it when The Second Son come out.


----------



## lathia (Nov 7, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> so erm, bought a vita today, great piece of *hardware* it is, i'm surprised
> 
> having a blast with killzone mercenary, going to buy persona and maybe soul sacrifice in the next couple of weeks



Superior in every way to the 3DS. It's too bad it stops there. I have my Vita playing PSP games. I wish more RPGs came out for it.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Nov 7, 2013)

Prepare your bodies its happening.


----------



## steveht93 (Nov 7, 2013)

only 7 days guys!!!!! the return on the king baby!


----------



## Max Thunder (Nov 7, 2013)

lathia said:


> Superior in every way to the 3DS. It's too bad it stops there. I have my Vita playing PSP games. I wish more RPGs came out for it.





Check the Vita section, click on the links and then look for where it says screenshots and check those out, I hope some of these get ported!


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 7, 2013)

7 Days left. My copy of 2k14 will be available tomorrow and the system about 7 days afterwards


----------



## Gabe (Nov 7, 2013)

I hopefully will get mine only a couple days after release because I ordered it online sucks but at least I found one


----------



## Veggie (Nov 7, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b-SPU06r06E[/YOUTUBE]
Micrsoft have you no shame?
:rofl :rofl :rofl

And Fuck you google


----------



## Shirker (Nov 7, 2013)

Why's he so angry?


----------



## Disaresta (Nov 8, 2013)

7 days until my post exchange in korea breaks my heart


----------



## Darth (Nov 8, 2013)

Shirker said:


> Why's he so angry?



That's the online persona he uses to draw in viewers. If he wasn't angry or quirky or unique in some way, nobody would watch his videos.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 8, 2013)

Darth said:


> That the online persona he uses to draw in viewers. If he wasn't angry or quirky or unique in some way, nobody would watch his videos.



The gaming review/commentary market is quite saturated, so you need some "quirks" nowadays to stand out. Quality opinions alone don't matter much


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 8, 2013)

Zaru said:


> The gaming review/commentary market is quite saturated, so you need some "quirks" nowadays to stand out. Quality opinions alone don't matter much



Pretty much. You have a large selection of reviewers/commentators to choose from. Simply being informed isn't enough.


----------



## Gino (Nov 8, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]eyBG-FVSvY0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Disaresta (Nov 8, 2013)

that video does make me wonder once again why so many feel the need to hate on nintendo. wii u this wii u that. bitch its priced the same as the current gen consoles. nintendo isn't not competing with sony and microsoft because it can't, it not competing with them because the console war is a joke. 

/rant

honestly this hole generation of gaming is just making me sick. remember when this was a fun hobby? when your friend owning a different console just meant that you had the chance to experience some of that sweetness to? 

/really end of rant


----------



## Zaru (Nov 8, 2013)

Disaresta said:


> /rant
> 
> honestly this hole generation of gaming is just making me sick. remember when this was a fun hobby? when your friend owning a different console just meant that you had the chance to experience some of that sweetness to?
> 
> /really end of rant



Fully agreed

I mean I'm obviously part of the multiplat master race and hope the best for everyone (), but on the internet, you'd think company preference is religious affiliation...


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 8, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]m-1llEn4Wl8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## steveht93 (Nov 8, 2013)

> A Threefold Surprise for PS4 Owners
> 
> After months of anticipation, we?re just a week away from the launch of PlayStation 4 in the United States and Canada. Starting at midnight on November 15th, you?ll be able to see for yourself what the future of gaming and entertainment looks like.
> 
> ...



people in the united states are lucky


----------



## Jeefus (Nov 8, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> people in the united states are lucky



Get over here!


----------



## SionBarsod (Nov 8, 2013)

America! Fuck Yeah!


----------



## Gabe (Nov 8, 2013)

Nice free bees


----------



## Gino (Nov 8, 2013)

We lucky for having shit that's supposed to be free in the first place lol.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 8, 2013)

dark cloud 2 was one of my favorite games of all time  a shame level 5 went on to do the horrible abomination known as white knight chronicles. Although i did like ninokuni


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 8, 2013)

So one week from now I'll have my ps4! I'm excited! Even if Killzone only game worth playing.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 8, 2013)

Picked up my copy of NBA 2k14 after work today. Signs the launch date is creeping ever closer.


----------



## Disaresta (Nov 8, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> dark cloud 2 was one of my favorite games of all time  a shame level 5 went on to do the horrible abomination known as white knight chronicles. Although i did like ninokuni



holy shit i didn't know those games were made by the same person...maybe every other thing they make is cursed to suck while the other half of the stuff is godly levels of good.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Nov 8, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g1h8dvqEItc[/YOUTUBE]







PS3 MOBO


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Nov 8, 2013)




----------



## Shirker (Nov 8, 2013)

Darth said:


> That's the online persona he uses to draw in viewers. If he wasn't angry or quirky or unique in some way, nobody would watch his videos.



Which would be fine if I hadn't seen 15 versions of this same guy. 

Eh, but that's just me. Whatever floats boats and all that.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 8, 2013)

Hmmh...not a fan of swapping out console inputs in order to play games but the PS4 left me with that dilemma. 3 HDMI ports on the television but 4 devices (HD DVR Receiver, WiiU, PS3 and PS4)


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 8, 2013)

Getting an Xbox One should solve that problem^


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 8, 2013)

^but then it would be 5 devices with 3 HDMI ports to spare. Unless the XBone can allow for two devices to pass through, I'm still stuck


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Nov 9, 2013)

[img=600,254]http://i.imgur.com/Z1C8CUx.gif[/img]
[img=263,200]http://www.reactiongifs.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/09/thumbs-up.gif[/img]


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Nov 9, 2013)




----------



## Enclave (Nov 9, 2013)

crazymtf said:


> So one week from now I'll have my ps4! I'm excited! Even if Knack only game worth playing.



Fixed!

Yeah, my PS4 will arrive on launch, my copy of Knack should arrive in the next few days.

The reason I'm not excited?  I'm currently in the UK and won't be back in Canada until February, until then the stuff will just be collecting dust in my parents house.


----------



## Aging Boner (Nov 9, 2013)

have it shipped ^ (use bro).


----------



## Enclave (Nov 9, 2013)

Terrible idea, I have no television here in the UK, just my laptop.


----------



## Darth (Nov 9, 2013)

Then why are you buying it at launch?


----------



## Enclave (Nov 9, 2013)

Because I pre-ordered it all when I didn't think I was going to be in the UK until February of course.  You know how work can be.


----------



## sworder (Nov 9, 2013)

So the fan is at the front of the console with no vents nearby... how is it supposed to draw in cool air?

Hmm


----------



## Jon Snow (Nov 9, 2013)

noobs getting ps4 at launch


----------



## Zaru (Nov 9, 2013)

Jon Snow said:


> noobs getting ps4 at launch



Someone has to, or it will be considered a failure and you'll get NOGAMES


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 9, 2013)

Jon Snow said:


> noobs getting ps4 at launch



and retards will be getting the Xbox One at  launch.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 9, 2013)

They should have gotten teh Xbone^


The steam box is an engineering beauty


----------



## Canute87 (Nov 9, 2013)

I thought by now someone would have done a PS4 gif with grown ups 2 and the inflatable boat.


----------



## 115 (Nov 9, 2013)

sworder said:


> So the fan is at the front of the console with no vents nearby... how is it supposed to draw in cool air?
> 
> Hmm



It has side vents (kind of hard to see), sucks in cold air from the sides and blows hot air out the back.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 10, 2013)

*@Yosp: "Sony won't ban you for connecting before launch"*


----------



## Overwatch (Nov 10, 2013)

Linkdarkside said:


> *@Yosp: "Sony won't ban you for connecting before launch"*


----------



## Disaresta (Nov 10, 2013)

really the only thing sony has to do is watch microsoft and just do the opposite.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 10, 2013)

You may call it "The great Twitter Console war of 2013"


----------



## Disaresta (Nov 10, 2013)

I'm calling it the fanboy wars. This is simply the second major battle. Its kind of like who's line is it anyways.

The rules are made up and the points dont matter.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Nov 10, 2013)

Disaresta said:


> I'm calling it the fanboy wars. This is simply the second major battle. Its kind of like who's line is it anyways.
> 
> The rules are made up and the points dont matter.



Someone speaking sense.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 10, 2013)

* Is It Okay to Take Time Off Work for a Console Launch*

[YOUTUBE]PCOrX34L5H8[/YOUTUBE]

I've taking paid time off just to stay home and lounge all around the house. Why not for a console launch?


----------



## lathia (Nov 10, 2013)

^ I would never take a day off for a console launch. For a game I truly adore though? You bet your ass! Subjective really. I'm not married, but I can see the points on the video as valid.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 10, 2013)

I've done week long staycations for the sole purpose of destressing. I don't see the harm in taking a day or two off for a console when you can do it for laying around the house.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 10, 2013)

One other thing: In addition to paid holidays (Thanksgiving, Christmas, Memorial Day, 4th of July, Labor Day, etc...) you have between *2-4 weeks of Paid Time off*. Using *1-2 of those days* on an event that comes *every 8 years* or so doesn't seem that unreasonable.


----------



## Aging Boner (Nov 10, 2013)

i was watching the 12 minute HexBox video presentation...holy shit is that UI going to be a source of major rage tears. Even in the project managers home they cut away at key moments in the "unedited" video so you wouldn't notice how shit its going to be for commoners.


----------



## dream (Nov 10, 2013)

Kira Yamato said:


> One other thing: In addition to paid holidays (Thanksgiving, Christmas, Memorial Day, 4th of July, Labor Day, etc...) you have between *2-4 weeks of Paid Time off*. Using *1-2 of those days* on an event that comes *every 8 years* or so doesn't seem that unreasonable.



It's far from being unreasonable.  If I was buying a console this year I would have took off from work as well for a day or two.


----------



## Jon Snow (Nov 10, 2013)




----------



## Shirker (Nov 10, 2013)

Kira Yamato said:


> One other thing: In addition to paid holidays (Thanksgiving, Christmas, Memorial Day, 4th of July, Labor Day, etc...) you have between *2-4 weeks of Paid Time off*. Using *1-2 of those days* on an event that comes *every 8 years* or so doesn't seem that unreasonable.



It's not unreasonable at all. Not sure who would say it is.


----------



## Gabe (Nov 10, 2013)

today i got an email from amazon with a promotion that if i buy one ps4 game i get the other one free. so i got 2 games for 59.99. nice deal


----------



## Mako (Nov 10, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YQUpg795iBo&feature=youtu.be[/YOUTUBE]

Is this a Random Access Memory parody?


----------



## Disaresta (Nov 10, 2013)

lol what the hell did i just watch?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 10, 2013)

its funny cause the daft punk ram video is basically the same thing, and they are also at the same time making fun of the whole GDDR5 ram thing at the reveal


----------



## Shirker (Nov 10, 2013)

Looks like we gotta go deeper. I demand Daft Punk release a video making fun of this unboxing.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 10, 2013)

Sony cant stop copying people can they?


----------



## Mako (Nov 10, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Sony cant stop copying people can they?



Please contain yourself and go back to the XBOX thread.


----------



## Reyes (Nov 10, 2013)

StNightRazr is just a hater


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 10, 2013)

Stnightrazr is just jelly coz his WiiU is a 20yr old console.


----------



## Reyes (Nov 10, 2013)

Don't be hating on the WiiU or else he will come get you


----------



## Mako (Nov 11, 2013)

Don't hate on the poor Wii U.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 11, 2013)

Volvo is god. Steambox Mustard Race bitches 

Just look at him!


----------



## Reyes (Nov 11, 2013)

But it so fun too


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 11, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Sony cant stop copying people can they?




Is it still a copy, if its something Sony owns?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 11, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]FVzdPh3utcg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 11, 2013)

Gabe said:


> today i got an email from amazon with a promotion that if i buy one ps4 game i get the other one free. so i got 2 games for 59.99. nice deal



Got that as well. I'm a bit tempted.

So far, I only have NBA 2k14, but I've been thinking about getting KillZone and perhaps Battlefield 4.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Nov 11, 2013)

Will be getting my PS4 in the mail on Friday from Amazon.

Picking up Killzone, Knack, and NBA 2K14.

Already requested my day off from work for Friday. :WOW


----------



## Sotei (Nov 11, 2013)

Took advantage of that Amazon deal. So here's how I'm looking for Friday...

PS4/Battle Field 4 Bundle with extra DS3. (Had $10 credit and applied for an Amazon credit card, got another $50 credit, paid exactly $499. Florida, No taxes! Hell yeah! With all the additional credit I got the DS3 for free.)

Assassins Creed 4 + FIFA13 = Free, Killzone: Shadow Fall

Got an email that AC4 just shipped and Amazon added a promotion, and notified me that my AC4 copy ended up only costing only $40! Fuck yeah!

I love you Amazon!


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 11, 2013)

MUH GOVMINT!



How casually are you guys going to take this one?


----------



## Sotei (Nov 11, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> MUH GOVMINT!
> 
> 
> 
> How casually are you guys going to take this one?




As casually as I took it the last gen. By not really giving a fuck cause they never enforce it.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 11, 2013)




----------



## Death-kun (Nov 11, 2013)

sony are teh devul


----------



## Alicia (Nov 11, 2013)

I'm sticking with PC


----------



## Overwatch (Nov 11, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> I'm sticking with PC



Me too. Console gaming is pretty damn handicapped where I live.


----------



## Nep Nep (Nov 11, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> MUH GOVMINT!
> 
> 
> 
> How casually are you guys going to take this one?



Oh noooo they're monitoring what I say!!! 

Meh Google watches my pron searches. I've given up caring about it.


----------



## dream (Nov 11, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> MUH GOVMINT!
> 
> 
> 
> How casually are you guys going to take this one?



Not something that to be too concerned with unless you're spreading some important information through PSN and have given cause to have your activity be monitored.


----------



## Reyes (Nov 11, 2013)




----------



## Zaru (Nov 11, 2013)

Outsold by a console that isn't even out yet


----------



## dream (Nov 11, 2013)

> Combined, the Wii U and physical PC sales accounted for less than one percent of the game's total sales.



Need to know how digital sales are for Ghosts on the PC.


----------



## Darth (Nov 11, 2013)

Dream said:


> Not something that to be too concerned with unless you're spreading some important information through PSN and have given cause to have your activity be monitored.



It's moreso that fact that you're being monitored that bothers people. Nobody really cares about information being leaked to Sony or whatever. It's just invasion of privacy right and all that.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 11, 2013)

Dream said:


> Need to know how digital sales are for Ghosts on the PC.



On Steam, there are currently more people playing Skyrim and Civ 5 than CoD Ghosts Multiplayer. It is slightly above Garry's Mod.


----------



## dream (Nov 11, 2013)

Darth said:


> It's moreso that fact that you're being monitored that bothers people. Nobody really cares about information being leaked to Sony or whatever. It's just invasion of privacy right and all that.



I'm a bit bothered by it as well but my actual concern isn't high.



Zaru said:


> On Steam, there are currently more people playing Skyrim and Civ 5 than CoD Ghosts Multiplayer. It is slightly above Garry's Mod.



Based PC gamers wising up and realizing that COD isn't worth buying anymore. 

If only console gamers could follow in our footsteps.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 11, 2013)

Zidane said:


>



PS4: "Man, will I survive in this climate or what?"

/esotericjoke


----------



## Nep Nep (Nov 11, 2013)

Dream said:


> I'm a bit bothered by it as well but my actual concern isn't high.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



For Skyrim!!! 



Gotta love dat Skyrim <3


----------



## Gabe (Nov 11, 2013)

Kira Yamato said:


> Got that as well. I'm a bit tempted.
> 
> So far, I only have NBA 2k14, but I've been thinking about getting KillZone and perhaps Battlefield 4.



I Used it to get kill zone and the new assassins creed


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 11, 2013)

^ Killzone needs 8.75 gigs before its ready to be played.


----------



## Reyes (Nov 12, 2013)

3 more days :33


----------



## Shadow (Nov 12, 2013)

> As part of the PlayStation 4's standby mode, you can enable the console to charge USB devices even while it's (_technically_) turned off. No more keeping the console on to charge controllers! Or to charge anything else, for that matter! It's a minor detail, but boy is it an important one.


 
No more batterry is low!!


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 12, 2013)

That feature is really neat. Now, if only we could play ps3 games digitally..


----------



## C_Akutabi (Nov 12, 2013)

> .


----------



## Zaru (Nov 12, 2013)

Since I don't see this happening in europe anytime soon, I wonder if we can buy codes with an american billing address (Borderlinx, I already bought plenty of stuff on Amazon.com that way) and redeem them on an european account (I don't like switching)


----------



## Disaresta (Nov 12, 2013)

so 2 dys until that big ps4 even thing. any guesses on what new stuff they're announcing?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 12, 2013)

ultra sf4(probably) ps4 next gen exclusive. seems like sony may be footing the bill on that one cause capcom cant afford it

epic is probably announcing something for ps4

a few others as well..

also, i would expect more information revealed about already known projects


----------



## Reyes (Nov 12, 2013)

Kojima is rumored to be their and 1st details on Last of US SP DLC.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 12, 2013)

The Last of Us DLC? lol............ let me no comment about that game

and I have a question, How the Amazon Stores can help me? are they going to have different deals? offers? etc??


----------



## Jeefus (Nov 12, 2013)

1st round of machines always have a lot of trouble.. I am interested to see what happens this time around.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Nov 12, 2013)

I'm tempted to place a order on GAME website for a PS4 bundle console for ?605. 

For this price, Killzone Shadow Fall, Battlefield 4, COD Ghost, Need For Speed Rivals, FIFA 14 and Lego Marvel SuperHeroes _(Would prefer this game to be changed to Infamous Second Son game through. )_

Can afford it but i don't think I have time for playing till late jan and I'm not sure if there'd be another good deal like that somewhere. 

God, the waiting is starting to get to us European gamers.


----------



## dream (Nov 12, 2013)

Pretty awesome interview with Yoshida.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 12, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> The Last of Us DLC? lol............ let me no comment about that game
> 
> and I have a question, How the Amazon Stores can help me? are they going to have different deals? offers? etc??



Different Deals independent from Sony. Also, you can already tell that they are underpricing the Sony store prices in general.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 12, 2013)

Zaru said:


> Different Deals independent from Sony. Also, you can already tell that they are underpricing the Sony store prices in general.



Oh that is nice. I do wonder if Amazon store on PSN is going to price match digital deals..


----------



## Reyes (Nov 12, 2013)

Just got back from Target with Knack, Killzone and Battlefield.


----------



## Reyes (Nov 12, 2013)




----------



## Zaru (Nov 12, 2013)

What they say about the gameplay sounds quite ambitiously experimental. I doubt it will be a great hit but could be a smaller gem of 2015.


----------



## Gino (Nov 12, 2013)

PC gets no love.


----------



## Reyes (Nov 12, 2013)

Neither does WiiU but then again that ain't next gen


----------



## Overwatch (Nov 12, 2013)

So, apparently Shadow Fall is pretty good:


----------



## shyakugaun (Nov 12, 2013)

Im ready


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 12, 2013)

shyakugaun said:


> Im ready



Yes you are. That is what is all about.. From where are you getting the PS4?


----------



## Reyes (Nov 12, 2013)




----------



## shyakugaun (Nov 12, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> Yes you are. That is what is all about.. From where are you getting the PS4?



Gamestop, Midnight release


----------



## Reyes (Nov 12, 2013)

Rayman Legends is coming to PS4 and XBONE in February


----------



## Reyes (Nov 12, 2013)

Hideo Kojima posted an off-screen image of a monitor which includes the words, “Exclusive content for PlayStation platforms”. That means the PS4 and PS3 will both be receiving extra items.


----------



## dream (Nov 12, 2013)

Zidane said:


> Rayman Legends is coming to PS4 and XBONE in February



To think that it was once a Wii U exclusive. :/


----------



## Reyes (Nov 12, 2013)

The more the merrier


----------



## Olivia (Nov 12, 2013)

I'm going to pick up Lego Marvel today for the PS4, it will be glorious.


----------



## Reyes (Nov 12, 2013)

Might get Lego Marvel at my midnight launch


----------



## Reyes (Nov 12, 2013)




----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 12, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]10lQYlbdS8w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Shirker (Nov 12, 2013)

C_Akutabi said:


>



That's friggin' amazing! 

My only question is (and I know it may be a bit of a silly one, but I'm not quite well versed in how this stuff works): Who will be handling credit card and personal info? I know that the money will go to PS3 eventually obviously, but who'll be handling the exchange? It'll solely be Amazon, right?

It's just that I'm a tad weary directly using my card with PSN anymore because of... well, y'know. Can anyone help a brother out?


----------



## Disaresta (Nov 13, 2013)

people on ign bitching about ps4 not supporting 3d blue-rays. 

who the fuck even wastes their money on those shitty cash grabs?


----------



## Alicia (Nov 13, 2013)

^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) like greg miller.

Oh wait, the entire IGN staff is a giant fagdom.


----------



## Darth (Nov 13, 2013)

Seeing as I never owned a ps3, i'm still kinda mad that the next gen isn't backwards compatible..


----------



## Takamura Bear (Nov 13, 2013)

Dem visuals. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q0h3T_Y9B0Y[/YOUTUBE]

I just hope the gameplay can match these beastly visuals at least.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 13, 2013)

Knack is a bad game. I knew it since day one


----------



## Black Wraith (Nov 13, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> Knack is a bad game. I knew it since day one



This was never going to be a good game. Cerny had too much shit on his plate to actually have time to direct a game.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 13, 2013)

Knack needed it a delay. More polish to it.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Nov 13, 2013)

Not bothered with any reviews about Knack.

I just want to see _*"Brilliant"*_ and _*"Well worth paying" *_words in the official reviews for Killzone Shadow Fall.


----------



## Sasuke (Nov 13, 2013)

I wasn't planning on purchasing a PS4 until next year, but now release is creeping up, I feel like I'll buy one a few weeks after release

 Anyone think they'll be hard to pick up without a pre-order then (UK)


----------



## sworder (Nov 13, 2013)

Killzone has above average reviews. Except for Polygon, which always gives shit scores to PS exclusives


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 13, 2013)

PS4 hardware reviews



greatness can wait.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 13, 2013)

oh wow lol


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Nov 13, 2013)

The reviews for hardware have generally been great.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 13, 2013)

I read a couple of the Killzone reviews. Sounds like a Killzone game..


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 13, 2013)

**Shitaku**


----------



## Xiammes (Nov 13, 2013)

The question still hasn't been answered, is the new killzone better then the other killzone games. Killzone 3 was pretty mediocre, considering how amazing killzone 2 was.


----------



## steveht93 (Nov 13, 2013)

ps4 reviews have been great so far. killzone shadow fall reviews are favorable. 

nothing stops this train,not even polygon.


----------



## Yagura (Nov 13, 2013)

How anyone can bear to play an FPS on a console is beyond me.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 13, 2013)

Yagura said:


> How anyone can bear to play an FPS on a console is beyond me.



Dunno, ask the Battlefield 4 players how it's working out on PC.


----------



## Xiammes (Nov 13, 2013)

Yagura said:


> How anyone can bear to play an FPS on a console is beyond me.



Its not hard, keyboard/mouse is superior, but its perfectly playable.


----------



## dream (Nov 13, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> **Shitaku**



Do they use the same complaints against Call of Duty? 



Xiammes said:


> Its not hard, keyboard/mouse is superior, but its perfectly playable.



These days I always find it odd to play shooters on a console but there is nothing wrong with doing so.  The experience can still be pretty fun.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 13, 2013)

Dream said:


> Do they use the same complaints against Call of Duty?



Course they did. That would be absolutely hypocritical of them if they didn't, wouldn't it?


----------



## soulnova (Nov 13, 2013)

Zaru said:


> Dunno, ask the Battlefield 4 players how it's working out on PC.




[YOUTUBE]MknLARblrDQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## dream (Nov 13, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Course they did. That would be absolutely hypocritical of them if they didn't, wouldn't it?



Kotaku sure is awesome.


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 13, 2013)

Zaru said:


> Dunno, ask the Battlefield 4 players how it's working out on PC.



It's been bad for console players too I hear.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 13, 2013)

seems like ps4 is having a rough launch patch. Not that i'd expect much more from launch OS, but still..


----------



## Pseudo (Nov 13, 2013)

Launch titles look trash so far, so I won't be getting it for now.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 13, 2013)

αshɘs said:


> It's been bad for console players too I hear.



That's fucking pathetic

Gonna go ahead and blame EA

Remember when major console games were mostly issue-free?


----------



## Shirker (Nov 13, 2013)

Zaru said:


> Dunno, ask the Battlefield 4 players how it's working out on PC.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 13, 2013)

Knack seems to be getting shat on pretty hard

Cerny is gonna go cry in a corner for at least 2 years


----------



## The World (Nov 13, 2013)

Man it's been like 6 years since Modern Warfare 1 and the new era of these shooters and they keep shoving out game after game.

Does EA even listen to the biggest fan complaints?


----------



## dream (Nov 13, 2013)

Zaru said:


> Knack seems to be getting shat on pretty hard
> 
> Cerny is gonna go cry in a corner for at least 2 years



I don't think that he will be too crushed as long as the PS4 does well. 



The World said:


> Man it's been like 6 years since Modern Warfare 1 and the new era of these shooters and they keep shoving out game after game.
> 
> Does EA even listen to the biggest fan complaints?



EA is too busy trying to cash in on the shooter market to care about our complaints.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 13, 2013)

So.. it seems Call of Duty is 720p on the PlayStation 4. Pre-Patch.

Oh wait wrong thread, nobody cares lol.


----------



## The World (Nov 13, 2013)

Dream said:


> I don't think that he will be too crushed as long as the PS4 does well.
> 
> 
> 
> EA is too busy trying to cash in on the shooter market to care about our complaints.



It seems EA and IW care more about their grandiose production design and circus act as if these games were big budget movies when all it becomes is more shovelware to the more acute gamers or non-casuals


----------



## dream (Nov 13, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> So.. it seems Call of Duty is 720p on the PlayStation 4. Pre-Patch.
> 
> Oh wait wrong thread, nobody cares lol.



If the patch makes it 1080p then there is nothing to be concerned with.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 13, 2013)

what a messy launch so far.. Glad I am going to wait until next year for this.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 13, 2013)




----------



## Deathgun (Nov 13, 2013)

Thanks America for BETA-ing this for me.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 13, 2013)

its launch time alright 

i would say its not my problem, but im getting one day one so....


----------



## Zaru (Nov 13, 2013)

This conundrum of console releases... it's a bad idea to buy at launch, but people have to buy at launch to assure funding for future games


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 13, 2013)

basically, its a catch 22. but i don't mind. I will support sony and nintendo this gen, cause they've spent the last year making it worth something


----------



## Alicia (Nov 13, 2013)

I never got a console at launch. Guess that makes me no moron.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 13, 2013)

Shit I didnt even buy a WiiU at launch. ( I always buy them 6 months in or 2 years in.)


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 13, 2013)

i bought a wii u at launch. sold it, then bought the zelda bundle a little while back. Now i wonder why i didn't just keep my launch system there was nothing really wrong with it...


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 13, 2013)

I probably should have gotten mine earlier (missed out on 3 of the famicom games.) with a ZombiU bundle


----------



## Disaresta (Nov 13, 2013)

the launch line up reviews were about as much as I expected. Knack sucks which we all knew would happen. Surprised killzone's score isn't higher though. and of course xbox elitists are trying to claim the launch will be a disaster. the tears will be sweet when ryse is reviewed. i smelled the stench from that turd the second i laid eyes on it


----------



## steveht93 (Nov 13, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> what a messy launch so far.. Glad I am going to wait until next year for this.



what? it didn't even launch yet. a guys system that he got from taco bell is broken but until its something as frequent as RROD then its not a big deal. you have been trying to rain on this parade all day long go play a wii u or something dude.


anyway,the remote play seems to be doing well from the reviews and footage I saw. you get a good wifi modem and the vita tv is gonna be a great thing to have in your house.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 13, 2013)

i could see forza getting a decent grade even though its inferior to forza 4. Ryse has the same problem as Crysis in that its a tech demo instead of a game, but atleast crysis had gameplay, ryse is QTE's.  Deadrising is garbage performance wise, but i could still see journos saying its "fun".


----------



## steveht93 (Nov 13, 2013)

resogun is getting great reviews. its the game to get for the ps4. does it come free with ps+ btw?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 13, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> resogun is getting great reviews. its the game to get for the ps4. does it come free with ps+ btw?



Yeah, Resogun is one of the games you'll be able to play for free with PS+


----------



## steveht93 (Nov 13, 2013)

Kira Yamato said:


> Yeah, Resogun is one of the games you'll be able to play for free with PS+



that's awesome  I hope I can get it with plus once the ps4 is available in my country.


----------



## Golden Circle (Nov 13, 2013)

Out of all the next gen consoles, this is the only one I'd consider getting. Probably in a few years after the launch.

But I hardly have enough time of vidya anymore.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 13, 2013)

along with warframe, blacklight, and others...which is eggcellent


----------



## Darth (Nov 13, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> along with warframe, blacklight, and others...which is eggcellent



I've been playing those on the PC for ages... lol.


----------



## Muk (Nov 13, 2013)

whats resogun ?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 13, 2013)

Darth said:


> I've been playing those on the PC for ages... lol.




and now we console gamers get to have them, which is good for everyone indeed


----------



## Sotei (Nov 14, 2013)

Zaru said:


> Knack seems to be getting shat on pretty hard
> 
> Cerny is gonna go cry in a corner for at least 2 years




Cerny had one job, create the most powerful console on the market. I think Cerny will be just fine.




This is the first non Nintendo system I buy at launch, I've never had a problem, but that's Nintendo, quality is their pedigree.


I'm too positive minded to even let the thought of a problem creep into my psyche. I have all the systems by the way, none have ever failed me.

No Xbone for me though. WU + PS4 this gen and maybe a gaming PC... it would be my first but it's not a priority.


If I know I want a console, I buy it ASAP. For me waiting a year or two creates several problems. First, are the games, after a year or two, there are too many games I'd want and I'd buy the console and a shit load of games, now I'm stuck with a huge backlog.

Buying early helps me play the games as they come out. Just take a look at the launch games, I'm not buying all of them, just 4. I'll beat AC4 and Killzone and get my multiplayer on with BF4 and FIFA13, then I'll grab NBA2K13 a little later. I get to play the games as they come out, helping mitigate the backlog problem from buying the console later.


----------



## Disaresta (Nov 14, 2013)

So I guess the faulty system shit is real deal. Bunch of retail versions given to review companies have bricked....tomorrow I will enter the next gen with nintendo. Tired of this shit.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 14, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> I never got a console at launch. Guess that makes me no moron.



Nah, but the smug sense superiority does.


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Nov 14, 2013)

Brickstation 4 FTW


----------



## Disaresta (Nov 14, 2013)

I think maybe it's time to admit that both the ps4 and xbox1 were rushed in response to the wiiu...

Holding my faith as high as possible for sony right now. Hoping the official launch tomorrow clears all this crap up.


----------



## Olivia (Nov 14, 2013)

I seriously wonder if it's due to bad Taco Bell systems, or if it'll be for all the systems released on launch.


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Nov 14, 2013)

Olivia said:


> I seriously wonder if it's due to bad Taco Bell systems, or if it'll be for all the systems released on launch.



IGN had a bricked one too so I'd say no the taco bell systems arent any different from retail ones.

Loving seeing the comments on sites and forums fun stuff


----------



## Disaresta (Nov 14, 2013)

Zidane said:


> Doubt the PS4 or Xbox One rushed because of the WiiU.



honestly the quote you posted sounds reasonable as all hell. but the way things have played out...how have so many reviewing sites been hit by the brick if its so unlikely to happen?


----------



## Reyes (Nov 14, 2013)

As far as I know only IGN just posted about there PS4 bricking.


----------



## dream (Nov 14, 2013)

The Xbox One was rushed because of the PS4 not the Wii U and I rather doubt that PS4 was rushed.


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Nov 14, 2013)

Zidane said:


> As far as I know only IGN just posted about there PS4 bricking.



Sony prob throwing money to keep hush hush


----------



## Disaresta (Nov 14, 2013)

they said something about kotaku's bricking too didn't they?


----------



## Canute87 (Nov 14, 2013)

Dream said:


> The Xbox One was rushed because of the PS4 not the Wii U and I rather doubt that PS4 was rushed.



What is the PS4 going in with beside a few games.  Are it's on-line capabilities and all the other things it's promised available at launch?


----------



## Reyes (Nov 14, 2013)

It's hard to judge how many this problem could effect until tomorrow night.


----------



## Disaresta (Nov 14, 2013)

Exactly, i'll wait until tomorrow to make my choice. i'm just very disheartened by this news right now.


----------



## Reyes (Nov 14, 2013)

So far from what I've read there's only been like 5 reports about systems bricking(from my what I can see)

1 from reddit, 2 from Neogaf (one of these are from a guy streaming through twitch) and 2 review sites.


----------



## Reyes (Nov 14, 2013)

We probably get an update about this issue in the morning or late afternoon.

We may not see a update tonight since yosp is going to sleep and he's the one who frequently answer people questions about PS4.


----------



## steveht93 (Nov 14, 2013)

why would sony release a faulty system? hundreds of ps4 have been probably put to test and trials and if the company finds anything wrong they will delay launch. we will see after the official launch but I really doubt we will see something like RROD from sony.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 14, 2013)

Lol sony wtf?


----------



## Zaru (Nov 14, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> why would sony release a faulty system?



Why would anyone with a reputation to lose release a faulty system? Because they set a deadline which could not be met with proper quality testing, and the time of release matters due to competition.

Both Sony and Microsoft tried to beat each other but Sony won. Both consoles are unfinished as a result, as the big day 1 patches can tell you.


----------



## Nello (Nov 14, 2013)

Does anyone know what kind of exclusives we can expect for the PS4? I'm not gonna buy a PS4 just for the hardware when I have this sexy masterrace PC 


Zaru said:


> Why would anyone with a reputation to lose release a faulty system? Because they set a deadline which could not be met with proper quality testing, and the time of release matters due to competition.
> 
> Both Sony and Microsoft tried to beat each other but Sony won. Both consoles are unfinished as a result, as the big day 1 patches can tell you.



I can't stop listening to the music in your sig, this is all your fault


----------



## Eisenheim (Nov 14, 2013)

It's launch day, I doubt any hardware releases have "zero" hardware issues. Someone will eventually get an inferior product due to production issues unless this is a result of a faulty design. And it's not like PS4's are bricking left and right. For now, we have a very few reported problems. I'll wait and see how this issue goes.

Regarding the PS4 launch titles, quite sad the Knack getting slammed hard.


----------



## Disaresta (Nov 14, 2013)

the music in zaru's sig is almost as bad as the song from welcome to the nhk. you know what im talkin about


----------



## Nello (Nov 14, 2013)

What's NHK?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 14, 2013)

As someone on another site said, the brickings are related to the HDD's inside the console. They are faulty and lock up the system when used. Best thing you can do if your not sure yours is faulty is to buy a new HDD and put it in before you do anything with the console. That's what i'm doing


----------



## Zaru (Nov 14, 2013)

Chibinello said:


> What's NHK?


Welcome to the NHK. An anime/manga.


Disaresta said:


> the music in zaru's sig is almost as bad as the song from welcome to the nhk. you know what im talkin about





Chibinello said:


> I can't stop listening to the music in your sig, this is all your fault


You just got Ka Ka'd.


Chibinello said:


> Does anyone know what kind of exclusives we can expect for the PS4? I'm not gonna buy a PS4 just for the hardware when I have this sexy masterrace PC


I assume Naughty Dog is still in cahoots with Sony, and considering the average rating of their last few games, expect a graphically impressive game that's at least fun. Old or new franchise, that is hard to tell.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 14, 2013)

"in cahoots"? Naughty Dog is completely 100% owned by Sony and its members are actually apart of Sony's HW division. At this point, the only thing separating Sony Santa Monica and Naughty Dog are the name


----------



## Zaru (Nov 14, 2013)

Sorry, I meant that more as in "the people working there like being allied only to Sony Entertainment and their corporate culture"

The devs could easily leave and get hired elsewhere, considering their resume. It happened to "owned" studios like Infinity Ward or Blizzard. The point is that they don't.


----------



## Nello (Nov 14, 2013)

Hopefully the next game won't be as sad


----------



## Nello (Nov 14, 2013)

Image doesn't load for me 

Btw your ava has ketchup on it's face and you should probably stop giving it sugar


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 14, 2013)

> Image doesn't load for me


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 14, 2013)

I told you guys. X1 is going to be the best console of all time.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 14, 2013)

^ you mean PS Vita 2


----------



## Freechoice (Nov 14, 2013)

Thought this was pretty funny


----------



## Disaresta (Nov 14, 2013)

TerminaTHOR said:


> I told you guys. X1 is going to be the best console of all time.



3ds > xboxone


----------



## Jeefus (Nov 14, 2013)

anyone see the new south park last night.. about black friday and xbox1 vs ps4?


----------



## Nep Nep (Nov 14, 2013)

Disaresta said:


> 3ds > xboxone



3DS is pretty damn impressive right now. Especially in this gen that lacked variety.


----------



## steveht93 (Nov 14, 2013)

Zaru said:


> Why would anyone with a reputation to lose release a faulty system? Because they set a deadline which could not be met with proper quality testing, and the time of release matters due to competition.
> 
> Both Sony and Microsoft tried to beat each other but Sony won. Both consoles are unfinished as a result, as the big day 1 patches can tell you.



that's something really hasty to say since the console didn't officially launch yet and from a sample of 4000 ps4's we have 5 of them brick. granted more might have experienced the same issue but we don't know how much. but the kotaku console bricked due to bad HDMI cable not a faulty system.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 14, 2013)

those bricks already rustling jimmies 


wonderful


----------



## Zaru (Nov 14, 2013)

I was more trying to explain WHY they could end up with problems. The actual rate of faulty consoles remains to be seen. I mean, the PS4 didn't even have Blu-ray playback when it went into production and the Xbone can't do fuck all, so both consoles obviously weren't mature by the time they were given the go. It doesn't bode well for the near future.


----------



## Jon Snow (Nov 14, 2013)

Has this been posted?

in-depth review of the PS4


----------



## Enclave (Nov 14, 2013)

Disaresta said:


> So I guess the faulty system shit is real deal. Bunch of retail versions given to review companies have bricked....tomorrow I will enter the next gen with nintendo. Tired of this shit.



I wouldn't say a bunch.

Out of the over 4,400 consoles out there's been 4 reported defective units.

The IGN defective unit was a faulty HDMI port which even IGN attributes to normal electronic defects, something every product has.  The guy on twitch last night who apparently messed up his HDD by unplugging the system while installing DCUO because he thought it was frozen since the progress bar didn't increase for a few min.

Then something about a white controller flash, don't know what happened in that situation.  Kotaku also had a defect but I don't know what their defect was.

Personally I think it's a bit overblown.  With the omnipresence of social media today it stands to reason we're going to be hearing about every time there is a single defect.  That doesn't however mean that defect rates are high, just we're hearing about the say 5% that is pretty standard for consumer electronics (though currently there's apparently a 0.1% failure rate based on what's reported and what's in peoples hands).


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 14, 2013)

Hey console wars fool!!



I really like it.


----------



## dream (Nov 14, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> What is the PS4 going in with beside a few games.  Are it's on-line capabilities and all the other things it's promised available at launch?



Even if the PS4 was rushed it almost certainly wasn't because of the Wii U.  Sony didn't have to be too concerned by the Wii U after-all.


----------



## Furious George (Nov 14, 2013)

Jeefus said:


> anyone see the new south park last night.. about black friday and xbox1 vs ps4?



Stan: "The PS4 controller has a touch pad interface" 

*tear in eye* 

Stan: "I told you I thought the PS4 was better but you never wanted to listen to me Kyle. You just had your head so set because... because that's just how Xbox people are!"

*dramatic music peaks*


----------



## steveht93 (Nov 14, 2013)

Enclave said:


> I wouldn't say a bunch.
> 
> Out of the over 4,400 consoles out there's been 4 reported defective units.
> 
> ...



that's true, these things happen to all console at launch and more so console that got a big hype behind them like the ps4. they are put under a scope and anything get overblown out proportions. hoping for the best.


----------



## Eisenheim (Nov 14, 2013)

Jon Snow said:


> Has this been posted?
> 
> in-depth review of the PS4



I rate it 3.5 / 10 for their presentation. 

@PS4's _bricking_

Gotta agree with enclave key points about this issue. I think a lot of people are overacting for something that is considered normal in producing new hardware. Oh well, social media always blows things out of proportion.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 14, 2013)

*Yoshida disappointed by low PS4 reviews*


----------



## dream (Nov 14, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Yoshida disappointed by low PS4 reviews*



Have better games be made.


----------



## Canute87 (Nov 14, 2013)

Dream said:


> Have better games be made.



Don't worry.  Unlike Nintendo that needs to do shit pretty much on their own 

Sony will have the third party to save them.


----------



## dream (Nov 14, 2013)

Screw third party games, I want Legend of Dragoon 2.


----------



## Reyes (Nov 14, 2013)

Dream said:


> Screw third party games, I want Legend of Dragoon 2.



Have Level 5 make it


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 14, 2013)

I'm glad I didn't give in to the hype to buy a PS4 day one.


----------



## Nep Nep (Nov 14, 2013)

Dream said:


> Have better games be made.



Yeah pretty much.. 

The launch lineup is just as pitiful as the PS3's  the ONLY game I want to play is AC4 and that's a multi plat... 

That said the console has good potential they just should have waited a bit to have better launch titles.


----------



## Reyes (Nov 14, 2013)

Infamous Second Sun will appear at the Spike pre-show, probable with a release day attached at the end.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 14, 2013)

As envclave said. The advent of social media has changed the landscape since the even the ps3 and 360 launched. Now, if you hear about a tiny little thing its gonna get reported on by everyone. But launch defects are indeed normal. We can only wait until the system is out in everyone's hands, the concern should come after launch if and only if we find out its a widespread issue.

Also, assigning a score to a console that isn't even launched yet? Retarded, what the fuck are these "journalists" thinking. You'd think they'd save that shit until the generation is actually done...but no


----------



## Reyes (Nov 14, 2013)

yosp responded to the issue



> Shuhei Yoshida ‏@yosp 3h
> Be assured we are investigating reported PS4 issues. The number is very small compared to shipped, we believe they are isolated incidents.


----------



## Lace (Nov 14, 2013)

Furious George said:


> Stan: "The PS4 controller has a touch pad interface"
> 
> *tear in eye*
> 
> ...





Xbox people.

I won't be able to pick mine up for a few weeks but the hardware problems are worrying me


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 14, 2013)

so....baba just confirmed that they have a Tales ps4 title early in development.

More JRPG's....MOAR


----------



## Reyes (Nov 14, 2013)

Link?


----------



## Shirker (Nov 14, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> so....baba just confirmed that they have a Tales ps4 title early in development.



*Salivates*


----------



## Enclave (Nov 14, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> so....baba just confirmed that they have a Tales ps4 title early in development.
> 
> More JRPG's....MOAR



Also that it will be a PS4 game and not come to the Xbone because they believe their fanbase are going to the PS4 not Xbone.  Can't say I'm surprised by that news considering the 360 Tales games didn't do brilliantly.  jRPGs just didn't do well on that system at all.


----------



## Reyes (Nov 14, 2013)

Can someone give a link


----------



## Reyes (Nov 14, 2013)

Never mind, found it


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 14, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> so....baba just confirmed that they have a Tales ps4 title early in development.
> 
> More JRPG's....MOAR



It is the Tales series. We get what? a quality title from them every 5 to 7 years?

Edit: I don't care about the Tales series anymore. They lost me


----------



## Shirker (Nov 14, 2013)

Yeah, we gathered that pre-edit.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 14, 2013)

Shirker said:


> Yeah, we gathered that pre-edit.



One of my favorite JRPG series before this generation. What a shame.


----------



## Max Thunder (Nov 14, 2013)

So now some news came to surface about the Playstation wobbling, what's with all this negativity?!

Still getting it though, let's be fair even though the launch hasn't been the best we know that down the line the Playstation always gets the best titles.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 14, 2013)

^ Suit yourself. I really loved Vesparia, and even Xillia. I already preordered Xillia 2 next year. Even the graces HD version was acceptable, if not somewhat generic.



Enclave said:


> Also that it will be a PS4 game and not come to the Xbone because they believe their fanbase are going to the PS4 not Xbone.  Can't say I'm surprised by that news considering the 360 Tales games didn't do brilliantly.  jRPGs just didn't do well on that system at all.



Yeah, well i wont forgive Microsoft for what they did. They are one of the major reasons for the Japanese game scene being as far gone as it is. THey moneyhatted tons of JRPG's at the beginning of the current gen, and tied the tons of money that the devs spent on making those games to a dead product in japan that didn't sell. Hence they imploded and went to phones. 

Yeah its not just their fault, but its a lot of their fault


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 14, 2013)

Nice seeing my PS4 has been shipped out, although the camera oddly enough still says "preparing to ship"


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 14, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> ^ Suit yourself. I really loved Vesparia, and even Xillia. I already preordered Xillia 2 next year. Even the graces HD version was acceptable, if not somewhat generic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Vesperia was awesome... Awesome...


----------



## Reyes (Nov 14, 2013)

Still bummed we never got the PS3 version of Vesperia


----------



## First Tsurugi (Nov 14, 2013)

I wonder if they'd consider making a PS3/4 cross platform Tales game.

Could be a good way to promote series growth on the new platform while still having an established audience to fall back on.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Nov 14, 2013)

So, uh, anyone else watching the PS4 All Access event?

It's about to start.


----------



## Havoc (Nov 14, 2013)

Selling my ps4 for 1k usd.

Any takers?


----------



## Kael Hyun (Nov 14, 2013)

New Uncharted game? Fuck YES!


----------



## Kagekatsu (Nov 14, 2013)

The Last Guardian will be announced, calling it now.


----------



## Sotei (Nov 14, 2013)

"LED floors you can jump on and dance on outside!" Shows LED floor... no one is dancing on it.


I hate Uncharted! Hype, rising, I get to save money for other games!


----------



## The Weeknd (Nov 14, 2013)

Uncharted 4


----------



## Nep Nep (Nov 14, 2013)

Havoc said:


> Selling my ps4 for 1k usd.
> 
> Any takers?



Only an idiot would pay that much for something worth less than half that amount.. 

So try ebay!


----------



## The Weeknd (Nov 14, 2013)

MGS 5, nise nise nise.


----------



## Gabe (Nov 15, 2013)

Went to the gamestop in the town next to where I live they had 25 extra ps4's and people were exited to buy them but they could not get them till midnight so they paid for the console and had to come back latter they were disappointed. Sucks.

Amazon said it shipped mine tonight and I should get it tomorrow lets see if true. I had gotten a iPad mini from them and it said it would be here yesterday and still nothing.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 15, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> ^ Suit yourself. I really loved Vesparia, and even Xillia. I already preordered Xillia 2 next year. Even the graces HD version was acceptable, if not somewhat generic.



I'm still in the middle of binging Graces. Me and my buddy finally finished the main game. Now we're playing the future arc. I'm also doing a little New Game+ on the side. Having a friggin' blast. 



Zidane said:


> Still bummed we never got the PS3 version of Vesperia



Yeah, what's up with that?

...no, seriously, I'm genuinely befuddled as to why that is. Did the 360 version not sell well enough to justify localizing it? Or did they just not feel like localizing the same game twice?



First Tsurugi said:


> I wonder if they'd consider making a PS3/4 cross platform Tales game.
> 
> Could be a good way to promote series growth on the new platform while still having an established audience to fall back on.



That'd be neat, but I wonder if they'd bother bringing both over here should that metaphorical game exist. I mean, with Graces we only ever got the HD version.


----------



## Reyes (Nov 15, 2013)

Just got my PS4, over 60 some people at my launch. 

And just by driving by another Gamestop and Bestbuy know over a hundred people in my area came out to get the PS4.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 15, 2013)

so i get up, expecting megatons of announcements from how hyped it was. Last Guardian, Epic's new IP, Demon's Souls 2, Santa Montica joining in,  yeah no  there wasn't shit at the event  Besides Uncharted 4, gee thanks we obviously didn't know that was coming from ND's lesser team. And there wasn't even any in engine sneak peeks or anything, just a narration trailer showing zilch with the uncharted logo in the back, wow 

-sigh- we didn't even get to figure out what that hadouken cabs thing was. if it is an ultra port, why not just announce it?


----------



## Reyes (Nov 15, 2013)

Well we can hope for the VGA's for those reveals


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 15, 2013)

And on top of that bad news, we're getting more reports of broken PS4's as the launch comes out. Ruh Roh. Dat Foxconn assembly


----------



## The World (Nov 15, 2013)

Zidane said:


> Well we can hope for the VGA's for those reveals



Sad day in gaming history


----------



## Reyes (Nov 15, 2013)

PS4 updated just fine for me, although I can't log into PSN right now (probably getting hammered) and BF4 installed fine and now I'm playing it.


----------



## Nep Nep (Nov 15, 2013)

I remember when I used to get so excited for console and handheld launches... but back then they made sure they had a good launch lineup.  

I only played PC and Nintendo from 5-13 and I remember being super excited for GBC/GBA/DS/PSP

I didn't get a ps2 till age 13 and that obviously rocked. I was excited for PS3 but overall it was a disappointment compared to the ps2, I expected more of the same but Microsoft took so many of what once gave Sony it's powerful identity. Then everything that came out was just action title after action title, a depressing lack of variety.  

I enjoyed the PSP more than the PS3 for the most part. That's not to say there weren't good games just that there was way less genre and style variety for PS3. 

Now the PS4 is out and the launch lineup is as it was last gen, nothing special. I really miss the days when I would consciously count the days till I could get the latest console and play the latest games.  

Not trying to be a bummer or anything ;P PS4 is set up to be much better than the PS3 but yeah just saying these lame launches have got to stop. Personally a delay would have been preferable for more games available at launch than what's out atm. 

Personally I only want to play AC4 and even for that I can wait.


----------



## Eisenheim (Nov 15, 2013)

I was hoping for a new IP, but I welcome another Uncharted game. I just hope they would manage to refine some gameplay elements to keep it fresh.


----------



## Disaresta (Nov 15, 2013)

no ps4s here for me..........


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 15, 2013)

now i have to wait till saturday to pick mine up..damn what a bad turn of events -sigh-


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Nov 15, 2013)

Uncharted 4?

Hmm, it is awesome news.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 15, 2013)

Oh, wow. That playstation event, huh, guys?

Remember that Malcom in the Middle episode where it's the little kid's birthday and the episode ends with him saying that he expected nothing and still he was disappointed?

It was kinda like that, they hyped the shit out of some big fucking announcements for yet another Uncharted and a fucking mission with retro skin for Metal Gear Solid V.

I worry sometimes.


----------



## Disaresta (Nov 15, 2013)

so anyone in this thread have a ps4 right now that can verify the hardware isn't fucked?


----------



## Deathgun (Nov 15, 2013)

EU, I'm gonna have to see if they can fix them before they bring them here.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 15, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> so i get up, expecting megatons of announcements from how hyped it was. Last Guardian, Epic's new IP, Demon's Souls 2, Santa Montica joining in,  yeah no  there wasn't shit at the event  Besides Uncharted 4, gee thanks we obviously didn't know that was coming from ND's lesser team. And there wasn't even any in engine sneak peeks or anything, just a narration trailer showing zilch with the uncharted logo in the back, wow
> 
> -sigh- we didn't even get to figure out what that hadouken cabs thing was. if it is an ultra port, why not just announce it?



Sony fans only need Uncharted 4.


----------



## Disaresta (Nov 15, 2013)

overrated 4 the next sequel in the series i still dont give a darn about.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 15, 2013)

Demon's Souls 2? Dude they are working on Dark Souls 2 and they're almost the same game anyway, what did you expect


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 15, 2013)

Disaresta said:


> overrated 4 the next sequel in the series i still dont give a darn about.



I don't want to say anything bad about Naughty Dogs in here because I am going to be call a fanboy but yeah I don't care neither.


----------



## Disaresta (Nov 15, 2013)

i got nothing against naughty dog i just never liked nor will i ever like uncharted. jack trilogy and last of us have a safe home with me though.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 15, 2013)

I did like Uncharted series and The last of Us.  From Averages games to good games. Nothing wrong with that. My problem is that people overrated their games so much that it is annoying. I can't stand it when people say: The Last of Us is a masterpiece or it is a great horror game and others series should follow.


----------



## Disaresta (Nov 15, 2013)

my god, ign is filled with 100% butt hurt xbox fanboys. all the sony fans are playing their systems right now and giving literally 0 fucks... these fucking people i swear...


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 15, 2013)

Disaresta said:


> my god, ign is filled with 100% butt hurt xbox fanboys. all the sony fans are playing their systems right now and giving literally 0 fucks... these fucking people i swear...



Not shocking, I don't visit IGN anymore. You should read their Facebook page comments lol. Worst


----------



## steveht93 (Nov 15, 2013)

for those who got ps4 at launch, so , how is it? having fun? bastards.....


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Nov 15, 2013)

PS4 is amazing so far. The interface is awesome, the features are great, and the games are badass. I'm still finding cool features that aren't immediately noticeable. Like being able to plug your own headphones into the DS4 and have the game audio come through them. Which is especially useful if you want to use the PS Camera as your mic! Or using Sixaxis to navigate the virtual keyboard for MUCH faster typing. 

Killzone looks absolutely incredible. Jaw dropping. Flower looks equally amazing in 1080p and I got it for free because I had it on the PS3. The Sixaxis is really improved. Also, using voice commands for going back to the main menu, launching a game/app, or just shutting off the PS4 is really nice. The DS4 itself is awesome too. The touchpad and triggers are so good.

Just... too much awesome shit to handle!


----------



## steveht93 (Nov 15, 2013)

^lucky son of a bitch. I really want to get into next gen already.


----------



## Muk (Nov 15, 2013)

so those bad issues are just the few % that had the bad apples? or are there more issues with the launch?


----------



## Zaru (Nov 15, 2013)

Those with issues will be vocal about it. Welcome to the age of social media.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 15, 2013)

Zaru said:


> Those with issues will be vocal about it. Welcome to the age of social media.



Pretty much this. All you hope is that you're not one of the unlucky few who get stuck with the bad apple because it won't matter how few people are experiencing issues, it will be important to you.

And with that said, I'm awaiting my delivery of my PS4 and PS4 eye. They went out for delivery early this morning so I'm hoping to get it sometime before the end of the afternoon.


----------



## fireking77 (Nov 15, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IpE3QkPc_K4[/YOUTUBE] who was this  lol


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 15, 2013)

fireking77 said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IpE3QkPc_K4[/YOUTUBE] who was this  lol



Never understood those console smashing vids. You're essentially rewarding a company by giving them your own money for a product you dislike. The only winner in that event was Sony.


----------



## steveht93 (Nov 15, 2013)

Kira Yamato said:


> Pretty much this. All you hope is that you're not one of the unlucky few who get stuck with the bad apple because it won't matter how few people are experiencing issues, it will be important to you.
> 
> And with that said, I'm awaiting my delivery of my PS4 and PS4 eye. They went out for delivery early this morning so I'm hoping to get it sometime before the end of the afternoon.



share your impressions mate. 


so ps4 is coming to Europe one or two weeks from now?


----------



## Byrd (Nov 15, 2013)

Waiting on Best buy to ship mines


----------



## Zaru (Nov 15, 2013)

Byrdman said:


> Waiting on Best buy to ship mines



I'm pretty sure that's against international arms law


----------



## Canute87 (Nov 15, 2013)

Kira Yamato said:


> Never understood those console smashing vids. You're essentially rewarding a company by giving them your own money for a product you dislike. The only winner in that event was Sony.



Well you do generally have stupid people who can afford shit.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 15, 2013)

I dunno why people blow hardware failure out of proportion anyway. The worst case of hardware failure in the history of gaming was the 33% chance of launch 360s getting the RROD. But what's the big deal? It happens so early that you don't even have to talk to the manufacturer directly, the store warranty will cover it for you.

It's not like you've got already got a stake in the brand new system, like years worth of saves or digital games you can't get back. Just take it back to the store and get a new one.


----------



## Byrd (Nov 15, 2013)

> I'm pretty sure that's against international arms law



 

but my entire reason for getting a PS4 is because I don't want to have to deal with the clusterfuck of trying to get one later on and I don't mind waiting for the good games to come out next year


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 15, 2013)

Byrdman said:


> but my entire reason for getting a PS4 is because I don't want to have to deal with the clusterfuck of trying to get one later on and I don't mind waiting for the good games to come out next year



There probably isn't going to be a shortage, if that's what you're worried about.


----------



## Byrd (Nov 15, 2013)

Given to how fast the pre-orders sold... idk didn't want to temp it either


----------



## Brandon Heat (Nov 15, 2013)

Went to a Best Buy launch event last night with my brother. My system is shipping from Amazon but he wanted to pick one up from Best Buy. He ended up setting up the system this morning and the system kept shutting off after a couple of minutes of being on. He was able to install the firmware but when he got to the network setup, the system shut off. He ended up taking the system back to Best Buy and getting a refund. 

Hoping Amazon comes through for me.


----------



## dream (Nov 15, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> There probably isn't going to be a shortage, if that's what you're worried about.



Ehh...I'm pretty sure that it will be difficult to find PS4s.


----------



## Reyes (Nov 15, 2013)

Disaresta said:


> i got nothing against naughty dog i just never liked nor will i ever like uncharted. jack trilogy and last of us have a safe home with me though.



Interesting note, ND was planning a Jak and Dexter reboot but when that failed they came up with the last of us.


----------



## Gino (Nov 15, 2013)

Jak from the first jak and dexter is the best one.Didn't have to say anything just kicked ass.


----------



## Reyes (Nov 15, 2013)

I really need to go buy the HD collection for the Jak games


----------



## Xiammes (Nov 15, 2013)

Kira Yamato said:


> Never understood those console smashing vids. You're essentially rewarding a company by giving them your own money for a product you dislike. The only winner in that event was Sony.



Actually its the opposite, Sony sell these consoles at a loss in hopes of making it up for software sales, smashing the console means there won't be any future sales for that console.

Still its stupid attention grabbing and meant to piss people off more then its supposed to hurt Sony.


----------



## Reyes (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Reyes (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 15, 2013)

I read about this on GAF.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 15, 2013)

People who got BF4 on PS4 be aware.


----------



## Eisenheim (Nov 15, 2013)

^
Well, BF4 is having issues on other platforms as well.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 15, 2013)

Picked mine up last night (took 3 minutes haha) 

So far enjoying it. Killzone is good, Rosogun is nice, and warframe is solid (tho played it on PC a lot before) so enjoying it so far. Getting Lego Marvel + Knack from gamefly today


----------



## Olivia (Nov 15, 2013)

My PS4 should be shipping to me today. I heard Resogun was free for PS+ members, is that true?


----------



## Enclave (Nov 15, 2013)

That is true indeed.  If you're a PS+ subscriber already you can go on the PSN site in your browser and "purchase" it now if you want.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 15, 2013)

Oh god cant wait for tomorrow ;-;


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 15, 2013)

*My PS4 died and I can't believe I'm already telling this story*



now we have cases of fan not turning on.


----------



## dream (Nov 15, 2013)

All the people that decided to hold off on buying it at launch are probably really happy at the moment.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 15, 2013)

I thought the PS4 turns off when overheat? I read that somewhere


----------



## Shirker (Nov 15, 2013)

Dream said:


> All the people that decided to hold off on buying it at launch are probably really happy at the moment.



It's more like complete indifference.


----------



## Nep Nep (Nov 15, 2013)

Shirker said:


> It's more like complete indifference.



I'm pretty happy that I'm waiting till December or longer actually. 

No good launch games anyways. I can wait a while, a good long while. 

In the meantime I'm going to try to get the PC port of DMC3 to work lol.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 15, 2013)

Can't log on to PSN at the moment. Everything else seems okay for the moment.


----------



## dream (Nov 15, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> I thought the PS4 turns off when overheat? I read that somewhere



It is supposed to do that or at least warn you of overheating.  Perhaps that isn't working so well.  Could be a hardware or software problem with some PS4s.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 15, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> *My PS4 died and I can't believe I'm already telling this story*
> 
> 
> 
> now we have cases of fan not turning on.



How long was it on before it died?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 15, 2013)

Kira Yamato said:


> How long was it on before it died?



no idea. Thread got more interesting now. IF OP gives that info, I shall post it here.

edit: nvm thread close by mods. It seem there is an official thread for PS4 issues.


----------



## Muk (Nov 15, 2013)

how is knack?

all the reviews are complaining about it

but i don't trust reviewers xD


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 15, 2013)

Knack is the same thing over and over again for 10 hours straight

Jesus christ it just keeps breaking


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 15, 2013)

Playing 2k14 and tried the PS Eye Play room feature. So far haven't had an issue but many of the systems features are still unknown since I can't log into PSN. Hopefully, Sony well have this resolved soon. 





Malvingt2 said:


> no idea. Thread got more interesting now. IF OP gives that info, I shall post it here.
> 
> edit: nvm thread close by mods. It seem there is an official thread for PS4 issues.



lol, my bad for not taking my time to read your comment. I thought it was you who had the issue


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 15, 2013)

Reddit is on panic mode over 100 PS4 broken it seem


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 15, 2013)

HDMI port problem. Picture



Red is the issue.


----------



## Max Thunder (Nov 15, 2013)

Wow and here we were thinking PS4 won console wars huh... Karma is a bitch.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 15, 2013)

Max Thunder said:


> Wow and here we were thinking PS4 won console wars huh... Karma is a bitch.



How the fuck do you win a console war when the other competitors didn't even arrive yet


----------



## Rukia (Nov 15, 2013)

This camera is flimsy y'all.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 15, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]fYRWP77_mlo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 15, 2013)

*Tekzilla: Top 5 Reasons to NOT Buy the PS4 !*

[YOUTUBE]c4o_j-4Spf8[/YOUTUBE]

While everyone is going gaga over Sony's latest videogaming console, the PlayStation 4, we decided to take a critical view of Sony's gaming marvel, and share our top 5 reasons for NOT running out and buying one on launch day!!

5. Hardware - Claims CPU is for tablets and low power devices. 
4. Step back from PS3 as a home media PC. 
3. No Backwards compatibility. 
2. Price is ridiculous, bundles are dumb. Wait for price drops.
1. Launch titles suck. You're a beta tester for Sony. Wait six months while Sony fixes everything.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 15, 2013)

Yeah.  I heard Knack sucks and is for kids too.  I'll suffer through it and review it for you guys.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 15, 2013)

I agree with the Launch title criticism.  This is the best they could do????  I would rather play Arkham Origins.

To be fair.  The Xbox One also has a lousy launch lineup.  Neither console is running away with the advantage in that category.


----------



## Aging Boner (Nov 15, 2013)

_*Observes the console peasantry from the Golden Halls of the Higher Realms where the Master Race dwells*_

PS4 broken at launch?


----------



## dream (Nov 15, 2013)

Rukia said:


> I agree with the Launch title criticism.  This is the best they could do????  I would rather play Arkham Origins.
> 
> To be fair.  The Xbox One also has a lousy launch lineup.  Neither console is running away with the advantage in that category.



Almost all launch lineups are mediocre/bad.


----------



## Disaresta (Nov 15, 2013)

Max Thunder said:


> Wow and here we were thinking PS4 won console wars huh... Karma is a bitch.



this isn't fucking ign guy, take your ass to a different part of the internet.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 15, 2013)

Success!! Finally able to log into PSN


----------



## The World (Nov 15, 2013)

Dez Bryant bought all his fans at a Walmart a PS4

I'm so fucking jealous


----------



## Olivia (Nov 15, 2013)

I was finally able to sign in!


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 15, 2013)

What games did everyone get? 

I got Killzone, Assassin's Creed and Knack (for the nostalgia factor). I'm debating about getting another game but I want something pretty fun. If only they had a fighter coming out.


----------



## The World (Nov 15, 2013)

Why get any other games besides those 3?


----------



## Sotei (Nov 15, 2013)

So just like my PS3 the PS4 refused to get into my WIFI network for some reason. Simple reset of the router and finally the PS4 did it's thing. Waiting on greatness... 4 minutes till the update is complete.

Also, had to try a couple of times, the PS4 wasn't connecting to the update server. Once it got connected though, it started DLing the update like a champ.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 15, 2013)

Hmmh....looks like my samsung Galaxy phone charger seems to work with my controller.


----------



## Sotei (Nov 15, 2013)

Damn it all! I got kicked from the server before it almost finished DLing the update. Blah!


----------



## Takamura Bear (Nov 15, 2013)

Those little robots! 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9hUUsqhetX4#t=147[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rukia (Nov 15, 2013)

I haven't actually played any games yet.  Got distracted by NBA League Pass.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 15, 2013)

Had problems doing remote play with the Vita, but hopefully, that will resolve itself soon. Everything else seems fine.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 15, 2013)

The PS4 came with 10 dollars you can use in the Playstation Store and I spent some on some videos.  And I am having problems with the video player.  It keeps telling me that it is under maintenance.  When I reset my PS4 it works for a little while.


----------



## Sotei (Nov 15, 2013)

Finally DLed that silly update. Geez, it was like the PS4 was trolling me, every time it got to 30seconds or less, it would lose the connection to the server. Blah!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 15, 2013)

This is why I never bought any console at launch.


----------



## Olivia (Nov 15, 2013)

Sotei said:


> I got four games with the PS4 and an extra DS3... and a new car. I need to really cut back on my spending.



I bought a DS4 a month ago, but wih a child on the way I really need to cut back on my spending.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 15, 2013)

Heard knack was a disappointment.


Takamura Bear said:


> Those little robots!
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9hUUsqhetX4#t=147[/YOUTUBE]


Cool gimmick.
Wonder why nintendo never did anything like that for wii U.
You know actually presenting it on a show.


----------



## Sotei (Nov 15, 2013)

A DS4, that's what I meant! A DS4! Congrats on the little guy/girl!


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 15, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]FuF2_XGJn0E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gabe (Nov 15, 2013)

Got it today Played battlefield 4 for a while great graphics the ps4 is great. My other two games should arrive next week. Took a while to get into the psn network but finally did to redeem some codes. Including the 12 months of ps plus that came with my battlefield 4 bundle.


----------



## steveht93 (Nov 15, 2013)

Going on a trip to UK next week for 3 days. Will ps4 be out by then? I wanna pick one up from there.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 15, 2013)

What I'm waiting for is for Namco to announce a new Tekken on PS4. I need a fighter in my life. Apparently a few months ago reports came out stating on Namco's new arcade hardware one of the games listed as using it was Tekken 7.


----------



## Reyes (Nov 15, 2013)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> What I'm waiting for is for Namco to announce a new Tekken on PS4. I need a fighter in my life. Apparently a few months ago reports came out stating on Namco's new arcade hardware one of the games listed as using it was Tekken 7.



I'm pretty sure the PS4 has Injustice, if you haven't played it go check it out.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 15, 2013)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> What I'm waiting for is for Namco to announce a new Tekken on PS4. I need a fighter in my life. Apparently a few months ago reports came out stating on Namco's new arcade hardware one of the games listed as using it was Tekken 7.



Xrd was always there.


----------



## Irishwonder (Nov 15, 2013)

NOT trolling, but it doesn't look like PS4 launch is going too smoothly right now, people might want to wait awhile before picking this up.  Apparently a lot of overheating issues 




Hopefully, this won't be a RROD type of situation for you guys


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 15, 2013)

Fuck it. 2014 will be a WiiU year for me. 

Maybe late 2014 if and only if Uncharted gets a super quick release and they have fixed all this stuff.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 15, 2013)

Khris said:


> Fuck it. 2014 will be a WiiU year for me.
> 
> Maybe late 2014 if and only if Uncharted gets a super quick release and they have fixed all this stuff.



2014 is going to be a great year for the WiiU. So nothing wrong with that. I am hyped for *X*


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 15, 2013)

A couple of my friends are already shitting bricks(no pun intended) that their systems with be the same.  



Malvingt2 said:


> 2014 is going to be a great year for the WiiU. So nothing wrong with that. I am hyped for *X*



Bayo2, Smash, X, and Kart. 

And I at least know it fucking works.

EDIT: something tells me this could actually hurt Xbone launch sales.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 15, 2013)

Hours i go i went to Best Buy to try out a retail demo unit of the PS4. And.......

Good god i love the DS4. Dem control sticks/triggers are a godsend!


----------



## Disaresta (Nov 15, 2013)

i just bought my wii u today updating the system now. fuck it i missed out on the wii last gen so its not like i have nothing to keep me occupied, besides that a link between worlds has me on a zelda high so bad i cant fucking see straight.

probably pick up the ps4 infamous bundle when i go home on leave.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 15, 2013)

Disaresta said:


> i just bought my wii u today updating the system now. fuck it i missed out on the wii last gen so its not like i have nothing to keep me occupied, besides that a link between worlds has me on a zelda high so bad i cant fucking see straight.
> 
> probably pick up the ps4 infamous bundle when i go home on leave.



A lot of people are picking up the WiiU lately on GAF. Good threads too. WiiU owners helping each other. 

for example: 

Back to topic: PS4 panic is real. A lot of people are scared now.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 15, 2013)

Khris said:


> EDIT: something tells me this could actually hurt Xbone launch sales.



I'm curious. How so?

------------------

Man, this current PS4 launch issue is confusing, considering how much they talked up and were so proud of the specs.


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 15, 2013)

Anyone play KZ Shadowfall yet?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 15, 2013)

Shirker said:


> I'm curious. How so?



Consumer: FUCK THIS SHIT, NOT GONNA BOTHER WITH LAUNCH DAY PURCHASES ANYMORE.

Until it catches on. To put it simply, people will be more cautious with launch releases. If it's all smooth sailing though, Xbone will benefit in months after the launch.

EDIT: inb4 conspiracy theories


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 16, 2013)

Jeez that failure rate per ratio doesnt look good.


Anybody here have their DS4 crap out on them yet? (Broken triggers, mashed analog sticks ect)

158 defective machines. 360 reviews so far


----------



## Disaresta (Nov 16, 2013)

It's amazing how people can try and twist this scenario around and some how try to make it seem as if ps4=a bad product could some how make xbox1= a good product. if one sucks it doesn't stop the other from being its own kind of turd.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 16, 2013)

X1 is going to have issues too. A lot of rumors about the console got rushed and a lot of bugs. So I will not be shocked if it is worst than the PS4 at launch


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 16, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> X1 is going to have issues too. A lot of rumors about the console got rushed and a lot of bugs. So I will not be shocked if it is worst than the PS4 at launch






Pokemon XY and GTA V can wait for a while. Cuz dis gun' be reelly fawn mang.

EDIT: Guess me and some dudes here weren't lying when we said this gen is gonna be suck.

I believe it's in the e3 threads.


----------



## JustThisOne (Nov 16, 2013)

I don't know, some people speculate that since the PS4 had a bad launch Microsoft will learn from Sony's mistake and have a better launch


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 16, 2013)

I am just glad that people in here are not having issues.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 16, 2013)

Can't wait for the official court case


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 16, 2013)

At least the xbawts are having a blast with this.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 16, 2013)

It just occurred to me that that congratulations from them was probably sarcastic.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 16, 2013)

JustThisOne said:


> I don't know, some people speculate that since the PS4 had a bad launch Microsoft will learn from Sony's mistake and have a better launch


Doubtful.  Nothing you can do in a week.  And you can't emulate how 100,000 different people will treat/handle your hardware.

What really should have put Sony and Microsoft on alert was the public reaction to the Obamacare website.  The word glitch was used about a million times.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 16, 2013)

Shirker said:


> It just occurred to me that that congratulations from them was probably sarcastic.



I thought of this as well.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 16, 2013)

Shirker said:


> It just occurred to me that that congratulations from them was probably sarcastic.



yeah but to be fair, a lot of M$ people were doing the same. I think it was with good intention.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 16, 2013)

What do you guys think would be an acceptable failure rate for new hardware like this?  1% out of box failures?

I work in the medical device field and we have a surprisingly high failure rate.  Probably closer to 2-3%.  Also possible that devices were damaged during shipment.


----------



## Gabe (Nov 16, 2013)

I have had no problems with mine has been great


----------



## Disaresta (Nov 16, 2013)

Khris said:


> .





watching the debacle and waiting for next weeks as i continue to enjoy my 3ds and new wii u.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 16, 2013)

I think it's just a certain batch. Mostly the ones from Amazon. 1-3% seems about right. If's more than that, then holy shit it's fucking bad.



Disaresta said:


> watching the debacle and waiting for next weeks as i continue to enjoy my 3ds and new wii u.



Got mah 3DS, will get a WiiU soon.  

Gonna be an entertaining winter.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 16, 2013)

If you're concerned about your PS4, put it out in the open and put your tongue on it.

Anyway, that guy Joey(shinogu) who got the PS4 at the launch event?

His overheated.


----------



## Ultimania (Nov 16, 2013)

I'm so glad that I decided not to buy a PS4 at launch.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 16, 2013)

Rukia said:


> What do you guys think would be an acceptable failure rate for new hardware like this?  1% out of box failures?
> 
> I work in the medical device field and we have a surprisingly high failure rate.  Probably closer to 2-3%.  Also possible that devices were damaged during shipment.



nothing close to the PS2.  I do recall to be high., over 5%?


----------



## JustThisOne (Nov 16, 2013)

I'm just waiting for the price drop and there is like no notable games out right now.
Though I am excited for the new Uncharted.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 16, 2013)

See that pause


----------



## Rukia (Nov 16, 2013)

I played zero games.  But I used a lot of the same apps from the PS3 that I always use.  And I used them successfully.  Probably used it for about 5 hours.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 16, 2013)

Some are saying that the system wobbles, or/and gets overheated when playing Killzone MP


----------



## Shirker (Nov 16, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> yeah but to be fair, a lot of M$ people were doing the same. I think it was with good intention.



I somehow feel like, if it was genuine, that that's actually a _bigger_ slap in the face, considering how assholish Sony was to them with the whole used games thing.

Now Microsoft look like the bigger man.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 16, 2013)

*Xbone launch flops*

Sony: You're welcome :ignoramus


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 16, 2013)

ps2 had disc read errors out the asshole. Every fat PS2 was destined to die via disc read error


----------



## Disaresta (Nov 16, 2013)

Soon microsoft. Soon it will be your turn


----------



## JustThisOne (Nov 16, 2013)

My fat PS2 still works and I got it the year it came out


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 16, 2013)

Shirker said:


> I somehow feel like, if it was genuine, that that's actually a _bigger_ slap in the face, considering how assholish Sony was to them with the whole used games thing.
> 
> Now Microsoft look like the bigger man.



Uh until a few days ago, Microsoft was still putting their foot in their mouths. So calling them anything is pretty reaching 

Also, i think it was fine for Sony to be assholish to Microsoft about that issue. If they didn't Microsoft would never have reverse course. They certainly didn't listen to the "fans".


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 16, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> ps2 had disc read errors out the asshole. Every fat PS2 was destined to die via disc read error



Mine still runs smoothly to this day.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 16, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> ps2 had disc read errors out the asshole. Every fat PS2 was destined to die via disc read error



Heck, mine still has issues reading certain disks.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 16, 2013)

all of yours are going to die via disc read some day. its just a time bomb if you had a ps2 anytime between 2000 and late 2002. 

Mine died a few years ago. I tried as hard as i could to keep her alive, i had to keep opening her up and cleaning the lens just to get a few more weeks of mileage. But then eventually it just stopped working  FFFFF what a sad day that was


----------



## Shirker (Nov 16, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> all of yours are going to die via disc read some day. its just a time bomb if you had a ps2 anytime between 2000 and late 2002.



NO IT WON'T, SHUT UP!

*plugs ears and starts humming Yankee Doodle*


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 16, 2013)

I actually thought of buying one of whatever laying PS2s out there right now, before it that actually happens. Since I still use it heavily from time to time.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 16, 2013)

you cant go wrong with the PS2 slims, ultimate design right there  and good components too for being so small


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 16, 2013)

I remember fitting my cousin's slim in my baggy jeans when we move around by foot. 

Good days


----------



## Olivia (Nov 16, 2013)

My ps4 is running completel fine, I'm sure it's the vocal minority that are getting the bad consoles. (As most people who have a good console won't probably talk about it, as thats normal)


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 16, 2013)

Olivia said:


> My ps4 is running completel fine, I'm sure it's the vocal minority that are getting the bad consoles. (As most people who have a good console won't probably talk about it, as thats normal)



Im pretty sure, its the initial PS4 batch( the first consoles) (or at least the first ones sony shipped) That are broken or have issues waiting to rear their ugly heads.

And if you do go on Amazon. Dat vocal minority is sitting with a 41% fail rate. (Since 41% of the total people who bothered with a review have broken machines XD)


----------



## Xiammes (Nov 16, 2013)

I had a few PS2 die on me, the first one after watching to many movies, I believed that rumor and didn't watch any on my second one, but my sisters watched a movie on it and it started acting funny and eventually broke. There has to be some truth to that old rumor.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 16, 2013)

I used to watch my VCDs on my modded PSX. 

But now that you mention it, my fat 60 gig PS3 died shortly after I started streaming movies using the media server thingy.


----------



## Disaresta (Nov 16, 2013)

with how wide spread media is these days im honestly surprised it isnt worse


----------



## Xiammes (Nov 16, 2013)

You might have transfered a virus, you should turn off the Upnp option when not using it. The ps3 media server works fine.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 16, 2013)

Firmware update is not possbile through usb flash drive? Please answer guys.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 16, 2013)

pfft, I am over with that shit. 

YLOD was fucking common with me though, I am using my third PS3.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 16, 2013)

Khris said:


> YLOD was fucking common with me though, I am using my third PS3.



Seriously?! I'm still on my very first (and I work the damn thing like a Hebrew slave). What kind of cursed store were you buying them from?


----------



## Disaresta (Nov 16, 2013)

Shirker said:


> Seriously?! I'm still on my very first (and I work the damn thing like a Hebrew slave). What kind of cursed store were you buying them from?



gamestop?


----------



## Nightwish (Nov 16, 2013)

My original fat Ps2 was still running strong the last time I pulled it out, and I got that baby at launch. It outlasted like three ps2 slimes that me and my folks purchased for the house. 


Guess I'm lucky, I've gotten most of my gaming systems at launch and never had a problem with any of them for the most part.



Khris said:


> pfft, I am over with that shit.
> 
> *YLOD was fucking common with me though, I am using my third PS3.*




Feels good that I never had that problem.


----------



## steveht93 (Nov 16, 2013)

The 41% failure rate on amazon isn't something to consider since those who get a console failure are often very vocal about it and will write a review to inform others of the problem.


----------



## Havoc (Nov 16, 2013)

Still a shitload of people.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 16, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> The 41% failure rate on amazon isn't something to consider since those who get a console failure are often very vocal about it and will write a review to inform others of the problem.



Yeah, I'd personally cut that % number in half. And that's being generous.

But, no matter how low or high the actual percentage is, there is something to be said about the _raw number_ of these lame ducks floating around, and it seems like an uncomfortably high one.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 16, 2013)

Fuck. I dont know if i will buy the ps4 right now. Its right in front of me. But im really terrified with the reviews so far. And i dont want mine to get bricked. I dont trust these sales people not sure what would they do for me if the unit that i will buy gets bricked. Fuck this feeling


----------



## Disaresta (Nov 16, 2013)

honestly all the people with issues are still a grand minority. I dont think we are even close to the 4000 units expected to fail reported online. The internet is just fear mongering.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 16, 2013)

I dunno man, and i found out that its made in China. Now im really scared shitless.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 16, 2013)

Well that's just fantastic. PS4's are experiencing UI problems now. 



What the fuck, more bad reviews than positive almost now


----------



## Overwatch (Nov 16, 2013)

TerminaTHOR said:


> I dunno man, and i found out that its made in China. Now im really scared shitless.



Just wait a while longer.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 16, 2013)

I dunno man it seems like all stores here are selling chinese products.   why are they so cheap and let china buy their shit. I dont get it. I would understand if they sell it 15% less but no.


----------



## Disaresta (Nov 16, 2013)

TerminaTHOR said:


> I dunno man, and i found out that its made in China. Now im really scared shitless.



all of nintendo's products are manufactured in china though aren't they?

and look how stable those are. 

really I'm sure this sn't nearly as wide spread as the internet makes it seem. Shit all the major youtubers have been silent. which leads me to believe that they are playing theirs now without any problems.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oY1vi7y7WxU[/YOUTUBE]

not all is bad


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 16, 2013)

Dunno bout nintendo ive never owned a nintendo console before execpt super famicom. 

Im still in extra and i still cant make a decision.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 16, 2013)

Isn't a lot of technology _period_ made in China?


----------



## Disaresta (Nov 16, 2013)

Shirker said:


> Isn't a lot of technology _period_ made in China?



9000% is I think.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 16, 2013)

Damn it. Im gonna buy one now. Shit. Hope it doesnt get bricked.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 16, 2013)

*shrugs*, all you really lose is time. If it's precious to you, I would've suggested holding off on it, but screw it.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 16, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Im pretty sure, its the initial PS4 batch( the first consoles) (or at least the first ones sony shipped) That are broken or have issues waiting to rear their ugly heads.
> 
> And if you do go on Amazon. Dat vocal minority is sitting with a 41% fail rate. (Since 41% of the total people who bothered with a review have broken machines XD)



Which makes sense since the people who had issues are more likely to write a review. My PS4 works perfectly fine and I didn't write an Amazon review and there are plenty  of others who haven't.

Then again, I always have had the devils luck when it came to launch consoles. My 360, Wii, WiiU and Gamecube I bought at launch works perfectly fine. My  backwards compatible, fat PS3 that I bought (used) 6 months after launch still works fine to this very day, In fact I still use it all the time to play my PS2 games


----------



## Zaru (Nov 16, 2013)

The people with working PS4s are mostly PLAYING on them


----------



## Xiammes (Nov 16, 2013)

I wouldn't trust initial reviews, people who have working consoles are playing them, leaving the internet to people who either haven't bought it, fanboys and angry customers who happened to get defective products.

It would be best to wait and see how things turn out.


----------



## Disaresta (Nov 16, 2013)

i honestly would have gotten one myself but none are in stock :'(


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 16, 2013)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 16, 2013)

Shirker said:


> Seriously?! I'm still on my very first (and I work the damn thing like a Hebrew slave). What kind of cursed store were you buying them from?





Disaresta said:


> gamestop?



We don't have gamestops here. It was just the store that's the agent of Sony here. 



Nightwish said:


> Feels good that I never had that problem.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 16, 2013)

Hardware-wise everything has gone smoothly with the PS4. PSN provided a bit of a hiccup but that was about it. 


*Spoiler*: __ 










Well, my entertainment center is getting a bit crowded but that's to be expected. For now, I'm continuously switching out the HDMI cords for the WiiU and PS3 since the TV only has 3 HDMI ports and I have 4 devices.


----------



## Gabe (Nov 16, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> all of yours are going to die via disc read some day. its just a time bomb if you had a ps2 anytime between 2000 and late 2002.
> 
> Mine died a few years ago. I tried as hard as i could to keep her alive, i had to keep opening her up and cleaning the lens just to get a few more weeks of mileage. But then eventually it just stopped working  FFFFF what a sad day that was



I have had my fat ps2 since launch and it still works to this day. Also my backwards comparability ps3 works very well. That was my main console till now. I have had good luck with playstations. Hope it continues. Unlike the 360 I went through 3 of those RROD all.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 16, 2013)

Kira Yamato said:


> Hardware-wise everything has gone smoothly with the PS4. PSN provided a bit of a hiccup but that was about it.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



duelists of the roses. Respect


----------



## sworder (Nov 16, 2013)

Kira Yamato said:


> Well, my entertainment center is getting a bit crowded but that's to be expected. For now, I'm continuously switching out the HDMI cords for the WiiU and PS3 since the TV only has 3 HDMI ports and I have 4 devices.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 16, 2013)

*CEO Kaz Hirai ‏@KazHiraiCEO*
To compete with Microsoft, PS4 has adopted lots of XBOX 360′s most famous features including party chat and the hardware failure rate


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 16, 2013)

Really love the blue headers of PS4 box art covers.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 16, 2013)

I've never had major problems with any of my consoles.  And I go back all the way to the Intellivision.  So I find myself being skeptical about all of the reported failures.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 16, 2013)

My only problem with a console was when Brawl destroyed my Wii.................. lol


----------



## The World (Nov 16, 2013)

Only system I had problems with was Xbox360


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 16, 2013)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 16, 2013)

The World said:


> Only system I had problems with was Xbox360



Same here, I had first generation 360 and it RROD'ed on me some 4 years later. After that, the only thing I have to pay attention is during hot summers where it overheats and I have to open it up and clean all the cotton, dust and shit. But that's more of my problem than the console's.


----------



## Alicia (Nov 16, 2013)

This exactly the reason why I'm waiting for a PS4 slim hardware revision


----------



## dream (Nov 16, 2013)

Khris said:


> *CEO Kaz Hirai ‏@KazHiraiCEO*
> To compete with Microsoft, PS4 has adopted lots of XBOX 360′s most famous features including party chat and the hardware failure rate



Still my favorite twitter parody account.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Nov 16, 2013)

the defective systems rate is supposedly miniscule when in comparison to the number of shipped consoles, this happens with every launch, its new hardware people

supposedly people who bought from amazon and won theirs from taco bell got hit the hardest because they got the defective batches of consoles


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 16, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]oY1vi7y7WxU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Zaru (Nov 16, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> the defective systems rate is supposedly miniscule when in comparison to the number of shipped consoles, this happens with every launch, its new hardware people
> 
> supposedly people who bought from amazon and won theirs from taco bell got hit the hardest because they got the defective batches of consoles



It's especially ironic because they got something for free


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 16, 2013)

This about the only PS4 game I've been playing that kind of sucks.

[YOUTUBE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sJ88u5FwSnA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ice77 (Nov 16, 2013)

*It seems there have been some complaints that people can't see an immediate difference in graphical performance between PS3 and PS4. Do we really need to wait a few years to see what devs can do with all the upgrades of this current gen of PS? 

This doesn't seem like something I want to get and I remembering wanting to get a 360 and ps3 as soon as they came out(obviously did not have the cash at the time). 

Well still need to wait for xbone and the backlash it will get but man I'm already none excited as it is. Could it be that I grown out of gaming? 

Also the trend of them kiddos smashing their PS4's as soon as they get them is pretty lol. Everything for that attention. *


----------



## Reyes (Nov 16, 2013)

Also as far as the earlier discussion in this thread, the only problem I had with a console was my fat PS3.

One day it just suddenly stop reading blu-ray disks, had to get a family friend to fix it and by the time it was fixed I got a slim PS3.

Although later when I tried to run Dragon's Dogma and Fallout 3 (which I played on it before I had the problem) and there was massive screen tearing and freezing.

It runs PS2 games and dvds just fine.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 16, 2013)

Thankfully, my fat PS3 works fine to this very day since I enjoy playing on PS2 games on it regularly.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 16, 2013)

So it seems the hardware will overheat within 2 to 6 hours of use...

.... From just sitting there.

...........


----------



## Shirker (Nov 16, 2013)

Khris said:


> *CEO Kaz Hirai ‏@KazHiraiCEO*
> To compete with Microsoft, PS4 has adopted lots of XBOX 360′s most famous features including party chat and the hardware failure rate



Kripes, that got me good. 



Malvingt2 said:


> My only problem with a console was when Brawl destroyed my Wii.................. lol



Brawl had a metric ton of content in it. Even my Wii had trouble loading stuff on it sometimes.

And to continue the discussion, the only problem I've ever had from a console was the original XBox. After a year or so of use, it turned into a big black paperweight that doubled as a gaming device, but only if it was in a good mood. And even then, my games would crash at the drop of a hat.

...Piece of shit.


----------



## Vault (Nov 16, 2013)

Amazon? I'm cancelling my shit


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 16, 2013)

My Wii played Brawl fine


----------



## Xiammes (Nov 16, 2013)

I went through 5 wii's, the disk reader would always start fucking up. I just gave up and stopped playing brawl 

It was almost as bad as my gamecube experience, I went through 6 of them, 7 memory cards and god knows how many controllers.


----------



## Enclave (Nov 16, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> So it seems the hardware will overheat within 2 to 6 hours of use...
> 
> .... From just sitting there.
> 
> ...........



I've heard of 1 legitimate case of this, they had a defective fan that never turned itself on.

Meanwhile I have friends who have marathoned like 12 hours yesterday and their consoles are still working perfectly.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Nov 16, 2013)

Brandon Heat said:


> Knack: Isn't as bad as people say. Its a fairly simple action beat em up game but it actually has some difficulty to it.



i keep hearing this, most people that got it seem to be falling for its charm, i might give it a go since word of mouth is actually quite positive about the game


----------



## Enclave (Nov 16, 2013)

Yeah, everything I've heard from people who have actually played it is that they really enjoy it.  Sure it's not some mega blockbuster game but it's genuinely fun to play.  The really don't know what crawled up the "professional" reviewers asses.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 16, 2013)

Knack's just repetitive. If you want to run around and just smash things for a couple hours its alright.


----------



## Canute87 (Nov 16, 2013)

ice77 said:


> *It seems there have been some complaints that people can't see an immediate difference in graphical performance between PS3 and PS4. Do we really need to wait a few years to see what devs can do with all the upgrades of this current gen of PS?
> 
> This doesn't seem like something I want to get and I remembering wanting to get a 360 and ps3 as soon as they came out(obviously did not have the cash at the time).
> 
> ...



There's a game on PS3 that looks as good as Killzone?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 16, 2013)

PS4's selling point is 60fps at 1080p. Imagine something like DMC5 on that shit.


----------



## dream (Nov 16, 2013)

Khris said:


> PS4's selling point is 60fps at 1080p. Imagine something like DMC5 on that shit.



Too bad that not everything, BF4, hits those figures.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Nov 16, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Knack's just repetitive. If you want to run around and just smash things for a couple hours its alright.



do you even have a ps4 and with knack? (legit asking)



Canute87 said:


> There's a game on PS3 that looks as good as Killzone?



i was gonna say that but i'm glad someone else did


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 16, 2013)

Resogun is surprisingly additive if you're into Arcade shooters.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 16, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> do you even have a ps4 and with knack? (legit asking)



You know good and well he doesn't


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 16, 2013)

That's like asking someone if they have no friends lol.

Or rather people stupid enough to buy one right away around them.

Or friends with people who simply need one for work purposes.

Dont be daft. We all know Cerny couldnt direct this game to its fullest strength while being bogged down with everything else. The game's mediocre(typical launch faire) and its too hard for your average reviewer these days even though there's two enemies on the screen at a time  pfft

Perhaps the fact that everything is finally a bit more cohesive in it, people will stop taking their time to shit on it and rather just straight up ignore it.

Or buy it as a secondary purchase.

Whatever they're busy floating on.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Nov 16, 2013)

simple question and you reply in _"hit dog holler"_ manner, breh chill

so its safe to assume you don't have the game then, aiight


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 16, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> simple question and you reply in _"hit dog holler"_ manner, breh chill
> 
> so its safe to assume you don't have the game then, aiight



Quite safe.


----------



## sworder (Nov 16, 2013)

took a lot of restraint to not purchase this from Amazon when it was available last night

did any of you guys get one from Amazon? seems like it's mostly those people that got the bad ones, so maybe I should wait until my Gamestop/Best Buy has any available


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 16, 2013)

Knack is pretty fun so far. Playing co-op with the GF and we're having fun. Lego Marvel def the better choice of the two tho.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 16, 2013)




----------



## Reyes (Nov 16, 2013)

Fluttershit go back to the cancerdome 

or go visit your waifu in the FT section


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 16, 2013)




----------



## Brandon Heat (Nov 16, 2013)

People expecting Knack to be the next Crash Bandicoot was people's initial problem with the game. From the demos and videos we saw, it was easy to see that the game wasn't meant to be a system seller. It's a solid game and I'm enjoying it for what it is.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Nov 16, 2013)

Lol knack, why not save your money and play a better game like super mario 3d world in a week.


----------



## Reyes (Nov 16, 2013)

They might not have a Wii U(like most people do) 

They might want to have a non-shooter with there new system. 

And if they want to play it, they will buy it if they want to.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 16, 2013)

I wonder how most of the other Cross Gen games are faring on the PS4.


----------



## Reyes (Nov 16, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> I wonder how most of the other Cross Gen games are faring on the PS4.



Sales wise or quality wise?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 16, 2013)

My PS4 is still going pretty smoothly. Granted i don't have any retail games yet. I've been trying out a lot of Resogun(holy shit putting on headphones and listening to the game through your controller is a life changing experience). And Contrast(pretty cool), as well as blacklight, and warframe(both pretty good shooters) 

I only have a few issues at present....

someone needs to send the first post to shu and fast


----------



## Canute87 (Nov 16, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> That's like asking someone if they have no friends lol.
> 
> Or rather people stupid enough to buy one right away around them.
> 
> ...



Not really keeping track of the Convo.  But who exactly are speaking bad about knack?  The people playing or the reviewers?


Because you know  this would be similar to Sonic lost world....which from what i remember you completely blasted the reviewers yet you seem content with the less than stellar reviews for knack


Just my observation.


----------



## Canute87 (Nov 16, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> *My PS4 is still going pretty smoothly.* Granted i don't have any retail games yet. I've been trying out a lot of Resogun(holy shit putting on headphones and listening to the game through your controller is a life changing experience). And Contrast(pretty cool), as well as blacklight, and warframe(both pretty good shooters)
> 
> I only have a few issues at present....
> 
> someone needs to send the first post to shu and fast



Yup, because it if doesn't go bad after two days then everything is A okay


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 16, 2013)

I'm not sure what your intent is with that post


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 16, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> I'm not sure what your intent is with that post



Trust me, you can replace 2 days with 2 years and you'll still get the same response from him.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 16, 2013)

Don't forget about the options button guys.


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 16, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> My PS4 is still going pretty smoothly. Granted i don't have any retail games yet. I've been trying out a lot of Resogun(holy shit putting on headphones and listening to the game through your controller is a life changing experience). And Contrast(pretty cool), as well as blacklight, and warframe(both pretty good shooters)
> 
> I only have a few issues at present....
> 
> someone needs to send the first post to shu and fast




well it seems like most PS4 issues can be traced back to one factory in China.  Even then considering I would imagine most launch day electronics have a 3-5% failure rate in the first week going up to 15% in first year I think Sony has done quite well.  While the internet is making it seem big it looks like that in actuality there is about 1% to 3% Max in failure rate at this moment.  

Even then Sony stores if they have stock are testing and outright replacing faulty consoles.  It seems that unlike Microsoft who tried to hide RROD for a while, Sony has more or less acknowledged that some of their items have issues and are replacing them


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 16, 2013)

Brandon Heat said:


> People expecting Knack to be the next Crash Bandicoot was people's initial problem with the game. From the demos and videos we saw, it was easy to see that the game wasn't meant to be a system seller. It's a solid game and I'm enjoying it for what it is.



It reminded me of a very watered down ratchet and clank combined with Kameo.
Turns out that pretty much what it is.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 16, 2013)

Enjoying Knack.  I heard it's repetitive.  Not tired of it yet so it doesn't matter.


----------



## Disaresta (Nov 16, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gfr0LeX80YA[/YOUTUBE]

this guy sums up this shit pretty well.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 16, 2013)

thinkingaboutlife said:


> Lol knack, why not save your money and play a better game like super mario 3d world in a week.



Or rent both since neither worth buying per say but renting instead. 

My lego marvel super heroes review for PS4 

[YOUTUBE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=im64g4Dfbu0&feature=youtu.be[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 16, 2013)

The words in a week say otherwise.


----------



## Canute87 (Nov 16, 2013)

Kira Yamato said:


> Trust me, you can replace 2 days with 2 years and you'll still get the same response from him.



That's not true. 

I'd give a different response.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 16, 2013)

I have Knack and it is repetitive but it's fun. It's one of those classic platforming games you play while drunk that's damn fun. Even without drinking it reminds me of Crash in a way. 

Resogun is what I'm playing right now. One of the most addictive "simple games" that I've played in my life.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Nov 16, 2013)

Seems like you guys have low expectations or you want to feel better about your ps4 purchase by making it seem like knack isn't as bad as it really is.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 16, 2013)

Or Knack is a drug that takes them back to a time where they were easily entertained.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 16, 2013)

Knack is simple platforming...it isn't bad. None of the reviews except for a few said it was bad. Just either "Average" or good. 5/10 does not mean bad. It' means okay/mediocre. Bad is like...sonic 06...that shit was bad.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 16, 2013)

Fluttershy said:


>



Oh wow, the madness


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 16, 2013)

You could be sad about that 

But then you'd have to be sad every time you buy an Ipod or any mass produced electronic item device


----------



## Nep Nep (Nov 16, 2013)

crazymtf said:


> Knack is simple platforming...it isn't bad. None of the reviews except for a few said it was bad. Just either "Average" or good. 5/10 does not mean bad. It' means okay/mediocre. Bad is like...sonic 06...that shit was bad.



For the price it's at such simplicity doesn't cut it anymore. 

As Inu said.. 20 is okay for it, you buy something at 20 dollars you're not looking for a fully fleshed out game adhering to modern standards, you just want something simple and possibly an older genre of game that is no longer made as "AAA" titles. 

Frankly anything below 7/10 is pretty unforgivable. The last thing I want to feel when playing a game is that it's awful and just one step above that is playing the game and just going meh.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 16, 2013)

I like how Foxconn's relevancy as the shittiest, most horrible, suicide inducing company in the face of the planet gained relevance around here 'cause of console wars.

Cute.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Nov 16, 2013)

I'm coming in like a motherfucking NUKE.

AYEYEYEYEYE!!!!!!!!

No more bullshit. Forget Knack and all that crap.
Battlefield 4 son!
The greatest FPS experience is finally available to you. Not a fan of FPSz?
Son!
THIS GAME WILL MAKE YOU A FAN!

GO GO GO GO GO!
Get...that...Beastfield...60 FPS swaggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg. My GAWD its gawwwwwwwwwwwjusssssssssssssssssssssss manggggggggggg!


----------



## The World (Nov 16, 2013)

What in the actual fuck?

Sabotage? Suicides? 

Shit is fucked up


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 16, 2013)

Are we a forum with a console war mentality?


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 16, 2013)

Guys, I need an opinion. 

So I went back to Target today and picked up NBA 214, BF4 and CoD:G. Now, I'm going to keep 2 and trade the other one into GameXchange. I'm keeping NBA but out of the 2, BF4 and CoD which should I trade in? How are they? Be honest.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 16, 2013)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Guys, I need an opinion.
> 
> So I went back to Target today and picked up NBA 214, BF4 and CoD:G. Now, I'm going to keep 2 and trade the other one into GameXchange. I'm keeping NBA but out of the 2, *BF4 and CoD which should I trade in? How are they?* Be honest.


----------



## Sotei (Nov 16, 2013)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Guys, I need an opinion.
> 
> So I went back to Target today and picked up NBA 214, BF4 and CoD:G. Now, I'm going to keep 2 and trade the other one into GameXchange. I'm keeping NBA but out of the 2, BF4 and CoD which should I trade in? How are they? Be honest.




Trade in CoD, it doesn't bring anything new to the genre. BF4 is more unpredictable, you can be sniping one round and flying jets in another, a lot more interesting, more exciting.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 16, 2013)

its a toss up. Personally COD is garbage this year, i personally like treyarch's efforts much better than Janitor IW's, and on top of that, BF4 is pretty good on PS4. The downside to BF4 on PS4 is, that DICE has borked the game, so there are stability issues everywhere. Nothing i would not expect to be fixed in a major patch in the future of course, but for now your going to have to take that into account. I'm talking things like not even being able to boot the game sometimes, random kick outs, and freezes freezes freezes, as well as connection issues on Sony's side while they get the servers sorted out


----------



## Reyes (Nov 16, 2013)

Trade in COD IMHO


----------



## JustThisOne (Nov 16, 2013)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Guys, I need an opinion.
> 
> So I went back to Target today and picked up NBA 214, BF4 and CoD:G. Now, I'm going to keep 2 and trade the other one into GameXchange. I'm keeping NBA but out of the 2, BF4 and CoD which should I trade in? How are they? Be honest.



I would trade in Call of Duty.
I like Battlefield because of the vehicles and I feel that Call of Duty is kind of repetitive. But you should play both for a while and see what you like.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 16, 2013)

Do not ignored my question. Respond to it people..


----------



## Gino (Nov 16, 2013)

Trade in Ghost is the obvious answer.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 16, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> Are we a forum with a console war mentality?



in what way


----------



## Jak N Blak (Nov 16, 2013)

Kyuubi...HOMIE!

Listen to the Ultimate Battlefield representative.
I own BOTH games.

COD is passable. I have no intention to purchase it back when I get my PS4.
Battlefield 4 has everything you'll 'miss' from Ghosts.

We got Obliteration son!
We got TeamDeathmatch & Conquest Domination.

We got everything a COD player would love.
You won't miss it!


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 16, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> in what way



in general and I am asking because this is the most friendly gaming forum/section I go to. We have different opinions about games and consoles but I don't feel is nothing extreme like others forum.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 16, 2013)

well it helps that we're relatively small. no trolls would think to come to a niche gaming section on an anime naruto fanboard when they could go to gamefaq's or ign or whatever


----------



## Disaresta (Nov 16, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> Are we a forum with a console war mentality?



thats an easy no. this forum is one of the better places to come and actually talk about you know, enjoying video games.


----------



## Sotei (Nov 16, 2013)

sworder said:


> took a lot of restraint to not purchase this from Amazon when it was available last night
> 
> did any of you guys get one from Amazon? seems like it's mostly those people that got the bad ones, so maybe I should wait until my Gamestop/Best Buy has any available



I bought it from Amazon, my system is fine, nothing has happened and I don't expect anything to happen. I've never had any system ever break down on me, some people just got unlucky, it happens, you deal with it.





Malvingt2 said:


> Are we a forum with a console war mentality?



I'm not and I think it's a small minority of people who like to stir the pot. I'm a gamer first and foremost but I love me some Nintendo.

I'm skipping the Xbone unless they release something for that system I just, really, really, want to play.

So yeah, WiiU + PS4 + 3DS = I'm good!


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 16, 2013)

Sotei said:


> Trade in CoD, it doesn't bring anything new to the genre. BF4 is more unpredictable, you can be sniping one round and flying jets in another, a lot more interesting, more exciting.





Inuhanyou said:


> its a toss up. Personally COD is garbage this year, i personally like treyarch's efforts much better than Janitor IW's, and on top of that, BF4 is pretty good on PS4. The downside to BF4 on PS4 is, that DICE has borked the game, so there are stability issues everywhere. Nothing i would not expect to be fixed in a major patch in the future of course, but for now your going to have to take that into account. I'm talking things like not even being able to boot the game sometimes, random kick outs, and freezes freezes freezes, as well as connection issues on Sony's side while they get the servers sorted out





Zidane said:


> Trade in COD IMHO





JustThisOne said:


> I would trade in Call of Duty.
> I like Battlefield because of the vehicles and I feel that Call of Duty is kind of repetitive. But you should play both for a while and see what you like.





Gino said:


> Trade in Ghost is the obvious answer.





Jak N Blak said:


> Kyuubi...HOMIE!
> 
> Listen to the Ultimate Battlefield representative.
> I own BOTH games.
> ...



Thanks for the opinions. 

I haven't played a CoD since MW3 and even then I traded it in pretty quickly. I haven't been serious with the series since the BO1 days. I've heard good things about BF4 so that will be the one I keep.


----------



## Gabe (Nov 16, 2013)

sworder said:


> took a lot of restraint to not purchase this from Amazon when it was available last night
> 
> did any of you guys get one from Amazon? seems like it's mostly those people that got the bad ones, so maybe I should wait until my Gamestop/Best Buy has any available



Got mine from amazon and it's fine been playing BF4 for a while


----------



## Jak N Blak (Nov 16, 2013)

WELCOME to Battlefield family Kyuubi Naruto!


----------



## Disaresta (Nov 16, 2013)

i think the only fps i liked this gen was farcry 3 god that game is quality incarnate.


----------



## 115 (Nov 16, 2013)

I wanted to get BF4 at the launch of the PS4 (European here so don't get the console for two weeks) but IIRC the game is experiencing lots of freezing/crashing issues? Is that in regards to PC only or is it an issue across this gen/next-gen consoles as well?


----------



## dream (Nov 16, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> in general and I am asking because this is the most friendly gaming forum/section I go to. We have different opinions about games and consoles but I don't feel is nothing extreme like others forum.



This section is blessed to be mostly comprised of pretty easy-going members when it comes to games.   

Anyways, how has the PSN experience been?


----------



## Reyes (Nov 16, 2013)

For me its been fine for me Dream.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 16, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> its a toss up. Personally COD is garbage this year, i personally like treyarch's efforts much better than Janitor IW's, and on top of that, BF4 is pretty good on PS4. The downside to BF4 on PS4 is, that DICE has borked the game, so there are stability issues everywhere. Nothing i would not expect to be fixed in a major patch in the future of course, but for now your going to have to take that into account. I'm talking things like not even being able to boot the game sometimes, random kick outs, and freezes freezes freezes, as well as connection issues on Sony's side while they get the servers sorted out



  Eh Battlefields campaign sucks and you can play COD like Battlefield..

I'd just not play FPS's on next gen.


tehehehehhehe'


----------



## ice77 (Nov 17, 2013)

Fluttershy said:


>



*Damn this sounds as bad as that time we discovered read ring of death during the initial lauch of 360.....this is most likely worse as it seems they sabotaged some of those consoles on purpose and in the name of protest. 

This does not look good for ps4 credibility. It seems it's always smarter to wait when to snatch something of the bat. *


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Nov 17, 2013)

thinkingaboutlife said:


> Lol knack, why not save your money and play a better game like super mario 3d world in a week.



ewwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 17, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> ewwwwwwwwwwwww


[YOUTUBE]yqKfwKX0bVM[/YOUTUBE]
Don't worry he meant worlds, not world


----------



## Disaresta (Nov 17, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> ewwwwwwwwwwwww



you know you want that cat suite


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Nov 17, 2013)

ice77 said:


> *Damn this sounds as bad as that time we discovered read ring of death during the initial lauch of 360..... *



lol          wut?


----------



## dream (Nov 17, 2013)

ice77 said:


> This does not look good for ps4 credibility.



If true this hurts Foxconn not the PS4.


----------



## Disaresta (Nov 17, 2013)

ice77 said:


> *Damn this sounds as bad as that time we discovered read ring of death during the initial lauch of 360.... *



nope..................


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 17, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Eh Battlefields campaign sucks and you can play COD like Battlefield..
> 
> I'd just not play FPS's on next gen.
> 
> ...



As i said before, people cant turn this horrible situation into fodder for a ridiculous console war unless your going to acknowledge that 99% of every single electronic you likely buy comes from this same situation.

Don't be an ignorant, it is annoying.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 17, 2013)

... Lol Im just laughing at the satire.

Why're you getting pissy bout it? Hm? Lol


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 17, 2013)

This is all China's fault.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 17, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> ... Lol Im just laughing at the satire.
> 
> Why're you getting pissy bout it? Hm? Lol



What you say comes out bad on your part.

And hardware production issues are one thing, but Sony's definitely at fault for the software UI state right now. Even Wii U launched with more shit than this(although wii u was much slower as well)

My main question is when they are going to be patching the UI again. That is priority number 2. Priority number 1 is locking down the source of any supposed HW failures


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 17, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> What you say comes out bad on your part.
> 
> And hardware production issues are one thing, but Sony's definitely at fault for the software UI state right now. Even Wii U launched with more shit than this(although wii u was much slower as well)
> 
> My main question is when they are going to be patching the UI again. That is priority number 2. Priority number 1 is locking down the source of any supposed HW failures


I think that's arrogance more than anything. 

Wii U isn't that much slower anymore is it?
I only expect it will get faster.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 17, 2013)

What is arrogance?

And yes, Wii U UI is much improved today than it was at launch coming from experience. So i'd expect the same for PS4, which is a good thing.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 17, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> What is arrogance?
> 
> And yes, Wii U UI is much improved today than it was at launch coming from experience. So i'd expect the same for PS4, which is a good thing.



Arrogance is something the pitiable welps came up with to attache to those who spoke the truth but knew not when best to speak it

And for the pricks we know as Ares.

So whens this chinese dohikkie getting Mirrors Edge zero mission


Oh wait,sorry, I forgot we dont play EA games. Or LA Noire.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 17, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Arrogance is something the pitiable welps came up with to attache to those who spoke the truth but knew not when best to speak it



There's something to be said about the ability to find a means by which to spin such a term into something halfway reputable. I feel like this deserves applause, but then I fear I'd only be part of the problem.


----------



## Pain In The Ass (Nov 17, 2013)

I'm glad I didn't preorder the PS4 and will probably buy it in a few years, but what the fuck China? That's pretty low.


----------



## Lishenron (Nov 17, 2013)

PS4 sales  surpass 1 million in 24 hours



> TOKYO, Nov. 17, 2013 /PRNewswire/ -- Sony Computer Entertainment Inc. (SCE) today announced that the highly anticipated launch of the PlayStation?4 (PS4?) computer entertainment system resulted in 1 million units sold through during the first 24 hours after it became available on November 15, 2013 in the United States and Canada.
> 
> "PS4? was designed with an unwavering commitment to gamers, and we are thrilled that consumer reaction has been so phenomenal," said Andrew House, President and Group CEO, Sony Computer Entertainment, Inc. "Sales remain very strong in North America, and we expect continued enthusiasm as we launch the PlayStation 4 in Europe and Latin America on November 29. We are extremely grateful for the passion of PlayStation fans and thank them for their continued support."




AND


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Nov 17, 2013)

good news

yoshida's a cool guy


----------



## Disaresta (Nov 17, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Oh wait,sorry, I forgot we dont play EA games. Or LA Noire.



La Noire is the shit. just sayin.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 17, 2013)

So that technically means even if 1000 PS4's were defective day 1, that's still far less than even 1 percent...

But in order to keep this momentum, they've got to get double time on eliminating the UI OS issues. And of course the games need to keep coming


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Nov 17, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> So that technically means even if 1000 PS4's were defective day 1, that's still far less than even 1 percent...
> 
> But in order to keep this momentum, they've got to get double time on eliminating the UI OS issues. And of course the games need to keep coming



wasn't the defective consoles ratio only like 0.4% of the number of shipped units? i think i read that somewhere, that's why when i see these doom mongering posts i laugh, people act like they never seen the launch of a console or most electronics before, lol at comparing this to RROD, smh

if you look at how different a machine the ps3 is now compared to how it was at launch, its an incredible difference and the ps4 was built with a scope the ps3 wasn't, this console will be a beast and yoshida said they feel like the underdog again so hopefully they will get on these things asap


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 17, 2013)

the ps3's day one defective ratio was 3%...

Of course we are in the age of instant information now after all. So any problems anyone has are going to be spotlighted everywhere on the net, even if they are a minority


----------



## Zaru (Nov 17, 2013)

I wonder what the defect ratio was like for 360s until 2010. I lost one to RRoD as well, and it sounds like the chance must be way into the double digits percentage.
And that console still sold a lot.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 17, 2013)

Disaresta said:


> i think the only fps i liked this gen was farcry 3 god that game is quality incarnate.



My Favorited FPS this gen was Golden Eye: 007 Wii.  What a great game with one of the best campaign for a FPS ever.

Too bad the HD ports were meh


----------



## steveht93 (Nov 17, 2013)

1 million is 24 hours is good news but I fear that like the wii u the momentum will drop and it will start selling bad. hopefully that's not the case and it at least out sells the wii u by end of the year.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Nov 17, 2013)

why would the momentum drop? most powerful hardware, cheaper price and holidays around the corner

their main problem will be supplying demand, specially with black friday and all

and they are pretty much set for early next year with infamous being the blockbuster to get and possibly DC too, after that its when the test is going to come but smartly they haven't showed all their cards yet and hopefully the order will be coming out june-august


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 17, 2013)

Hearing really good stuff about BF4. Like really good stuff.


----------



## Eisenheim (Nov 17, 2013)

Fluttershy said:


>



Great mess awaits.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 17, 2013)

Zaru said:


> I wonder what the defect ratio was like for 360s until 2010. I lost one to RRoD as well, and it sounds like the chance must be way into the double digits percentage.
> And that console still sold a lot.



The defect ratio was around 33%, iirc. 1/3 of all launch 360s RROD'd.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 17, 2013)

Knack is not nearly as bad as I was led to believe.  It is by no means a great game.  But it's fun.

This is why I hate gamers and why I can't trust their opinions.  I actually hate young people.  But gamers in particular seem to mirror the worst aspects of society.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 17, 2013)

its just reviewers. As said earlier, knack isn't a terrible game, its just not meant to be at the 60 dollar price point.


----------



## dream (Nov 17, 2013)

Lishenron said:


> PS4 sales  surpass 1 million in 24 hours
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Most successful console launch in the history of console launches?  

Well done, Sony.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 17, 2013)

Oh no.  800 faulty units out of a million!


----------



## Vault (Nov 17, 2013)

Thats 0.08 percent


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 17, 2013)

Rukia said:


> Oh no.  800 faulty units out of a million!





Vault said:


> Thats 0.08 percent



Sony is doomed, time for them to drop out of the console race.


----------



## Alicia (Nov 17, 2013)

What's that in your sig, Marlouchu?


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Nov 17, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Sony is doomed, time for them to drop out of the console race.



worse than RROD


----------



## Eisenheim (Nov 17, 2013)

We will probably have more of this defective unit drama next week once Xbox One launches.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Nov 17, 2013)

dat 0.08% drama


----------



## Rukia (Nov 17, 2013)

I'm curious to know how good that Roman game is though.  That was the X-Box launch title I was most interested in.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 17, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> What's that in your sig, Marlouchu?



Miku Hatsune. 



PoinT_BlanK said:


> worse than RROD



Time for them to sell another billion dollar building amirite?


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Nov 17, 2013)

Rukia said:


> I'm curious to know how good that Roman game is though.  That was the X-Box launch title I was most interested in.



Ryse?

it looks beautiful but i don't have high hopes for the gameplay since it was a kinect title at first, not that you should pay much attention to reviewers, but:


*Spoiler*: __ 





> Ryse: Son of Rome feels like all sizzle and no steak. It's a procession of CPU-controlled warriors lining up to fall on protagonist Marius' sword in a stylish slow-mo ballet of blood and dismemberment. Killing enemies feels less and less triumphant with each strike, which is kind of a problem when the main focus of the game is seeing just how high you can stack the corpses





> I spent two hours with the Xbox One title, but it felt like I was entering random numbers into a computer rather than actually playing a video game...
> 
> After a painfully generic story intro, the game began teaching me similarly uninspired combat mechanics. While it tries to sound like an in-depth action game with familiar elements like perfectly-timed blocks and focus meters, the actual experience is anything but deep...
> 
> With my left hand completely off the controller, I was able to slice and dice through tons of enemies simply by inputting the same sequence ad nauseum. On a couple of occasions, the game would shift to sequences that involved me defending an area with crossbow stations or ordering my men to block arrows with their shields. These were somehow even less exciting than the tedious swordplay.






i think Killer Instinct is their main launch attraction, it genuinely looks fun as fuck


----------



## Eisenheim (Nov 17, 2013)

Ryse "looks" good. That's just it.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 17, 2013)

Do people really like Kinect?  I have never been much of a fan.  I was hoping it would disappear with the next Microsoft Console.  Instead they decided to double down


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Nov 17, 2013)

i hate kinect and most motion and voice control inputs and methods when it comes to the gaming realm, it really doesn't have a place here imo

but alas, people wanna live that minority report fantasy


----------



## dream (Nov 17, 2013)

Eisenheim said:


> We will probably have more of this defective unit drama next week once Xbox One launches.



Pretty much, most people will forgot about the PS4 issues.


----------



## Max Thunder (Nov 17, 2013)

Disaresta said:


> this isn't fucking ign guy, take your ass to a different part of the internet.



You're pathetic for getting offended. I can't express my opinion now without you giving me rage neg rep?

What an idiot...

Even if I didn't actually like the PS4 you should learn to accept other people's view and tastes and not get pissed off if someone criticises it, this isn't the PS FC for you to be neggin' me


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 17, 2013)

It's over, Sony won.


----------



## The World (Nov 17, 2013)

I'd be more surprised if there weren't millions of people who used the ps3 to go on porn sites already

I know I did


----------



## Vault (Nov 17, 2013)




----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 17, 2013)

Dream said:


> Most successful console launch in the history of console launches?
> 
> Well done, Sony.



I thought that was the PS2/Wii.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Nov 17, 2013)

^ps4 just broke it


----------



## Reyes (Nov 17, 2013)

Congrats Sony for selling that many units.

Now I have to go rake leaves


----------



## Overwatch (Nov 17, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> ^ps4 just broke it



Congratulations, Sony.

Now, build a strong game library in the next couple of years and you're good to go.


----------



## steveht93 (Nov 17, 2013)

this is irrelevant to this thread but I want to post it here and not open a thread:

*Bethesda registers Fallout 4 trademark *



> The Internet exploded in speculation as it turned out that a few days ago, Bethesda filed for a Fallout 4 trademark with the Office for the Harmonization of the Internal Market through their usual legal firm, DLA Piper.






ALL MY FUCKING BOTTLE CAPS BEHTESDA. ALL OF THEM! next vga is gonna be better than e3.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 17, 2013)

Ryse is just Asura's Wrath in a different setting.


----------



## dream (Nov 17, 2013)

Overwatch said:


> Now, build a strong game library in the next couple of years and you're good to go.



Sony will almost certainly have an easier time of doing this than Microsoft.  All that Indie support is going to pay off quite a bit and then there are Sony's first party series that will boost it + multiplatform games.


----------



## Canute87 (Nov 17, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> ^ps4 just broke it



It's funny that people believe that PS4 won't replicate PS2's success.


----------



## Reyes (Nov 17, 2013)

Nice title change


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 17, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> wasn't the defective consoles ratio only like 0.4% of the number of shipped units? i think i read that somewhere, that's why when i see these doom mongering posts i laugh, people act like they never seen the launch of a console or most electronics before, lol at comparing this to RROD, smh
> 
> if you look at how different a machine the ps3 is now compared to how it was at launch, its an incredible difference and the ps4 was built with a scope the ps3 wasn't, this console will be a beast and yoshida said they feel like the underdog again so hopefully they will get on these things asap



Still won't ever beat nintendoomed.


Canute87 said:


> It's funny that people believe that PS4 won't replicate PS2's success.



It'd be  a miracle if it did. Considering the situation things are at right now.
That's not even mentioning the amount of games the ps2 has and the cost it would have replicating that now.


----------



## Nep Nep (Nov 17, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Still won't ever beat nintendoomed.
> 
> 
> It'd be  a miracle if it did. Considering the situation things are at right now.
> That's not even mentioning the amount of games the ps2 has and the cost it would have replicating that now.



Well the thing with PS2 was the industry was willing to experiment and the PS2 had a shit ton of variety in game genre's  

With the indie developers they're going to bring back that variety and there's a good chance at least one of them will make something truly good and will hopefully become a bigger company. 

Honestly it's an aid to the entire industry supporting them, more variety and then as I said the chance to discover new teams that make quality games. 

It's perfectly likely that by the end of this consoles life cycle it will at least be comparable to the ps2. It's just a possibility though.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Nov 17, 2013)

Khris said:


> Hearing really good stuff about BF4. Like really good stuff.



GET IT!
GET IT WITHOUT HESITATION!


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 17, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> It's funny that people believe that PS4 won't replicate PS2's success.


you mean over 150 mil lifetimes sales ?

nigh-impossible for pretty much any single console these days


----------



## Muk (Nov 17, 2013)

Rukia said:


> Knack is not nearly as bad as I was led to believe.  It is by no means a great game.  But it's fun.
> 
> This is why I hate gamers and why I can't trust their opinions.  I actually hate young people.  But gamers in particular seem to mirror the worst aspects of society.



well glad it is not as bad as the review make it out to be.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 17, 2013)

Jak N Blak said:


> GET IT!
> GET IT WITHOUT HESITATION!



Yet to buy a PS4, but tempted just cause of BF4. Second Son looks amazing as well.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 17, 2013)

Better system will be the one with the better games.

I bought both the PS3 and the 360 last round.  I like JRPG's so I preferred the PS3.  The 360 had enough good content to warrant a buy though.

I expect this round to be very similar for me.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 17, 2013)

Microsoft couldn't be more anti-japanese now if it tried.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 17, 2013)

Microsoft had the second Witcher game and a few Fable games I really enjoyed.  4-5 other worthy titles.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 17, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> PC gamers have had "next gen" graphics for years now, and it's amusing to watch console peasants squabble about graphics.
> 
> Not only that, but due to increasingly similar architecture and rising dev costs, most worthwhile console games are also getting PC releases except for games that Sony and Microsoft pay out the nose to keep exclusive.
> 
> Also, online multiplayer is almost always free unless you're playing an MMO, you can customize and switch out your parts however you want, etc. The PC can do anything a console can, and better, except for exclusives and incredible convenience. Compared to building a rig, it's a lot easier to just plug in a power cord and HDMI cable and start playing. And usually cheaper, too.



Cept PC's are cheaper in the end


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 17, 2013)

Rukia said:


> Microsoft had the second Witcher game and a few Fable games I really enjoyed.  4-5 other worthy titles.



More like one fable game, the first one. 
The witcher 2, 360 version is so lacking it disappointed me.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 17, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Cept PC's are cheaper in the end



I made that post three months ago.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 17, 2013)

Before you learned the Gospel of the GabeCube


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 17, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> It's over, Sony won.


And just like with the rest of the console people dont even know the WiiU has a porn app XD


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Nov 17, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> The defect ratio was around 33%, iirc. 1/3 of all launch 360s RROD'd.



The failure rate for the launch 360's was 100%.

There were a lot of stats thrown out over the years but none of them were accurate. The truth is, the original model had a defect in it that caused overheating problems. It was a defect that every console had because that's how it was manufactured. Ever single launch 360 was going to fail eventually. That just depended on a variety of factors. Ventilation, proper handle and care, and most of all, luck.

At a given time the failure rate was estimated to be 30%, 40%, 50% etc. It's inconsistent because everyone handled their 360 differently, and they would get the RROD at different times. It could die within a month of getting it or five years later depending on those said factors. The only certainty is that it would die. Microsoft fixed the hardware issue (for the most part) in later versions of the 360, but it's still an unacceptable failure. Especially considering that they tried to deny the problem for the first year it was becoming known. 

They rushed the product out to beat the competition and the costumers paid the price. When nearly every single person I met who had a 360 said it was their second of third one... that's insane. It's unfortunate, but given the size of the Xbox One and its fan, I'd say that Microsoft is determined to avoid that problem this go around. Hopefully they succeed.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 17, 2013)

My launch 360 is still kicking and running all these years. Although I do have to do some yearly inside cleaning during the summer where it can overheat.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 17, 2013)

Kyokkai said:


> Well the thing with PS2 was the industry was willing to experiment and the PS2 had a shit ton of variety in game genre's
> 
> With the indie developers they're going to bring back that variety and there's a good chance at least one of them will make something truly good and will hopefully become a bigger company.
> 
> ...



Still needs a shit-ton of console exclusives from a lot of third party companies. Too be on the safe side of predictions though, i believe PS4 has a chance of outselling PSX.

Obvious i know!


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 17, 2013)

Well it needs to eat the Xbox and the PC market to do that.


----------



## Nordstrom (Nov 17, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Microsoft couldn't be more anti-japanese now if it tried.



Oh trust me! They tried, and the Japs didn't want it. So be fucking it!

Also, Tales of Vesperia 



St NightRazr said:


> Cept PC's are cheaper in the end



Not counting the upgrades


----------



## Aging Boner (Nov 17, 2013)

eating the Xbox market is easy; when that new UI crashes and burns, oh boy...

the PC though will only grow in power as the more intelligent plebeians aspire to Master Race status.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 17, 2013)

Sleipnyr said:


> Oh trust me! They tried, and the Japs didn't want it. So be fucking it!
> 
> Also, Tales of Vesperia
> 
> ...



No I am, still cheaper.

Considering the PS4's just a PC that I cant upgrade.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 17, 2013)

Contrast is getting very monotonous  On the other hand, resogun i cant stop playing


----------



## Max Thunder (Nov 17, 2013)

Ordered my PS4, the magma red and the Aqua(?) blue controllers also bought the Vita in preparation.

Only thing is we still have to wait 2 weeks!

Looking forward for Vita tv when that comes out. Anyone know how much that will be anyway?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 17, 2013)

It will cost you a sucker


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 17, 2013)

nobody knows, and the jap version is not region free either so U GOTTA WAIT


----------



## Shadow (Nov 17, 2013)

noooooooooooooooooooooooo I live in Japan and i was hoping to play some us imported games here.  <sigh>


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 17, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> Contrast is getting very monotonous  On the other hand, resogun i cant stop playing



I tried but couldn't get into Contrast. Resogun on the other hand is pretty fun.


----------



## ice77 (Nov 17, 2013)

*It was more like Japanese turning on Xbox rather than the other way around. Can't be helped here though since it belongs to Microsoft rather than Sony(their homeboys). *



Rukia said:


> Microsoft had the second Witcher game and a few Fable games I really enjoyed.


*
So did PC. Aren't we suppose to talk about exclusives in this situation? *


----------



## Canute87 (Nov 17, 2013)

Aging Boner said:


> eating the Xbox market is easy; when that new UI crashes and burns, oh boy...
> 
> the PC though will only grow in power as the more intelligent plebeians aspire to Master Race status.



The Xbox 360 market at the time was just a cheaper better optimized version of next gen games compared to the PS3.

The PS4 has everything this time around, it's the most powerful, easy to develop for and most of all 100 bucks cheaper.  And seeing that neither consoles are backwards compatible everybody is basically starting fresh.

Not to mention the DRM shit that they came with pretty much has Xboxone looking at a distant second.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 17, 2013)

speaking of DRM guys, EA quietly made NBA2K14 always online for next gen. Rejoice!


----------



## Canute87 (Nov 17, 2013)

Well it's only a matter of time until drones fall in line.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 17, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> speaking of DRM guys, *EA quietly made NBA2K14 always online for next gen. Rejoice*!



They have to go for the third year in a row worst company of America title.


----------



## Nep Nep (Nov 17, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> speaking of DRM guys, EA quietly made NBA2K14 always online for next gen. Rejoice!



EA gets off to making gamers pissed.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 17, 2013)

Digging the online for Killzone Shadow Fall. Which is a big surprise cause I disliked the online for Killzone 2-3.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Nov 17, 2013)

killzone 2 was my favorite shooter this gen, go figure

lol at nbalive that shit won't sell any copies, 2k is light years ahead of that shit, bet EA gon can the live series again with the quickness after this upcoming flop


----------



## Gabe (Nov 17, 2013)

Madden and injustice gods amount us were suppose to have vouchers to be able to buy the ps4 counter parts for 10 dollars but my games did not have them sucks.

Picked up the camera and nba live 2k look great

Sucks I have to go on a business trip tomorrow and won't be able to try them out for a couple days though


----------



## Jak N Blak (Nov 17, 2013)




----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 17, 2013)

Go get teh pooping in the ice cooler gif nao^


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 17, 2013)

Anyone hear any updates on the PSN Store for PS4? For the PS3 we get games weekly, even classics, add-ons, the works. Has Sony said anything about how this applies to the PS4? I wonder how quickly they'll start putting extras on the store and even what games we might get. We need a schedule.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 17, 2013)

The thing just launched 2 days ago. They're still trying to just get the basic UI stable and assess faulty units. 

We won't know what the actual shape the PS4 interface for major features and services will look like for atleast another month or two. I'm thinking they'll have it sorted by the time gaikai is set to go online, but they are going to have to be crunching every single day until then.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 17, 2013)

PC is for poor people lmao


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 18, 2013)

TerminaTHOR said:


> PC is for poor people lmao



Come again?


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 18, 2013)

If all dem PS4 came from China then im pretty sure it wall have a 100% failure rate.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 18, 2013)

TerminaTHOR said:


> PC is for poor people lmao



I know for a fact that the exact opposite is true!


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 18, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Come again?



pirates are known to be deceptive and all of em are exceptional(shitty) liars.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 18, 2013)

Who said that this section was different from every other gaming website for rational gaming discussion again


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 18, 2013)

Shirker said:


> I know for a fact that the exact opposite is true!



A super high end cpu is only equivalent to our television.


----------



## Reyes (Nov 18, 2013)




----------



## benzz15 (Nov 18, 2013)

got my ps4 delivered today from amazon (i live in australia) and as soon as i turned it on it was that fucking blue pulse of death. really pissed me the fuck off. so spent the next 2 hours fiddling round with everything, troubleshooting, removing hdd etc etc to no avail. finally contacted amazon and i gotta say i was impressed. they told me that they have replacement consoles for those whose ones were bricked and that they would ship it out to me by this week. all in all not too bad but i would of rather not been in that fucking 1% of people whose consoles were dead on arrival


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 18, 2013)

it keeps seeming like amazon is the source of the issue. maybe the specific factory? but that sounds too stupid. why would amazon specifically get bad consoles and nobody else

i got mine from gamestop where you'd expect it to not work cause of whatever they may do to the product before handing it over but mine is perfectly working so far


----------



## Shirker (Nov 18, 2013)

TerminaTHOR said:


> A super high end cpu is only equivalent to our television.



Televisions are expensive, mang!

Stop downplaying my weeks of painstaking frugality! 



Inuhanyou said:


> Who said that this section was different from every other gaming website for rational gaming discussion again



We are but simple humans, Inu! Humans with flaws! Flaws and an unhealthily high amount of stock put into our individual buying decisions....


*Spoiler*: __ 



Relatively speaking though, this place might as well be Nirvana compared to other forums specifically for gaming.


----------



## benzz15 (Nov 18, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> it keeps seeming like amazon is the source of the issue. maybe the specific factory? but that sounds too stupid. why would amazon specifically get bad consoles and nobody else
> 
> i got mine from gamestop where you'd expect it to not work cause of whatever they may do to the product before handing it over but mine is perfectly working so far



yeah i think it's amazon as well. not to sure how though. as long as they replace it asap im good


----------



## Reyes (Nov 18, 2013)




----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 18, 2013)

.... Dude ... The only console to not sell 1 million in the first month is the Xbox 360. Which took 5 weeks to get there.
3DS did it in 2
Wii did it in 8 days (supply issues)
Hell the WiiU did it in a Week
PS2 took 3 weeks

Top lel, that is a bad chart.

Classic.

I like you cracker jacks


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 18, 2013)

You are wrong.

It took PS3 2 months to get to 1 million units in its launch territory. It took PS2 3 days to get to 1 million in its launch territory.

Also:

HOLY FUCK NUGGETS, I've been looking at people's direct feed uncompressed screenshots of KZSF, holy god


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Nov 18, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> .... Dude ... The only console to not sell 1 million in the first month is the Xbox 360. Which took 5 weeks to get there.
> 3DS did it in 2
> Wii did it in 8 days (supply issues)
> Hell the WiiU did it in a Week
> ...



It must be hard work keeping up that negative attitude all the time. Being a prick 24/7 is commendable! I can't imagine trolling something I don't like on the internet day and night. Why don't you go play your Wii U? You could play Wind Waker and... uh... stuff. I mean, the 3 games worth playing on the Wii U must be more entertaining than making up stats and hating on the PS4 all the time right? 

Guess not.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 18, 2013)

let's not do that  the wii u is a good system as well. shitting on preferences just makes us all resort to slinging mud. Unless its at MS  then its okay


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 18, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> it keeps seeming like amazon is the source of the issue. maybe the specific factory? but that sounds too stupid. why would amazon specifically get bad consoles and nobody else
> 
> i got mine from gamestop where you'd expect it to not work cause of whatever they may do to the product before handing it over but mine is perfectly working so far



Maybe because all the shit that amazon sells comes from China.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 18, 2013)

Killzone needs to have a meeting with the Anisotropic Filter.

Seriously Dat next Gen chromatic aberration XD

Anyway. Looks better in motion. Like everything else.

Except ZombiU.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 18, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> let's not do that  the wii u is a good system as well. shitting on preferences just makes us all resort to slinging mud. Unless its at MS  then its okay



Nah, the guy's just happy sony bought all his studios and stole all his lunch money for some awful reason.

Anywho Ill be utilizing a real next gen pc with mah next gen headmount and not this cheap x86 knock of that's way too hot to handle itself.

Least teh Xbox has dat high quality plastic. 

Me buy into your shitty ecosystem service? Got 'nother thing coming bub.

You do more with less or you go BIG AND YA GO HOME HAPPY. CHOO CHOO~


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 18, 2013)

Theres only one rule in this planet that you should follow if youre planning on spending some cash:

NEVER BUY ANYTHING THAT COMES FROM CHINA

Thats all you need to remember.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 18, 2013)

Uhm, i know your being sarcastic and all, but plz...stahp


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Nov 18, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> it keeps seeming like amazon is the source of the issue.



amazon and taco bell got the defective units, this was seemingly confirmed by a sony rep at a store (it was on gaf but i'm too tired to find the thread)

sony gets the units  in batches and allocates them to retailers, the batches that were allocated to amazon and to taco bell contained the defective consoles and they didn't know


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 18, 2013)

well how would you even divide them out in such a manner. that's crazy


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 18, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> amazon and taco bell got the defective units, this was seemingly confirmed by a sony rep at a store (it was on gaf but i'm too tired to find the thread)
> 
> sony gets the units  in batches and allocates them to retailers, the batches that were allocated to amazon and to taco bell contained the defective consoles and they didn't know



Thats some classic damage control lol


----------



## Vault (Nov 18, 2013)

Does that include Amazon UK because if so I'm cancelling this bitch.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Nov 18, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> well how would you even divide them out in such a manner. that's crazy



no idea, dude got his console fucked up from taco bell/amazon, called sony support

sony dude asked where he got his shit from, then apologised and said taco bell and amazon got the fucked up batches, promised it would be replaced, apologised again

its in line with the faulty reports tho, on gaf 3 of the faulty consoles were from taco bell and on the net most are from amazon


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 18, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> Uhm, i know your being sarcastic and all, but plz...stahp



No im not being sarcastic n all. Why would i buy something from China with my hard earned money. I see no benefit. Theyre all shit in quality. From food, shoes, and especially electronics like mobile phones and game consoles.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 18, 2013)

The first ps4 purchased in America overheated.

That one was from the sony store.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Nov 18, 2013)

Vault said:


> Does that include Amazon UK because if so I'm cancelling this bitch.



i very much doubt it includes amazon uk, sony operations would be crazy to allocate the same batch to both amazon us and uk, its not viable that they would have the amount necessary for both

besides plenty people got it from amazon and its fine, i doubt you would be in the 0.08% and if you were they are replacing them with the quickness


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 18, 2013)

^ That's the gaffer right? Where's the source?




TerminaTHOR said:


> No im not being sarcastic n all. Why would i buy something from China with my hard earned money. I see no benefit. Theyre all shit in quality. From food, shoes, and especially electronics like mobile phones and game consoles.




Uh every major electronic is made in China  Your not going to be buying a lot in this day and age without their slave labor. First world problems unfortunately


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 18, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> The first ps4 purchased in America overheated.
> 
> That one was from the sony store.



That was shipped from China.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 18, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> ^ That's the gaffer right? Where's the source?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know. Though there are still plenty of items that i can buy thats either made from korea, taiwan or japan.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Nov 18, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> ^ That's the gaffer right? Where's the source?



that was me making a summary of what he posted, the post is on gaf somewhere i think in the PS4 troubleshooting QA thread, it was posted like a day ago


----------



## Vault (Nov 18, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> i very much doubt it includes amazon uk, sony operations would be crazy to allocate the same batch to both amazon us and uk, its not viable that they would have the amount necessary for both
> 
> besides plenty people got it from amazon and its fine, i doubt you would be in the 0.08% and if you were they are replacing them with the quickness



That makes sense, I just hope I'm lucky at launch. How about you man, where are you getting the console?


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Nov 18, 2013)

i'm not paying for mine, my girl is 

god knows where she getting/got it from


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 18, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> let's not do that  the wii u is a good system as well. shitting on preferences just makes us all resort to slinging mud. Unless its at MS  then its okay



Xbone looks like a fine system with a fine library(KI and Titan Fall), but the kinect just kills it for me.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Nov 18, 2013)

shame it sacrifices gaming resources for the UI, that resolution-gate, boy lemme tell ya, 720p is not the wave

but yeah KI looks fun and titan fall looks like it's gon be big, hopefully the sequel ends up on ps4 since zamprella said the exclusivity is only for the first title


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 18, 2013)

Doesn't Bayo2 run 60fps on 1080p? 

And it really all depends on the library.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 18, 2013)

Depends on how accustomed Platinum is to the WiiU yet, They did a pretty good job with TW101,

Perhaps they'll get it to 1080p


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 18, 2013)

Hell, even if they didn't. Bayo is still Bayo Goddammit 

So, for those that have the ps4 right now. How do you pause? with the home button? and do you accidentally hit it like with the ps3 sometimes?


----------



## raizen28 (Nov 18, 2013)

Im sooooooooooooooooo last gen


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Nov 18, 2013)

Khris said:


> Doesn't Bayo2 run 60fps on 1080p?



dunno bout the U but the bone been struggling to reach 1080p bar forza



Khris said:


> And it really all depends on the library.



this is true, but put it in context, why are multiplats 1080p on one console and 720p on the other? this is not exclusives i'm talking about, multiplats

so if the same game is available at 1080p on the cheaper hardware, how do you justify 720p on the more expensive one? _"it's all about the games"_ makes not sense in that context

and its not only that, Digital Foundry said that Dead Rising 3 even at 720p is suffering horrible frame drops


*Spoiler*: __ 



all that bullshit aside tho, ps4 is my next gen console mostly because last gen i had both and hardly ever used my 360, this gen i def won't own both because then i'd have to pay two subscription services to play online. I have a vita, a ps3 and soon a ps4, ps plus is incredible value for me because i get games for free across three platforms every month not to mention sony has a track record of supporting their consoles with quality games for longer than microsoft


more powerful
cheaper
easier to develop for
better value (ps plus)
future proof (dat 8GB GDDR5)
sony's track record > ms' track record








Khris said:


> So, for those that have the ps4 right now. How do you pause? with the home button? and do you accidentally hit it like with the ps3 sometimes?



"options" is the new "start" so i'm assuming that's used to pause

i think the touchpad can also be used for that aswell as "share" which is the new "select"

and how the hell do you hit the home button by accident? khris its time to trim them fingers breh


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 18, 2013)

WiiU has more 1080p games than the others. Its just really a lot of third party games that are meh in it or get shitted on pointless by DF. Lens of Truth is more accurate than they are anyway. ( Launch games as well)

Forza just looks bad in some places.

Need For Speed U and Rivals are prettier


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 18, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> dunno bout the U but the bone been struggling to reach 1080p bar forza
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh no. I already know the PS4 is better for multiplats. But so was the 360 in it's early days, but then later the PS3 had much better exclusives. 

And that's pretty horrible with DS3. If you get framedrops at 30fps/720p on a next-gen console.. well then fuck  



> "options" is the new "start" so i'm assuming that's used to pause
> 
> i think the touchpad can also be used for that aswell as "share" which is the new "select"
> 
> and how the hell do you hit the home button by accident? khris its time to trim them fingers breh



You don't know how I play 

Though, it was more of a thing through the first year of my PS3. Now it rarely happens. 



St NightRazr said:


> WiiU has more 1080p games than the others. Its just really a lot of third party games that are meh in it or get shitted on pointless by DF. Lens of Truth is more accurate than they are anyway. ( Launch games as well)
> 
> Forza just looks bad in some places.
> 
> Need For Speed U and Rivals are prettier



So everyone is getting 1080p games except for xbone?  

Actually yeah, I think both Kart and Smash bros run at 1080p


----------



## Disaresta (Nov 18, 2013)

my smugness is potent with the wii u being able to output close to xbone 

shit wind waker is gorgeous regardless of what you compare it too. i'm glad I skipped the wii because now I have tons of shit to play and catch up on


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 18, 2013)

Hell yeah, the first game I'll buy along my WiiU will actually be Sonic Colors. Feels like I missed on one of the best Sonic games ever.


----------



## Disaresta (Nov 18, 2013)

i wish xenoblade wasnt a relic at this point


----------



## Olivia (Nov 18, 2013)

Khris said:


> Xbone looks like a fine system with a fine library(KI and Titan Fall), but the kinect just kills it for me.



I don't know why people always say Titan Fall for XBox One, it's also on Xbox 360 and PC.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 18, 2013)

KI is getting good reviews... The lack of content is what is hurting the game.s


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 18, 2013)

Olivia said:


> I don't know why people always say Titan Fall for XBox One, it's also on Xbox 360 and PC.



Direct competition with the PS4.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 18, 2013)

*Eurogamer: Sony issues PS4 "blinking blue light" advice as customers report DOA*

Now, Sony has issued troubleshooting advice to those who have the dreaded "blinking blue light". It lists four possible causes:


*TV compatibility*
Issues with PS4 power supply
Issues with PS4 hard drive
Issues with other PS4 hardware


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 18, 2013)

Amazon is the devil.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 18, 2013)

Amazon is fucked 


anyway, seems the hardware was rushed somewhat, but that's probably inevitable


have to say, I am very impressed with the 1 mil launch


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 18, 2013)

What if Amazon and MS are actually working together?


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Nov 18, 2013)

Khris said:


> What if Amazon and MS are actually working together?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 18, 2013)

Amazon does have their own playstation store though


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 18, 2013)

Khris said:


> Doesn't Bayo2 run 60fps on 1080p?
> 
> And it really all depends on the library.



720p 60fps. The bone and Wii U have the fact that only not so intensive games can run in 1080p in any scenario. PS4 just has a lot more rops, tmu's and bandwidth to spare.



St NightRazr said:


> *WiiU has more 1080p games than the others*. Its just really a lot of third party games that are meh in it or get shitted on pointless by DF. Lens of Truth is more accurate than they are anyway. ( Launch games as well)



Do you make a habit out of lying or being misinformed? Every PS4 game being released in 2013 bar BF4 is 1080p, which is more 1080p games than Wii U has had since its release.

Just to be clear, not hating on the Wii U here, let's just keep on the facts here and not FUD.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 18, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Amazon is the devil.



Gahdammit, Amazon, I trusted you!



St NightRazr said:


> Amazon does have their own playstation store though



...I can't stay mad at you, baby....


----------



## Nep Nep (Nov 18, 2013)

Shirker said:


> Gahdammit, Amazon, I trusted you!
> 
> 
> 
> ...I can't stay mad at you, baby....



I fucking love Amazon man. They've never let me down but then again I didn't order a launch PS4 from them ;P


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 18, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> 720p 60fps. The bone and Wii U have the fact that only not so intensive games can run in 1080p in any scenario. PS4 just has a lot more rops, tmu's and bandwidth to spare.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol. Let me be clear.

Crysis 3 was running at 1080p 60fps on the WiiU.
Crytek got it there.

The only thing that restricts graphics in this day and age is the understanding of the hardware and the monetary budget. After all there are many ways to get a game looking clean. How the game is visually is far more important than how technically impressive it may be. Because I can play X Rebirth and the Kickstarter space game on my PC and that's far better. When it comes to features, the WiiU's fine. 

PS4 has a lot of 1080p games yeah. Except they all require a patch to get them there if they arent an indie game or a first party title

I can also tell you that nobody on Neogaf has anywhere near a decent understanding of the WiiU. 
No where near. Not the BG speculator, not that idiotic beyond3 forum and certainly not the person who did the initial tests on the system. I've never seen so much incorrect data about a GPU and CPU in my life before. What really irks me about how devs are working on the system though is they're still feeding the WiiU like its a PS3. They end up chugging the GPU and not giving it data fast enough and that fucks up performance royally.

I remember ubisoft having some issues like that with Watch Dogs. The GPGPU and CPU have a really interesting feed relationship between it and the RAM pools so you have to manage the system pace, especially if you're making a CPU intensive open world game.
They seem to be getting more of a grasp on it, considering the AC4 WiiU port, but its still not there yet.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Nov 18, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Lol. Let me be clear.
> 
> Crysis 3 was running at 1080p 60fps on the WiiU.
> Crytek got it there.
> ...



Understanding the hardware means nothing if the hardware simply isn't there.
You can know everything there is to know about the hardware in the Wii U. You won't be able to get a game like Killzone: Shadow Fall or Battlefield 4 running on it in nearly the same capacity as they do on the PS4.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 18, 2013)

Well now you're just showing a severe misunderstanding of the PS4's hardware. Please I want you to go find Mark Cerny and have a serious conversation about how he went building about the PS4 and what he thinks of the WiiU. Im sure you'll be quite surprised by what he says. Not that I expect him to be able to tell you anything significant beyond what he understands of the general design thought process behind it. He doesnt have sufficient documentation on that particular device.

Battlefield can run on the WiiU just fine, unreal's got a pretty strange engine for the WiiU but it can run just fine.
It may need a RAM pack if you want more than 32 people online. 


Killzone's just pretty pictures with some really odd design choices when it comes to graphical clarity and has shit every where and its a launch game. Its really just money and coordination(which is surprise surprise, a shitload more than last gen. 4x as much) 
Guerilla makes some pretty great use of lighting with it, but I dunno some of the game is just "drab shooter"


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 18, 2013)

Don't wanna get sucked into this disscusion since I am buying both the WiiU and the PS4 anyways. But I do feel Killzone is just getting praise because of the launch hype goggles. BF4 is much better.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Nov 18, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Well now you're just showing a severe misunderstanding of the PS4's hardware. Please I want you to go find Mark Cerny and have a serious conversation about how he went building about the PS4 and what he thinks of the WiiU. Im sure you'll be quite surprised by what he says. Not that I expect him to be able to tell you anything significant beyond what he understands of the general design thought process behind it. He doesnt have sufficient documentation on that particular device.
> 
> Battlefield can run on the WiiU just fine, unreal's got a pretty strange engine for the WiiU but it can run just fine.
> It may need a RAM pack if you want more than 32 people online.
> ...



Haha, ok buddy. Sorry I even bothered. I momentarily forgot that you have no fucking clue what you're talking about. It's not the hardware or the talent of the developers! It's the money that makes the games look great! Of course, how did I not see it before?

And your opinion of Killzone is entirely useless considering you don't own a PS4 or the game itself. It's kinda hard to take you seriously when you obviously dislike the PS4 and want it to fail for some reason. You'll talk out your ass all day about how Killzone has "odd design choices" and is just a drab shooter when really it's just a lot of hot air from someone who's never even played it. But hey, youtube videos are all the basis you need to form a dumb opinion, right?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 18, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Lol. Let me be clear.
> 
> Crysis 3 was running at 1080p 60fps on the WiiU.
> Crytek got it there.


 This was before EA decided to plug off their WiiU support? Crysis 3 and BF3 canned? correct?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 18, 2013)

Yes.
Crytek got really steamed about that

Lucas Arts had a few half baked projects and the Xwing game. 
THQ had several things in the pipeline and we know what happened to them.
And Ubisoft wont give us southpark >_>


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Nov 18, 2013)

damn,


----------



## Gunners (Nov 18, 2013)

I've got a bit of a rum in my system, but is this fool arguing that the Wii U is somehow comparable to the PS4?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 18, 2013)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> Haha, ok buddy. Sorry I even bothered. I momentarily forgot that you have no fucking clue what you're talking about. It's not the hardware or the talent of the developers! It's the money that makes the games look great! Of course, how did I not see it before?
> 
> And your opinion of Killzone is entirely useless considering you don't own a PS4 or the game itself. It's kinda hard to take you seriously when you obviously dislike the PS4 and want it to fail for some reason. You'll talk out your ass all day about how Killzone has "odd design choices" and is just a drab shooter when really it's just a lot of hot air from someone who's never even played it. But hey, youtube videos are all the basis you need to form a dumb opinion, right?



The game has 4xSMAA. Nothing else. Nor do they have any filtering and the images blend in the background. Causes blurriness.

When it comes to Sony hardware it goes like this

PS1 and PSP= their best consoles. PSVita= Good for playing PS1 games and the exclusive here and there 
I prefer the 2000 model to the original due to the improvements.Still has a joystick nubs issue

PS4's design isnt really... exciting. I also dont think x86 consoles are a good idea longterm.
But hey Sony wants to stop manufacturing consoles anyway!(Tired of bleeding dry I see lol,they've already put their games on phones so they went third party)


Jesus you really dont know what goes into the process of making games do you kid? EN O EL.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 18, 2013)

Gunners said:


> I've got a bit of a rum in my system, but is this fool arguing that the Wii U is somehow comparable to the PS4?



No. Stop drinking.
And eating Ice cream.

People on the internet are quite stupid.
And misinformed

But dont get angry if you run into someone on Neogaf who thinks NIntendoLand is prettier than Killzone.

Console peasants.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 18, 2013)

Gaiz. Let's just stick to pretentious dickriding or condescending one liners. They're easier to read through.


----------



## Gino (Nov 18, 2013)

WiiU>PS4>Xbox1 not even joking.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 18, 2013)

And GAF gave us this



My post


----------



## Gino (Nov 18, 2013)

Not surprising GAF has and always will have some of the worst shit ideas I've ever heard good response btw.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 18, 2013)

Gino said:


> Not surprising GAF has and always will have some of the worst shit ideas I've ever heard good response btw.



Thanks. GAF tend to do that and overreacted to everything lol


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 18, 2013)

Gino said:


> WiiU>PS4>Xbox1 not even joking.



This guy gets it.


----------



## dream (Nov 18, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> I also dont think x86 consoles are a good idea longterm.



What makes you say that?


----------



## sworder (Nov 18, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Well now you're just showing a severe misunderstanding of the PS4's hardware. Please I want you to go find Mark Cerny and have a serious conversation about how he went building about the PS4 and what he thinks of the WiiU. Im sure you'll be quite surprised by what he says. Not that I expect him to be able to tell you anything significant beyond what he understands of the general design thought process behind it. He doesnt have sufficient documentation on that particular device.





>claims Cerny doesn't understand Wii U well enough
>pretends he does

thanks for the laugh buddy


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 18, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Lol. Let me be clear.
> 
> Crysis 3 was running at 1080p 60fps on the WiiU.
> Crytek got it there.



Okay i'm gonna stop you right here. Just stop talking if you don't know what your talking about. I'm being serious. You have no source for what your saying at all, and it doesn't even make any sense from a technical standpont. Crytek only said that they had at one point had the game running on Wii U but stopped production because EA wasn't supporting Wii U. They never said anything about resolution and framerate, which proves your just twisting words to act like you know things.




Khris said:


> Don't wanna get sucked into this disscusion since I am buying both the WiiU and the PS4 anyways. But I do feel Killzone is just getting praise because of the launch hype goggles. BF4 is much better.



It doesn't hurt that its a functional shooter and looks beautiful 

But yes, KZ3 was very offensive outside of the gameplay. Story was ass, and the MP was a big step back from KZ2. Not that KZ ever had a good story to begin with. Maybe KZ1 was abit interesting if you want to split hairs about it.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Nov 18, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> Okay i'm gonna stop you right here. Just stop talking if you don't know what your talking about. I'm being serious. You have no source for what your saying at all, and it doesn't even make any sense from a technical standpont.



His source is his ass. 

ck


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 18, 2013)

Is Shadow Fall's MP any better?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 18, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> It doesn't hurt that its a functional shooter and looks beautiful
> 
> But yes, KZ3 was very offensive outside of the gameplay. Story was ass, and the MP was a big step back from KZ2. Not that KZ ever had a good story to begin with. Maybe KZ1 was abit interesting if you want to split hairs about it.



There's just a much better alternative. Even COD is more functional than KZ. Just Saiyan.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 18, 2013)

>Crysis 3 at 1080 and 60 fps hardly possible on high level PCs
>The WiiU can handle that

Top kek. At what graphics settings?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 18, 2013)

I like the custom gametypes, in that you can create any type of match you want. But technically Halo did that a long time ago and better. Come to think of it, KZ2 even did it better.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 18, 2013)

Weird question. How can you tell your PS4 controller is fully charged? Whether it's through your PS4 or your pc? Seeing full bars isn't enough for me.


----------



## Vault (Nov 18, 2013)

And the winner of this thread is* St NightRazr*

Seriously guys you are letting him win, responding to his attempts to bait and in general rustle jimmies, and people keep on biting.


----------



## dream (Nov 18, 2013)

Zaru said:


> >Crysis 3 at 1080 and 60 fps hardly possible on high level PCs
> >The WiiU can handle that
> 
> Top kek. At what graphics settings?



Ultra Low.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 18, 2013)

Khris said:


> There's just a much better alternative. Even COD is more functional than KZ. Just Saiyan.



Uh not gonna go that far, atleast not anymore. COD Ghosts runs like ass on every system not 360, and to make it worse, there's literally nothing in its presentation that would make it run like that outside of the IW janitors simply not being talented coders. The graphics are garbage, its not doing anything particularly taxing, and personally BO2 looked much better, yet even on high end PC's you can't even run Ghosts at a consistent frame rate. It doesn't make sense from an optimization standpoint.

If your going to go for a shooter between Ghosts and KZSF, i would def pick SF.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 18, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> Uh not gonna go that far, atleast not anymore. COD Ghosts runs like ass on every system not 360, and to make it worse, there's literally nothing in its presentation that would make it run like that outside of the IW janitors simply not being talented coders. The graphics are garbage, its not doing anything particularly taxing, and personally BO2 looked much better, yet even on high end PC's you can't even run Ghosts at a consistent frame rate. It doesn't make sense from an optimization standpoint.
> 
> If your going to go for a shooter between Ghosts and KZSF, i would def pick SF.



COD has a decent pick-n-play MP. Surely KZ can't top that.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 18, 2013)

^ KZSF has everything unlocked from the start, sounds pick up and play to me 



Dream said:


> What makes you say that?



Somethingsomething X86 maxes out consoles early something something nothing separates them from PC's something something, can't optimize or "code to the metal" something something.

Without understanding of course that the original Xbox was much more like a PC than either XB1 and PS4 are, and still saw a huge jump in visual fidelity from start to finish.

That was literally taking a box, and putting an actual named off the shelf CPU and GPU in there.

What certain people have to understand about console optimization, is that it comes from learning how to more efficiently use the hardware that you have, and tailoring your game code to that. and not about how exotic the components actually are.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Nov 18, 2013)

must be fucked up feelin like a spectator for true next gen


----------



## Gino (Nov 18, 2013)

Not really nothing of interest is out at the moment.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 18, 2013)

shots fired...


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Nov 18, 2013)

gino, i can dig that but that message ain't matching with how invested some in here are tho


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 18, 2013)

Gino said:


> Not really nothing of interest is out at the moment.



The only people who buy consoles at launch are doing it for the brand, not the games. So yeah, not that they care.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Nov 18, 2013)

Khris said:


> shots fired...



lmao not even, i don't mind nintendo tbh, i feel the same way yoshida feels about them

we need them to be successful, it's just the double shifts and extra work being clocked in this thread hasn't gone unnoticed



Deathbringerpt said:


> The only people who buy console at launch are doing it for the brand, not the games. So yeah, not that they care.



horrible post


----------



## Gino (Nov 18, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> gino, i can dig that but that message ain't matching with how invested some in here are tho


It's hilarious to watch. 


Deathbringerpt said:


> The only people who buy console at launch are doing it for the brand, not the games. So yeah, not that they care.


If that's the case it's idiotic but good for them.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 18, 2013)

Gino said:


> If that's the case it's idiotic



Welcome to the beginning of every console war ever.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Nov 18, 2013)

on a related note, why broke people legit always feels some type of way because others don't have to wait to jump in?

crabs in a bucket and all that jazz


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 18, 2013)

Zaru said:


> >Crysis 3 at 1080 and 60 fps hardly possible on high level PCs
> >The WiiU can handle that
> 
> Top kek. At what graphics settings?



Medium obviously.

Cryengine (The new one as well) and the WiiU work well together.

Most PC multiplats can very well be ported to the WiiU in a  Low-MID range anyway


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 18, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> Okay i'm gonna stop you right here. Just stop talking if you don't know what your talking about. I'm being serious. You have no source for what your saying at all, and it doesn't even make any sense from a technical standpont. Crytek only said that they had at one point had the game running on Wii U but stopped production because EA wasn't supporting Wii U. They never said anything about resolution and framerate, which proves your just twisting words to act like you know things.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You can go ask them if you want. That was their target. Then it was cancelled. They got it running smoothly


----------



## Nep Nep (Nov 18, 2013)

Gino said:


> Not really nothing of interest is out at the moment.



I only wanna play AC4 I've loved the series since it's beginning. I'd get in on PC but a member here who got their hands on a copy early says it's possible that there's poor optimization like AC3.. 

I won't waste money on another poorly optimized game that should but doesn't run at 60 fps.. At the VERY VERY least I will settle for a STABLE 30 FPS but AC3 didn't do that shit either. 

So looks like I'll HAVE to get a PS4 sooner or later, thinking about Christmas.


----------



## dream (Nov 18, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> must be fucked up feelin like a spectator for true next gen



Not really, I'm enjoying all the lulz that is coming out of next-gen consoles.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 18, 2013)

Its like watching a cock fight with guerrilla warfare tactics

Except the tacticians are the 3 stooges


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Nov 18, 2013)

how about that 1 million in 24 hours tho?

there's still space for home consoles contrary to what most analysts or wii u sales lead us to believe


----------



## dream (Nov 18, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> how about that 1 million in 24 hours tho?
> 
> there's still space for home consoles contrary to what most analysts or wii u sales lead us to believe



It's one heck of an impressive number but it's the long-term sales that matter.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 18, 2013)

All things considered, I tried Shadow Fall again today and man, that game pretty. Pretty game, man. The constant blue hue makes me all cuddly inside considering the game wants to convince me it's a serious sci fi war game or something.

Sorry, Space Nazis, I'm too comfy to care.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Nov 18, 2013)

Dream said:


> It's one heck of an impressive number but it's the long-term sales that matter.



very true, i just think its a positive sign for the industry

hopefully the xbox will do similar numbers and then with the stream of upcoming software in the coming years we can have decent install bases


----------



## Canute87 (Nov 18, 2013)

Why do you want Microsoft to succeed?


----------



## Xiammes (Nov 18, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> All things considered, I tried Shadow Fall again today and man, that game pretty. Pretty game, man. The constant blue hue makes me all cuddly inside considering the game wants to convince me it's a serious sci fi war game or something.
> 
> Sorry, Space Nazis, I'm too comfy to care.



Killzone is actually pretty interesting universe, if anything you play as the bad guys.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 18, 2013)

You play as Ants man.

You're an ant in Killzone.

Dont you see? 

You have to see it


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Nov 18, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> Why do you want Microsoft to succeed?



competition mostly, sony slacked off with the ps3 at the beginning, had it not been for the need to turn things around i'm not sure things like ps+ would have happened nor the "underdog" ethos they say they have these days

their messaging for the ps4 has been good, i'm not gonna own an xbox but i understand the role they play, every hero needs a villain if we want to be extreme about it


----------



## Canute87 (Nov 18, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> competition mostly, sony slacked off with the ps3 at the beginning, had it not been for the need to turn things around i'm not sure things like ps+ would have happened nor the "underdog" ethos they say they have these days
> 
> their messaging for the ps4 has been good, i'm not gonna own an xbox but i understand the role they play, every hero needs a villain if we want to be extreme about it



Competition was SNES and Sega,  PS and N64.  Two consoles that offered many different experiences and that played to their strengths.
Microsoft and Sony are pretty much carbon copies of each other when it comes to content.
I'd say Nintendo would make for better competition against Sony. Sony has proven their ability to make decent consoles and develop amazing games,  Their best competition is a company that can do the same.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 18, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> lmao not even, i don't mind nintendo tbh, i feel the same way yoshida feels about them
> 
> we need them to be successful, it's just the double shifts and extra work being clocked in this thread hasn't gone unnoticed



I know that breh, but that's not what I want to hear. 

/guilty pleasure


----------



## Gino (Nov 18, 2013)

I don't know why but I see no purpose in the steambox but let's see and that steam controller is still ugly as shit.

Microsoft can crash and burn and nothing of value will be lost not hating just the truth.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 18, 2013)

Nah. Competition doesnt really exist like that in gaming.

See if they third party's back one console, everyone else is shit outta luck, if they back two consoles , the first party's fight each other over, but the first party lineups proceed to homogenize in genre. Basically having an answer to what their competitors make.

The competition you should be paying attention to? The third parties, third parties keep buying other third parties. Horizontal integration. 

Meanwhile the first parties are utilizing Vertical integration.

The Result? We get the 7th generation but its frigging worse than that. 

Microsoft can be replaced as a manufacturer and dev either way.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 18, 2013)

Gino said:


> I don't know why but I see no purpose in the steambox but let's see and that steam controller is still ugly as shit.



Well... if you want third party games mainly you cant go wrong with getting a steambox.

Since you know.

The PS4 and the Xbox One are PC's anyway. Bet I could get Windows 8 to run on one of them with some work. Since you know, they ARE gaming focused, so it wont be as easy.
So you can easily get something easily quantifiable as stronger than them, that you can upgrade yourself, that has Steams impeccable all inclusive service with it. And you play less for games

The lack of console API's is the only difference.


----------



## Gino (Nov 18, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Welcome to the beginning of every console war ever.


indeed


PoinT_BlanK said:


> on a related note, why broke people legit always feels some type of way because others don't have to wait to jump in?
> 
> crabs in a bucket and all that jazz


Who knows...brah it's probably not the fact that they can afford it. I  think it has more to do with the sheep like mentality of just purchasing  shit but hey.


Kyokkai said:


> I only wanna play AC4 I've loved the series since it's beginning. I'd get in on PC but a member here who got their hands on a copy early says it's possible that there's poor optimization like AC3..
> 
> I won't waste money on another poorly optimized game that should but doesn't run at 60 fps.. At the VERY VERY least I will settle for a STABLE 30 FPS but AC3 didn't do that shit either.
> 
> So looks like I'll HAVE to get a PS4 sooner or later, thinking about Christmas.


Runs fine on my system.


St NightRazr said:


> Well... if you want third party games mainly you cant go wrong with getting a steambox.
> 
> Since you know.
> 
> ...


I already knew all this still If you already have a gaming PC I see no point.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 18, 2013)

... Lets just say Its going to do what the DS was and be the "third pillar"

Its an entry point device.
The actual design layout is really interesting though.


He wants dat big draw distance of teh PS4 version. 

(But you know, WiiU has it too)

I dont know what is up with the IQ on that game though, the textures arent scaling well.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Nov 18, 2013)

Gino said:


> Who knows...brah it's probably not the fact that they can afford it. I  think it has more to do with the sheep like mentality of just purchasing  shit but hey.



this is an assuming stance on too many levels, perhaps people are truly interested in the games, perhaps they are tired of current hardware, too many variables

buying something at launch isn't always not justifiable, not for everyone


----------



## steveht93 (Nov 18, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> must be fucked up feelin like a spectator for true next gen



Europeans am cry!


----------



## Gino (Nov 18, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> this is an assuming stanceon too many levels, perhaps people are truly interested in the games, perhaps they are tired of current hardware, too many variables
> 
> buying something at launch isn't always not justifiable, not for everyone



Those people don't apply to what I said.


----------



## Nep Nep (Nov 18, 2013)

Gino said:


> Runs fine on my system.



Really? =D What are your specs?


----------



## Gino (Nov 18, 2013)

nothing special 

i5-2500k
2gb 6950
8gb ram
3 1.5 tb drives
1 ssd drive
600w 80+ power supply


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Nov 18, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> Europeans am cry!



that post was about the wii u


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 18, 2013)

Lel. They have Kaze no Takuto and EAD Tokyo.

" You've been doing HD wrong, all along"


*People* when I told you, that the majority who bought the PS4 were getting Call of Duty to play on it, I wasnt joking.

The game has a 71% attache rate selling through at 709,846 units at launch.


----------



## Nep Nep (Nov 18, 2013)

Gino said:


> nothing special
> 
> i5-2500k
> 2gb 6950
> ...



Sadly I'd still have to use it on my laptop, my 570m isn't too bad but compared to the 6950 

the core speed is 575 MHz and the memory 1150 MHz but my memory interface is not as good as yours I still have 192 bit here. I also only have the 1.5 GB GDDR5 model. Then there's the very fact it's a laptop card which means the game won't be optimized or guaranteed to work well with it in the first place. 

What a bitch... Wonder if I could get 2000 dollars for Christmas to get a desktop PC...


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 18, 2013)

Hey, I just came here to tell you guys that this thread got stupid. Stop it.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 18, 2013)

*What matters in gaming today​*1. Is your console the most powerful?
2.Is it cheap?
3.can it do 1080p?
4.can it do 60 fps as well?
5.Are you loyal to the brand?
6. Does it have COD?
7.Does it have doge?
8. Does it have guns?
9. Does it have DLC?
10.Does it have DLC?

*Spoiler*: __ 



110.Is it fun?


----------



## Gino (Nov 18, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> Hey, I just came here to tell you guys that this thread got stupid. Stop it.


Okay


Unlosing Ranger said:


> *What matters in gaming today​*
> 1. Is your console the most powerful?
> 2.Is it cheap?
> 3.can it do 1080p?
> ...


............

There was a comic that summed up today's gaming culture perfectly unfortunately I cant find it.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 18, 2013)

Fun is what games are all about. lol


----------



## OS (Nov 18, 2013)

LBJ a PSbro now


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 19, 2013)

*Man shot over PS4 sale. G-A-F*


> Saturday brought news of the first robbery of a PlayStation 4; today brings news of the first killing associated with one. Police in Orlando, Fla. say two men were shot, one fatally, in the aftermath of a PS4 sale gone wrong Sunday afternoon.P
> 
> Authorities say Emmanuel Johnson, 25, had agreed to meet an unidentified 23-year-old man outside Orlando police HQ at 4:30 p.m. to buy the console from him. The meeting location was changed at the last minute, and that's where the shooting occurred.
> 
> ...


----------



## Magnificent (Nov 19, 2013)

Ugh, I got a dud PS4 that does nothing but flash a blue light to me mocking me.


----------



## benzz15 (Nov 19, 2013)

lol @ nintendo wank, they got arrogant and thought they were better than sony.....then proceeded to get bumfucked 2 generations in a row with the ps1 and the king ps2. sony got arrogant with the ps3 and yes it bit them in the ass but they pulled it back and in the end they still sold at 80+ million with easily one of the worst launches for a console especially with all that bad press and the 599 price tag and launching 1 year late it's a miracle they pulled it off. nintendo struck it big with the casual market but they've moved on to phones and tablets, anyone who thinks the wii u is going to do wii numbers are absolutely delusional. and im calling it now super mario 3d world isn't going to be the saviour everyone is expecting it to be, i don't even know how these guys are getting praised they released it at possibly the worst fucking time of the year, on the same day as the launch of the most popular next gen console in europe, australia and other markets, this game will absolutely tank. it was just a shit idea in general to release it in the same days of both next gen consoles.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Nov 19, 2013)

Magnificent said:


> Ugh, I got a dud PS4 that does nothing but flash a blue light to me mocking me.


Oh my


----------



## Shirker (Nov 19, 2013)

Fluttershy said:


> *Man shot over PS4 sale. G-A-F*



Dammit, not again!


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 19, 2013)

benzz15 said:


> lol @ nintendo wank, they got arrogant and thought they were better than sony.....then proceeded to get bumfucked 2 generations in a row with the ps1 and the king ps2. sony got arrogant with the ps3 and yes it bit them in the ass but they pulled it back and in the end they still sold at 80+ million with easily one of the worst launches for a console especially with all that bad press and the 599 price tag and launching 1 year late it's a miracle they pulled it off. nintendo struck it big with the casual market but they've moved on to phones and tablets, anyone who thinks the wii u is going to do wii numbers are absolutely delusional. and im calling it now super mario 3d world isn't going to be the saviour everyone is expecting it to be, i don't even know how these guys are getting praised they released it at possibly the worst fucking time of the year, on the same day as the launch of the most popular next gen console in europe, australia and other markets, this game will absolutely tank. it was just a shit idea in general to release it in the same days of both next gen consoles.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 19, 2013)

> *Regardless of why any PS4 is experiencing issues, Sony is currently telling customers that new units won’t be available until February*. If you purchased your console through retail locations like Best Buy and GameStop, and you purchased one of the added warranties sold by those locations, you stand a better chance of getting a replacement console earlier. Amazon is currently telling customers that replacement consoles could be available in January, which is only slightly better.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 19, 2013)

oh wow, that sucks....


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 19, 2013)

benzz15 said:


> lol @ nintendo wank, they got arrogant and thought they were better than sony.....



Actually Sony wanted exclusive rights to produce the console they worked on collaboration with.
That didn't go over well for a reason.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 19, 2013)

Sold out until february?

Flippers are gonna make some neat money


----------



## Disaresta (Nov 19, 2013)

benzz15 said:


> lol @ nintendo wank, they got arrogant and thought they were better than sony.....then proceeded to get bumfucked 2 generations in a row with the ps1 and the king ps2. sony got arrogant with the ps3 and yes it bit them in the ass but they pulled it back and in the end they still sold at 80+ million with easily one of the worst launches for a console especially with all that bad press and the 599 price tag and launching 1 year late it's a miracle they pulled it off. nintendo struck it big with the casual market but they've moved on to phones and tablets, anyone who thinks the wii u is going to do wii numbers are absolutely delusional. and im calling it now super mario 3d world isn't going to be the saviour everyone is expecting it to be, i don't even know how these guys are getting praised they released it at possibly the worst fucking time of the year, on the same day as the launch of the most popular next gen console in europe, australia and other markets, this game will absolutely tank. it was just a shit idea in general to release it in the same days of both next gen consoles.



top lel.

you must be new around here


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 19, 2013)

shootout over a damn gaming console? I am sorry I have to say this, but.... 

FIRST WORLD PROBLEMS.


----------



## Jeefus (Nov 19, 2013)

Magnificent said:


> Ugh, I got a dud PS4 that does nothing but flash a blue light to me mocking me.




That's why you don't buy them immediately.. wait about two christmas'.. silly kids.. y'all gotta learn


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Nov 19, 2013)

Fluttershy said:


> *Man shot over PS4 sale. G-A-F*



man, that's fucked up



Unlosing Ranger said:


> Actually Sony wanted exclusive rights to produce the console they worked on collaboration with.
> That didn't go over well for a reason.



that's beside the point

it was agreed on. and they backtracked in a cowardly way and pretty much fucked themselves over for two generations.


----------



## Xiammes (Nov 19, 2013)

I'm pretty sure Nintendo wanted out because they knew how popular the cd market was going to become and they decided to go with Sony's rival company Phillips for a more favorable deal, that turned out disastrous for them.


----------



## Disaresta (Nov 19, 2013)

im gonna have wait till i come home to get this damn thing


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 19, 2013)




----------



## Enclave (Nov 19, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> competition mostly, sony slacked off with the ps3 at the beginning, had it not been for the need to turn things around i'm not sure things like ps+ would have happened nor the "underdog" ethos they say they have these days
> 
> their messaging for the ps4 has been good, i'm not gonna own an xbox but i understand the role they play, every hero needs a villain if we want to be extreme about it



The PS2 didn't have any real competition and it's was the single best selling home console in history and had a plethora of fantastic games.

Competition isn't always needed.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 19, 2013)

Buy cars and parts? I fucking hate this new generation already.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 19, 2013)

I like how in today's gaming age, people can get unlockables because they are rich fucks and not because they actually beaten/mastered the game.


----------



## OS (Nov 19, 2013)

Can't really blame sony for that one. They iirc are the fastest and highest selling console on the first day. Let's not forget 2 things.

1. They overworked their employees to make more so it's not laziness.
2. It's the first day so people shouldn't be surprised about a broken ps4. Though of course they have a right to be mad at the situation.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Nov 19, 2013)

Enclave said:


> The PS2 didn't have any real competition and it's was the single best selling home console in history and had a plethora of fantastic games.
> 
> Competition isn't always needed.



True, but then again different climate altogether, besides yoshida himself said that in those times they had a different ethos that was only now recovered due to the competition



Malvingt2 said:


> Buy cars and parts? I fucking hate this new generation already.



yeah, that game is on ps3 

besides, it may be like GTA 5


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 19, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Can't really blame sony for that one. They iirc are the fastest and highest selling console on the first day. Let's not forget 2 things.
> 
> *1. They overworked their employees to make more so it's not laziness.*
> 2. It's the first day so people shouldn't be surprised about a broken ps4. Though of course they have a right to be mad at the situation.



Do you mean the students from China?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 19, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> yeah, that game is on ps3
> 
> besides, it may be like GTA 5


 it is? oh shit. I fucking hate generation 7!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! fuck you EA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! [ I blame them for of all of that]





Side note: I don't play GTA series so I dunno how that work in there.


----------



## Enclave (Nov 19, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> True, but then again different climate altogether, besides yoshida himself said that in those times they had a different ethos that was only now recovered due to the competition



They got cocky with the launch of the PS3, that goes without saying.  However if the PS4 for example ends up having the sales dominance of the PS2 and renders the Wii U and Xbone completely worthless again?  It wouldn't necessarily be the same thing.  Sony learned a valuable lesson with the PS3, one I doubt they'll forget any time soon.


----------



## Magnificent (Nov 19, 2013)

Jeefus said:


> That's why you don't buy them immediately.. wait about two christmas'.. silly kids.. y'all gotta learn



Being a rich 20 year old spoiled gamer brat who has 4 other friends with perfectly fine PS4's, I would bury myself alive if I had to wait till Christmas.

I have read throughout the thread that is on Sony's support forums. Turns out there is mixed promises to what Sony customer support reps tell people. In my case, they told me that they would send a prepaid box for me to ship the console back to them, and once they receive my console they would ship a replacement overnight.

However some people have been told to wait 2-5 weeks for them to fix the defected console, as replacements are not available.


----------



## Max Thunder (Nov 19, 2013)

Magnificent said:


> Being a rich 20 year old spoiled gamer brat who has 4 other friends with perfectly fine PS4's, I would bury myself alive if I had to wait till Christmas.
> 
> I have read throughout the thread that is on Sony's support forums. Turns out there is mixed promises to what Sony customer support reps tell people. In my case, they told me that they would send a prepaid box for me to ship the console back to them, and once they receive my console they would ship a replacement overnight.
> 
> However some people have been told to wait 2-5 weeks for them to fix the defected console, as replacements are not available.



If you're rich, buy another one and send the current one back for a refund.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 19, 2013)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> So... few thoughts on all the PS4 games I've played so far...
> 
> *Killzone: Shadow Fall *- Looks absolutely stunning. One of, if not the best looking game I've ever seen. The color palette, textures, lighting, performance... top notch stuff. The single player has been good so far. The levels are well designed and the combat is better than it's ever been in Killzone. The sections that some reviews have complained about are not nearly as bad as they make them sound. I personally enjoy a little down time in my shooters but, eh.
> 
> The multiplayer has really surprised me. I enjoyed Killzone 2 online but I never got into Killzone 3. I don't know, I didn't really like the beta so I never gave it much of a chance. But Shadow Fall has been amazing so far. The maps are excellent, the modes are great, and the gunplay is amazing thanks to the framerate and the Dualshock 4.



Agree 100% here. Especially Mulitplayer. See, I disliked BOTH Killzone 2-3's online. This one tho...addicting and fun as fuck.


----------



## Magnificent (Nov 19, 2013)

Max Thunder said:


> If you're rich, buy another one and send the current one back for a refund.



I could still buy multiple systems if needed, though the problem is where to find one.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 19, 2013)

Magnificent with dat oil money


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 19, 2013)

Mag, will you buy me one if I find available units for us both ?


----------



## Reyes (Nov 19, 2013)

Don't give Flutter shit


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 19, 2013)

**


----------



## Magnificent (Nov 19, 2013)

Khris said:


> Magnificent with dat oil money



Gulf Arabs know the drill. 



Fluttershy said:


> Mag, will you buy me one if I find available units for us both ?



There is a huge difference between rich and generous.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 19, 2013)

wait a second Magnificent what happened to your PS4?

what is wrong with it?


----------



## Magnificent (Nov 19, 2013)

Came out dead from the box. Always giving out a blinking blue light, no output is showing on my TV, and I'm not able to go into safe mode. Basically a useless brick.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 19, 2013)

Magnificent said:


> Came out dead from the box. Always giving out a blinking blue light, no output is showing on my TV, and I'm not able to go into safe mode. Basically a useless brick.



Shit, sorry man.  

edit: You got yours from Amazon or Gamestop?


----------



## Reyes (Nov 19, 2013)

LOTR game pictures

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## VILLIAN (Nov 19, 2013)

I got me a ps4 for free after winning a smash bros tournament.

Go figure.

Got black flag for it, but there's nothing else to do with the actual system since I can't been transfer my PSN games to it.


----------



## Max Thunder (Nov 19, 2013)

That LOTR game looks good but I'd rather have one which implements character creation. I mean look at Elder Scrolls' success, why haven't they done that yet? With the LOTR lore and fandom I think they'd be in for some money, it'd definitely guarantee a buy from me.


----------



## VILLIAN (Nov 19, 2013)

Max Thunder said:


> That LOTR game looks good but I'd rather have one which implements character creation. I mean look at Elder Scrolls' success, why haven't they done that yet? With the LOTR lore and fandom I think they'd be in for some money, it'd definitely guarantee a buy from me.



Come on now, sonny. Use that little noodle of yours. 

THE LOTR series follows a specific line of events with specific characters fulfilling each event. Leaves no room for character creation.


----------



## steveht93 (Nov 19, 2013)

*PS4 biggest launch in Canadian gaming history, says Sony*



> Last Thursday night, Sony Computer Entertainment Canada VP and GM Steve Turvey was in Toronto to officially sell the first PlayStation 4 in Canada. As he told GamesIndustry International, it was just the first of many that night.
> 
> "The launch was a huge success by any standard of measurement. It was by far the largest launch in gaming history in Canada, and we were really thrilled by the execution, but mostly the response by PlayStation fans and





> "We launched more units than we have ever in any console launch across any platform at any time, and by far the most," Hervey said. "Three times, four times as much as we've done historically, and still demand seems to be unsated."





> Outside of a few reserved consoles that had yet to be picked up, Turvey said PS4s were completely sold through in Canada. And while the executive would love to see that demand continue to exceed the supply for a long time to come, Turvey said Sony Canada is working to make sure there are more systems hitting shelves on a weekly basis.
> 
> "We have a nice healthy supply of inventory that we'll continue to flow into the marketplace, and we hope that demand continues," Turvey said.



source:
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

this thing is gonna clean house in Europe.


----------



## VILLIAN (Nov 19, 2013)

They're really stroking that dick hard, huh?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 19, 2013)

5 whole Canadians stayed outside to buy Playstation 4s in Toronto and the first costumer to buy one, ended up burning it outside the store's entrance just to make the waiting line more warm and comfortable. He of course burned it by simply plugging it in and doing absolutely nothing with the console.

Hail Canada.


----------



## VILLIAN (Nov 19, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> 5 whole Canadians stayed outside to buy Playstation 4s in Toronto and the first costumer to buy one, ended up burning it outside the store's entrance just to make the waiting line more warm and comfortable. He of course burned it by simply plugging it in and doing absolutely nothing with the console.
> 
> Hail Canada.



That a fact?


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 19, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> 5 whole Canadians stayed outside to buy Playstation 4s in Toronto and the first costumer to buy one, ended up burning it outside the store's entrance just to make the waiting line more warm and comfortable. He of course burned it by simply plugging it in and doing absolutely nothing with the console.
> 
> Hail Canada.


How nice of him lmao.


----------



## Enclave (Nov 19, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> 5 whole Canadians stayed outside to buy Playstation 4s in Toronto and the first costumer to buy one, ended up burning it outside the store's entrance just to make the waiting line more warm and comfortable. He of course burned it by simply plugging it in and doing absolutely nothing with the console.
> 
> Hail Canada.



Because in a city as large as Toronto there was only 1 location selling PS4s right?


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Nov 19, 2013)

deathbringer makes horrible jokes, enclave

still, i chuckled at "5 whole canadians"


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 19, 2013)

Man. Canada is such a nice place that a man would burn his newly bought PS4 just to make everyone warm.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 19, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> 5 whole Canadians stayed outside to buy Playstation 4s in Toronto and the first costumer to buy one, ended up burning it outside the store's entrance just to make the waiting line more warm and comfortable. He of course burned it by simply plugging it in and doing absolutely nothing with the console.
> 
> Hail Canada.



No moose or syrup reference?

Fuck you, man.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 19, 2013)

I'll do it then. 

Then they put syrup on the burnt remains and ate it. Oh, and a Moose joined them too.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 19, 2013)

wait!! the new guy got banned already? The madness


----------



## Reyes (Nov 19, 2013)

Dream has been going on a banning spree, wonder if Flutter snitched on him too?


----------



## Shirker (Nov 19, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> 5 whole Canadians stayed outside to buy Playstation 4s in Toronto and the first costumer to buy one, ended up burning it outside the store's entrance just to make the waiting line more warm and comfortable. He of course burned it by simply plugging it in and doing absolutely nothing with the console.
> 
> Hail Canada.



That was mean, but man did I laugh


----------



## Black Wraith (Nov 19, 2013)




----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 19, 2013)

This is interesting.


----------



## Enclave (Nov 19, 2013)

This is news?  Europe has been paying more for games for a rather long time.  The PS4 is hardly the first console to pull that crap.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Nov 19, 2013)

lol at the sensationalism, not really, but still

shit been like that since the stone ages, even game prices tend to be more expensive at launch and then get adjusted


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 19, 2013)

I wonder what the sales figures must be on Sony's extended warranties. They must be making a killing off those


----------



## Canute87 (Nov 19, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Actually Sony wanted exclusive rights to produce the console they worked on collaboration with.
> That didn't go over well for a reason.



I heard Sony wanted control of  Nintendo's franchises.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Nov 19, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> I heard Sony wanted control of  Nintendo's franchises.



it's not a "wanted". sony and nintendo agreed terms that gave sony rights to nintendo games sold on the cd format/add-on for the snes

the deal was signed, nintendo later reviewed it and realized they weren't ready for all that, so they did some shady shit with phillips and publicly humiliated sony

funny thing is that after sony got the public beating from nintendo they also approached sega with their research wanting to collaborate on hardware, sega also rejected them

super villain origin story

essentially, sony, and more specifically playstation, is that chick in high school dudes passed up on, then puberty hit and she became the talk of the town


----------



## Canute87 (Nov 19, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> it's not a "wanted". sony and nintendo agreed terms that gave sony rights to nintendo games sold on the cd format/add-on for the snes


Well,  that wasn't a very smart decision from the beginning I don't know who the hell would agree to that shit in the first place.



> the deal was signed, nintendo later reviewed it and realized they weren't ready for all that, so they did some shady shit with phillips and publicly humiliated sony


That's rather strange why go around it?  why not break up before going to phillips?



> funny thing is that after sony got the public beating from nintendo they also approached sega with their research wanting to collaborate on hardware, sega also rejected them
> 
> super villain origin story



Interesting.  If that's the case that means playstation was built ground up from Sony.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 19, 2013)

The deal Nintendo did with Phillips was about Zelda. It was testing the water with the cd stuff. Bad deal for sure. Nintedo made money from it.

Nintendo will never let anyone to control their Franchises.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 19, 2013)

Sega Saturn and Dreamcast.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 19, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> it's not a "wanted". sony and nintendo agreed terms that gave sony rights to nintendo games sold on the cd format/add-on for the snes
> 
> the deal was signed, nintendo later reviewed it and realized they weren't ready for all that, so they did some shady shit with phillips and publicly humiliated sony
> 
> ...


Sony was very much in the wrong there, pretty evil to try to nab all of Nintendo's franchises through a technicality.


----------



## Xiammes (Nov 19, 2013)

It had nothing to do with "nabbing" franchises, it had to do with how revenue profits would be split. The original deal was that Nintendo would get the revenue from cartridges and Sony would get revenue from the disc based sales. However Nintendo realized the cd format would be much more popular and backed out of the deal.

They were going to get the shit end of the stick and didn't really have a choice but to back out. However, going with Sony's rival company was terrible business decision.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 19, 2013)

Xiammes said:


> It had nothing to do with "nabbing" franchises, it had to do with how revenue profits would be split. The original deal was that Nintendo would get the revenue from cartridges and Sony would get revenue from the disc based sales. However Nintendo realized the cd format would be much more popular and backed out of the deal.
> 
> They were going to get the shit end of the stick and didn't really have a choice but to back out. *However, going with Sony's rival company was terrible business decision.*


 Yes it was. Nintendo acted it very salty at the time. It was better not to react and keep doing what was best for them.


----------



## Xiammes (Nov 19, 2013)

Going with Phillips ruined what ever future relationships Sony and Nintendo could have had as a company, Nintendo needs to learn to keep its doors open instead of pissing people off.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 19, 2013)

Xiammes said:


> Going with Phillips ruined what ever future relationships Sony and Nintendo could have had as a company, Nintendo needs to learn to keep its doors open instead of pissing people off.



heh. They saw it from a different point of view at the time. Nothing can be done. They moved on, Sony move on. Nintendo do not regret their decisions as a company. Double edge sword attitude but it is what it is.

As a company they will do their thing the way they want,not what others tell them to do so. There is a reason why they are still here since 1889 and always doomed.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Nov 19, 2013)

Xiammes said:


> It had nothing to do with "nabbing" franchises, it had to do with how revenue profits would be split. The original deal was that Nintendo would get the revenue from cartridges and Sony would get revenue from the disc based sales. However Nintendo realized the cd format would be much more popular and backed out of the deal.



exactly, it was about revenue split, the cd format would go to sony and the cartridges to ninty



Unlosing Ranger said:


> Sony was very much in the wrong there, pretty evil to try to nab all of Nintendo's franchises through a technicality.



what kind of iwata infused cool-aid are you drinking?

these are corporations, nintendo overview the terms and AGREED to them. there's no sony was in the wrong, what the fuck? nintendo signed the fucking deal because they thought it was beneficial at first, but the reviewed it and thought "oh shit"

nintendo did didn't act in a ethic manner (though it was for their own sake), deal with it and move on even if it doesn't go with their overall image



Malvingt2 said:


> Yes it was. Nintendo acted it very salty at the time. It was better not to react and keep doing what was best for them.



i can't believe even malvin is being reasonable about it


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Nov 19, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> That's rather strange why go around it?  why not break up before going to phillips?



don't know, and that's what's fascinating about it all, had nintendo dealt with sony behind close doors, playstation likely wouldn't exist, or at least not at the time it did

the reason playstation came to be was the fact that nintendo circumvented the deal and publicly humiliated sony

there's a documentary about it, sony never really wanted to give the gaming industry a solo run, evidenced by them approaching sega for a joint venture

kutaragi was the only guy at sony that believed in gaming but after nintendo saying _"nah, sony deal? what? we're dealing with philipps"_ sony's head was infuriated by what it did to their image and gave the green light for them to pursuit it on some _"we shall get revenge"_ mind/ego trip

sony effectively came into the industry because it was shunned, they came to fuck nintendo's and to a lesser extent sega's shit

i will try and find the doc and i will post it here


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Nov 19, 2013)

there you go:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P9TbVyNAWQI[/YOUTUBE]

I also had some detailed  articles on what happened in my college usb but i can't find it right now


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 19, 2013)

So basically it is almost a big fuck you in the realm of all industry as Lamborghini coming into the super car business cause of Enzo pissing off a farmer/tractor builder.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 19, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> i can't believe even malvin is being reasonable about it


 what do you mean with that?



PoinT_BlanK said:


> there you go:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P9TbVyNAWQI[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> I also had some detailed  articles on what happened in my college usb but i can't find it right now


 Well to be fair in here. You can find two different side of the story behind the deal. We can't be 100% sure of what really happen.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Nov 19, 2013)

Nemesis said:


> So basically it is almost a big fuck you in the realm of all industry as Lamborghini coming into the super car business cause of Enzo pissing off a farmer/tractor builder.



adjust it to enzo wanting to explore new ways of doing things and agreeing something with a very handy farmer

then when the farmer went to tell people that they had a deal with enzo, enzo goes back on his word and says this guy is a lunatic, all that time in the field messed with his head, we're dealing with someone else

the farmer gets mad and builds lamborghini



Malvingt2 said:


> what do you mean with that?



because you're usually a ninty advocate and i didn't expect you to admit that ninty acted in a dodgy manner, most ninty fans try to close an eye to what happened there since nintendo has the friendly aura and all



Malvingt2 said:


> Well to be fair in here. You can find two different side of the story behind the deal. We can't be 100% sure of what really happen.



this has been reported over and over, corroboration is a great thing. also, you have corporate people, most of them still at sony recording it in documentary form, hell, kaz hirai is there.

nintendo was not happy after reviewing the terms and realising how big cd could potentially be and acted out of self preservation and that's ok, the way they did it was dodgy though and gave birth to their biggest competition

but as you said, both corporations have moved on, hell couple weeks ago iwata said ps4 and xbox launch will help the U, last week yoshida said playstation needs nintendo to be succesful


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 19, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> because you're usually a ninty advocate and i didn't expect you to admit that ninty acted in a dodgy manner, most ninty fans try to close an eye to what happened there since nintendo has the friendly aura and all
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well just because I defend Ninty in a lot of stuff doesn't mean I will not also point out when they screwed up. It is not a perfect company and I see


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 19, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> what kind of iwata infused cool-aid are you drinking?



You can back out on agreements.
The agreement had nothing to do with carts or discs in the technical sense, we know that because of Phillips.

As you showed. Neither party is really coming out clean from that.



PoinT_BlanK said:


> nintendo was not happy after reviewing the terms and realising how big cd could potentially be and acted out of self preservation and that's ok, the way they did it was dodgy though and gave birth to their biggest competition



Competition that would happen afterwards anyway.
It would have hurt far more if they went forward with it.
Sony would have eaten almost all of the profits with the disc based system on their own console to boot. 


PoinT_BlanK said:


> but as you said, both corporations have moved on, hell couple weeks ago iwata said ps4 and xbox launch will help the U, last week yoshida said playstation needs nintendo to be succesful


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 19, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> nintendo was not happy after reviewing the terms and realising how big cd could potentially be and acted out of self preservation and that's ok, the way they did it was dodgy though and gave birth to their biggest competition



I wonder though if they saw how big the CD was going to be why they made the N64 cartridge base.  They still had the time and money to make changes and put a CD drive instead of a cartridge into it.  (Wonders how much better the N64 Aki Wrestling game entrances would be if nintendo did that.)


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 19, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> Well just because I defend Ninty in a lot of stuff doesn't mean I will not also point out when they screwed up. It is not a perfect company and I see



Miyamoto will trip you out and shame you infront of your own mother if you even dare to bring a kuso-ge in the making to him 

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ASO_zypdnsQ[/youtube]


----------



## Shirker (Nov 20, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> Well just because I defend Ninty in a lot of stuff doesn't mean I will not also point out when they screwed up. It is not a perfect company and I see



Yes, but it's _easier to label_ you as someone that doesn't, Malving.

How long've you done this internet forum thing?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 20, 2013)

Holy hell, this is TOP LEL


----------



## Reyes (Nov 20, 2013)

The new ads include the lines “Sony Santa Monica is looking for a Senior Technical Designer for an unannounced title,” and “Sony Santa Monica is looking for a Senior Level Designer for an unannounced title, ” but the one looking for a level designer is even more interesting, because it gives us an idea on how the game will be.



> open world level design.
> ambient gameplay and side missions.
> navigation/platforming challenges.
> building 3D environments.
> ...


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 20, 2013)

They're making an action game eh?


----------



## Tazmo (Nov 20, 2013)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

